# The Weaponization Of January 6



## Doc7505

The Weaponization Of January 6​








						The weaponization of January 6
					

After the disputed 2020 election with questionable results in numerous states, millions of President Trump's supporters were enraged.  There were election challenges and protests across the country.   The major protest on January...




					www.americanthinker.com
				



9 Jul 2021 ~~ By Jeff Crouere
Clearly, the January 6 narrative is serving a useful purpose for Democrats, and they are not likely to abandon it any time soon.

SNIP

Research from the staff of U.S. Senator Ron Johnson (R-WI) shows that approximately 40% of those who entered the U.S. Capitol were allowed into the building by the police. Among the rest, those who committed vandalism or assault should be prosecuted. The others may have entered the building illegally, but their actions do not rise to the level of terrorism.
It has not stopped some far-left activists masquerading as analysts from claiming that the events of January 6 were worse than 9/11, the day that the country was attacked by Islamic terrorists, which resulted in the deaths of 2,977 innocent people. According to Steve Schmidt, co-founder of the disgraced Lincoln Project, “The 1/6 attack for the future of the country is a profoundly more dangerous event than the 9/11 attacks, and in the end, the 1/6 attacks are likely to kill a lot more Americans than were killed in the 9/11 attacks.”


Comment:
We are supposed to believe the lying Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat cabal who pushed the Russian hoax.
Actually, January 6th was a block party compared to what BLM and Antifa have done in American Blue Plantation cities.
The PM/DSA Commie Left is using the Jan. 6 incident in much the same way the Nazis used the Reichstag fire in 1933. They are using it as an excuse to unleash the power of the federal government to persecute the political opposition while cracking down on civil liberties and confiscate the arms that stop them from a complete takeover of America.
The PM/DSA Commie propaganda machine has grossly exaggerated the Jan 6th mostly peaceful protests:
1) To discredit Trump and his supporters as traitors
2) To persecute Trump at a staged a Soviet show trial, once more
3) To advance the anti-white nationalist domestic enemy narrative
4) To criminalize the election was stolen accusation.​What has been completely omitted and left out of most news stories. ANTIFA was bussed in with police escort and they had online communication directing members to wear Trump garb. The violence outside the Capital Building looked staged. Police escorting protesters through the Capitol. 
Police issued PR 24 batons being used by Antifa to break windows to enter the Capital building. It's undeniable that it was a false flag operation.
The real crime of Jan 6th is 400 people held in solitary confinement in DC jails without bail. They are being tortured to force them to say Trump made them do it to get released.
Free the Jan 6th 400!
​


----------



## Esdraelon

The "assault on democracy" is what the Democrat party and their media arm are engaging in.  Because they control the platforms for disseminating the narrative, they've decided they can impose their own version of reality.  They are actively weaponizing the alphabet agencies and are currently purging any military members who don't adhere to their politics and woke ideology.  Those who still haven't figured out where this is headed, are going to be the first ones caught in a cross-fire or rounded up and imprisoned.  

Those Americans who refuse to be enslaved to Marxism need to wake up and prepare to peacefully resist by exposing these people and their criminal actions.  Civil disobedience on a very large scale can cripple the plans of these thugs.  They can use their Schutzstaffel and Brownshirts to intimidate and round up hundreds, even thousands of dissenters but they cannot effectively control or silence them without exposing themselves as agents of tyranny.


----------



## EMH

Y'all cannot stop biting on ANTIFA.

It was ANTIFA, why, because they wore black...

Thanks, Jussie, just like they were trump supporters because they wore MAGA?

Crouere isn't a bad guy, but he and RAM would be much better off putting top private investigators on to those arrested and check them for being homos.

A random group of 400 trump supporters would have 5-10 max homos present.

If you find more than 50, then you have a real anomaly, and an arrow pointed away from decoy idiot ANTIFA and towards homO....


----------



## schmidlap

Doc7505 said:


> Clearly, the January 6 narrative is serving a useful purpose for Democrats, and they are not likely to abandon it any time soon.


A direct attack upon democracy is not about to be swept under the carpet anytime soon, despite the vested interests of some politicians in suppressing the reality.

America's proud tradition of peaceful transfers of power that had graced our political system was trashed in a very ugly tantrum by a mob of Trump goons on January 6, 2021.





*Rep. Andrew Clyde, R-Ga., said the supporters of former President Donald Trump who stormed the Capitol behaved “in an orderly fashion... If you didn't know that TV footage was a video from January the sixth, you would actually think it was a normal tourist visit!” *​

As long as the lies are spread, those who respect the truth will demand it. Americans deserve no less.






Yeah, _right!_​


----------



## wamose

People who think Jan 6 was an insurrection are the same type of overreactors who shit their pants on the floating teacup ride when they were children. They're also stupid to think people believe their BS.


----------



## mamooth

"Violent fascist traitors want their violent fascist coup attempt swept under the rug. Film at 11."

Meanwhile, their fascist white supremacist buddies are still headed for prison. None of their whining will change that. Sucks to be a fascist white supremacist these days.


----------



## candycorn

Doc7505 said:


> The Weaponization Of January 6​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weaponization of January 6
> 
> 
> After the disputed 2020 election with questionable results in numerous states, millions of President Trump's supporters were enraged.  There were election challenges and protests across the country.   The major protest on January...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 Jul 2021 ~~ By Jeff Crouere
> Clearly, the January 6 narrative is serving a useful purpose for Democrats, and they are not likely to abandon it any time soon.
> 
> SNIP
> 
> Research from the staff of U.S. Senator Ron Johnson (R-WI) shows that approximately 40% of those who entered the U.S. Capitol were allowed into the building by the police. Among the rest, those who committed vandalism or assault should be prosecuted. The others may have entered the building illegally, but their actions do not rise to the level of terrorism.
> It has not stopped some far-left activists masquerading as analysts from claiming that the events of January 6 were worse than 9/11, the day that the country was attacked by Islamic terrorists, which resulted in the deaths of 2,977 innocent people. According to Steve Schmidt, co-founder of the disgraced Lincoln Project, “The 1/6 attack for the future of the country is a profoundly more dangerous event than the 9/11 attacks, and in the end, the 1/6 attacks are likely to kill a lot more Americans than were killed in the 9/11 attacks.”
> 
> 
> Comment:
> We are supposed to believe the lying Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat cabal who pushed the Russian hoax.
> Actually, January 6th was a block party compared to what BLM and Antifa have done in American Blue Plantation cities.
> The PM/DSA Commie Left is using the Jan. 6 incident in much the same way the Nazis used the Reichstag fire in 1933. They are using it as an excuse to unleash the power of the federal government to persecute the political opposition while cracking down on civil liberties and confiscate the arms that stop them from a complete takeover of America.
> The PM/DSA Commie propaganda machine has grossly exaggerated the Jan 6th mostly peaceful protests:
> 1) To discredit Trump and his supporters as traitors​2) To persecute Trump at a staged a Soviet show trial, once more​3) To advance the anti-white nationalist domestic enemy narrative​4) To criminalize the election was stolen accusation.​What has been completely omitted and left out of most news stories. ANTIFA was bussed in with police escort and they had online communication directing members to wear Trump garb. The violence outside the Capital Building looked staged. Police escorting protesters through the Capitol.
> Police issued PR 24 batons being used by Antifa to break windows to enter the Capital building. It's undeniable that it was a false flag operation.
> The real crime of Jan 6th is 400 people held in solitary confinement in DC jails without bail. They are being tortured to force them to say Trump made them do it to get released.
> Free the Jan 6th 400!
> ​




Those who stormed the capitol were blob supporters.  Stop lying.


----------



## candycorn

To the basement with this garbage.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Doc7505 said:


> The Weaponization Of January 6​


This is a lie.

The 1/6 rightwing terrorist attack on America’s democracy is not being ‘weaponized.’

The fact that conservatives sought to overturn the election results is a fact settled, accepted, and beyond dispute – in no manner ‘political rhetoric.’

The rightwing terrorist attack on America’s democracy on 1/6 will forever be an infamous manifestation of conservatives’ contempt for the rule of law, our democratic institutions, and the will of the people.


----------



## SweetSue92

Doc7505 said:


> The Weaponization Of January 6​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weaponization of January 6
> 
> 
> After the disputed 2020 election with questionable results in numerous states, millions of President Trump's supporters were enraged.  There were election challenges and protests across the country.   The major protest on January...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 Jul 2021 ~~ By Jeff Crouere
> Clearly, the January 6 narrative is serving a useful purpose for Democrats, and they are not likely to abandon it any time soon.
> 
> SNIP
> 
> Research from the staff of U.S. Senator Ron Johnson (R-WI) shows that approximately 40% of those who entered the U.S. Capitol were allowed into the building by the police. Among the rest, those who committed vandalism or assault should be prosecuted. The others may have entered the building illegally, but their actions do not rise to the level of terrorism.
> It has not stopped some far-left activists masquerading as analysts from claiming that the events of January 6 were worse than 9/11, the day that the country was attacked by Islamic terrorists, which resulted in the deaths of 2,977 innocent people. According to Steve Schmidt, co-founder of the disgraced Lincoln Project, “The 1/6 attack for the future of the country is a profoundly more dangerous event than the 9/11 attacks, and in the end, the 1/6 attacks are likely to kill a lot more Americans than were killed in the 9/11 attacks.”
> 
> 
> Comment:
> We are supposed to believe the lying Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat cabal who pushed the Russian hoax.
> Actually, January 6th was a block party compared to what BLM and Antifa have done in American Blue Plantation cities.
> The PM/DSA Commie Left is using the Jan. 6 incident in much the same way the Nazis used the Reichstag fire in 1933. They are using it as an excuse to unleash the power of the federal government to persecute the political opposition while cracking down on civil liberties and confiscate the arms that stop them from a complete takeover of America.
> The PM/DSA Commie propaganda machine has grossly exaggerated the Jan 6th mostly peaceful protests:
> 1) To discredit Trump and his supporters as traitors​2) To persecute Trump at a staged a Soviet show trial, once more​3) To advance the anti-white nationalist domestic enemy narrative​4) To criminalize the election was stolen accusation.​What has been completely omitted and left out of most news stories. ANTIFA was bussed in with police escort and they had online communication directing members to wear Trump garb. The violence outside the Capital Building looked staged. Police escorting protesters through the Capitol.
> Police issued PR 24 batons being used by Antifa to break windows to enter the Capital building. It's undeniable that it was a false flag operation.
> The real crime of Jan 6th is 400 people held in solitary confinement in DC jails without bail. They are being tortured to force them to say Trump made them do it to get released.
> Free the Jan 6th 400!
> ​



It's serving a useful purpose because they have nothing else to focus on. Everything else for them is a complete and utter disaster. It's sad really, but I don't feel bad for them. Reaping and sowing


----------



## schmidlap

Doc7505 said:


> The Weaponization Of January 6​
> Clearly, the January 6 narrative is serving a useful purpose for Democrats


Of course. The Trump goon attack on the Capitol accrues to the detriment of the Republican Party as many of them refuse to honestly confront it.

The latest documentation of Trump goons savaging police defending democracy:

*[]*​


----------



## McRib

_Evidence of ANTIFA at Capitol Building_

I guess I can understand this approach by the insurrectionists, they know that the Trump Cult is dumb enough to believe it. 

It's like when Bannon and his pals bilked Trumpies of a million dollars to "build the wall", and when televangelists tell the flock they desperately need more money, all these folks know those listening or reading are dumb enough to believe it.


----------



## schmidlap

Doc7505 said:


> *The Weaponization Of January 6*​


Clearly, the ongoing prosecution of Trump goons confirms that the January 6 attack upon Congress will _not_ be swept under the rug.

The presentation of credible evidence and the impartial dispensing of justice by the judiciary insures the ongoing newsworthiness of the heinous assault upon democracy.

Courts release video from Jan. 6 riot at U.S. Capitol building​​*Florida man tied to violent prison gang pleads guilty in Jan. 6 Capitol riot*​​*Wisconsin man — and his family from Texas — charged in Jan. 6 insurrection at U.S. Capitol*​​*Southeastern Missouri man faces multiple charges in Jan. 6 Capitol riot*​​*Festus Man Joshua Dressel Charged in Jan. 6 Capitol Riots*​​*Group from Florida arrested, charged in Jan. 6 attack on Capitol*​​*Criminal Complaint: FBI arrests Borger family accused of storming U.S. Capitol on January 6*​​*Six months after Jan. 6, search is still on Capitol attackers*​​*Far-right groups rally at Florida Capitol for release of Jan. 6 insurrectionists*​​*Trump embraces Capitol rioters, rewrites Jan. 6 history during Fox appearance*​​*Rudy Giuliani called the Capitol riot an 'unfortunate trespass,' the latest attempt by Trump allies to whitewash January 6*​​*Punta Gorda man arrested in connection with Jan. 6 Capitol attack*​​Marion County man tied to violent prison gang pleads guilty in Jan. 6 riot at U.S. Capitol​
Mill Valley man lands on FBI's Most Wanted list after video surfaces from Jan. 6 Capitol riots​
*etc., etc., etc.*​​


----------



## candycorn

Good to see...Another win for the good guys.


----------



## schmidlap

candycorn said:


> View attachment 513284
> 
> Good to see...Another win for the good guys.


The Congressional investigation into the Trump goons' attack on democracy will be exposing the truth concurrent with the prosecutions of the hundreds of Trump goons who are still being identified, arrested, and brought to justice.

If Trump Bum Kisser McCarthy appoints only fanatical Trumpbots to the committee, their attempts to hide the reality or contrive their desperate diversions will be painfully obvious.




*“The president bears responsibility for Wednesday’s attack on Congress by mob rioters...
He should have immediately denounced the mob when he saw what was unfolding.”*
McCarthy also stated that _antifa_ — the anti-fascism movement — was _not t_o blame, 
undercutting a refrain commonly repeated by hardline conservatives without evidence.
[House Minority Leader McCarthy blames Trump for riot but opposes impeachment]​
"It's very important that we have members who are committed to upholding the rule of law and members who are committed to their oaths to the Constitution," Cheney said, adding that she would "absolutely stand for the truth and I will reject partisanship" as a member of the committee.​​[House committee on January 6 attack to hold first hearing]​​


​


----------



## HaShev

Doc7505 said:


> The Weaponization Of January 6​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weaponization of January 6
> 
> 
> After the disputed 2020 election with questionable results in numerous states, millions of President Trump's supporters were enraged.  There were election challenges and protests across the country.   The major protest on January...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 Jul 2021 ~~ By Jeff Crouere
> Clearly, the January 6 narrative is serving a useful purpose for Democrats, and they are not likely to abandon it any time soon.
> 
> SNIP
> 
> Research from the staff of U.S. Senator Ron Johnson (R-WI) shows that approximately 40% of those who entered the U.S. Capitol were allowed into the building by the police. Among the rest, those who committed vandalism or assault should be prosecuted. The others may have entered the building illegally, but their actions do not rise to the level of terrorism.
> It has not stopped some far-left activists masquerading as analysts from claiming that the events of January 6 were worse than 9/11, the day that the country was attacked by Islamic terrorists, which resulted in the deaths of 2,977 innocent people. According to Steve Schmidt, co-founder of the disgraced Lincoln Project, “The 1/6 attack for the future of the country is a profoundly more dangerous event than the 9/11 attacks, and in the end, the 1/6 attacks are likely to kill a lot more Americans than were killed in the 9/11 attacks.”
> 
> 
> Comment:
> We are supposed to believe the lying Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat cabal who pushed the Russian hoax.
> Actually, January 6th was a block party compared to what BLM and Antifa have done in American Blue Plantation cities.
> The PM/DSA Commie Left is using the Jan. 6 incident in much the same way the Nazis used the Reichstag fire in 1933. They are using it as an excuse to unleash the power of the federal government to persecute the political opposition while cracking down on civil liberties and confiscate the arms that stop them from a complete takeover of America.
> The PM/DSA Commie propaganda machine has grossly exaggerated the Jan 6th mostly peaceful protests:
> 1) To discredit Trump and his supporters as traitors​2) To persecute Trump at a staged a Soviet show trial, once more​3) To advance the anti-white nationalist domestic enemy narrative​4) To criminalize the election was stolen accusation.​What has been completely omitted and left out of most news stories. ANTIFA was bussed in with police escort and they had online communication directing members to wear Trump garb. The violence outside the Capital Building looked staged. Police escorting protesters through the Capitol.
> Police issued PR 24 batons being used by Antifa to break windows to enter the Capital building. It's undeniable that it was a false flag operation.
> The real crime of Jan 6th is 400 people held in solitary confinement in DC jails without bail. They are being tortured to force them to say Trump made them do it to get released.
> Free the Jan 6th 400!
> ​


It's clear this is the continuation of spygate, but now the excuse of Russian ambassadors is replaced with Jan 6 excuse to spy on opposition party going into the midterms.


----------



## Faun

ESDRAELON said:


> The "assault on democracy" is what the Democrat party and their media arm are engaging in.  Because they control the platforms for disseminating the narrative, they've decided they can impose their own version of reality.  They are actively weaponizing the alphabet agencies and are currently purging any military members who don't adhere to their politics and woke ideology.  Those who still haven't figured out where this is headed, are going to be the first ones caught in a cross-fire or rounded up and imprisoned.
> 
> Those Americans who refuse to be enslaved to Marxism need to wake up and prepare to peacefully resist by exposing these people and their criminal actions.  Civil disobedience on a very large scale can cripple the plans of these thugs.  They can use their Schutzstaffel and Brownshirts to intimidate and round up hundreds, even thousands of dissenters but they cannot effectively control or silence them without exposing themselves as agents of tyranny.


Wait... didn't they storm the Capitol to prevent Congress from certifying Biden as the winner of the 2020 election?


----------



## Esdraelon

Faun said:


> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "assault on democracy" is what the Democrat party and their media arm are engaging in.  Because they control the platforms for disseminating the narrative, they've decided they can impose their own version of reality.  They are actively weaponizing the alphabet agencies and are currently purging any military members who don't adhere to their politics and woke ideology.  Those who still haven't figured out where this is headed, are going to be the first ones caught in a cross-fire or rounded up and imprisoned.
> 
> Those Americans who refuse to be enslaved to Marxism need to wake up and prepare to peacefully resist by exposing these people and their criminal actions.  Civil disobedience on a very large scale can cripple the plans of these thugs.  They can use their Schutzstaffel and Brownshirts to intimidate and round up hundreds, even thousands of dissenters but they cannot effectively control or silence them without exposing themselves as agents of tyranny.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... didn't they storm the Capitol to prevent Congress from certifying Biden as the winner of the 2020 election?
Click to expand...

How, exactly, were they supposed to manage that?  And while we're at it, where were the guns?  Why no arson?  Were any hostages taken?  People who are still chattering about an "assault on democracy" should probably see a doc for their delusional ideation.


----------



## Faun

ESDRAELON said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "assault on democracy" is what the Democrat party and their media arm are engaging in.  Because they control the platforms for disseminating the narrative, they've decided they can impose their own version of reality.  They are actively weaponizing the alphabet agencies and are currently purging any military members who don't adhere to their politics and woke ideology.  Those who still haven't figured out where this is headed, are going to be the first ones caught in a cross-fire or rounded up and imprisoned.
> 
> Those Americans who refuse to be enslaved to Marxism need to wake up and prepare to peacefully resist by exposing these people and their criminal actions.  Civil disobedience on a very large scale can cripple the plans of these thugs.  They can use their Schutzstaffel and Brownshirts to intimidate and round up hundreds, even thousands of dissenters but they cannot effectively control or silence them without exposing themselves as agents of tyranny.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... didn't they storm the Capitol to prevent Congress from certifying Biden as the winner of the 2020 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How, exactly, were they supposed to manage that?  And while we're at it, where were the guns?  Why no arson?  Were any hostages taken?  People who are still chattering about an "assault on democracy" should probably see a doc for their delusional ideation.
Click to expand...

Who knows how they thought they would pull it off, but that was their purpose for storming the Capitol. Maybe you heard of this thing they kept referring to as _"stop the steal!"_


----------



## Oddball

schmidlap said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 513284
> 
> Good to see...Another win for the good guys.
> 
> 
> 
> The Congressional investigation into the Trump goons' attack on democracy will be exposing the truth concurrent with the prosecutions of the hundreds of Trump goons who are still being identified, arrested, and brought to justice.
> 
> If Trump Bum Kisser McCarthy appoints only fanatical Trumpbots to the committee, their attempts to hide the reality or contrive their desperate diversions will be painfully obvious.
> 
> View attachment 513363
> *“The president bears responsibility for Wednesday’s attack on Congress by mob rioters...
> He should have immediately denounced the mob when he saw what was unfolding.”*
> McCarthy also stated that _antifa_ — the anti-fascism movement — was _not t_o blame,
> undercutting a refrain commonly repeated by hardline conservatives without evidence.
> [House Minority Leader McCarthy blames Trump for riot but opposes impeachment]​
> "It's very important that we have members who are committed to upholding the rule of law and members who are committed to their oaths to the Constitution," Cheney said, adding that she would "absolutely stand for the truth and I will reject partisanship" as a member of the committee.​​[House committee on January 6 attack to hold first hearing]​​​View attachment 513367​
Click to expand...

This shit really gets you off, dunnit?


----------



## mamooth

ESDRAELON said:


> How, exactly, were they supposed to manage that?


By killing Pence and much of congress. You know, like they openly said they planned to do, over and over.

Trump himself was also hoping for a reason to declare martial law and just cancel the election results. Killing congress would have given him that reason. He almost got it. The USA came very close to having a Nazi coup succeed.

How many of the prison-bound traitors do you know personally? I'm just wondering why traitors getting prosecuted gets you so riled.


----------



## Doc7505

mamooth said:


> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> 
> How, exactly, were they supposed to manage that?
> 
> 
> 
> By killing Pence and much of congress. You know, like they openly said they planned to do, over and over.
> 
> Trump himself was also hoping for a reason to declare martial law and just cancel the election results. Killing congress would have given him that reason. He almost got it. The USA came very close to having a Nazi coup succeed.
> 
> How many of the prison-bound traitors do you know personally? I'm just wondering why traitors getting prosecuted gets you so riled.
Click to expand...



~~~~~~
Links?


----------



## mamooth

Doc7505 said:


> ~~~~~~
> Links?


No sealioning permitted, sorry.


----------



## Doc7505

mamooth said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~
> Links?
> 
> 
> 
> No sealioning permitted, sorry.
Click to expand...


Therefore you just admitted you are lying and have not factual evidence to even leverage the lie.


----------



## Stryder50

ESDRAELON said:


> The "assault on democracy" is what the Democrat party and their media arm are engaging in.  Because they control the platforms for disseminating the narrative, they've decided they can impose their own version of reality.  They are actively weaponizing the alphabet agencies and are currently purging any military members who don't adhere to their politics and woke ideology.  Those who still haven't figured out where this is headed, are going to be the first ones caught in a cross-fire or rounded up and imprisoned.
> 
> Those Americans who refuse to be enslaved to Marxism need to wake up and prepare to peacefully resist by exposing these people and their criminal actions.  Civil disobedience on a very large scale can cripple the plans of these thugs.  They can use their Schutzstaffel and Brownshirts to intimidate and round up hundreds, even thousands of dissenters but they cannot effectively control or silence them without exposing themselves as agents of tyranny.


"Peacefully resist" the way we saw from AntiFa and BLM during the Summer of 2020 "luv feast" of CHAZ and CHAOS. ???

No, next seditious and traitorous insurrection of Leftist should be considered a free fire zone.  The scum and dregs of the Leftist~Progressive factions in this nation are past being positive or beneficial members of our society and nation, and need to be purged, as would be done with any lethal and harmful disease.


----------



## schmidlap

Stryder50 said:


> ...AntiFa and BLM during the Summer of 2020 "luv feast"...


Desperate attempts at diversion aside, the trump goons' attack on Congress is indefensible.

Capitol Rioter's Attorney Calls January 6 Insurrection _'Not Defensible'_​​After his client was sentenced to eight months in prison for his role in the Capitol riot, Patrick Leduc encouraged others to plead guilty because there's no way to defend their actions on January 6...​​(Paul Hodgkins was captured on footage showing him on the Senate floor holding a "Trump 2020" flag)​​_"If you want to go in there and you want to defend that, that's not defensible,"_ Leduc told reporters after leaving the courthouse. _"I'm sorry. I would say that to all of them that were there. They need to come in, they need to step up, they need to accept responsibility and do what Paul did."_​​Leduc characterized his client as a _"man who screwed up"_​​[Capitol Rioter's Attorney Calls January 6 Insurrection 'Not Defensible']​​​


​*OUTNUMBERED POLICE ATTEMPTING TO PROTECT CAPITOL FROM TRUMP GOONS*​


----------



## Stryder50

schmidlap said:


> Desperate attempts at diversion aside, the trump goons' attack on Congress is indefensible.
> 
> Capitol Rioter's Attorney Calls January 6 Insurrection _'Not Defensible'_​​After his client was sentenced to eight months in prison for his role in the Capitol riot, Patrick Leduc encouraged others to plead guilty because there's no way to defend their actions on January 6...​​(Paul Hodgkins was captured on footage showing him on the Senate floor holding a "Trump 2020" flag)​​_"If you want to go in there and you want to defend that, that's not defensible,"_ Leduc told reporters after leaving the courthouse. _"I'm sorry. I would say that to all of them that were there. They need to come in, they need to step up, they need to accept responsibility and do what Paul did."_​​Leduc characterized his client as a _"man who screwed up"_​​[Capitol Rioter's Attorney Calls January 6 Insurrection 'Not Defensible']​​​View attachment 514639​*OUTNUMBERED POLICE ATTEMPTING TO PROTECT CAPITOL FROM TRUMP GOONS*​


Not an attempt at diversion, more a statement for the need of inclusion.

The thousands of Leftist thugs whom wreaked havoc, destruction, sedition, and insurrection across this nation during the Summer of 2020 need to be prosecuted even fuller and to greater extent than the scores of clowns of Jan.6th who's scale of damage doesn't begin to compare.


----------



## schmidlap

Stryder50 said:


> The thousands of Leftist thugs whom wreaked havoc, destruction, sedition, and insurrection across this nation...


Please document your attempted diversion by citing whatever instances of violence were not prosecuted. Your hyper-partisan rage demands specificity.

Meanwhile, Trump goons are being brought to justice, as their attack upon democracy requires.




*OUTNUMBERED POLICE PROTECTING CAPITOL FROM TRUMP GOONS*​


----------



## Stryder50

schmidlap said:


> Please document your attempted diversion by citing whatever instances of violence were not prosecuted. Your hyper-partisan rage demands specificity.
> 
> Meanwhile, Trump goons are being brought to justice, as their attack upon democracy requires.
> 
> View attachment 514813
> *OUTNUMBERED POLICE PROTECTING CAPITOL FROM TRUMP GOONS*​


First, we are a republic, not some (socialist) democracy.
Second, one day and one place of a few hours energized demonstration (likely including many AntiFa fifth columnists) doesn't compare to 120+ (@180) days in several cities of vandalism, looting, riot of private and public property including attacks upon several Federal office buildings and court houses.

However, hyper-partisan denial and sedition of your sort is to be expected, when you have a nation to revolt against and an agenda to "fundamentally change" ...

NYC Drops Charges Against Hundreds of BLM/Antifa Rioters ...​Hundreds of NYC rioters, looters have charges dropped​Cities Drop Most Charges Against BLM Protesters as Cops ...​The Biden Administration Drops Dozens of Charges Against ...​Judge drops charges against 28 Black Lives Matter ...​Here's how many people had protest charges dropped in ...​Most charges against Portland protesters won't be ...​Hundreds of Portland protesters will see their criminal ...​Correction, more like six months. @180 days versus one. Interesting where the priority of the MSM and the dis-information of the Leftist seditionists intersect.

Flashback 2020: Six Months of Antifa/BLM Looting, Rioting ...​...
If there is any “two systems of justice” situation here, it’s that there are one set of rules for right-wing rioters and none for left-wing rioters who terrorized entire communities for months on end in 2020.




On Thursday, Joe Biden and Kamala Harris used their platforms as the next POTUS and VPOTUS of the United States to gaslight the American people with their dishonest comparison of Wednesday’s Capitol Hill riots to the Antifa/Black Lives Matter looting and riots that happened in Democrat-run cities for over six months in the aftermath of the death of George Floyd.

Biden threw gasoline on the fire by proclaiming that “No one can tell me that if it had been a group of Black Lives Matter protesting yesterday, they wouldn’t have been treated very, very differently than the mob of thugs that stormed the Capitol.”

Harris did her part in lighting a match as well, declaring that “We witnessed two systems of justice when we saw one that let extremists storm the United States Capitol, and another that released tear gas on peaceful protesters last summer.”

In reality, in most instances the radicals in BLM and Antifa were allowed to get away with their heinous actions last year, even being treated as heroes by the mainstream press and Democrats – some of whom, like Harris and the Biden campaign, promoted their bail funds.
...
Here’s a look back through the Legal Insurrection archives at the protest violence and other dangerous activities that occurred during an over six-month period of time here in America in 2020 courtesy of the left-wing extremists in Antifa and BLM:
...
Cont'd in next post.


----------



## Stryder50

One day versus 180 days ...
Pelosi wets her adult diaper/Depends on one afternoon, ~ America burned for months ...
...
*MAY*
–MSNBC Reporter Describes Minneapolis “Protest” as “Not, Generally Speaking, Unruly” as He Stands in Front of Burning Building


*JUNE*
–Mob Throws Statue of Hans Christian Heg, Abolitionist, Into Lake Monona
–It’s Going Down: Seattle Surrenders a Police Station and Four City Blocks to Antifa
–America Under Attack: Riots and Looting Nationwide


*JULY*
–Portland Rioters Set Fire to Bloody Pig’s Head With Cop’s Hat on U.S. Flag
–Man Violently Attacked in Portland: “I was stabbed for being a conservative journalist”
–Media, Portland Mayor Mischaracterize Assault on Federal Courthouse as “Protests”


*AUGUST*
–Sen. Rand Paul and others attacked by DC mobs after leaving Trump speech
–Kenosha, WI Under Siege By Antifa/BLM Rioters
–Riot First, Asks Questions Later: Minneapolis Looting Sparked By False Report Of Police Shooting
–DC BLM Mob Harasses White Diners, Demanding They Raise Fists In Solidarity
–Portland Rioters Wheel Guillotine Through Suburbs, Execute American Flag
–Report: Seattle Rioters Tried to Burn Police Officers Alive By Sealing Precinct Door Shut
–Portland: BLM Mob Causes Man to Crash, Beats Him Unconscious
–‘Peaceful Protesters’ in Portland Set Fire to County Government Building
–Chicago Looters Attack Ronald McDonald House
–Over 100 People Arrested in Chicago Overnight Amid Rampant Rioting and Looting


*SEPTEMBER*
–Louisville, Other Cities Struck by Violence, Riots for Second Night After Breonna Taylor Decision
–BLM Protesters Target Georgetown CVS Because Employees Called Police on Shoplifters
–Two Los Angeles County Deputies Shot; BLM Chants “We Hope They Die” Outside Hospital
–Black Lives Matter Rioters Ransack Rochester, NY
–‘Peaceful Protests’ Push St. Louis, Portland Mayors Out of Their Homes


*OCTOBER*
–National Guard Deployed to Philadelphia After Violence, Looting Explodes for the Second Night
–Pro-Trump Rally Attacked In Liberal Ithaca (NY)
–BLM Rioters Damage Homes, Stores in Wisconsin After DA Won’t Charge Cop in Fatal Shooting


*NOVEMBER*




> pic.twitter.com/UhGKHuwY4B
> — CensorshipForHire (@WheelmanForHire) January 6, 2021






Some on the left and a few on the right have suggested that comparing the Antifa/BLM riots to the Capitol Hill riots in terms of how the media and Democrats viewed them is unhelpful “whataboutism,” but it’s not, for reasons explained below:
...








						Flashback 2020: Six Months of Antifa/BLM Looting, Rioting, and Chaos
					

If there is any “two systems of justice” situation here, it’s that there are one set of rules for right-wing rioters and none for left-wing rioters who terrorized entire communities for months on end in 2020.




					legalinsurrection.com


----------



## schmidlap

Stryder50 said:


> First, we are a republic, not some (socialist) democracy.
> Second, one day and one place of a few hours energized demonstration (likely including many AntiFa fifth columnists) doesn't compare to 120+ (@180) days in several cities of vandalism, looting, riot of private and public property including attacks upon several Federal office buildings and court houses.
> 
> However, hyper-partisan denial and sedition of your sort is to be expected, when you have a nation to revolt against and an agenda to "fundamentally change" ...
> 
> NYC Drops Charges Against Hundreds of BLM/Antifa Rioters ...​Hundreds of NYC rioters, looters have charges dropped​Cities Drop Most Charges Against BLM Protesters as Cops ...​The Biden Administration Drops Dozens of Charges Against ...​Judge drops charges against 28 Black Lives Matter ...​Here's how many people had protest charges dropped in ...​Most charges against Portland protesters won't be ...​Hundreds of Portland protesters will see their criminal ...​Correction, more like six months. @180 days versus one. Interesting where the priority of the MSM and the dis-information of the Leftist seditionists intersect.
> 
> Flashback 2020: Six Months of Antifa/BLM Looting, Rioting ...​...
> If there is any “two systems of justice” situation here, it’s that there are one set of rules for right-wing rioters and none for left-wing rioters who terrorized entire communities for months on end in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Thursday, Joe Biden and Kamala Harris used their platforms as the next POTUS and VPOTUS of the United States to gaslight the American people with their dishonest comparison of Wednesday’s Capitol Hill riots to the Antifa/Black Lives Matter looting and riots that happened in Democrat-run cities for over six months in the aftermath of the death of George Floyd.
> 
> Biden threw gasoline on the fire by proclaiming that “No one can tell me that if it had been a group of Black Lives Matter protesting yesterday, they wouldn’t have been treated very, very differently than the mob of thugs that stormed the Capitol.”
> 
> Harris did her part in lighting a match as well, declaring that “We witnessed two systems of justice when we saw one that let extremists storm the United States Capitol, and another that released tear gas on peaceful protesters last summer.”
> 
> In reality, in most instances the radicals in BLM and Antifa were allowed to get away with their heinous actions last year, even being treated as heroes by the mainstream press and Democrats – some of whom, like Harris and the Biden campaign, promoted their bail funds.
> ...
> Here’s a look back through the Legal Insurrection archives at the protest violence and other dangerous activities that occurred during an over six-month period of time here in America in 2020 courtesy of the left-wing extremists in Antifa and BLM:
> ...
> Cont'd in next post.


Desperate attempts at diversion aside, it's good to see trump goons pleading guilty.

 As one goon's defense attorney said, "There_ is _no defense."


----------



## Oddball

schmidlap said:


> Desperate attempts at diversion aside, it's good to see trump goons pleading guilty.
> 
> As one goon's defense attorney said, "There_ is _no defense."


It's not "diversion" to point out that you're a flaming fucking hypocrite.


----------



## Stryder50

schmidlap said:


> Desperate attempts at diversion aside, it's good to see trump goons pleading guilty.
> 
> As one goon's defense attorney said, "There_ is _no defense."


Not a "diversion", a comparison.
Nothing "desperate" since it only took a few minutes of basic web-search skills, which you either lack or don't want to engage since it shows your seditious, vandalizing, rioting side as even worse goons and greater threat to our nation.

If there's a picture of you putting your foot on someone's desk, hard to defend you didn't.

What remains more telling and disturbing is that person's such as you would think that months of riot that includes destruction of millions of dollars of private business/property, millions of taxpayer dollars to defend and deal with the riots and insurrection, injuries and deaths collective greater several times over compared to Jan.6 are nothing to be of concern or consequence.

There is no defense for what AntiFa and BLM did to this nation for months in 2020, yet socialist parasites like you think it was all totally legit.  Look in your mirror.  People like you are the downfall of our nation.


----------



## Mac1958

Just two things need to be done to "weaponize" January 6th:

1. Point out the things the Trump said *over and over and over* to his adoring, misguided, paranoid rubes about how the election was "stolen" and how they had to "fight" to "stop the steal" or they'd "lose their country".

2. Play the videos of the assault taken by *the Trumpsters themselves* as they "fought" to "stop the steal" in an effort to "save their country".

Easy peasy.


----------



## Stryder50

Mac1958 said:


> Just two things need to be done to "weaponize" January 6th:
> 
> 1. Point out the things the Trump said *over and over and over* to his adoring, misguided, paranoid rubes about how the election was "stolen" and how they had to "fight" to "stop the steal" or they'd "lose their country".
> 
> 2. Play the videos of the assault taken by *the Trumpsters themselves* as they "fought" to "stop the steal" in an effort to "save their country".
> 
> Easy peasy.


Which were a "drop in the bucket" compared to actual insurrection and large scale destruction from the Left, seeking to undermine and destroy the founding concepts of this nation during the Summer of 2020.

The past twelve months show that the larger case of "Clear and Present" danger to our Republic is from the Left, as it has been for nearly 6+ decades now and situation is getting to the point where the patience and tolerance of the Right is near exhaustion.

While we have a pair of Leftist looters in the "White House" as POTUS and vice-POTUS it is possible the Left will be slightly subdued, but if the efforts of their proxies fail to shift this nation further into socialism/communism, and if in 2024 the electoral backlash returns a Conservative/Right leadership, we can expect more riots and violence from the Left in the cities of the USA, and the response from the Right~Patriots may not be as "civil" as it was during the Summer of 2020.

There may be a significant change in the ROE!


----------



## Stryder50

Targeting lists are being compiled.


----------



## Mac1958

Stryder50 said:


> Which were a "drop in the bucket" compared to actual insurrection and large scale destruction from the Left, seeking to undermine and destroy the founding concepts of this nation during the Summer of 2020.
> 
> The past twelve months show that the larger case of "Clear and Present" danger to our Republic is from the Left, as it has been for nearly 6+ decades now and situation is getting to the point where the patience and tolerance of the Right is near exhaustion.
> 
> While we have a pair of Leftist looters in the "White House" as POTUS and vice-POTUS it is possible the Left will be slightly subdued, but if the efforts of their proxies fail to shift this nation further into socialism/communism, and if in 2024 the electoral backlash returns a Conservative/Right leadership, we can expect more riots and violence from the Left in the cities of the USA, and the response from the Right~Patriots may not be as "civil" as it was during the Summer of 2020.
> 
> There may be a significant change in the ROE!


I know how much you guys need to equate the street riots with the attack on our nation's capitol and our very electoral system.

It won't work.  Sorry.


----------



## Stryder50

Mac1958 said:


> I know how much you guys need to equate the street riots with the attack on our nation's capitol and our very electoral system.
> 
> It won't work.  Sorry.


Those "street riots" violated the First Amendment concept of "peacably to assembly" and resulted in personal and public property damage hundreds of times beyond that seen by on Jan. 6, 2021.

The assorted crimes of vandalism, property destruction, arson, assault, rape, homicide, civil disruption and insurrection, sedition, and treason shown through many USA cities for months on end during the Summer 2020 dwarf by scales of scores of magnitude what was seen for a few hours on the one day of Jan. 6, 2021.

The so called "attack upon our nation's capitol" by alleged "goons of Trump", was minor in comparision to the dozens of cases of month long insurrection and treason and destructions shown in several USA cities for months during Summer of 2020. It is the comparison of a flea to a vulture!

As for the "electoral system", events of Jan. 6,2021 were in no way a threat to such, if one knows and understand such.  However, been my experience that most on the Leftist side of "politics" failed basic Civics during their K-12 "ducation" so haven't a clue what they talk about.  Issue at hand wasn't the system, rather how it might have been abused by the Leftists.

As for "working", this reflects the differences of perspective by those of us on the Right seeking to uphold Founding Principles and Law versus you parasites and scum on the Left seeking to "fundamentally change" the structure of our nation's government and political systems.  Your brains and mind-sets fail to grasp what is involved here.


----------



## Mac1958

Stryder50 said:


> Those "street riots" violated the First Amendment concept of "peacably to assembly" and resulted in personal and public property damage hundreds of times beyond that seen by on Jan. 6, 2021.
> 
> The assorted crimes of vandalism, property destruction, arson, assault, rape, homicide, civil disruption and insurrection, sedition, and treason shown through many USA cities for months on end during the Summer 2020 dwarf by scales of scores of magnitude what was seen for a few hours on the one day of Jan. 6, 2021.
> 
> The so called "attack upon our nation's capitol" by alleged "goons of Trump", was minor in comparision to the dozens of cases of month long insurrection and treason and destructions shown in several USA cities for months during Summer of 2020. It is the comparison of a flea to a vulture!
> 
> As for the "electoral system", events of Jan. 6,2021 were in no way a threat to such, if one knows and understand such.  However, been my experience that most on the Leftist side of "politics" failed basic Civics during their K-12 "ducation" so haven't a clue what they talk about.  Issue at hand wasn't the system, rather how it might have been abused by the Leftists.
> 
> As for "working", this reflects the differences of perspective by those of us on the Right seeking to uphold Founding Principles and Law versus you parasites and scum on the Left seeking to "fundamentally change" the structure of our nation's government and political systems.  Your brains and mind-sets fail to grasp what is involved here.


tl;dr

Trumpsters.   Too funny.


----------



## Stryder50

Mac1958 said:


> tl;dr
> 
> Trumpsters.   Too funny.


Clinton~Obama~Biden-ites, not really funny; but obvious clear danger and threats to the republic.

Case of Takers versus Makers.

Enjoy being a useless parasite while it last.


----------



## Mac1958

Stryder50 said:


> Clinton~Obama~Biden-ites, not really funny; but obvious clear danger and threats to the republic.
> 
> Case of Takers versus Makers.
> 
> Enjoy being a useless parasite while it last.


Hi Trumpster!


----------



## Faun

Stryder50 said:


> Not an attempt at diversion, more a statement for the need of inclusion.
> 
> The thousands of Leftist thugs whom wreaked havoc, destruction, sedition, and insurrection across this nation during the Summer of 2020 need to be prosecuted even fuller and to greater extent than the scores of clowns of Jan.6th who's scale of damage doesn't begin to compare.


Of course it's a diversion. The insurrectionists who stormed the Capitol committed an obstruction of Congress. None of the BLM riots committed that crime. You’re literally comparing different crimes but treating them as the same and the only reason you're doing that is to create a diversion to avoid addressing Insurrection Day.


----------



## two_iron

A actual insurrection, by definition, is stealing elections in the pre-dawn hours.

If the right wanted to overthrow the govt, most of the marxist filthy fucking animals would have been disemboweled by now, and any usable organs sold off in the black market. Big difference between that and waving a few flags.


----------



## schmidlap

two_iron said:


> A actual insurrection, by definition, is stealing elections in the pre-dawn hours.


If you wish to impose your time restriction on whether attacking Congress to prevent it from fulfilling its constitutional responsibility to certify an election based upon all the states verified results was an_ "insurrection"_, so be it.

The "tourist visit" as some Republicans prefer  to characterize what got hundreds of Trump goons arrested and prosecuted did not occur in the wee hours - as do all actual insurrections, if you are to be believed.

Nevertheless, the Trump goons "tourist visit" to the Capitol was very, very ugly.

One officer described how rioters attempted to gouge out his eye and called him a traitor as they sought to invade the Capitol.​​Another told of being smashed in a doorway and nearly crushed amid a “medieval” battle with a pro-Trump mob as he heard guttural screams of pain from fellow officers.​​A third said he was beaten unconscious and stunned repeatedly with a Taser as he pleaded with his assailants, “I have kids.”​​A fourth relayed how he was called a racist slur over and over again by intruders wearing “Make America Great Again” garb.​​​

​*“All of them — all of them were telling us,* *‘**Trump sent us!’*”​








						‘A hit man sent them.’ Police at the Capitol recount the horrors of Jan. 6 as the inquiry begins.
					

The first hearing of the special House committee investigating the attack, which included testimony from four police officers who fought off the mob, has concluded.




					www.nytimes.com
				


​The Loser who incited his goons by his lies can then proclaim he loves them and tell them they are "very special" goons.

Patriots who respect the democratic process and peaceful transfers of power do not agree.


----------



## freyasman

ESDRAELON said:


> The "assault on democracy" is what the Democrat party and their media arm are engaging in.  Because they control the platforms for disseminating the narrative, they've decided they can impose their own version of reality.  They are actively weaponizing the alphabet agencies and are currently purging any military members who don't adhere to their politics and woke ideology.  Those who still haven't figured out where this is headed, are going to be the first ones caught in a cross-fire or rounded up and imprisoned.
> 
> Those Americans who refuse to be enslaved to Marxism need to wake up and prepare to peacefully resist by exposing these people and their criminal actions.  Civil disobedience on a very large scale can cripple the plans of these thugs.  They can use their Schutzstaffel and Brownshirts to intimidate and round up hundreds, even thousands of dissenters but they cannot effectively control or silence them without exposing themselves as agents of tyranny.











						BRACKEN: WHAT I SAW AT THE COUP - American Partisan
					

He explained that it was nothing formal, and there was nothing in writing. Nor would there ever be. It was just a concept he had come up with, along with a few other trusted colleagues and advisors. An idea. They had gamed out various scenarios. We could solve our problems with molding public...




					americanpartisan.org


----------



## MisterBeale

schmidlap said:


> A direct attack upon democracy is not about to be swept under the carpet anytime soon, despite the vested interests of some politicians in suppressing the reality.
> 
> America's proud tradition of peaceful transfers of power that had graced our political system was trashed in a very ugly tantrum by a mob of Trump goons on January 6, 2021.
> 
> View attachment 510837
> *Rep. Andrew Clyde, R-Ga., said the supporters of former President Donald Trump who stormed the Capitol behaved “in an orderly fashion... If you didn't know that TV footage was a video from January the sixth, you would actually think it was a normal tourist visit!” *​
> 
> As long as the lies are spread, those who respect the truth will demand it. Americans deserve no less.
> 
> 
> View attachment 510838
> 
> Yeah, _right!_​


I see more police and agent provocateurs in that photo than I do Trump supporters.

That's kind of funny how absolutely obtuse you are.


----------



## schmidlap

MisterBeale said:


> I see more police and agent provocateurs in that photo than I do Trump supporters.
> 
> That's kind of funny how absolutely obtuse you are.


You can see whatever you need to see, smear law enforcement, love the trump goons and deem them special.

Americans who are_ not_ Trump bum-kissing cultists see it differently.

E.g.,




*"The mob was fed lies.
They were provoked by the president and other powerful people."
Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell*




*“The president bears responsibility for Wednesday’s 
attack on Congress by mob rioters.”
House Minority leader Kevin McCarthy*​


----------



## MisterBeale

schmidlap said:


> You can see whatever you need to see, smear law enforcement, love the trump goons and deem them special.
> 
> Americans who are_ not_ Trump bum-kissing cultists see it differently.
> 
> E.g.,
> 
> View attachment 521453
> *"The mob was fed lies.
> They were provoked by the president and other powerful people."
> Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell*
> 
> View attachment 521458
> *“The president bears responsibility for Wednesday’s
> attack on Congress by mob rioters.”
> House Minority leader Kevin McCarthy*​


Sorry man, I'm not paying attention to the propaganda.

I have long ago stopped looking at the individual trees.

Once you have learned to see the forest, you know what to look for.


----------



## Blackrook

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is a lie.
> 
> The 1/6 rightwing terrorist attack on America’s democracy is not being ‘weaponized.’
> 
> The fact that conservatives sought to overturn the election results is a fact settled, accepted, and beyond dispute – in no manner ‘political rhetoric.’
> 
> The rightwing terrorist attack on America’s democracy on 1/6 will forever be an infamous manifestation of conservatives’ contempt for the rule of law, our democratic institutions, and the will of the people.


^ Bloviator.


----------



## schmidlap

MisterBeale said:


> Sorry man, I'm not paying attention to the propaganda.
> 
> I have long ago stopped looking at the individual trees.
> 
> Once you have learned to see the forest, you know what to look for.


Sorry, but you sound like a Trump cultist, mindlessly swallowing the Loser's self-serving lies, never questioning his lack of credible evidence, and allowing your blind faith to triumph over reason.


----------



## two_iron

schmidlap said:


> If you wish to impose your time restriction on whether attacking Congress to prevent it from fulfilling its constitutional responsibility to certify an election based upon all the states verified results was an_ "insurrection"_, so be it.
> 
> The "tourist visit" as some Republicans prefer  to characterize what got hundreds of Trump goons arrested and prosecuted did not occur in the wee hours - as do all actual insurrections, if you are to be believed.
> 
> Nevertheless, the Trump goons "tourist visit" to the Capitol was very, very ugly.
> 
> One officer described how rioters attempted to gouge out his eye and called him a traitor as they sought to invade the Capitol.​​Another told of being smashed in a doorway and nearly crushed amid a “medieval” battle with a pro-Trump mob as he heard guttural screams of pain from fellow officers.​​A third said he was beaten unconscious and stunned repeatedly with a Taser as he pleaded with his assailants, “I have kids.”​​A fourth relayed how he was called a racist slur over and over again by intruders wearing “Make America Great Again” garb.​​​View attachment 521444​*“All of them — all of them were telling us,* *‘**Trump sent us!’*”​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘A hit man sent them.’ Police at the Capitol recount the horrors of Jan. 6 as the inquiry begins.
> 
> 
> The first hearing of the special House committee investigating the attack, which included testimony from four police officers who fought off the mob, has concluded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> ​The Loser who incited his goons by his lies can then proclaim he loves them and tell them they are "very special" goons.
> 
> Patriots who respect the democratic process and peaceful transfers of power do not agree.


pelosi's sniveling pussies did more damage than good.... let's be clear, you're trying to convert independents into filthy fucking soulless animals, like you, and shitting on the badge is not an efficient way to do it.... IMHO


----------



## the other mike

Doc7505 said:


> The Weaponization Of January 6​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weaponization of January 6
> 
> 
> After the disputed 2020 election with questionable results in numerous states, millions of President Trump's supporters were enraged.  There were election challenges and protests across the country.   The major protest on January...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 Jul 2021 ~~ By Jeff Crouere
> Clearly, the January 6 narrative is serving a useful purpose for Democrats, and they are not likely to abandon it any time soon.
> 
> SNIP
> 
> Research from the staff of U.S. Senator Ron Johnson (R-WI) shows that approximately 40% of those who entered the U.S. Capitol were allowed into the building by the police. Among the rest, those who committed vandalism or assault should be prosecuted. The others may have entered the building illegally, but their actions do not rise to the level of terrorism.
> It has not stopped some far-left activists masquerading as analysts from claiming that the events of January 6 were worse than 9/11, the day that the country was attacked by Islamic terrorists, which resulted in the deaths of 2,977 innocent people. According to Steve Schmidt, co-founder of the disgraced Lincoln Project, “The 1/6 attack for the future of the country is a profoundly more dangerous event than the 9/11 attacks, and in the end, the 1/6 attacks are likely to kill a lot more Americans than were killed in the 9/11 attacks.”
> 
> 
> Comment:
> We are supposed to believe the lying Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat cabal who pushed the Russian hoax.
> Actually, January 6th was a block party compared to what BLM and Antifa have done in American Blue Plantation cities.
> The PM/DSA Commie Left is using the Jan. 6 incident in much the same way the Nazis used the Reichstag fire in 1933. They are using it as an excuse to unleash the power of the federal government to persecute the political opposition while cracking down on civil liberties and confiscate the arms that stop them from a complete takeover of America.
> The PM/DSA Commie propaganda machine has grossly exaggerated the Jan 6th mostly peaceful protests:
> 1) To discredit Trump and his supporters as traitors​2) To persecute Trump at a staged a Soviet show trial, once more​3) To advance the anti-white nationalist domestic enemy narrative​4) To criminalize the election was stolen accusation.​What has been completely omitted and left out of most news stories. ANTIFA was bussed in with police escort and they had online communication directing members to wear Trump garb. The violence outside the Capital Building looked staged. Police escorting protesters through the Capitol.
> Police issued PR 24 batons being used by Antifa to break windows to enter the Capital building. It's undeniable that it was a false flag operation.
> The real crime of Jan 6th is 400 people held in solitary confinement in DC jails without bail. They are being tortured to force them to say Trump made them do it to get released.
> Free the Jan 6th 400!
> ​


Reality went out the door with the Democrats and their alphabet agency thugs & lap dogs in the mainstream media a long time ago .... they basically got away with the Russia hoax so why not try this?

So far one guy....Clinesmith lands probation and community service....? Are you shitting me ??


----------



## Doc7505

schmidlap said:


> You can see whatever you need to see, smear law enforcement, love the trump goons and deem them special.
> 
> Americans who are_ not_ Trump bum-kissing cultists see it differently.
> 
> E.g.,
> 
> View attachment 521453
> *"The mob was fed lies.
> They were provoked by the president and other powerful people."
> Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell*
> 
> View attachment 521458
> *“The president bears responsibility for Wednesday’s
> attack on Congress by mob rioters.”
> House Minority leader Kevin McCarthy*​




To repeat... The President offered 10,000 National Guard and FBI assistance to Mayor Bowser. She and Pelosi rejected the assistance while the Nat'l Guard stood and watched the chaos.








						Capitol Police REJECTED offers of National Guard help days before riot
					

Three days before supporters of President Donald Trump rioted at the Capitol, the Pentagon asked the U.S Capitol Police if it needed National Guard manpower, but the offer was declined.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



**********​








						This is why the National Guard didn’t respond to the attack on the Capitol
					

The response to the siege on the Capitol was mired in red tape.




					www.militarytimes.com


----------



## Faun

Doc7505 said:


> To repeat... The President offered 10,000 National Guard and FBI assistance to Mayor Bowser. She and Pelosi rejected the assistance while the Nat'l Guard stood and watched the chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Police REJECTED offers of National Guard help days before riot
> 
> 
> Three days before supporters of President Donald Trump rioted at the Capitol, the Pentagon asked the U.S Capitol Police if it needed National Guard manpower, but the offer was declined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **********​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why the National Guard didn’t respond to the attack on the Capitol
> 
> 
> The response to the siege on the Capitol was mired in red tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.militarytimes.com


You're fucked in the head, con. 

Pelosi did no such thing as she wasn't even in a position to do any such thing. It was the Sergeant of Arms from the two houses, who sit on the Capitol Police Board, who rejected the request for National Guard and that was because the Chief of Police, also on that board, downplayed the threat. Pelosi had nothing to do with it.


----------



## mamooth

Oddball said:


> It's not "diversion" to point out that you're a flaming fucking hypocrite.


As I so often have to point out, you all lying about us does not make us hypocrites. It just makes you liars.

Remember, your gaslighting only works on other treasonous ... oh look, over there, there's a fascist rectum for you to lick!

Ha, made you Trump cultists look, and stick out all of your tongues reflexively.


----------



## FreeThink

ESDRAELON said:


> The "assault on democracy" is what the Democrat party and their media arm are engaging in.  Because they control the platforms for disseminating the narrative, they've decided they can impose their own version of reality.  They are actively weaponizing the alphabet agencies and are currently purging any military members who don't adhere to their politics and woke ideology.  Those who still haven't figured out where this is headed, are going to be the first ones caught in a cross-fire or rounded up and imprisoned.
> 
> Those Americans who refuse to be enslaved to Marxism need to wake up and prepare to peacefully resist by exposing these people and their criminal actions.  Civil disobedience on a very large scale can cripple the plans of these thugs.  They can use their Schutzstaffel and Brownshirts to intimidate and round up hundreds, even thousands of dissenters but they cannot effectively control or silence them without exposing themselves as agents of tyranny.


550 people so far.  What is shocking is the shabby legal pretext under which most of these people are being prosecuted.  OfficerBrian Sicknick died of natural causes, yet two men are accused of using chemical weapons against him.  Nonsense.


----------



## d0gbreath

FreeThink said:


> 550 people so far.  What is shocking is the shabby legal pretext under which most of these people are being prosecuted.  OfficerBrian Sicknick died of natural causes, yet two men are accused of using chemical weapons against him.  Nonsense.


Go to the 9/18 Justice for J6 protest, allow yourself to get out of hand, and you can join them. You can fly kites in the joint to let them know that you're there and that you back them 100%.


----------



## FreeThink

Hidden said:


> Go to the 9/18 Justice for J6 protest, allow yourself to get out of hand, and you can join them. You can fly kites in the joint to let them know that you're there and that you back them 100%.


I will just wait for the Midterms, thanks.


----------



## konradv

Doc7505 said:


> The Weaponization Of January 6​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weaponization of January 6
> 
> 
> After the disputed 2020 election with questionable results in numerous states, millions of President Trump's supporters were enraged.  There were election challenges and protests across the country.   The major protest on January...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 Jul 2021 ~~ By Jeff Crouere
> Clearly, the January 6 narrative is serving a useful purpose for Democrats, and they are not likely to abandon it any time soon.
> 
> SNIP
> 
> Research from the staff of U.S. Senator Ron Johnson (R-WI) shows that approximately 40% of those who entered the U.S. Capitol were allowed into the building by the police. Among the rest, those who committed vandalism or assault should be prosecuted. The others may have entered the building illegally, but their actions do not rise to the level of terrorism.
> It has not stopped some far-left activists masquerading as analysts from claiming that the events of January 6 were worse than 9/11, the day that the country was attacked by Islamic terrorists, which resulted in the deaths of 2,977 innocent people. According to Steve Schmidt, co-founder of the disgraced Lincoln Project, “The 1/6 attack for the future of the country is a profoundly more dangerous event than the 9/11 attacks, and in the end, the 1/6 attacks are likely to kill a lot more Americans than were killed in the 9/11 attacks.”
> 
> 
> Comment:
> We are supposed to believe the lying Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat cabal who pushed the Russian hoax.
> Actually, January 6th was a block party compared to what BLM and Antifa have done in American Blue Plantation cities.
> The PM/DSA Commie Left is using the Jan. 6 incident in much the same way the Nazis used the Reichstag fire in 1933. They are using it as an excuse to unleash the power of the federal government to persecute the political opposition while cracking down on civil liberties and confiscate the arms that stop them from a complete takeover of America.
> The PM/DSA Commie propaganda machine has grossly exaggerated the Jan 6th mostly peaceful protests:
> 1) To discredit Trump and his supporters as traitors​2) To persecute Trump at a staged a Soviet show trial, once more​3) To advance the anti-white nationalist domestic enemy narrative​4) To criminalize the election was stolen accusation.​What has been completely omitted and left out of most news stories. ANTIFA was bussed in with police escort and they had online communication directing members to wear Trump garb. The violence outside the Capital Building looked staged. Police escorting protesters through the Capitol.
> Police issued PR 24 batons being used by Antifa to break windows to enter the Capital building. It's undeniable that it was a false flag operation.
> The real crime of Jan 6th is 400 people held in solitary confinement in DC jails without bail. They are being tortured to force them to say Trump made them do it to get released.
> Free the Jan 6th 400!
> ​


Situation reversed, would the Republicans drop it?  Endless loop either way.


----------



## schmidlap

Updated: Aug. 25, 2021​​Federal prosecutors have charged more than 500 people in more than 40 states with participating in the Jan. 6 riot at the U.S. Capitol, and arrests continue almost daily.​​USA TODAY gathers details of those cases as the FBI continues to find and charge those responsible for the attack that left five people dead and sent lawmakers and Vice President Mike Pence fleeing to shelter.​​Included are those arrested on charges federal prosecutors have filed since the riot, and those arrested by Capitol Police and D.C. Metro Police for entering the Capitol or for crimes related to weapons or violence.​​





						January 6 Capitol Riot Arrests
					

See who has been arrested in the Capitol riots. USA TODAY is gathering the latest as prosecutors continue to issue charges.




					www.usatoday.com
				



​​Meanwhile, the Congressional investigation into the attack upon it proceeds:

_"The Select Committee to Investigate the January 6th Attack on the United States Capitol is examining the facts, circumstances, and causes of the January 6th attack,"_ Committee Chairman Bennie Thompson, D-Miss., said in a statement in announcing the plans. _"Our Constitution provides for a peaceful transfer of power, and this investigation seeks to evaluate threats to that process, identify lessons learned and recommend laws, policies, procedures, rules, or regulations necessary to protect our republic in the future."_​​








						Jan. 6 Select Committee Probe Expands To Trump And Top Officials In Wave Of Demands
					

The House select committee investigating the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol issued a broad wave of record requests to 8 federal agencies, including any communications by Rudy Giuliani and Ivanka Trump.




					www.npr.org
				



​​Ours is a nation of laws, not of the weird worship of one dude.

Freedom of religion does not sanction this:



​​​​


----------



## Doc7505

Meanwhile:








						Jan. 6 Political Prisoner Chris Worrell Calls into Greg Kelly's Show from Jail - Guards Have Not Given Him Access to His Cancer Drugs for 166 Days! (VIDEO)
					

Chris Worrell has been held for over five months after firing pepper spray during the chaos on January 6, which he says was aimed at people who he believed to be Antifa who were targeting police. Worrell has been denied bail since March 12 — and has been shipped around from Florida, to Oklahoma, to…




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## schmidlap

Doc7505 said:


> Clearly, the January 6 narrative is serving a useful purpose for Democrats...


Clearly, the attack on the Capitol by Trump's goons on January 6, with so much damning, lurid footage provided by the Trump goons themselves, is not something Republicans like to see being exposed, but justice _is_ being served. Hundreds of Trump goons were identified, apprehended, indicted, and are being brought to justice, as a Congressional inquiry is being resisted by those whose interests are nor served by the truth.

Trump had just returned to the White House from his rally at the Ellipse on Jan. 6 when he retired to his private dining room just off the Oval Office, flipped on the massive flat-screen television and took in the show. At the other end of Pennsylvania Avenue, thousands of his supporters were wearing his red caps, waving his blue flags and chanting his name.​​Live television news coverage showed the horror accelerating minute by minute after 1:10 p.m., when Trump had called on his followers to march on the U.S. Capitol. The pro-Trump rioters toppled security barricades. They bludgeoned police. They scaled granite walls. And then they smashed windows and doors to breach the hallowed building that has stood for more than two centuries as the seat of American democracy.​​The Capitol was under siege — and the president, glued to the television, did nothing. For 187 minutes, Trump resisted entreaties to intervene from advisers, allies and his elder daughter, as well as lawmakers under attack. Even as the violence at the Capitol intensified, even after Vice President Mike Pence, his family and hundreds of Congress members and their staffers hid to protect themselves, even after the first two people died and scores of others were assaulted, Trump declined for more than three hours to tell the renegades rioting in his name to stand down and go home.​​


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/interactive/2021/what-happened-trump-jan-6-insurrection/
		

​​The disgusting behavior of the Trump goons while Trump watched was documented:



​
During the 187 minutes that Trump stood by, harrowing scenes of violence played out in and around the Capitol. Twenty-five minutes into Trump’s silence, a news photographer was dragged down a flight of stairs and thrown over a wall. Fifty-two minutes in, a police officer was kicked in the chest and surrounded by a mob. Within the first hour, two rioters died as a result of cardiac events. Sixty-four minutes in, a rioter paraded a Confederate battle flag through the Capitol. Seventy-three minutes in, another police officer was sprayed in the face with chemicals. Seventy-eight minutes in, yet another police officer was assaulted with a flagpole. Eighty-three minutes in, rioters broke into and began looting the House speaker’s office. Ninety-three minutes in, another news photographer was surrounded, pushed down and robbed of a camera. Ninety-four minutes in, a rioter was shot and killed. One hundred two minutes in, rioters stormed the Senate chamber, stealing papers and posing for photographs around the dais. One hundred sixteen minutes in, a fourth police officer was crushed in a doorway and beaten with his own baton...​_'Trump sent us':_ Capitol police officer recounts Jan. 6​Officer at Capitol on Jan. 6: Rioters were saying _"Trump sent us!_"​

*"The mob was fed lies. They were provoked *
*by the president and other powerful people."*
*Mitch McConnell (R)*


*“The president bears responsibility for Wednesday’s *
*attack on Congress by mob rioters.”*
*Kevin McCarthy (R)*​

*“Today’s violent attack on the U.S. Capitol *
*was an attack* *on American democracy itself...*
*Those who plowed over police barricades, ignored law enforcement*
* or desecrated our monument* *to representative democracy *
*flouted the rule of law and disgraced our nation.”*
*Chuck Grassley* *(R)*
​Are patriotic Americans right to want the truth exposed, or should this befouling of American democracy be swept
 under the carpet?

*"Normal tourist visit": Some Republicans downplay January **6*​

Matt Gaetz alleges _antifa_ infiltrated violent Capitol Hill​​


----------



## konradv

schmidlap said:


> View attachment 558951​
> Clearly, the attack on the Capitol by Trump's goons on January 6, with so much damning, lurid footage provided by the Trump goons themselves, is not something Republicans like to see being exposed, but justice _is_ being served. Hundreds of Trump goons were identified, apprehended, indicted, and are being brought to justice, as a Congressional inquiry is being resisted by those whose interests are nor served by the truth.
> 
> Trump had just returned to the White House from his rally at the Ellipse on Jan. 6 when he retired to his private dining room just off the Oval Office, flipped on the massive flat-screen television and took in the show. At the other end of Pennsylvania Avenue, thousands of his supporters were wearing his red caps, waving his blue flags and chanting his name.​​Live television news coverage showed the horror accelerating minute by minute after 1:10 p.m., when Trump had called on his followers to march on the U.S. Capitol. The pro-Trump rioters toppled security barricades. They bludgeoned police. They scaled granite walls. And then they smashed windows and doors to breach the hallowed building that has stood for more than two centuries as the seat of American democracy.​​The Capitol was under siege — and the president, glued to the television, did nothing. For 187 minutes, Trump resisted entreaties to intervene from advisers, allies and his elder daughter, as well as lawmakers under attack. Even as the violence at the Capitol intensified, even after Vice President Mike Pence, his family and hundreds of Congress members and their staffers hid to protect themselves, even after the first two people died and scores of others were assaulted, Trump declined for more than three hours to tell the renegades rioting in his name to stand down and go home.​​
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/interactive/2021/what-happened-trump-jan-6-insurrection/
> 
> 
> ​​The disgusting behavior of the Trump goons while Trump watched was documented:
> 
> View attachment 558956​
> During the 187 minutes that Trump stood by, harrowing scenes of violence played out in and around the Capitol. Twenty-five minutes into Trump’s silence, a news photographer was dragged down a flight of stairs and thrown over a wall. Fifty-two minutes in, a police officer was kicked in the chest and surrounded by a mob. Within the first hour, two rioters died as a result of cardiac events. Sixty-four minutes in, a rioter paraded a Confederate battle flag through the Capitol. Seventy-three minutes in, another police officer was sprayed in the face with chemicals. Seventy-eight minutes in, yet another police officer was assaulted with a flagpole. Eighty-three minutes in, rioters broke into and began looting the House speaker’s office. Ninety-three minutes in, another news photographer was surrounded, pushed down and robbed of a camera. Ninety-four minutes in, a rioter was shot and killed. One hundred two minutes in, rioters stormed the Senate chamber, stealing papers and posing for photographs around the dais. One hundred sixteen minutes in, a fourth police officer was crushed in a doorway and beaten with his own baton...​_'Trump sent us':_ Capitol police officer recounts Jan. 6​Officer at Capitol on Jan. 6: Rioters were saying _"Trump sent us!_"​
> 
> *"The mob was fed lies. They were provoked *
> *by the president and other powerful people."*
> *Mitch McConnell (R)*
> 
> 
> *“The president bears responsibility for Wednesday’s *
> *attack on Congress by mob rioters.”*
> *Kevin McCarthy (R)*
> 
> 
> *“Today’s violent attack on the U.S. Capitol *
> *was an attack* *on American democracy itself...*
> *Those who plowed over police barricades, ignored law enforcement*
> * or desecrated our monument* *to representative democracy *
> *flouted the rule of law and disgraced our nation.”*
> *Chuck Grassley* *(R)*
> ​Are patriotic Americans right to want the truth exposed, or should this befouling of American democracy be swept
> under the carpet?
> 
> *"Normal tourist visit": Some Republicans downplay January **6*​View attachment 558960​Matt Gaetz alleges _antifa_ infiltrated violent Capitol Hill​​


The sad thing is, they still think they’re the patriots!


----------



## schmidlap

konradv said:


> The sad thing is, they still think they’re the patriots!


The weird worship of one dude means being controlled by a lie.

Their most sincere expression of love of country:

Pro-Trump rioters smeared *poop* in U.S. *Capitol* hallways​


*THE PANTLOAD SENT US TO REGISTER OUR ALLEGIANCE!*​


----------



## Faun

schmidlap said:


> The weird worship of one dude means being controlled by a lie.
> 
> Their most sincere expression of love of country:
> 
> Pro-Trump rioters smeared *poop* in U.S. *Capitol* hallways​View attachment 558987
> *THE PANTLOAD SENT US TO REGISTER OUR SENTIMENTS!*​


_#becauseitsacult_


----------



## schmidlap

Faun said:


> _#becauseitsacult_


Clearly. The mystifying aspect is why _anyone_ would choose a blowhard failed casino operator and faded shlock-tv performer given to paying off bimbos with whom he ruts behind the backs of trophy wives - a Cry Baby Loser who blatantly lies to pamper a bloated and fragile ego - as their choice of a personality to venerate.  Charles Manson appears a _mensch _by comparison, a sterling fellow of _admirable_ deportment.

The weird worship of one dude is very weird, indeed!


----------



## the other mike

schmidlap said:


> View attachment 558951​
> Clearly, the attack on the Capitol by Trump's goons on January 6, with so much damning, lurid footage provided by the Trump goons themselves, is not something Republicans like to see being exposed, but justice _is_ being served. Hundreds of Trump goons were identified, apprehended, indicted, and are being brought to justice, as a Congressional inquiry is being resisted by those whose interests are nor served by the truth.
> 
> Trump had just returned to the White House from his rally at the Ellipse on Jan. 6 when he retired to his private dining room just off the Oval Office, flipped on the massive flat-screen television and took in the show. At the other end of Pennsylvania Avenue, thousands of his supporters were wearing his red caps, waving his blue flags and chanting his name.​​Live television news coverage showed the horror accelerating minute by minute after 1:10 p.m., when Trump had called on his followers to march on the U.S. Capitol. The pro-Trump rioters toppled security barricades. They bludgeoned police. They scaled granite walls. And then they smashed windows and doors to breach the hallowed building that has stood for more than two centuries as the seat of American democracy.​​The Capitol was under siege — and the president, glued to the television, did nothing. For 187 minutes, Trump resisted entreaties to intervene from advisers, allies and his elder daughter, as well as lawmakers under attack. Even as the violence at the Capitol intensified, even after Vice President Mike Pence, his family and hundreds of Congress members and their staffers hid to protect themselves, even after the first two people died and scores of others were assaulted, Trump declined for more than three hours to tell the renegades rioting in his name to stand down and go home.​​
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/interactive/2021/what-happened-trump-jan-6-insurrection/
> 
> 
> ​​The disgusting behavior of the Trump goons while Trump watched was documented:
> 
> View attachment 558956​
> During the 187 minutes that Trump stood by, harrowing scenes of violence played out in and around the Capitol. Twenty-five minutes into Trump’s silence, a news photographer was dragged down a flight of stairs and thrown over a wall. Fifty-two minutes in, a police officer was kicked in the chest and surrounded by a mob. Within the first hour, two rioters died as a result of cardiac events. Sixty-four minutes in, a rioter paraded a Confederate battle flag through the Capitol. Seventy-three minutes in, another police officer was sprayed in the face with chemicals. Seventy-eight minutes in, yet another police officer was assaulted with a flagpole. Eighty-three minutes in, rioters broke into and began looting the House speaker’s office. Ninety-three minutes in, another news photographer was surrounded, pushed down and robbed of a camera. Ninety-four minutes in, a rioter was shot and killed. One hundred two minutes in, rioters stormed the Senate chamber, stealing papers and posing for photographs around the dais. One hundred sixteen minutes in, a fourth police officer was crushed in a doorway and beaten with his own baton...​_'Trump sent us':_ Capitol police officer recounts Jan. 6​Officer at Capitol on Jan. 6: Rioters were saying _"Trump sent us!_"​
> 
> *"The mob was fed lies. They were provoked *
> *by the president and other powerful people."*
> *Mitch McConnell (R)*
> 
> 
> *“The president bears responsibility for Wednesday’s *
> *attack on Congress by mob rioters.”*
> *Kevin McCarthy (R)*​
> 
> *“Today’s violent attack on the U.S. Capitol *
> *was an attack* *on American democracy itself...*
> *Those who plowed over police barricades, ignored law enforcement*
> * or desecrated our monument* *to representative democracy *
> *flouted the rule of law and disgraced our nation.”*
> *Chuck Grassley* *(R)*
> ​Are patriotic Americans right to want the truth exposed, or should this befouling of American democracy be swept
> under the carpet?
> 
> *"Normal tourist visit": Some Republicans downplay January **6*​View attachment 558960​Matt Gaetz alleges _antifa_ infiltrated violent Capitol Hill​​


Smiddy the TDS king. lmao


----------



## schmidlap

Mikey G said:


> Smiddy the TDS king. lmao


The truth regarding Trump's goon attack on Congress continues to be exposed. Trump bum kisser Lindsey Graham wanted the Trump goons shot:


_*"What are you doing? Take back the Senate! You've got guns. Use them!"*_ ​Graham told Capitol police...​​_"We give you guns for a reason," _he said. _"Use them!" _​Graham’s office confirmed the quotes are _"accurate"_ in a statement to Fox News on Monday.​​Lindsey Graham told police to 'use' their guns against Jan. 6 rioters: 'Take back the Senate!' ​


----------



## Mac1958

schmidlap said:


> The truth regarding Trump's goon attack on Congress continues to be exposed. Trump bum kisser Lindsey Graham wanted the Trump goons shot:


A lot more to come, too.


----------



## surada

Doc7505 said:


> The Weaponization Of January 6​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weaponization of January 6
> 
> 
> After the disputed 2020 election with questionable results in numerous states, millions of President Trump's supporters were enraged.  There were election challenges and protests across the country.   The major protest on January...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 Jul 2021 ~~ By Jeff Crouere
> Clearly, the January 6 narrative is serving a useful purpose for Democrats, and they are not likely to abandon it any time soon.
> 
> SNIP
> 
> Research from the staff of U.S. Senator Ron Johnson (R-WI) shows that approximately 40% of those who entered the U.S. Capitol were allowed into the building by the police. Among the rest, those who committed vandalism or assault should be prosecuted. The others may have entered the building illegally, but their actions do not rise to the level of terrorism.
> It has not stopped some far-left activists masquerading as analysts from claiming that the events of January 6 were worse than 9/11, the day that the country was attacked by Islamic terrorists, which resulted in the deaths of 2,977 innocent people. According to Steve Schmidt, co-founder of the disgraced Lincoln Project, “The 1/6 attack for the future of the country is a profoundly more dangerous event than the 9/11 attacks, and in the end, the 1/6 attacks are likely to kill a lot more Americans than were killed in the 9/11 attacks.”
> 
> 
> Comment:
> We are supposed to believe the lying Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat cabal who pushed the Russian hoax.
> Actually, January 6th was a block party compared to what BLM and Antifa have done in American Blue Plantation cities.
> The PM/DSA Commie Left is using the Jan. 6 incident in much the same way the Nazis used the Reichstag fire in 1933. They are using it as an excuse to unleash the power of the federal government to persecute the political opposition while cracking down on civil liberties and confiscate the arms that stop them from a complete takeover of America.
> The PM/DSA Commie propaganda machine has grossly exaggerated the Jan 6th mostly peaceful protests:
> 1) To discredit Trump and his supporters as traitors
> 2) To persecute Trump at a staged a Soviet show trial, once more
> 3) To advance the anti-white nationalist domestic enemy narrative
> 4) To criminalize the election was stolen accusation.​What has been completely omitted and left out of most news stories. ANTIFA was bussed in with police escort and they had online communication directing members to wear Trump garb. The violence outside the Capital Building looked staged. Police escorting protesters through the Capitol.
> Police issued PR 24 batons being used by Antifa to break windows to enter the Capital building. It's undeniable that it was a false flag operation.
> The real crime of Jan 6th is 400 people held in solitary confinement in DC jails without bail. They are being tortured to force them to say Trump made them do it to get released.
> Free the Jan 6th 400!
> ​



Why did Mo Brooks wear body armor?





__





						GOP Lawmaker Mo Brooks Wore Body Armor, Was Tipped Off to Risks at Jan. 6 Trump Riot
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## surada

ESDRAELON said:


> How, exactly, were they supposed to manage that?  And while we're at it, where were the guns?  Why no arson?  Were any hostages taken?  People who are still chattering about an "assault on democracy" should probably see a doc for their delusional ideation.



Why did Mo Brooks wear body armor?


----------



## Doc7505

surada said:


> Why did Mo Brooks wear body armor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOP Lawmaker Mo Brooks Wore Body Armor, Was Tipped Off to Risks at Jan. 6 Trump Riot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com




~~~~~~
Maybe you should ask him.....


----------



## konradv

Doc7505 said:


> ~~~~~~
> Maybe you should ask him.....


I’m sure he will be asked. The question is, will he tell the truth?


----------



## schmidlap

Doc7505 said:


> Clearly, the January 6 narrative is serving a useful purpose...


Indeed. Yet another Trump goon has been brought to justice:

Of the hundreds of Trump goons who were identified, apprehended, indicted, and prosecuted, yet another one was just sentenced. These arrogant Trump goons seem eager to supply ample evidence to convict themselves. That makes ten of the Trump goons so far to be handed prison sentences.
​*A Jan. 6 rioter who bragged that she wouldn't go to prison is sentenced to two months*​​A real estate agent from suburban Dallas who flaunted her participation in the Jan. 6 riot at the U.S. Capitol on social media and later *bragged she wasn't going to jail because she is white, has blond hair and a good job was sentenced on Thursday to two months behind bars*...​​Prosecutors sought incarceration for Jennifer Leigh Ryan of Frisco, Texas, saying she has shown a lack of candor and remorse for her actions when* the pro-Trump mob attacked the Capitol building* and delayed Congress' certification of Joe Biden's Electoral College victory.​

​
...U.S. District Judge Christopher Cooper said she was still among the mob who outnumbered police in an attack that led to the deaths of five people and will have a lasting effect on government institutions.​

​*TRUMP GOONS ATTACK OUTNUMBERED POLICE TRYING TO GUARD CONGRESS*​
Prosecutors said Ryan traveled to Washington on a jet chartered by a Facebook friend, described Trump's rally before the riot as a prelude to war, livestreamed her entry into the building as alarms sounded, participated in chants of "Fight For Trump," tweeted a photo of herself next to broken windows outside the Capitol and later said she deserved a medal for what she did.​​The judge then referred to Ryan's March 26 tweet in which she wrote, ​​_*"Definitely not going to jail. Sorry I have blonde hair white skin a great job a great future *_​
_*

*_​_*... and I'm not going to jail. Sorry to rain on your hater parade. I did nothing wrong."*_​
​Ryan tweeted a photo of herself next to broken windows and holding her fingers in a V sign, with a caption saying, *"Window at The capital. And if the news doesn't stop lying about us we're going to come after their studios next..."*​​Shortly afterward, Ryan posted another tweet about a crowd damaging equipment belonging to news organizations, including The Associated Press. She tweeted it was a _*"cool moment"* _when rioters *"went to town on the AP equipment."*​​https://www.npr.org/2021/11/04/1052...-wouldnt-go-to-prison-is-sentenced-to-two-mon​


----------



## schmidlap

ESDRAELON said:


> The "assault on democracy" is what the Democrat party and their media arm are engaging in.  Because they control the platforms for disseminating the narrative, they've decided they can impose their own version of reality.  They are actively weaponizing the alphabet agencies and are currently purging any military members who don't adhere to their politics and woke ideology.  Those who still haven't figured out where this is headed, are going to be the first ones caught in a cross-fire or rounded up and imprisoned.
> 
> Those Americans who refuse to be enslaved to Marxism need to wake up and prepare to peacefully resist by exposing these people and their criminal actions.  Civil disobedience on a very large scale can cripple the plans of these thugs.  They can use their Schutzstaffel and Brownshirts to intimidate and round up hundreds, even thousands of dissenters but they cannot effectively control or silence them without exposing themselves as agents of tyranny.


The whining is impotent when confronted with American democracy and the justice system that is holding the Trump goons responsible for their tantrum.

The goons' affinity for blowhard authoritarianism is apparent.

As 650 of the Trump goons who attacked Congress have been identified, apprehended, indicted, some confessing and others being convicted, one is fleeing American justice:


*Accused Capitol rioter seeks political asylum in Belarus*​
Evan Neumann, 48, was placed on the FBI's Most Wanted List in March and is being charged with six crimes related to the insurrection, including violent entry on Capitol grounds and assault on law enforcement officials.​
In court files, the FBI said that Neumann spent around four hours at the Capitol and verbally and physically abused police officers, including "forcefully shoving [a] metal barricade" into a line of officers before breaking into the building.​
Belarusian President Alexander Lukashenko has repeatedly used the January 6 event as a talking point for his domestic audience, casting the West as plunging into chaos and the U.S. as "undemocratic" in the way it treated the rioters.​​The rightist totalitarian regime of Belarus is more the Trump goon's cup of tea, apparently, and the dictator is happy to use the dupe to malign democracy.

Maybe the U.S. administration can offer Big Al a package deal.


----------



## schmidlap

Doc7505 said:


> ​Clearly, the January 6 narrative is serving a useful purpose for Democrats


Clearly, the ongoing prosecutions, convictions, and confessions of the Trump goons who perpetrated the attack on Congress and injured 140 outnumbered police are very unsettling for those who have been desperate to quash them.

The latest:
Proud Boys member pleads guilty for role in Capitol riot​
*Judge upholds felony obstruction charge against Oath Keepers in Jan. 6 Capitol riot*​The Cry Baby Loser thinks his goons are _"special"_ and he _"loves"_ them, but American justice demands that they are held responsible.



​


----------



## Oddball

schmidlap said:


> Clearly, the ongoing prosecutions, convictions, and confessions of the Trump goons who perpetrated the attack on Congress and injured 140 outnumbered police are very unsettling for those who have been desperate to quash them.
> 
> The latest:
> Proud Boys member pleads guilty for role in Capitol riot​
> *Judge upholds felony obstruction charge against Oath Keepers in Jan. 6 Capitol riot*​


Where is Stewart Rhodes?....Where is Ray Epps?....Where is scaffold megaphone man?









						Unindicted Co-Conspirators in 1/6 Cases Raise Disturbing Questions of Federal Foreknowledge - Revolver News
					

Unindicted co-conspirators could unravel the full story of what the FBI knew in advance about the January 6th Capitol Riots.




					www.revolver.news
				












						Meet Ray Epps, Part 2: Damning New Details Emerge Exposing Massive Web Of Unindicted Operators At The Heart Of January 6 - Revolver News
					

Revolver blows open a network of still-unindicted operators who appear to have been intimately involved in the initial Jan. 6 Capitol breach.




					www.revolver.news


----------



## Faun

Doc7505 said:


> The Weaponization Of January 6​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weaponization of January 6
> 
> 
> After the disputed 2020 election with questionable results in numerous states, millions of President Trump's supporters were enraged.  There were election challenges and protests across the country.   The major protest on January...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 Jul 2021 ~~ By Jeff Crouere
> Clearly, the January 6 narrative is serving a useful purpose for Democrats, and they are not likely to abandon it any time soon.
> 
> SNIP
> 
> Research from the staff of U.S. Senator Ron Johnson (R-WI) shows that approximately 40% of those who entered the U.S. Capitol were allowed into the building by the police. Among the rest, those who committed vandalism or assault should be prosecuted. The others may have entered the building illegally, but their actions do not rise to the level of terrorism.
> It has not stopped some far-left activists masquerading as analysts from claiming that the events of January 6 were worse than 9/11, the day that the country was attacked by Islamic terrorists, which resulted in the deaths of 2,977 innocent people. According to Steve Schmidt, co-founder of the disgraced Lincoln Project, “The 1/6 attack for the future of the country is a profoundly more dangerous event than the 9/11 attacks, and in the end, the 1/6 attacks are likely to kill a lot more Americans than were killed in the 9/11 attacks.”
> 
> 
> Comment:
> We are supposed to believe the lying Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat cabal who pushed the Russian hoax.
> Actually, January 6th was a block party compared to what BLM and Antifa have done in American Blue Plantation cities.
> The PM/DSA Commie Left is using the Jan. 6 incident in much the same way the Nazis used the Reichstag fire in 1933. They are using it as an excuse to unleash the power of the federal government to persecute the political opposition while cracking down on civil liberties and confiscate the arms that stop them from a complete takeover of America.
> The PM/DSA Commie propaganda machine has grossly exaggerated the Jan 6th mostly peaceful protests:
> 1) To discredit Trump and his supporters as traitors​2) To persecute Trump at a staged a Soviet show trial, once more​3) To advance the anti-white nationalist domestic enemy narrative​4) To criminalize the election was stolen accusation.​What has been completely omitted and left out of most news stories. ANTIFA was bussed in with police escort and they had online communication directing members to wear Trump garb. The violence outside the Capital Building looked staged. Police escorting protesters through the Capitol.
> Police issued PR 24 batons being used by Antifa to break windows to enter the Capital building. It's undeniable that it was a false flag operation.
> The real crime of Jan 6th is 400 people held in solitary confinement in DC jails without bail. They are being tortured to force them to say Trump made them do it to get released.
> Free the Jan 6th 400!
> ​


Crazy person...









						FBI: No Evidence Antifa Involved In Capitol Chaos
					

Matt Gaetz (R-Fla.) and Mo Brooks (R-Ala.) were among the politicians to spread the baseless conspiracy theory.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## schmidlap

Oddball said:


> Where is Stewart Rhodes?....Where is Ray Epps?....Where is scaffold megaphone man?


You can keep searching for them if that is what you need to do, certainly.
​Mitch McConnell blames Trump for deadly Capitol riot​
*Lindsey Graham urged police to use their guns **during the Capitol riot



*​


----------



## Oddball

schmidlap said:


> You can keep searching for them if that is what you need to do, certainly.
> ​Mitch McConnell blames Trump for deadly Capitol riot​
> *Lindsey Graham urged police to use their guns **during the Capitol riot
> 
> View attachment 578675*​


Crappy deflections aren't an answer, Bozo.


----------



## surada

schmidlap said:


> Clearly, the ongoing prosecutions, convictions, and confessions of the Trump goons who perpetrated the attack on Congress and injured 140 outnumbered police are very unsettling for those who have been desperate to quash them.
> 
> The latest:
> Proud Boys member pleads guilty for role in Capitol riot​
> *Judge upholds felony obstruction charge against Oath Keepers in Jan. 6 Capitol riot*​The Cry Baby Loser thinks his goons are _"special"_ and he _"loves"_ them, but American justice demands that they are held responsible.
> View attachment 578668
> ​



Some Republicans make light of this event. Very sad IMO.


----------



## schmidlap

surada said:


> Some Republicans make light of this event. Very sad IMO.


Hyper-partisan perversion.

Image if a hypothetical question, _before_ January 6, 2021, had been posed to all serving in Congress: 

_"If a mob, upset by the certified results of a presidential election, were to attack the Capitol to prevent the House and Vice President formally recognizing the electoral vote, inflicting damage and injuring 140 outnumbered police as they desecrated our seat of democratic governance, should those individuals be held responsible under our system of American jurisprudence? Should a bipartisan commission be appointed?"_​​How many would respond, _"No, they should all be allowed to get away with it!"?_​​
_


_​_"Is they White folks?"_​


----------



## the other mike

surada said:


> Some Republicans make light of this event. Very sad IMO.


You mean like when Democrats make fun of Benghazi with complete disregard for what went on.


----------



## surada

the other mike said:


> You mean like when Democrats make fun of Benghazi with complete disregard for what went on.
> View attachment 578703



Nobody made fun of Benghazi.. You're one sick dude.


----------



## Toro

Doc7505 said:


> The Weaponization Of January 6​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weaponization of January 6
> 
> 
> After the disputed 2020 election with questionable results in numerous states, millions of President Trump's supporters were enraged.  There were election challenges and protests across the country.   The major protest on January...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 Jul 2021 ~~ By Jeff Crouere
> Clearly, the January 6 narrative is serving a useful purpose for Democrats, and they are not likely to abandon it any time soon.
> 
> SNIP
> 
> Research from the staff of U.S. Senator Ron Johnson (R-WI) shows that approximately 40% of those who entered the U.S. Capitol were allowed into the building by the police. Among the rest, those who committed vandalism or assault should be prosecuted. The others may have entered the building illegally, but their actions do not rise to the level of terrorism.
> It has not stopped some far-left activists masquerading as analysts from claiming that the events of January 6 were worse than 9/11, the day that the country was attacked by Islamic terrorists, which resulted in the deaths of 2,977 innocent people. According to Steve Schmidt, co-founder of the disgraced Lincoln Project, “The 1/6 attack for the future of the country is a profoundly more dangerous event than the 9/11 attacks, and in the end, the 1/6 attacks are likely to kill a lot more Americans than were killed in the 9/11 attacks.”
> 
> 
> Comment:
> We are supposed to believe the lying Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat cabal who pushed the Russian hoax.
> Actually, January 6th was a block party compared to what BLM and Antifa have done in American Blue Plantation cities.
> The PM/DSA Commie Left is using the Jan. 6 incident in much the same way the Nazis used the Reichstag fire in 1933. They are using it as an excuse to unleash the power of the federal government to persecute the political opposition while cracking down on civil liberties and confiscate the arms that stop them from a complete takeover of America.
> The PM/DSA Commie propaganda machine has grossly exaggerated the Jan 6th mostly peaceful protests:
> 1) To discredit Trump and his supporters as traitors​2) To persecute Trump at a staged a Soviet show trial, once more​3) To advance the anti-white nationalist domestic enemy narrative​4) To criminalize the election was stolen accusation.​What has been completely omitted and left out of most news stories. ANTIFA was bussed in with police escort and they had online communication directing members to wear Trump garb. The violence outside the Capital Building looked staged. Police escorting protesters through the Capitol.
> Police issued PR 24 batons being used by Antifa to break windows to enter the Capital building. It's undeniable that it was a false flag operation.
> The real crime of Jan 6th is 400 people held in solitary confinement in DC jails without bail. They are being tortured to force them to say Trump made them do it to get released.
> Free the Jan 6th 400!
> ​



rofl

crazy hilarity!


----------



## the other mike

surada said:


> Nobody made fun of Benghazi..





surada said:


> You're one sick dude.


Thank you.


----------



## surada

the other mike said:


> Thank you.



You idiot. No one is laughing. Do you know what happened in Benghazi?


----------



## Faun

Toro said:


> rofl
> 
> crazy hilarity!


Literally, some random guy in his basement, doing nothing other than reviewing videos pouring out from 1/6, decides on his own that he can identify members of Antifa; so he makes a video of his own to point them out -- and now it's gospel to the moronic right.

That's all it took.

Really.

Never mind the FBI who investigated that determined Antifa was not involved.

Never mind the Oath Keepers were there, hoping and expecting, to fight with Antifa but left when they found none.

Never mind of the roughly 700 people arrested in connection with 1/6, exactly zero are members of Antifa.

Some guy just said there was and that's all rightards need.


----------



## Faun

the other mike said:


> Thank you.


So which part did you find they were making fun of Benghazi in that video? Was it when Elijah Cummings said, _"Benghazi was a very serious situation. And keep in mind that we lost 4 very brave and strong Americans."_


----------



## the other mike

surada said:


> You idiot. No one is laughing. Do you know what happened in Benghazi?


Whatever you say twisted sister.



Benghazi is the tip of the iceburg and you know it.


----------



## Slade3200

Doc7505 said:


> The Weaponization Of January 6​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weaponization of January 6
> 
> 
> After the disputed 2020 election with questionable results in numerous states, millions of President Trump's supporters were enraged.  There were election challenges and protests across the country.   The major protest on January...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 Jul 2021 ~~ By Jeff Crouere
> Clearly, the January 6 narrative is serving a useful purpose for Democrats, and they are not likely to abandon it any time soon.
> 
> SNIP
> 
> Research from the staff of U.S. Senator Ron Johnson (R-WI) shows that approximately 40% of those who entered the U.S. Capitol were allowed into the building by the police. Among the rest, those who committed vandalism or assault should be prosecuted. The others may have entered the building illegally, but their actions do not rise to the level of terrorism.
> It has not stopped some far-left activists masquerading as analysts from claiming that the events of January 6 were worse than 9/11, the day that the country was attacked by Islamic terrorists, which resulted in the deaths of 2,977 innocent people. According to Steve Schmidt, co-founder of the disgraced Lincoln Project, “The 1/6 attack for the future of the country is a profoundly more dangerous event than the 9/11 attacks, and in the end, the 1/6 attacks are likely to kill a lot more Americans than were killed in the 9/11 attacks.”
> 
> 
> Comment:
> We are supposed to believe the lying Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat cabal who pushed the Russian hoax.
> Actually, January 6th was a block party compared to what BLM and Antifa have done in American Blue Plantation cities.
> The PM/DSA Commie Left is using the Jan. 6 incident in much the same way the Nazis used the Reichstag fire in 1933. They are using it as an excuse to unleash the power of the federal government to persecute the political opposition while cracking down on civil liberties and confiscate the arms that stop them from a complete takeover of America.
> The PM/DSA Commie propaganda machine has grossly exaggerated the Jan 6th mostly peaceful protests:
> 1) To discredit Trump and his supporters as traitors​2) To persecute Trump at a staged a Soviet show trial, once more​3) To advance the anti-white nationalist domestic enemy narrative​4) To criminalize the election was stolen accusation.​What has been completely omitted and left out of most news stories. ANTIFA was bussed in with police escort and they had online communication directing members to wear Trump garb. The violence outside the Capital Building looked staged. Police escorting protesters through the Capitol.
> Police issued PR 24 batons being used by Antifa to break windows to enter the Capital building. It's undeniable that it was a false flag operation.
> The real crime of Jan 6th is 400 people held in solitary confinement in DC jails without bail. They are being tortured to force them to say Trump made them do it to get released.
> Free the Jan 6th 400!
> ​


You don’t need to believe anybody… you can’t quite literally just watch what happened on video. An embarrassment and disgrace to our nation


----------



## Doc7505

surada said:


> Nobody made fun of Benghazi.. You're one sick dude.




~~~~~~
Really?  


			https://twitchy.com/sd-3133/2014/05/08/making-fun-of-dead-americans-dems-benghazi-jokes-are-out-of-control/
		

**********​








						Sicko! Democrat candidate makes Benghazi masturbation joke
					

In recognition of “National Masturbation Month,” a Democratic congressional candidate in Mississippi posted a tweet that made fun of the terrorist attack in Benghazi that left four Americans […]




					www.bizpacreview.com
				



**********​








						Why do liberals make fun of "#Benghazi" all the time?
					

The hashtag was crystallized in Hillary Clinton’s January 2013 testimony at a Congressional hearing.




					www.vox.com
				



**********​


			http://soopermexican.com/2014/05/07/despicable-democrat-tweets-a-joke-about-benghazi-because-dead-americans-make-for-great-punchlines/


----------



## Toro

Faun said:


> Literally, some random guy in his basement, doing nothing other than reviewing videos pouring out from 1/6, decides on his own that he can identify members of Antifa; so he makes a video of his own to point them out -- and now it's gospel to the moronic right.
> 
> That's all it took.
> 
> Really.
> 
> Never mind the FBI who investigated that determined Antifa was not involved.
> 
> Never mind the Oath Keepers were there, hoping and expecting, to fight with Antifa but left when they found none.
> 
> Never mind of the roughly 700 people arrested in connection with 1/6, exactly zero are members of Antifa.
> 
> Some guy just said there was and that's all rightards need.



The only thing that matters to the rube cult is tribalism and fealty to their Orange God!


----------



## the other mike

3:40 to 3:45


----------



## Faun

Faun said:


> So which part did you find they were making fun of Benghazi in that video? Was it when Elijah Cummings said, _"Benghazi was a very serious situation. And keep in mind that we lost 4 very brave and strong Americans."_


_<crickets>_


----------



## beautress

Hmm, I thought this was about January 6 and people in solitary confinement for being conservative. Pelosi won't allow strong Republicans into the Jan 6 committee she has made certain the truth against her involvement will not be made available to the American people. 

​


----------



## jbander

Since the right ,by a majority, support Trump and Jan 6 and the acts of treason, sedition and subversive activity . We have traitors being the majority of the republican party. All three being supported by anyone is in itself guilty of the same treasonous act by law.  Every evangelical minister and catholic priest who supports this are also as guilty and that include many. You can't make a complete lie the excuse for any attack on our government. Which is the best they can do. 
     This was done In Nazi Germany as they did now making some of the ugliest picture in human history.


----------



## lennypartiv

Stealing an election is treason.


----------



## jbander

lennypartiv said:


> Stealing an election is treason.


And you are a cartoon character , Q anon!


----------



## BluesLegend

Meh, do something about it you gutless snowflakes. Grow a pair.


----------



## daveman

jbander said:


> Since the right ,by a majority, support Trump and Jan 6 and the acts of treason, sedition and subversive activity . We have traitors being the majority of the republican party. All three being supported by anyone is in itself guilty of the same treasonous act by law.  Every evangelical minister and catholic priest who supports this are also as guilty and that include many. You can't make a complete lie the excuse for any attack on our government. Which is the best they can do.
> This was done In Nazi Germany as they did now making some of the ugliest picture in human history.
> View attachment 582731View attachment 582732View attachment 582734
> View attachment 582735View attachment 582737


If we're all traitors, perhaps you, personally, should start rounding us up.

Lemme know how it works out for you.


----------



## InstantOn

jbander said:


> And you are a cartoon character , Q anon!


People who've been conned are loathe to admit it.


----------



## InstantOn

BluesLegend said:


> Meh, do something about it you gutless snowflakes. Grow a pair.


We did. We voted a con man out of office.


----------



## BluesLegend

daveman said:


> If we're all traitors, perhaps you, personally, should start rounding us up.
> 
> Lemme know how it works out for you.


The left would flee for their lives to Canada.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Looks like somebody took a hyperbole pill today.

Hell, who am I kidding? He must have taken at least ten.


----------



## daveman

BluesLegend said:


> The left would flee for their lives to Canada.


Canada doesn't want any more useless eaters.


----------



## BluesLegend

InstantOn said:


> We did. We voted a con man out of office.


LMAO right Biden got 81 million votes from his basement.


----------



## Otis Mayfield

lennypartiv said:


> Stealing an election is treason.



*"Attempting to steal an election is treason."*


Fixed that for you.


----------



## BluesLegend

daveman said:


> Canada doesn't want any more useless eaters.


I doubt any country would take in this leftist scum.


----------



## InstantOn

BluesLegend said:


> LMAO right Biden got 81 million votes from his basement.


You may be delusional or a crybaby who didn't get what he wanted.


----------



## Viktor

jbander said:


> Since the right ,by a majority, support Trump and Jan 6 and the acts of treason, sedition and subversive activity . We have traitors being the majority of the republican party. All three being supported by anyone is in itself guilty of the same treasonous act by law.  Every evangelical minister and catholic priest who supports this are also as guilty and that include many. You can't make a complete lie the excuse for any attack on our government. Which is the best they can do.
> This was done In Nazi Germany as they did now making some of the ugliest picture in human history.
> View attachment 582731View attachment 582732View attachment 582734
> View attachment 582735View attachment 582737


How does the US Constitution define "treason"?

"Treason against the United States, shall consist only in levying War against them, or in adhering to their Enemies, giving them Aid and Comfort".

Since we ain't at war, there ain't no Treason.


----------



## BluesLegend

InstantOn said:


> You may be delusional or a crybaby who didn't get what he wanted.


^^^ his leader is Joe Biden


----------



## Mac1958

jbander said:


> Since the right ,by a majority, support Trump and Jan 6 and the acts of treason, sedition and subversive activity . We have traitors being the majority of the republican party. All three being supported by anyone is in itself guilty of the same treasonous act by law.  Every evangelical minister and catholic priest who supports this are also as guilty and that include many. You can't make a complete lie the excuse for any attack on our government. Which is the best they can do.
> This was done In Nazi Germany as they did now making some of the ugliest picture in human history.
> View attachment 582731View attachment 582732View attachment 582734
> View attachment 582735View attachment 582737


All domestic terrorists think of themselves as patriots.

Somehow along the way, they got twisted into the wrong direction by the wrong voices.


----------



## BluesLegend

Viktor said:


> adhering to their Enemies, giving them Aid and Comfort".


^^^ Dems are 100% guilty of this.


----------



## Doc7505

InstantOn said:


> We did. We voted a con man out of office.




Criminally Illegal, by stuffing ballots and other chicanery.


----------



## CowboyTed

BluesLegend said:


> LMAO right Biden got 81 million votes from his basement.


Yep... That must hurt... 

Trump was touring the country and the more he spoke and screwed up the more votes Biden got... Seriously Trump was Biden's largest vote getter... Biden just had to let Trump off...

"Never interrupt your enemy when he is making a mistake." - Napoleon Bonaparte

Trump is just heavily disliked... He is considered incompetent and made far too many bad choices...


----------



## jbander

BluesLegend said:


> Meh, do something about it you gutless snowflakes. Grow a pair.


Contribute or you are gone, you are a total waste and contribute nothing.You decide , say go ahead.


----------



## Doc7505

Otis Mayfield said:


> *"Attempting to steal an election is treason."*
> 
> 
> Fixed that for you.



Indeed, and Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrats succeeded in doing just that.


----------



## Curried Goats

daveman said:


> If we're all traitors, perhaps you, personally, should start rounding us up.
> 
> Lemme know how it works out for you.


Worked fine. We unfortunately don't read much about the Cucks at the Capitol resisting when the FBI comes to collect them.


----------



## Burgermeister

In answer to the thread title, I’m going with Democrat president.

Edit - well, apparently this was thread was merged so this makes no sense. You probably get the idea.


----------



## Correll

Otis Mayfield said:


> *"Attempting to steal an election is treason."*
> 
> 
> Fixed that for you.




So, what are you going to do about it?


----------



## daveman

jbander said:


> Contribute or you are gone, you are a total waste and contribute nothing.You decide , say go ahead.


How many people have you banned from your threads?

Hint:  Zero.


----------



## CowboyTed

BluesLegend said:


> I doubt any country would take in this leftist scum.


I am going to explain this simply... The Trump Supporters in America are considered a joke internationally... Lets be clear about that, they are the ones who are generally unwelcome... Read a fucking international poll... Trump was the first time in living memory where US allies prefered not to be in the same room as him...
Please stop trying to think that Trump or his supporters have any worthwhile support internationally...


----------



## Correll

Curried Goats said:


> Worked fine. We unfortunately don't read much about the Cucks at the Capitol resisting when the FBI comes to collect them.




Funny how the tough Black Revolutionary depends on the police to take care of his enemies for him.


Seems the last couple of times you people actually tried to walk teh walk, it didn't work out so well for you.


Better keep kissing white lib ass. YOu need them.


----------



## BluesLegend

CowboyTed said:


> Yep... That must hurt...
> 
> Trump was touring the country and the more he spoke and screwed up the more votes Biden got... Seriously Trump was Biden's largest vote getter... Biden just had to let Trump off...
> 
> "Never interrupt your enemy when he is making a mistake." - Napoleon Bonaparte
> 
> Trump is just heavily disliked... He is considered incompetent and made far too many bad choices...


I love that Joe Biden is your leader


----------



## daveman

Curried Goats said:


> Worked fine. We unfortunately don't read much about the Cucks at the Capitol resisting when the FBI comes to collect them.


No, chickenshit.  Don't send other people.  Do it yourself.


----------



## BluesLegend

CowboyTed said:


> I am going to explain this simply... The Trump Supporters in America are considered a joke internationally... Lets be clear about that, they are the ones who are generally unwelcome... Read a fucking international poll... Trump was the first time in living memory where US allies prefered not to be in the same room as him...
> Please stop trying to think that Trump or his supporters have any worthwhile support internationally...


I am going to explain this simply...I HATE the left's guts! Clear?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

InstantOn said:


> People who've been conned are loathe to admit it.



Hope and Change, eh?


----------



## daveman

CowboyTed said:


> I am going to explain this simply... The Trump Supporters in America are considered a joke internationally... Lets be clear about that, they are the ones who are generally unwelcome... Read a fucking international poll... Trump was the first time in living memory where US allies prefered not to be in the same room as him...
> Please stop trying to think that Trump or his supporters have any worthwhile support internationally...


Here's a protip:

We don't care.  Other nations only call on America with their hands out.  

That's not compassion.  That's freeloading.


----------



## BluesLegend

jbander said:


> Contribute or you are gone, you are a total waste and contribute nothing.You decide , say go ahead.


Tissue?


----------



## Curried Goats

Correll said:


> Funny how the tough Black Revolutionary depends on the police to take care of his enemies for him.


This Black revolutionary is going to enjoy the turnabout when Democracy fails you and your side resorts more and more to violence.


----------



## BluesLegend

daveman said:


> How many people have you banned from your threads?
> 
> Hint:  Zero.


I literally LOL'ed at that threat. Typical of the left dissenting opinions are not tolerated. American's protesting at the capital, also not tolerated if they are protesting a Dem.


----------



## Curried Goats

daveman said:


> No, chickenshit.  Don't send other people.  Do it yourself.


Like your friends the McMichaels found out, arrests are best made by the professionals.


----------



## Winco

BluesLegend said:


> LMAO right Biden got 81 million votes from his basement.


Silly goose,  

The 81 million votes were cast Nation Wide, no votes came from his basement.


----------



## BluesLegend

Winco said:


> Silly goose,
> 
> The 81 million votes were cast Nation Wide, no votes came from his basement.


Work on your reading comprehension, or humor one is failing you.


----------



## Correll

Curried Goats said:


> This Black revolutionary is going to enjoy the turnabout when Democracy fails you and your side resorts more and more to violence.



Everything you remember, and your father remembers, was during a time when we were playing A nice and B. for your interests.


Everything you think you know about what it will be like, when we stop, is just you being a fool.


----------



## daveman

Curried Goats said:


> Like your friends the McMichaels found out, arrests are best made by the professionals.


Revolutionaries don't call 911, kid.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

daveman said:


> If we're all traitors, perhaps you, personally, should start rounding us up.
> 
> Lemme know how it works out for you.





> *personally, *


 
jbander​ To you, you commie fucks, that means mano e mano, if you want to put your money where your pie hole is.  But you wont you commie fuck, because you are a progressive pussy pajama boy, who has to have the big bad government come and take US in, while you would be cheering that those who pay taxes are taken away.'
I really hate the worthless progressives, and if i was president i would by executive order stop all welfare payment to those shitheads...Whiney ass pricks..


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

InstantOn said:


> We did. We voted a con man out of office.


----------



## Curried Goats

Correll said:


> Everything you remember, and your father remembers, was during a time when we were playing A nice and B. for your interests.
> 
> 
> Everything you think you know about what it will be like, when we stop, is just you being a fool.


 

I think you got that backwards, Cuck. It's white Supremacy who's time in the sun is done. Today we melt your heroes down and turn them into black art and Cucks like you lay down and take it.


----------



## Curried Goats

daveman said:


> Revolutionaries don't call 911, kid.  Just sayin'.


You morons don't understand strategy. If racist whites want to make themselves the enemy of law enforcement that's two birds with one stone you dipshit.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

CowboyTed said:


> Yep... That must hurt...
> 
> Trump was touring the country and the more he spoke and screwed up the more votes Biden got... Seriously Trump was Biden's largest vote getter... Biden just had to let Trump off...
> 
> "Never interrupt your enemy when he is making a mistake." - Napoleon Bonaparte
> 
> Trump is just heavily disliked... He is considered incompetent and made far too many bad choices...


Yeah, when all the polling places were closed, the Joe Biteme ballot fairy showed up with suitcases of single line ballots to push the old white racist Joe over the finish line.  See video below.


----------



## Mac1958

CowboyTed said:


> Trump is just heavily disliked...


They still don't get it.   They spend so little effort understanding people outside their little world that they can't see how 81 million people didn't vote for Trump.

They're trained not to be curious, and the training sure has worked.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Curried Goats said:


> I think you got that backwards, Cuck. It's white Supremacy who's time in the sun is done. Today we melt your heroes down and turn them into black art and Cucks like you lay down and take it.


We are going to take it, want to bet, you fucking worthless piece of excrement?  Bring it on, i cant wait for CW2.


----------



## jbander

Viktor said:


> How does the US Constitution define "treason"?
> 
> "Treason against the United States, shall consist only in levying War against them, or in adhering to their Enemies, giving them Aid and Comfort".
> 
> Since we ain't at war, there ain't no Treason.


And the court interprets it as in  "On the other hand, a citizen may take actions which do aid and comfort the enemy—making a speech critical of the government or opposing its measures, profiteering, striking in defense plants or essential work, and the hundred other things which impair our cohesion and diminish our strength—but if there is no adherence to the enemy in this, if there is no intent to betray, there is no treason.” In other words, the Constitution requires both concrete action and an intent to betray the nation before a citizen can be convicted of treason; expressing traitorous thoughts or intentions alone does not suffice."    Adherant definition--
attachment or commitment to a person, cause, or belief.  Try again ace.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Curried Goats said:


> You morons don't understand strategy. If racist whites want to make themselves the enemy of law enforcement that's two birds with one stone you dipshit.



I refer to table below.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

jbander said:


> Since the right ,by a majority, support Trump and Jan 6 and the acts of treason, sedition and subversive activity . We have traitors being the majority of the republican party. All three being supported by anyone is in itself guilty of the same treasonous act by law.  Every evangelical minister and catholic priest who supports this are also as guilty and that include many. You can't make a complete lie the excuse for any attack on our government. Which is the best they can do.
> This was done In Nazi Germany as they did now making some of the ugliest picture in human history.
> View attachment 582731View attachment 582732View attachment 582734
> View attachment 582735View attachment 582737




The biden shadow govt coup occurred on election night.  Jan 6 was comedy hour.


----------



## Correll

Curried Goats said:


> I think you got that backwards, Cuck. It's white Supremacy who's time in the sun is done. Today we melt your heroes down and turn them into black art and Cucks like you lay down and take it.




Funny, a second ago you were talking about how you expect more and more violence from us. 

Were you just talking shit then, or are you just talking shit now?


----------



## Winco

BluesLegend said:


> Work on your reading comprehension, or humor one is failing you.


It's your blunder.
Accept the FACT that you typed exactly this >>>>>>



BluesLegend said:


> LMAO right Biden got 81 million votes from his basement.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

jbander said:


> Contribute or you are gone, you are a total waste and contribute nothing.You decide , say go ahead.


Oh, God, here we go again.  Prepare to be banished to the cornfield if you disagree with this little nazi folks.


----------



## jbander

andaronjim said:


> We are going to take it, want to bet, you fucking worthless piece of excrement?  Bring it on, i cant wait for CW2.


Contribute or you are gone. simple enough you may even be able to understand this.say go ahead.


----------



## Correll

Winco said:


> It's your blunder.
> Accept the FACT that you typed exactly this >>>>>>




Jesus fjucking Christ, you are a moron.


----------



## jbander

LordBrownTrout said:


> The biden shadow govt coup occurred on election night.  Jan 6 was comedy hour.


OK Q anon!


----------



## Curried Goats

andaronjim said:


> We are going to take it, want to bet, you fucking worthless piece of excrement?  Bring it on, i cant wait for CW2.


 

There will be no Civil War 2. Most of you are cockless clowns and you're going to bend over and take it. Some of you are going to try violence and get put down like dogs and then the rest will bend over too. Exactly like what happened at the Capitol. Full of piss and vinegar at the start and then one clown gets shot and you all tuck tail and flee.


----------



## daveman

Curried Goats said:


> You morons don't understand strategy. If racist whites want to make themselves the enemy of law enforcement that's two birds with one stone you dipshit.


Pffft.  Revolutionaries didn't used to be such pansies.


----------



## daveman

jbander said:


> And the court interprets it as in  "On the other hand, a citizen may take actions which do aid and comfort the enemy—making a speech critical of the government or opposing its measures, profiteering, striking in defense plants or essential work, and the hundred other things which impair our cohesion and diminish our strength—but if there is no adherence to the enemy in this, if there is no intent to betray, there is no treason.” In other words, the Constitution requires both concrete action and an intent to betray the nation before a citizen can be convicted of treason; expressing traitorous thoughts or intentions alone does not suffice."    Adherant definition--
> attachment or commitment to a person, cause, or belief.  Try again ace.


How come nobody's been charged with insurrection?

January 6 2021:  The First Insurrectionless Insurrection


----------



## daveman

jbander said:


> Contribute or you are gone. simple enough you may even be able to understand this.say go ahead.


You keep claiming authority you do not have.

You're a funny little man.


----------



## daveman

Curried Goats said:


> There will be no Civil War 2. Most of you are cockless clowns and you're going to bend over and take it. Some of you are going to try violence and get put down like dogs and then the rest will bend over too. Exactly like what happened at the Capitol. Full of piss and vinegar at the start and then one clown gets shot and you all tuck tail and flee.


YOU GUYS STOP OR I'LL TELL MOM

"Revolutionary" my ass.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

daveman said:


> How come nobody's been charged with insurrection?
> 
> January 6 2021:  The First Insurrectionless Insurrection


All they got is


----------



## Viktor

jbander said:


> And the court interprets it as in  "On the other hand, a citizen may take actions which do aid and comfort the enemy—making a speech critical of the government or opposing its measures, profiteering, striking in defense plants or essential work, and the hundred other things which impair our cohesion and diminish our strength—but if there is no adherence to the enemy in this, if there is no intent to betray, there is no treason.” In other words, the Constitution requires both concrete action and an intent to betray the nation before a citizen can be convicted of treason; expressing traitorous thoughts or intentions alone does not suffice."    Adherant definition--
> attachment or commitment to a person, cause, or belief.  Try again ace.


I don't see a source. Are you a plaigiarist?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

daveman said:


> You keep claiming authority you do not have.
> 
> You're a funny little man.


He's a cartoon.  I stopped wasting time with cartoons when I was about 12 years old.


----------



## sartre play

Mac1958 said:


> All domestic terrorists think of themselves as patriots.
> 
> Somehow along the way, they got twisted into the wrong direction by the wrong voices.


 Agree, And it really doesn't mater what group they belong to.


----------



## Mac1958

sartre play said:


> Agree, And it really doesn't mater what group they belong to.


I have more respect for the power of ideology all the time.  Incredibly powerful and dangerous.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

jbander said:


> OK Q anon!



Q?  Whats that?  Is this you dreaming about orange man again?


----------



## Viktor

jbander said:


> And the court interprets it as in  "On the other hand, a citizen may take actions which do aid and comfort the enemy—making a speech critical of the government or opposing its measures, profiteering, striking in defense plants or essential work, and the hundred other things which impair our cohesion and diminish our strength—but if there is no adherence to the enemy in this, if there is no intent to betray, there is no treason.” In other words, the Constitution requires both concrete action and an intent to betray the nation before a citizen can be convicted of treason; expressing traitorous thoughts or intentions alone does not suffice."    Adherant definition--
> attachment or commitment to a person, cause, or belief.  Try again ace.


LOL! You just supported my claim. YOU ARE STUPID.
When you are in criminal court, you use the Constitution as your source of law, not some damn dictionary.  IGNORE


----------



## Correll

Curried Goats said:


> There will be no Civil War 2. Most of you are cockless clowns and you're going to bend over and take it. Some of you are going to try violence and get put down like dogs and then the rest will bend over too. Exactly like what happened at the Capitol. Full of piss and vinegar at the start and then one clown gets shot and you all tuck tail and flee.




One tiny riot and you know how the rest of the history of this time will go? Cool.


----------



## sparky

What kind of person does it take to take their treason, sedition and subversive activity and say they are patriots.​
freedom fighters

~S~


----------



## Nostra

jbander said:


> Since the right ,by a majority, support Trump and Jan 6 and the acts of treason, sedition and subversive activity . We have traitors being the majority of the republican party. All three being supported by anyone is in itself guilty of the same treasonous act by law.  Every evangelical minister and catholic priest who supports this are also as guilty and that include many. You can't make a complete lie the excuse for any attack on our government. Which is the best they can do.
> This was done In Nazi Germany as they did now making some of the ugliest picture in human history.
> View attachment 582731View attachment 582732View attachment 582734
> View attachment 582735View attachment 582737


Pissy Pants INSURRECTION thread #569

Charges for INSURRECTION: Zero


----------



## sartre play

sparky said:


> What kind of person does it take to take their treason, sedition and subversive activity and say they are patriots.​
> freedom fighters
> 
> ~S~


Name me some freedom fighters in the last 50 years?


----------



## Astrostar

Capitol rioters' tears, remorse don't spare them from jail
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — Florida business owner Robert Palmer cheered on the violence at the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6  before he joined the fray. Screaming obscenities, he hurled a wooden plank and a fire extinguisher at police officers trying to ward off the mob.




					apnews.com
				




As much as they try, with little success.  

I can't wait to see these crybabies try to match up with real men in jail.  Tears will get them some real treatment!


----------



## Anomalism

Astrostar said:


> Capitol rioters' tears, remorse don't spare them from jail
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — Florida business owner Robert Palmer cheered on the violence at the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6  before he joined the fray. Screaming obscenities, he hurled a wooden plank and a fire extinguisher at police officers trying to ward off the mob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as they try, with little success.
> 
> I can't wait to see these crybabies try to match up with real men in jail.  Tears will get them some real treatment!


You make it pretty obvious that it's about revenge for you.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Curried Goats said:


> You morons don't understand strategy. If racist whites want to make themselves the enemy of law enforcement that's two birds with one stone you dipshit.


 
Two birds with one stone?
Please explain further.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Astrostar said:


> Capitol rioters' tears, remorse don't spare them from jail
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — Florida business owner Robert Palmer cheered on the violence at the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6  before he joined the fray. Screaming obscenities, he hurled a wooden plank and a fire extinguisher at police officers trying to ward off the mob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as they try, with little success.
> 
> I can't wait to see these crybabies try to match up with real men in jail.  Tears will get them some real treatment!


The J6 political prisoners will never be put in prison with other prisoners.  The nation destroying Marxist democrats can't take the chance that word might get out, of what is really being done.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

jbander said:


> Contribute or you are gone. simple enough you may even be able to understand this.say go ahead.


Dude, i pay my fucking taxes so shits like you end up living on free stuff.  Contribute, i cant wait till you are worm food.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Curried Goats said:


> There will be no Civil War 2. Most of you are cockless clowns and you're going to bend over and take it. Some of you are going to try violence and get put down like dogs and then the rest will bend over too. Exactly like what happened at the Capitol. Full of piss and vinegar at the start and then one clown gets shot and you all tuck tail and flee.


Are you going to put me down like a dog?  I live near St Augustine Florida. anytime you want to try to put me down, name the time and date.  I await thee.


----------



## Correll

andaronjim said:


> Are you going to put me down like a dog?  I live near St Augustine Florida. anytime you want to try to put me down, name the time and date.  I await thee.




No, he just talks tough. He will call on his white lib allies, who he despises, to order teh cops to do it, when the time comes.


That is why he sometimes suppresses his racist hate. To pander to thet white fags that he depends on.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Curried Goats said:


> You morons don't understand strategy. If racist whites want to make themselves the enemy of law enforcement that's two birds with one stone you dipshit.


Oh, as for making themselves the enemy of law enforcement, it is usually blacks do blackish things around law enforcement that either gets themselves killed or other blacks killed.  For an example just look at the inner cities where blacks are shooting blacks in the 1000s.  It aint racist whites killing blacks...









						New FBI Crime Data Shows Record Surge in Black-on-Black Homicide, and Increase in Anti-White Hate Crimes - DailyVeracity
					

According to newly published FBI crime data for 2021, murder rose by almost 30% in 2020 and is…



					www.dailyveracity.com


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Correll said:


> No, he just talks tough. He will call on his white lib allies, who he despises, to order teh cops to do it, when the time comes.
> 
> 
> That is why he sometimes suppresses his racist hate. To pander to thet white fags that he depends on.


Down here in Florida, the police hate progressives, because of how stupid they are.


----------



## BluesLegend

Winco said:


> It's your blunder.
> Accept the FACT that you typed exactly this >>>>>>


You are pushing an 8.5 on the stupid post scale.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

BluesLegend said:


> You are pushing an 8.5 on the stupid post scale.


Nah, i think he went full blown stupid.


----------



## Winco

BluesLegend said:


> You are pushing an 8.5 on the stupid post scale.





andaronjim said:


> Nah, i think he went full blown stupid.


I'm not the one that said Biden got 81 million votes from his basement.

If you meant........>>>>>>>> Biden got 81 million votes while campaigning from his basement, that would have a different meaning.


----------



## JWBooth

If a bunch of unarmed boomers taking selfies could kill democracy (lmao waaaat) then it never existed That you are clutching those pearls in such a death grip is frighteningly telling


----------



## Stormlover

January 6th is the perfect tool to silence anyone from pointing out 2 years straight of blm and antifa violence. Violence that was a million times worst then what was seen on the 6th of January! 

Did you know that in early June 2020 the BLM/Antifa burnt down a church in dc and surrounded the white house??? Yet all we here about is about january 6 to excuse that violence.


----------



## daveman

Viktor said:


> I don't see a source. Are you a plaigiarist?


Does copying & pasting George Soros push alerts count as plagiarism?


----------



## jbander

Viktor said:


> LOL! You just supported my claim. YOU ARE STUPID.
> When you are in criminal court, you use the Constitution as your source of law, not some damn dictionary.  IGNORE


Nope not true , you go to the courts to see how it is interpreted under different situations. That's what I gave you , so you lose.


----------



## jbander

Stormlover said:


> January 6th is the perfect tool to silence anyone from pointing out 2 years straight of blm and antifa violence. Violence that was a million times worst then what was seen on the 6th of January!
> 
> Did you know that in early June 2020 the BLM/Antifa burnt down a church in dc and surrounded the white house??? Yet all we here about is about january 6 to excuse that violence.


 Protesting cop killing blacks or trying to bring down our government and democracy to force in a piece of shit for their forever dictator. You can't make this shit up.Try this conversation ass hole. The BLM protest totally legal , totally honorable, dealing with a truth, protesting against evil by the police forces across this country are heroes and should be treated with respect , the people who started the fires and destruction ,during those protest which was totally illegal should have been shot.
Jan6th Their protest being totally legal was totally dishonorable, dealing with a complete lie, protesting against something that didn't even exist, was done by brain dead stupid people, that should be shown no respect , stupid yes but still legal .The people who forced their way into the capital, which was totally illegal should to the man all been shot , for being traitors trying to bring down our democracy to force in a piece of shit for a dictator, WHAT A HOOT!!!


----------



## jbander

Stormlover said:


> January 6th is the perfect tool to silence anyone from pointing out 2 years straight of blm and antifa violence. Violence that was a million times worst then what was seen on the 6th of January!
> 
> Did you know that in early June 2020 the BLM/Antifa burnt down a church in dc and surrounded the white house??? Yet all we here about is about january 6 to excuse that violence.


Surrounded the white house is not like forcing their way into the capital while trying to kill as many cops as possible with weapons of all sorts. To bring down our government and democracy to force in a piece of shit for a dictator. Big big difference.


----------



## jbander

JWBooth said:


> If a bunch of unarmed boomers taking selfies could kill democracy (lmao waaaat) then it never existed That you are clutching those pearls in such a death grip is frighteningly telling


Ok Q anon


----------



## daveman

jbander said:


> Protesting cop killing blacks or trying to bring down our government and democracy to force in a piece of shit for their forever dictator. You can't make this shit up.Try this conversation ass hole. The BLM protest totally legal , totally honorable, dealing with a truth, protesting against evil by the police forces across this country are heroes and should be treated with respect , the people who started the fires and destruction ,during those protest which was totally illegal should have been shot.
> Jan6th Their protest being totally legal was totally dishonorable, dealing with a complete lie, protesting against something that didn't even exist, was done by brain dead stupid people, that should be shown no respect , stupid yes but still legal .The people who forced their way into the capital, which was totally illegal should to the man all been shot , for being traitors trying to bring down our democracy to force in a piece of shit for a dictator, WHAT A HOOT!!!


You should get a CAT scan.  There is something wrong inside your head.


----------



## Oddball

jbander said:


> Protesting cop killing blacks or trying to bring down our government and democracy to force in a piece of shit for their forever dictator. You can't make this shit up.Try this conversation ass hole. The BLM protest totally legal , totally honorable, dealing with a truth, protesting against evil by the police forces across this country are heroes and should be treated with respect , the people who started the fires and destruction ,during those protest which was totally illegal should have been shot.
> Jan6th Their protest being totally legal was totally dishonorable, dealing with a complete lie, protesting against something that didn't even exist, was done by brain dead stupid people, that should be shown no respect , stupid yes but still legal .The people who forced their way into the capital, which was totally illegal should to the man all been shot , for being traitors trying to bring down our democracy to force in a piece of shit for a dictator, WHAT A HOOT!!!


----------



## daveman

jbander said:


> Surrounded the white house is not like forcing their way into the capital while trying to kill as many cops as possible with weapons of all sorts. To bring down our government and democracy to force in a piece of shit for a dictator. Big big difference.


With weapons of all sorts except for, you know, actual weapons.


----------



## jbander

Stormlover said:


> January 6th is the perfect tool to silence anyone from pointing out 2 years straight of blm and antifa violence. Violence that was a million times worst then what was seen on the 6th of January!
> 
> Did you know that in early June 2020 the BLM/Antifa burnt down a church in dc and surrounded the white house??? Yet all we here about is about january 6 to excuse that violence.


You don't have to be a wacko to protest against cops killing black people, but you do have to be a total idiot to force your way into the capital by trying to kill the cops protecting it to force in the biggest piece of shit in this country as a dictator.
  What would you rather be a protester or a traitor.


----------



## daveman

jbander said:


> You don't have to be a wacko to protest against cops killing black people, but you do have to be a total idiot to force your way into the capital by trying to kill the cops protecting it to force in the biggest piece of shit in this country as a dictator.
> What would you rather be a protester or a traitor.


No, like, seriously.  See a neurologist.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

jbander said:


> You don't have to be a wacko to protest against cops killing black people, but you do have to be a total idiot to force your way into the capital by trying to kill the cops protecting it to force in the biggest piece of shit in this country as a dictator.
> What would you rather be a protester or a traitor.


How do you feel about cops killing unarmed women?  Are you okay with that?


----------



## Stormlover

jbander said:


> Protesting cop killing blacks or trying to bring down our government and democracy to force in a piece of shit for their forever dictator. You can't make this shit up.Try this conversation ass hole. The BLM protest totally legal , totally honorable, dealing with a truth, protesting against evil by the police forces across this country are heroes and should be treated with respect , the people who started the fires and destruction ,during those protest which was totally illegal should have been shot.
> Jan6th Their protest being totally legal was totally dishonorable, dealing with a complete lie, protesting against something that didn't even exist, was done by brain dead stupid people, that should be shown no respect , stupid yes but still legal .The people who forced their way into the capital, which was totally illegal should to the man all been shot , for being traitors trying to bring down our democracy to force in a piece of shit for a dictator, WHAT A HOOT!!!



Cops kill blacks because blacks commit crime at unimaginable levels. If cops didn't attempt to restore order in these cesspools even more blacks would be slaughtered by their screwed up brothers. Idiot.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

andaronjim said:


> How do you feel about cops killing unarmed women?  Are you okay with that?


----------



## the other mike

Curried Goats said:


> There will be no Civil War 2. Most of you are cockless clowns and you're going to bend over and take it. Some of you are going to try violence and get put down like dogs and then the rest will bend over too. Exactly like what happened at the Capitol. Full of piss and vinegar at the start and then one clown gets shot and you all tuck tail and flee.


Online tough guy.


----------



## Doc7505

Would the riot on January 6 have remained peaceful without the organized instigators? Who organized the insigators?
That wasn’t a riot. It was a protest.
Second, it was peaceful. It was far calmer than the ‘mostly peaceful’ protests of 2020 by BLM/Antifa
Don’t let Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrats, their propaganda arm the Quisling Medias write the narrative.
Despite several videos showing Ray Epps organizing an assault on the police barricades the FBI has not arrested or interrogated Epps, nor has anyone on the Select Committee been willing to investigate, or subpoena Ray Epps. The big question is WHY?









						Who Is Ray Epps? Day’s Loudest Riot Recruiter, Apparent Leader Of First Breach Of Capitol, Dubbed “The Mysterious Man,” Remains Unindicted | Headline of the Day
					






					headlineoftheday.com


----------



## Doc7505

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


>



Of course it is especially if it's Black cops doing the killing. It's called equity.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

jbander said:


> . The BLM protest totally legal , totally honorable, dealing with a truth, protesting against evil by the police forces across this country are heroes and should be treated with respect , the people who started the fires and destruction ,during those protest which was totally illegal should have been shot.



Yeah, the 95% looters made the other 5% look bad.


----------



## daveman

andaronjim said:


> How do you feel about cops killing unarmed women?  Are you okay with that?


Fascists love cops killing unarmed people.


----------



## jbander

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Yeah, the 95% looters made the other 5% look bad.


So tell me how that compares with your attempted cop killer heroes?


----------



## jbander

andaronjim said:


> How do you feel about cops killing unarmed women?  Are you okay with that?


They should have shot all of those scum.Every piece of shit that forced their way into the capital trying to kill as many cops as they could along they way ,with their attempt to bring down our demacracy , should of been shot and if found still alive should have been double tapped


----------



## jbander

Stormlover said:


> Cops kill blacks because blacks commit crime at unimaginable levels. If cops didn't attempt to restore order in these cesspools even more blacks would be slaughtered by their screwed up brothers. Idiot.


So you people trying to kill cops is looked at how?


----------



## jbander

Doc7505 said:


> Would the riot on January 6 have remained peaceful without the organized instigators? Who organized the insigators?
> That wasn’t a riot. It was a protest.
> Second, it was peaceful. It was far calmer than the ‘mostly peaceful’ protests of 2020 by BLM/Antifa
> Don’t let Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrats, their propaganda arm the Quisling Medias write the narrative.
> Despite several videos showing Ray Epps organizing an assault on the police barricades the FBI has not arrested or interrogated Epps, nor has anyone on the Select Committee been willing to investigate, or subpoena Ray Epps. The big question is WHY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who Is Ray Epps? Day’s Loudest Riot Recruiter, Apparent Leader Of First Breach Of Capitol, Dubbed “The Mysterious Man,” Remains Unindicted | Headline of the Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> headlineoftheday.com


Let me see, protesting cops killing blacks compared with scum trying to bring down our democracy by killing cops  to force in the biggest piece of shit in this country as a dictator. Let me see , I have to think about that one.


----------



## Doc7505

jbander said:


> Let me see, protesting cops killing blacks compared with scum trying to bring down our democracy by killing cops  to force in the biggest piece of shit in this country as a dictator. Let me see , I have to think about that one.



~~~~~~
Torching of Federal Buildings with people inside, and Churches, using frozen bottles of water to throw at police, using explosives to injure police, killings of civilians, looting of businesses, all in the name of progress. 
Hmm..., Was that "Fiery But Mostly Peaceful Proresting" in more than 150 cities, or more like an "Insurrection" to those that survived it?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Doc7505 said:


> The Weaponization Of January 6​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weaponization of January 6
> 
> 
> After the disputed 2020 election with questionable results in numerous states, millions of President Trump's supporters were enraged.  There were election challenges and protests across the country.   The major protest on January...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 Jul 2021 ~~ By Jeff Crouere
> Clearly, the January 6 narrative is serving a useful purpose for Democrats, and they are not likely to abandon it any time soon.
> 
> SNIP
> 
> Research from the staff of U.S. Senator Ron Johnson (R-WI) shows that approximately 40% of those who entered the U.S. Capitol were allowed into the building by the police. Among the rest, those who committed vandalism or assault should be prosecuted. The others may have entered the building illegally, but their actions do not rise to the level of terrorism.
> It has not stopped some far-left activists masquerading as analysts from claiming that the events of January 6 were worse than 9/11, the day that the country was attacked by Islamic terrorists, which resulted in the deaths of 2,977 innocent people. According to Steve Schmidt, co-founder of the disgraced Lincoln Project, “The 1/6 attack for the future of the country is a profoundly more dangerous event than the 9/11 attacks, and in the end, the 1/6 attacks are likely to kill a lot more Americans than were killed in the 9/11 attacks.”
> 
> 
> Comment:
> We are supposed to believe the lying Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat cabal who pushed the Russian hoax.
> Actually, January 6th was a block party compared to what BLM and Antifa have done in American Blue Plantation cities.
> The PM/DSA Commie Left is using the Jan. 6 incident in much the same way the Nazis used the Reichstag fire in 1933. They are using it as an excuse to unleash the power of the federal government to persecute the political opposition while cracking down on civil liberties and confiscate the arms that stop them from a complete takeover of America.
> The PM/DSA Commie propaganda machine has grossly exaggerated the Jan 6th mostly peaceful protests:
> 1) To discredit Trump and his supporters as traitors​2) To persecute Trump at a staged a Soviet show trial, once more​3) To advance the anti-white nationalist domestic enemy narrative​4) To criminalize the election was stolen accusation.​What has been completely omitted and left out of most news stories. ANTIFA was bussed in with police escort and they had online communication directing members to wear Trump garb. The violence outside the Capital Building looked staged. Police escorting protesters through the Capitol.
> Police issued PR 24 batons being used by Antifa to break windows to enter the Capital building. It's undeniable that it was a false flag operation.
> The real crime of Jan 6th is 400 people held in solitary confinement in DC jails without bail. They are being tortured to force them to say Trump made them do it to get released.
> Free the Jan 6th 400!
> ​


J6 Reichstag Fire where Ray Epps shouted "Hang Mike Pence!"


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

jbander said:


> So tell me how that compares with your attempted cop killer heroes?



All your ANTIFA twat buddies should be executed.


----------



## schmidlap

Doc7505 said:


> The Weaponization Of January 6​


The Trump cult's pathetic attempt to savage police for defending themselves from an invasion of Trump goons by contriving a fake martyr has hit a snag:

*








						Ashli Babbitt a martyr? Her past tells a more complex story
					

The first time Celeste Norris laid eyes on Ashli Babbitt, the future insurrectionist had just rammed her vehicle three times with an SUV and was pounding on the window, challenging her to a fight.  When she learned of the relationship, Norris called Babbitt’s husband and told him she was...




					news.yahoo.com
				



*
One Trump bum kisser who was there indicated that the police would have been justified in plugging more of the invading goons:





_*"What are you doing? Take back the Senate! You've got guns. Use them!"*_
*We give you guns for a reason - Use them!"
Lindsey Graham told police to 'use' their guns against Jan ...

"Those who made this attack on our government need to be identified*
* and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.*
*Their actions are repugnant to democracy."
Lindsey Graham (R) calls for prosecution of rioters*
​


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

schmidlap said:


> The Trump cult's pathetic attempt to savage police for defending themselves from an invasion of Trump goons by contriving a fake martyr has hit a snag:
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashli Babbitt a martyr? Her past tells a more complex story
> 
> 
> The first time Celeste Norris laid eyes on Ashli Babbitt, the future insurrectionist had just rammed her vehicle three times with an SUV and was pounding on the window, challenging her to a fight.  When she learned of the relationship, Norris called Babbitt’s husband and told him she was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> One Trump bum kisser who was there indicated that the police would have been justified in plugging more of the invading goons:
> 
> View attachment 583066
> _*"What are you doing? Take back the Senate! You've got guns. Use them!"*_
> *We give you guns for a reason - Use them!"
> Lindsey Graham told police to 'use' their guns against Jan ...
> 
> "Those who made this attack on our government need to be identified*
> * and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.*
> *Their actions are repugnant to democracy."
> Lindsey Graham (R) calls for prosecution of rioters*
> ​


So shooting an unarmed woman is justified.  Got it.


----------



## jbander

Doc7505 said:


> ~~~~~~
> Torching of Federal Buildings with people inside, and Churches, using frozen bottles of water to throw at police, using explosives to injure police, killings of civilians, looting of businesses, all in the name of progress.
> Hmm..., Was that "Fiery But Mostly Peaceful Proresting" in more than 150 cities, or more like an "Insurrection" to those that survived it?


You can't twist protesting against cops killing blacks into the attempt to overthrow your government. What is this insanity that you think you can justify the traitors of jan 6th  with a protest against cops killing black . First they have nothing to do with each other . The only thing holding your insanity together is lies . It's comical.


----------



## Oddball

schmidlap said:


> The Trump cult's pathetic attempt to savage police for defending themselves from an invasion of Trump goons by contriving a fake martyr has hit a snag:
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashli Babbitt a martyr? Her past tells a more complex story
> 
> 
> The first time Celeste Norris laid eyes on Ashli Babbitt, the future insurrectionist had just rammed her vehicle three times with an SUV and was pounding on the window, challenging her to a fight.  When she learned of the relationship, Norris called Babbitt’s husband and told him she was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> One Trump bum kisser who was there indicated that the police would have been justified in plugging more of the invading goons:
> 
> View attachment 583066
> _*"What are you doing? Take back the Senate! You've got guns. Use them!"*_
> *We give you guns for a reason - Use them!"
> Lindsey Graham told police to 'use' their guns against Jan ...
> 
> "Those who made this attack on our government need to be identified*
> * and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.*
> *Their actions are repugnant to democracy."
> Lindsey Graham (R) calls for prosecution of rioters*
> ​


----------



## jbander

Toddsterpatriot said:


> All your ANTIFA twat buddies should be executed.


and you are gone. You are a total waste , can't argue the points so name calling is your answer for everything. Idiot.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

jbander said:


> and you are gone. You are a total waste , can't argue the points so name calling is your answer for everything. Idiot.



Don't cry.......


----------



## schmidlap

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> So shooting an unarmed woman is justified.


You can assert that if you need to dismiss context to suit you ideological agenda, of course.

When Lindsey Graham was yelling at the police to use their guns against the invading Trump goons, he was taking into account the reality of Trump goons smashing windows and invading the Capitol as outnumbered police - 140 of whom were injured - desperately tried to defend democracy - _and_ Lindsey Graham - against them.

The revelations regarding the lowlife who was unfortunate enough to catch a bullet wreaks havoc with the saintly status Trump toadies have desperately tried to contrive as they try to blame the police for the goons' aggression.


----------



## Oddball

schmidlap said:


> You can assert that if you need to dismiss context to suit you ideological agenda, of course.
> 
> When Lindsey Graham was yelling at the police to use their guns against the invading Trump goons, he was taking into account the reality of Trump goons smashing windows and invading the Capitol as outnumbered police - 140 of whom were injured - desperately tried to defend democracy - _and_ Lindsey Graham - against them.
> 
> The revelations regarding the lowlife who was unfortunate enough to catch a bullet wreaks havoc with the saintly status Trump toadies have desperately tried to contrive as they try to blame the police for the goons' aggression.


Fuck lady Lindsey and fuck you, fascist pig.


----------



## Faun

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> So shooting an unarmed woman is justified.  Got it.


It certainly is when she is breaking the law and threatening the safety of others.


----------



## daveman

Faun said:


> It certainly is when she is breaking the law and threatening the safety of others.


She was unarmed.  

But, hey, she was a Thoughtcriminal, so she deserved to be executed, right?


----------



## Faun

daveman said:


> She was unarmed.
> 
> But, hey, she was a Thoughtcriminal, so she deserved to be executed, right?


She was part of a violent mob which threatening the safety of members of Congress and the vice president. Cops would have shot anyone breaching that final barricade between that mob and lawmakers or staff who were still holed up in the House chamber.


----------



## daveman

Faun said:


> She was part of a violent mob which threatening the safety of members of Congress and the vice president. Cops would have shot anyone breaching that final barricade between that mob and lawmakers or staff who were still holed up in the House chamber.


And yet there were people closer than her to the barricade.

But you don't care.  A Thoughtcriminal got what she deserved.


----------



## Faun

daveman said:


> And yet there were people closer than her to the barricade.
> 
> But you don't care.  A Thoughtcriminal got what she deserved.


There was no one closer to breaching that barricade than Benedict Babbitt. Others were still pounding on the doors and windows.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

jbander said:


> and you are gone. You are a total waste , can't argue the points so name calling is your answer for everything. Idiot.


IRONY ^^^^^ or at least a lame attempt at irony.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Faun said:


> It certainly is when she is breaking the law and threatening the safety of others.


Good.  Now we know who you are.  Thanks.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Faun said:


> She was part of a violent mob which threatening the safety of members of Congress and the vice president. Cops would have shot anyone breaching that final barricade between that mob and lawmakers or staff who were still holed up in the House chamber.


God, you statists have a foul odor about you.


----------



## Faun

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> God, you statists have a foul odor about you.


Oh? Who's with you that you smell? It's not me.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Faun said:


> Oh? Who's with you that you smell? It's not me.


 Nice try.


----------



## Doc7505

Feds Finally Admit to Running Secretive DOJ ​“Commandos” At Jan. 6 Trump Protests​








						BREAKING: Feds Finally Admit to Running Secretive DOJ "Commandos" at Jan. 6 Trump Protests
					

The Department of Justice admitted this week to running secretive DOJ “commandos” at the January 6 protests in Washington DC. Four Trump supporters died that day including two women who were killed by Capitol Hill Police. A third woman was nearly killed but was rescued by Green Beret Jeremy...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				



3 Jan 2022 ~~ By Jim Hoft
*The Department of Justice admitted this week to running secretive DOJ “commandos” at the January 6 protests in Washington DC.
Four Trump supporters died that day including two women who were killed by Capitol Hill Police.*
A third woman was nearly killed but was rescued by Green Beret Jeremy Brown.








						The Gateway Pundit
					

Where Hope Finally Made a Comeback




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				



*The DOJ Commandos were given “shoot to kill” orders.*
Now they’re admitting the government did in fact have commandos at the capitol on Jan. 6.
*After nearly a year this information is finally coming out.
And they accused this website and others of being conspiracy nuts for reporting on the feds in the crowd that day.
We will likely never know how many feds were working that day to sabotage the peaceful protests.*
Newsweek reported:
_On Sunday, January 3, the heads of a half-dozen elite government special operations teams met in Quantico, Virginia, to go over potential threats, contingencies, and plans for the upcoming Joint Session of Congress. The meeting, and the subsequent deployment of these shadowy commandos on January 6, has never before been revealed._​_Right after the New Year, Jeffrey A. Rosen, the acting Attorney General on January 6, approved implementation of long-standing contingency plans dealing with the most extreme possibilities: an attack on President Donald Trump or Vice President Mike Pence, a terrorist attack involving a weapon of mass destruction, and a declaration of measures to implement continuity of government, requiring protection and movement of presidential successors._​_Rosen made a unilateral decision to take the preparatory steps to deploy Justice Department and so-called “national” forces. There was no formal request from the U.S. Capitol Police, the Secret Service, or the Metropolitan Police Department—in fact, no external request from any agency. The leadership in Justice and the FBI anticipated the worst and decided to act independently, the special operations forces lurking behind the scenes._​_~Snip~_​_The contingency units meeting on January 3 included the FBI’s Hostage Rescue Team, the FBI’s national “Render Safe” team, an FBI SWAT team from the Baltimore Field Office, Special Response Teams from the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (ATF), and the U.S. Marshals Service Special Operations Group…_​_…FBI tactical teams arrived on Capitol Hill early in the day to assist in the collection of evidence at sites—including the Republican and Democrat party national headquarters—where explosive devices were found. FBI SWAT teams and snipers were deployed to secure nearby congressional office buildings. Other FBI agents provided selective security around the U.S. Capitol and protection to congressional members and staff. _​_The presence of these extraordinary forces under the control of the Attorney General—and mostly operating under contingency plans that Congress and the U.S. Capitol Police were not privy to—added an additional layer of highly armed responders. The role that the military played in this highly classified operation is still unknown, though FBI sources tell Newsweek that military operators seconded to the FBI, and those on alert as part of the National Mission Force, were present in the metropolitan area. The lingering question is: What was it that the Justice Department saw that provoked it to see January 6 as an extraordinary event, something that the other agencies evidently missed._​

Commentary:
Trump inherited a corrupt deep state - did the best he could with his own people. Trump's failure to choose effective and loyal American leaders of the DOJ and FBI were the results of Jan 6th. 
If you want to know who is running our country, look no further than the intelligence agencies. With blackmail and coercion of practically anyone in government they want to control, they have no rival.
All you have to do is look at who you are not allowed to criticize.
In sum, we need to have accountability. We need people at the top to step one more foot forward and do the right thing and help push us over the edge to taking our country back and preserve our freedoms for our kids and their kids. What Progressive Marist/DSA Democrat Leftists are doing is wrong and it can be fixed with the help of those who know it's wrong and can make a difference. Step up and make the right decisions while there is still time.

"We will take America without firing a shot...we will bury you"​"We can't expect the Americans people to jump from capitalism to communism, but we can assist their elected leaders in giving them small doses of socialism, until they awaken one day to find that they have communism."​"We do not have to invade they United States, we will destroy you from within" -- Nikita Khrushchev​


----------



## Faun

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Nice try.


"Nice try??"

You can't smell me since I'm not with you. If you think I am, you're just hallucinating again. My guess is you're alone and you're smelling yourself. Try taking a shower this year.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Faun said:


> "Nice try??"
> 
> You can't smell me since I'm not with you. If you think I am, you're just hallucinating again. My guess is you're alone and you're smelling yourself. Try taking a shower this year.


Oh, I'm wounded.  I'm dying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Nice try.

You statists still stink.


----------



## Leo123

jbander said:


> Let me see, protesting cops killing blacks compared with scum trying to bring down our democracy by killing cops  to force in the biggest piece of shit in this country as a dictator. Let me see , I have to think about that one.


Let me see, teaching black thugs to disobey a legal traffic stop because they are felons with warrants is OK with you?   You must be insane.


----------



## Faun

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Oh, I'm wounded.  I'm dying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nice try.
> 
> You statists still stink.


By "statists," you mean those who support the rule of law.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Faun said:


> By "statists," you mean those who support the rule of law.


No, I mean you government whores.


----------



## Faun

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> No, I mean you government whores.


LOL

What the hell is a "government whore?"


----------



## Leo123

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> What the hell is a "government whore?"


Look in the mirror.


----------



## Faun

Leo123 said:


> Look in the mirror.


Ok, so a male is a "government whore." Good to know. Btw, what sex are you?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> What the hell is a "government whore?"


Someone who worships at the feet of the state.

It's not a smell one can smell with the nose.  It's a stench of the soul which can be easily perceived by the heart of the pure and moral.

Somebody who has your avatar should understand this.

Demon.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Faun said:


> Ok, so a male is a "government whore." Good to know. Btw, what sex are you?


And a sexist too!


----------



## Faun

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Someone who worships at the feet of the state.
> 
> It's not a smell one can smell with the nose.  It's a stench of the soul which can be easily perceived by the heart of the pure and moral.
> 
> Somebody who has your avatar should understand this.
> 
> Demon.


Oh? In what ways do I _"worship at the feet of the state?"_


----------



## Faun

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> And a sexist too!


Oh? Males are sexist too??


----------



## Lastamender




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit




----------



## daveman

Faun said:


> There was no one closer to breaching that barricade than Benedict Babbitt. Others were still pounding on the doors and windows.


You're right; I just rewatched the video.  

However, even the Capitol Police stated the shooting was unjustified.

Babbitt shooting internal police docs reveal 'no good reason for shooting,' according to Judicial Watch​No one saw her with a weapon.  According to the left's incessant screeching the past six years, cops have no business shooting unarmed people.

Or does that only count when the cop is white and the dead person is black...?


----------



## jbander

Leo123 said:


> Let me see, teaching black thugs to disobey a legal traffic stop because they are felons with warrants is OK with you?   You must be insane.


AHHHH what??


----------



## Doc7505

daveman said:


> You're right; I just rewatched the video.
> 
> However, even the Capitol Police stated the shooting was unjustified.
> 
> Babbitt shooting internal police docs reveal 'no good reason for shooting,' according to Judicial Watch​No one saw her with a weapon.  According to the left's incessant screeching the past six years, cops have no business shooting unarmed people.
> 
> Or does that only count when the cop is white and the dead person is black...?



Remember, Michael Byrd has not been indicted or tried for the crime of shooting the unarmed Ashli Babbitt. There are no statutes of limitation for murder. There's a good possibility that after the Nov 2022 elections, Byrd may be indicted and tried for the crime.


----------



## jbander

Doc7505 said:


> Feds Finally Admit to Running Secretive DOJ ​“Commandos” At Jan. 6 Trump Protests​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING: Feds Finally Admit to Running Secretive DOJ "Commandos" at Jan. 6 Trump Protests
> 
> 
> The Department of Justice admitted this week to running secretive DOJ “commandos” at the January 6 protests in Washington DC. Four Trump supporters died that day including two women who were killed by Capitol Hill Police. A third woman was nearly killed but was rescued by Green Beret Jeremy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Jan 2022 ~~ By Jim Hoft
> *The Department of Justice admitted this week to running secretive DOJ “commandos” at the January 6 protests in Washington DC.
> Four Trump supporters died that day including two women who were killed by Capitol Hill Police.*
> A third woman was nearly killed but was rescued by Green Beret Jeremy Brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> Where Hope Finally Made a Comeback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The DOJ Commandos were given “shoot to kill” orders.*
> Now they’re admitting the government did in fact have commandos at the capitol on Jan. 6.
> *After nearly a year this information is finally coming out.
> And they accused this website and others of being conspiracy nuts for reporting on the feds in the crowd that day.
> We will likely never know how many feds were working that day to sabotage the peaceful protests.*
> Newsweek reported:
> _On Sunday, January 3, the heads of a half-dozen elite government special operations teams met in Quantico, Virginia, to go over potential threats, contingencies, and plans for the upcoming Joint Session of Congress. The meeting, and the subsequent deployment of these shadowy commandos on January 6, has never before been revealed._​_Right after the New Year, Jeffrey A. Rosen, the acting Attorney General on January 6, approved implementation of long-standing contingency plans dealing with the most extreme possibilities: an attack on President Donald Trump or Vice President Mike Pence, a terrorist attack involving a weapon of mass destruction, and a declaration of measures to implement continuity of government, requiring protection and movement of presidential successors._​_Rosen made a unilateral decision to take the preparatory steps to deploy Justice Department and so-called “national” forces. There was no formal request from the U.S. Capitol Police, the Secret Service, or the Metropolitan Police Department—in fact, no external request from any agency. The leadership in Justice and the FBI anticipated the worst and decided to act independently, the special operations forces lurking behind the scenes._​_~Snip~_​_The contingency units meeting on January 3 included the FBI’s Hostage Rescue Team, the FBI’s national “Render Safe” team, an FBI SWAT team from the Baltimore Field Office, Special Response Teams from the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (ATF), and the U.S. Marshals Service Special Operations Group…_​_…FBI tactical teams arrived on Capitol Hill early in the day to assist in the collection of evidence at sites—including the Republican and Democrat party national headquarters—where explosive devices were found. FBI SWAT teams and snipers were deployed to secure nearby congressional office buildings. Other FBI agents provided selective security around the U.S. Capitol and protection to congressional members and staff. _​_The presence of these extraordinary forces under the control of the Attorney General—and mostly operating under contingency plans that Congress and the U.S. Capitol Police were not privy to—added an additional layer of highly armed responders. The role that the military played in this highly classified operation is still unknown, though FBI sources tell Newsweek that military operators seconded to the FBI, and those on alert as part of the National Mission Force, were present in the metropolitan area. The lingering question is: What was it that the Justice Department saw that provoked it to see January 6 as an extraordinary event, something that the other agencies evidently missed._​
> 
> Commentary:
> Trump inherited a corrupt deep state - did the best he could with his own people. Trump's failure to choose effective and loyal American leaders of the DOJ and FBI were the results of Jan 6th.
> If you want to know who is running our country, look no further than the intelligence agencies. With blackmail and coercion of practically anyone in government they want to control, they have no rival.
> All you have to do is look at who you are not allowed to criticize.
> In sum, we need to have accountability. We need people at the top to step one more foot forward and do the right thing and help push us over the edge to taking our country back and preserve our freedoms for our kids and their kids. What Progressive Marist/DSA Democrat Leftists are doing is wrong and it can be fixed with the help of those who know it's wrong and can make a difference. Step up and make the right decisions while there is still time.
> 
> "We will take America without firing a shot...we will bury you"​"We can't expect the Americans people to jump from capitalism to communism, but we can assist their elected leaders in giving them small doses of socialism, until they awaken one day to find that they have communism."​"We do not have to invade they United States, we will destroy you from within" -- Nikita Khrushchev​


More Q anon insanity , haven't' even looked this up but I guaranty this is 100% bullshit. Because every single thing these hate Nazi's shit out here on this forum is always 100% bullshit. I have never seen then say one thing that is true.  American commandos at the Scum Bag Protest on jan 6 , YA you betcha big guy, What a hoot.  I never heard of a American commando group.  My guess is they had a few police watching what the pile of shit was saying at his protest. They probably did it for comedy but if I was in control I definitely would have sent someone over to record the insanity at the scum bag rally. Any time that many anti Americans are in one spot, you dam well should have a few insiders there.. You have to keep track of the scum in this country.


----------



## daveman

Doc7505 said:


> Remember, Michael Byrd has not been indicted or tried for the crime of shooting the unarmed Ashli Babbitt. There are no statutes of limitation for murder. There's a good possibility that after the Nov 2022 elections, Byrd may be indicted and tried for the crime.


Democrats will weep bitter, bitter tears.


----------



## daveman

jbander said:


> More Q anon insanity , haven't' even looked this up...


Then maybe shut the fuck up about it.


----------



## Faun

daveman said:


> You're right; I just rewatched the video.
> 
> However, even the Capitol Police stated the shooting was unjustified.
> 
> Babbitt shooting internal police docs reveal 'no good reason for shooting,' according to Judicial Watch​No one saw her with a weapon.  According to the left's incessant screeching the past six years, cops have no business shooting unarmed people.
> 
> Or does that only count when the cop is white and the dead person is black...?


Cops can, and do, shoot people who are a threat to others. Armed or not.


----------



## schmidlap

daveman said:


> You're right; I just rewatched the video.
> 
> However, even the Capitol Police stated the shooting was unjustified.
> 
> Babbitt shooting internal police docs reveal 'no good reason for shooting,' according to Judicial Watch​No one saw her with a weapon.  According to the left's incessant screeching the past six years, cops have no business shooting unarmed people.
> 
> Or does that only count when the cop is white and the dead person is black...?


Your defense of a goon attack upon outnumbered police valiantly struggling to protect democracy may not have been as indulgent to the lowlife criminal aggressors if you had actually been there:
Lindsey Graham told police to 'use' their guns against Jan. 6 rioters: ​

_ 'We give you guns for a reason!"_​Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham urged Capitol police to use their guns and regain control of the Capitol on Jan. 6, a new report details. ​​*"What are you doing? Take back the Senate! You've got guns. Use them!"* Graham told Capitol police... *"We give you guns for a reason,"* he said. *"Use them!"*​











						Lindsey Graham told police to 'use' their guns against Jan. 6 rioters: 'Take back the Senate!'
					

Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham urged Capitol police to shoot rioters on Jan. 6, a new report details.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Otis Mayfield

schmidlap said:


> Your defense of a goon attack upon outnumbered police valiantly struggling to protect democracy may not have been as indulgent to the lowlife criminal aggressors if you had actually been there:
> Lindsey Graham told police to 'use' their guns against Jan. 6 rioters: ​View attachment 583443​_ 'We give you guns for a reason!"_​Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham urged Capitol police to use their guns and regain control of the Capitol on Jan. 6, a new report details. ​​*"What are you doing? Take back the Senate! You've got guns. Use them!"* Graham told Capitol police... *"We give you guns for a reason,"* he said. *"Use them!"*​View attachment 583440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsey Graham told police to 'use' their guns against Jan. 6 rioters: 'Take back the Senate!'
> 
> 
> Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham urged Capitol police to shoot rioters on Jan. 6, a new report details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com










Damn, Lindsey got Ashli Babbit killed.

She was the only person to die for trump and trump didn't even pay for her funeral expenses.


----------



## Faun

Otis Mayfield said:


> Damn, Lindsey got Ashli Babbit killed.
> 
> She was the only person to die for trump and trump didn't even pay for her funeral expenses.


Trump doesn't like losers who get killed in action.


----------



## schmidlap

Otis Mayfield said:


> Damn, Lindsey got Ashli Babbit killed.
> 
> She was the only person to die for trump and trump didn't even pay for her funeral expenses.


Forgotten in the cult's being trained to contrive a martyr, is the death of one of the outnumbered policeman under attack - a Trump _supporter, _but one valiantly defending democracy against Trump goons. The Trump goons sprayed him with a chemical substance and he died eight hours later.

Where are their tributes to_ this _fallen American hero rather than to a criminally-aggressive Trump goon whose image they strain to falsify?

Called a martyr by some, Capitol rioter Ashli Babbitt’s past tells a more complex story​








						Called a martyr by some, Capitol rioter Ashli Babbitt’s past tells a more complex story
					

In the months before her death, Babbitt had become consumed by pro-Trump conspiracy theories and posted angry screeds on social media. She also had a history of making violent threats.




					www.counton2.com


----------



## daveman

Faun said:


> Cops can, and do, shoot people who are a threat to others. Armed or not.


I see you cannot rationally explain the dichotomy.  That's okay -- I didn't expect you to.


----------



## daveman

schmidlap said:


> Your defense of a goon attack upon outnumbered police valiantly struggling to protect democracy may not have been as indulgent to the lowlife criminal aggressors if you had actually been there:
> Lindsey Graham told police to 'use' their guns against Jan. 6 rioters: ​View attachment 583443​_ 'We give you guns for a reason!"_​Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham urged Capitol police to use their guns and regain control of the Capitol on Jan. 6, a new report details. ​​*"What are you doing? Take back the Senate! You've got guns. Use them!"* Graham told Capitol police... *"We give you guns for a reason,"* he said. *"Use them!"*​View attachment 583440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsey Graham told police to 'use' their guns against Jan. 6 rioters: 'Take back the Senate!'
> 
> 
> Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham urged Capitol police to shoot rioters on Jan. 6, a new report details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


You'd have like that, wouldn't you?  Leftists always believe the answer to dissent is blood.


----------



## Faun

daveman said:


> I see you cannot rationally explain the dichotomy.  That's okay -- I didn't expect you to.


LOL

By "dichotomy," you mean rejecting the president of Judicial Watch's assessment of the documents his group obtained.

And yes, it's been explained. Many, many times.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

schmidlap said:


> The Trump goons sprayed him with a chemical substance and he died eight hours later.



He died from the chemical spray?


----------



## schmidlap

daveman said:


> You'd have like that, wouldn't you?  Leftists always believe the answer to dissent is blood.


If that is the divisive, delusional dogma you need to cling to, so be it. Do you need to demonize all 81,268,924 Americans, 51.3% of the electorate, who preferred the Cry Baby Loser's opponent in the 2020 election?

Among those _bête noire _"leftists" that fester in your noggin:

*Mitch McConnell (R) blames Trump for deadly Capitol riot*
_"The mob was fed lies. They were provoked by the president and other powerful people."_

*Kevin McCarthy (R) blames Trump for riot*
_The president bears responsibility for Wednesday’s attack on Congress by mob rioters.”_

*Lindsey Graham (R) calls for prosecution of rioters*
_"Those who made this attack on our government need to be identified and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.
Their actions are repugnant to democracy."_

*Former Attorney General William Barr (R) said the violence at the Capitol building is “outrageous and despicable.**"*​
Please bear in mind that politics isn't the weird worship of one dude.


----------



## schmidlap

Toddsterpatriot said:


> He died from the chemical spray?


Offer Sicknick died as a result of a series of strokes following the sustained attack by Trump goons, their chemically spraying outnumbered police valiantly defending democracy one of their criminal acts against the police. 

 The medical examiner, Francisco Diaz, indicated that  _"all that transpired" _on January 6_ "played a role in his condition."_


----------



## Meister

schmidlap said:


> The medical examiner, Francisco Diaz, indicated that  _"all that transpired" _on January 6_ "played a role in his condition."_


Not with any certainty, wow, that is a stretch.


----------



## jbander

Meister said:


> Not with any certainty, wow, that is a stretch.


What a clown , that would be a stretch from the one person who knows the most on this subject, The medical Examiner. but your such a clown that you say you know better.


----------



## Meister

jbander said:


> What a clown , that would be a stretch from the one person who knows the most on this subject, The medical Examiner. but your such a clown that you say you know better.


Him getting up in the morning had as much to do with his death as him being on the Hill.  If the stress is what did him in
then he had a an underlying condition.  Funny the examiner didn't mention that.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

jbander said:


> What a clown , that would be a stretch from the one person who knows the most on this subject, The medical Examiner. but your such a clown that you say you know better.


Your 5th grade English teacher just called to say she is very disappointed in you. 

 You have no business calling anybody a clown, much less Meister.


----------



## Leo123

Otis Mayfield said:


> Damn, Lindsey got Ashli Babbit killed.
> 
> She was the only person to die for trump and trump didn't even pay for her funeral expenses.


She didn’t die for Trump, she was murdered.


----------



## Faun

Leo123 said:


> She didn’t die for Trump, she was murdered.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

schmidlap said:


> Offer Sicknick died as a result of a series of strokes following the sustained attack by Trump goons, their chemically spraying outnumbered police valiantly defending democracy one of their criminal acts against the police.
> 
> The medical examiner, Francisco Diaz, indicated that  _"all that transpired" _on January 6_ "played a role in his condition."_



So he didn't die from the spray.


----------



## schmidlap

Meister said:


> Not with any certainty, wow, that is a stretch.


If you need to contrive excuses for the Trump goons who attacked Congress on January 6, 2020 and injured 140 of the outnumbered police defending democracy, that is what you will do.

I accept the non-partisan, empirical realities of recounts, audits, and the judicial determinations in dozens of election challenges, and in trials of the hundred of Trump goons who were identified, indicted, are being prosecuted, convicted or confessed.

The nation is a democratic republic of laws that demand empirical evidence, not a theocracy governed by the weird worship of one dude.


*Mitch McConnell (R) blames Trump for deadly Capitol riot*
_"The mob was fed lies. They were provoked by the president and other powerful people."_


*Kevin McCarthy (R) blames Trump for riot*
_“The president bears responsibility for Wednesday’s attack on Congress by mob rioters.”_


*Lindsey Graham (R) calls for prosecution of rioters*
_"Those who made this attack on our government need to be identified and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.
Their actions are repugnant to democracy."_


*Former Attorney General William Barr (R) said the violence at the Capitol building is *
*“outrageous and despicable.**"*​


----------



## schmidlap

Toddsterpatriot said:


> So he didn't die from the spray.


Officer Sicknick died following his being assaulted by Trump goons, as were other outnumber police defending democracy.

The fact that more Trump goons invading the Capitol_ weren't _shot by the police as Senator Graham screeched should be the police response makes Trump goons fortunate.




​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

schmidlap said:


> Officer Sicknick died following his being assaulted by Trump goons,



Assaulted? Like beat with a fire extinguisher?


----------



## Meister

schmidlap said:


> If you need to contrive excuses for the Trump goons who attacked Congress on January 6, 2020 and injured 140 of the outnumbered police defending democracy, that is what you will do.
> 
> I accept the non-partisan, empirical realities of recounts, audits, and the judicial determinations in dozens of election challenges, and in trials of the hundred of Trump goons who were identified, indicted, are being prosecuted, convicted or confessed.
> 
> The nation is a democratic republic of laws that demand empirical evidence, not a theocracy governed by the weird worship of one dude.
> 
> 
> *Mitch McConnell (R) blames Trump for deadly Capitol riot*
> _"The mob was fed lies. They were provoked by the president and other powerful people."_
> 
> 
> *Kevin McCarthy (R) blames Trump for riot*
> _“The president bears responsibility for Wednesday’s attack on Congress by mob rioters.”_
> 
> 
> *Lindsey Graham (R) calls for prosecution of rioters*
> _"Those who made this attack on our government need to be identified and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.
> Their actions are repugnant to democracy."_
> 
> 
> *Former Attorney General William Barr (R) said the violence at the Capitol building is *
> *“outrageous and despicable.**"*​


Seems like the the excuses were contrived by your ilk.  One person was killed outright, and it wasn't by any protester.
Those that broke the law should be and have been charged. None for the sedition BS that your ilk is trying to push.
Not sure what your other bullshit is all about.


----------



## Faun

Meister said:


> Seems like the the excuses were contrived by your ilk.  One person was killed outright, and it wasn't any protester.
> Those that broke the law should be and have been charged. None for the sedition BS that your ilk is trying to push.
> Not sure what your other bullshit is all about.


The investigation is not over yet but some certainly violated 18 U.S. Code § 2384 and could be charged...

18 U.S. Code § 2384 - Seditious conspiracy​​_If two or more persons in any State or Territory, or in any place subject to the jurisdiction of the United States, conspire to overthrow, put down, or to destroy by force the Government of the United States, or to levy war against them, or to oppose by force the authority thereof, *or by force to prevent, hinder, or delay the execution of any law of the United States*, or by force to seize, take, or possess any property of the United States contrary to the authority thereof, they shall each be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both._​


----------



## Meister

Faun said:


> The investigation is not over yet but some certainly violated 18 U.S. Code § 2384 and could be charged...
> 
> 18 U.S. Code § 2384 - Seditious conspiracy​​_If two or more persons in any State or Territory, or in any place subject to the jurisdiction of the United States, conspire to overthrow, put down, or to destroy by force the Government of the United States, or to levy war against them, or to oppose by force the authority thereof, *or by force to prevent, hinder, or delay the execution of any law of the United States*, or by force to seize, take, or possess any property of the United States contrary to the authority thereof, they shall each be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both._​


Has the FBI seen this?   Nobody was overthrowing the government, even with that fire extinguisher.
FBI say no insurrection and no one was charged with sedition.  Not sure there is anything else to say


----------



## Faun

Meister said:


> Has the FBI seen this?   Nobody was overthrowing the government, even with that fire extinguisher.
> FBI say no insurrection and no one was charged with sedition.  Not sure there is anything else to say


LOL

Try reading for comprehension. I'll even spot you a clue ... I didn't highlight the section about "overthrowing the government."


----------



## Meister

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Try reading for comprehension. I'll even spot you a clue ... I didn't highlight the section about "overthrowing the government."


It was posted by you, who gives a fuck if you didn't highlight it? Sheesh, dude


----------



## Faun

Meister said:


> It was posted by you, who gives a fuck if you didn't highlight it? Sheesh, dude


LOLOL

Because I highlighted the relevant part so readers here would understand the part of the law I said they violated. Should I have accounted for those among us who are less competent to comprehend the reasoning for highlighting text?


----------



## Meister

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Because I highlighted the relevant part so readers here would understand the part of the law I said they violated. Should I have accounted for those among us who are less competent to comprehend the reasoning for highlighting text?


Who cares? Seems those that count say you're full of shit. 
FBI say no insurrection and no one was charged with sedition. LOL

Spin that until the cows come home


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> The investigation is not over yet but some certainly violated 18 U.S. Code § 2384 and could be charged...
> 
> 18 U.S. Code § 2384 - Seditious conspiracy​​_If two or more persons in any State or Territory, or in any place subject to the jurisdiction of the United States, conspire to overthrow, put down, or to destroy by force the Government of the United States, or to levy war against them, or to oppose by force the authority thereof, *or by force to prevent, hinder, or delay the execution of any law of the United States*, or by force to seize, take, or possess any property of the United States contrary to the authority thereof, they shall each be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both._​



Sounds serious!!!

How many have been charged with seditious conspiracy under 18 U.S. Code 2384?


----------



## Faun

Meister said:


> Who cares? Seems those that count say you're full of shit.
> FBI say no insurrection and no one was charged with sedition. LOL
> 
> Spin that until the cows come home


Again, the investigation isn't over yet. And as I pointed out, there are some who _*"can"*_ be charged with the crime I posted as there is no question there are some who used force to delay the execution of the election certification.


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sounds serious!!!
> 
> How many have been charged with seditious conspiracy under 18 U.S. Code 2384?


I'll let you know when the investigation is complete.


----------



## Meister

Faun said:


> Again, the investigation isn't over yet. And as I pointed out, there are some who _*"can"*_ be charged with the crime I posted as there is no question there are some who used force to delay the execution of the election certification.


Hold your breath, sparky.  Seems you have been reduced to posting what you wish would happen.
We are in the here, and now reality, and not your wet dream.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> I'll let you know when the investigation is complete.



363 days, zero so far?


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> 363 days, zero so far?


And so far, the investigation still isn't over. Still, some of them qualify for the charge I posted so some may still be charged.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> And so far, the investigation still isn't over. Still, some of them qualify for the charge I posted so some may still be charged.



Over 700 charged, still none charged under 18 U.S. Code 2384?


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Over 700 charged, still none charged under 18 U.S. Code 2384?


And still some can be.


----------



## daveman

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> By "dichotomy," you mean rejecting the president of Judicial Watch's assessment of the documents his group obtained.
> 
> And yes, it's been explained. Many, many times.


NUH UH is not an adequate explanation.  But that's all you've got.


----------



## daveman

schmidlap said:


> If that is the divisive, delusional dogma you need to cling to, so be it. Do you need to demonize all 81,268,924 Americans, 51.3% of the electorate, who preferred the Cry Baby Loser's opponent in the 2020 election?
> 
> Among those _bête noire _"leftists" that fester in your noggin:
> 
> *Mitch McConnell (R) blames Trump for deadly Capitol riot*
> _"The mob was fed lies. They were provoked by the president and other powerful people."_
> 
> *Kevin McCarthy (R) blames Trump for riot*
> _The president bears responsibility for Wednesday’s attack on Congress by mob rioters.”_
> 
> *Lindsey Graham (R) calls for prosecution of rioters*
> _"Those who made this attack on our government need to be identified and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.
> Their actions are repugnant to democracy."_
> 
> *Former Attorney General William Barr (R) said the violence at the Capitol building is “outrageous and despicable.**"*​
> Please bear in mind that politics isn't the weird worship of one dude.


Indeed it's not.  Good thing I don't worship any human being.  

If your next brilliant retort is going to be YES YOU DO YOU WORSHIP TRUMP, surprise me.  Don't.  Because insisting I worship a man would be nothing but projection on your part.


----------



## daveman

schmidlap said:


> Offer Sicknick died as a result of a series of strokes following the sustained attack by Trump goons, their chemically spraying outnumbered police valiantly defending democracy one of their criminal acts against the police.
> 
> The medical examiner, Francisco Diaz, indicated that  _"all that transpired" _on January 6_ "played a role in his condition."_


"His entire life led up to his death!"

Genius.


----------



## daveman

Faun said:


>


And you're happy she was murdered, because she was a Trump supporter.

How very Soviet of you.


----------



## daveman

Faun said:


> The investigation is not over yet but some certainly violated 18 U.S. Code § 2384 and could be charged...
> 
> 18 U.S. Code § 2384 - Seditious conspiracy​​_If two or more persons in any State or Territory, or in any place subject to the jurisdiction of the United States, conspire to overthrow, put down, or to destroy by force the Government of the United States, or to levy war against them, or to oppose by force the authority thereof, *or by force to prevent, hinder, or delay the execution of any law of the United States*, or by force to seize, take, or possess any property of the United States contrary to the authority thereof, they shall each be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both._​


ANY DAY NOW AAAAAANY DAAAAAY NOOOOOW

You _reek_ of desperation.


----------



## daveman

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Because I highlighted the relevant part so readers here would understand the part of the law I said they violated. Should I have accounted for those among us who are less competent to comprehend the reasoning for highlighting text?


Your opinion of what law was violated is worthless.  You do understand that, don't you?

No.  You probably don't.


----------



## daveman

Faun said:


> And still some can be.


And some might be charged with mopery or laughing at the Pope.


----------



## Faun

daveman said:


> NUH UH is not an adequate explanation.  But that's all you've got.


You should have read the documents. Then you too would have seen his assessment is not found in them.


----------



## Faun

daveman said:


> And you're happy she was murdered, because she was a Trump supporter.
> 
> How very Soviet of you.


Murdered...?? 

She was shot for participating with a violent mob and leading them towards the House chamber, with members of Congress still inside, by attempting to breach a police barricade after being warned to get back. A justifiable shoot, not murder.

And of course I'm happy she is dead. You would be too if you didn't support traitors like Benedict Babbitt.


----------



## Faun

daveman said:


> Your opinion of what law was violated is worthless.  You do understand that, don't you?
> 
> No.  You probably don't.


Ok, so you're on record as being incapable of understanding, _"or by force to prevent, hinder, or delay the execution of any law of the United States"_


----------



## schmidlap

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Assaulted? Like beat with a fire extinguisher?


However the mob of Trump goons injured 140 outnumbered police defending the Capitol and our elected representatives against them.


----------



## schmidlap

daveman said:


> "His entire life led up to his death!"


If you need to mock the death of a patriot savaged by outnumbered goons as he defended democracy, so be it.


----------



## schmidlap

daveman said:


> Indeed it's not.  Good thing I don't worship any human being.
> 
> If your next brilliant retort is going to be YES YOU DO YOU WORSHIP TRUMP, surprise me.  Don't.  Because insisting I worship a man would be nothing but projection on your part.


The cult of trumpery speaks for itself, despite their voices being distorted by ardent osculation upon the ponderous buttocks.


----------



## schmidlap

Meister said:


> Seems like the the excuses were contrived by your ilk.  One person was killed outright, and it wasn't by any protester.
> Those that broke the law should be and have been charged. None for the sedition BS that your ilk is trying to push.
> Not sure what your other bullshit is all about.



My "ilk" is the preponderance of patriotic Americans who support law and order over goon attacks upon a Congress attempting to officially recognize democracy and  the electoral votes certified by all 50 states and DC.




The courts are currently in the process of assigning culpability based upon actual evidence -some of the goons, faced with that irrefutable evidence, having confessed, of course.


----------



## schmidlap

Meister said:


> Not with any certainty, wow, that is a stretch.


If you approve of the Trump goons injuring 140 police defending democracy against them, that is your privilege.


----------



## schmidlap

jbander said:


> What a clown , that would be a stretch from the one person who knows the most on this subject, The medical Examiner. but your such a clown that you say you know better.


A cult's dogma dictates denial of all irrefutable evidence and all rational judgments based upon that evidence, regardless of who accepts it, if the truth does not accrue to the glory of their God Emperor. Consider these statement, on the record, of conservative Republicans in responsible positions with privileged insight into what went down on January 6, 2021:

*Mitch McConnell (R) blames Trump for deadly Capitol riot*
_*"The mob was fed lies. They were provoked by the president and other powerful people."*_

*Kevin McCarthy (R) blames Trump for riot*
_*“The president bears responsibility for Wednesday’s attack on Congress by mob rioters.”*_

*Lindsey Graham (R) calls for prosecution of rioters*
_*"Those who made this attack on our government need to be identified and prosecuted 
to the fullest extent of the law. *_*Their actions are repugnant to democracy."*

*Former Attorney General William Barr (R) said the violence at the Capitol building is*
* “outrageous and despicable.**"*​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

schmidlap said:


> However the mob of Trump goons injured 140 outnumbered police defending the Capitol and our elected representatives against them.



140? 

Why are you changing the subject?


----------



## daveman

Faun said:


> You should have read the documents. Then you too would have seen his assessment is not found in them.


You didn't read the documents.


----------



## daveman

Faun said:


> Murdered...??
> 
> She was shot for participating with a violent mob and leading them towards the House chamber, with members of Congress still inside, by attempting to breach a police barricade after being warned to get back. A justifiable shoot, not murder.
> 
> And of course I'm happy she is dead. You would be too if you didn't support traitors like Benedict Babbitt.


Your only regret is more weren't killed.

Leftists believe the solution to dissent is lakes of blood.


----------



## daveman

Faun said:


> Ok, so you're on record as being incapable of understanding, _"or by force to prevent, hinder, or delay the execution of any law of the United States"_


How many people have been charged with that?  It's been a year.  Plenty of time.


----------



## daveman

schmidlap said:


> The cult of trumpery speaks for itself, despite their voices being distorted by ardent osculation upon the ponderous buttocks.


I called it.  You didn't surprise me.

I wish leftists would stop projecting your moral failings on normal people.


----------



## Meister

schmidlap said:


> If you approve of the Trump goons injuring 140 police defending democracy against them, that is your privilege.


But that isn't what I was talking about, was it?  Try and stay on what I said and don't make up a lie of something
I said.  It's not that difficult


----------



## Faun

daveman said:


> You didn't read the documents.


Of course I did. That's how I know Judicial Watch's president's assessment is not found in them. I read the parts he claims shows there was no good reason.


----------



## Faun

daveman said:


> Your only regret is more weren't killed.
> 
> Leftists believe the solution to dissent is lakes of blood.


^^^ lie.

Watch this...

Prove your claim by quoting me ever saying they should have shot more...


----------



## Faun

daveman said:


> How many people have been charged with that?  It's been a year.  Plenty of time.


LOL

Apparently, in your brain-dead head, because the investigation isn't over yet, that means no one caused a 6 hour delay in certifying the election by using force.


----------



## jbander

Meister said:


> Him getting up in the morning had as much to do with his death as him being on the Hill.  If the stress is what did him in
> then he had a an underlying condition.  Funny the examiner didn't mention that.


Ya its the fault of all the cops that got up that morning to deal with the fucking pigs that tried to bring down the government , you are the ones that are guilty not the people who attacked the capital trying to kill as many cops as they could. You people are such low lives , sell out your country and say it's the cops fault. What a clown.


----------



## jbander

Meister said:


> Has the FBI seen this?   Nobody was overthrowing the government, even with that fire extinguisher.
> FBI say no insurrection and no one was charged with sedition.  Not sure there is anything else to say


Sure there is , the word we are looking for is Q anon bull shit.


----------



## jbander

Meister said:


> Seems like the the excuses were contrived by your ilk.  One person was killed outright, and it wasn't by any protester.
> Those that broke the law should be and have been charged. None for the sedition BS that your ilk is trying to push.
> Not sure what your other bullshit is all about.


*sedition remains a crime in the United States under 18 U.S.C.A.* § 2384 (2000), a federal statute that punishes seditious conspiracy, and 18 U.S.C.A. § 2385 (2000), which outlaws advocating the overthrow of the federal government by force. , that is exactly what they tried to do. They are the lowest form of humanity. as are their supporters.


----------



## jbander

The one thing that came out of this no matter what is Trump will spend the rest of his life in jail or in court, where is he at now 25 case against him. When you are a piece if shit that's what to be expected , don't you think?


----------



## Meister

jbander said:


> *sedition remains a crime in the United States under 18 U.S.C.A.* § 2384 (2000), a federal statute that punishes seditious conspiracy, and 18 U.S.C.A. § 2385 (2000), which outlaws advocating the overthrow of the federal government by force. , that is exactly what they tried to do. They are the lowest form of humanity. as are their supporters.


Wrong, nobody tried to overthrow the government.  FBI say there wasn't any insurrection, and no charges of sedition
has been issued.  jbander, you are just wrong.


----------



## Meister

jbander said:


> Sure there is , the word we are looking for is Q anon bull shit.


Now you are just spinning, keep looking.


----------



## Meister

jbander said:


> Ya its the fault of all the cops that got up that morning to deal with the fucking pigs that tried to bring down the government , you are the ones that are guilty not the people who attacked the capital trying to kill as many cops as they could. You people are such low lives , sell out your country and say it's the cops fault. What a clown.


I'm not guilty of anything.  No charges were filed against me.  Where in hell do you come up with your
bullshit, jbander?  
Your story just does not align with the facts, and you're just flipping out.  Take some meds to calm yourself, fella.


----------



## Meister

jbander said:


> The one thing that came out of this no matter what is Trump will spend the rest of his life in jail or in court, where is he at now 25 case against him. When you are a piece if shit that's what to be expected , don't you think?


Is this part of your pretend world that you have wet dreams over?


----------



## toobfreak

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The 1/6 rightwing terrorist attack on America’s democracy is not being ‘weaponized.’


Of course it is, that is all the Left do to everything they get involved in.



C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The fact that conservatives sought to overturn the election results is a fact settled


Settled only by those who weaponized the protests hoping to then blame it all on President Trump.



C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The rightwing terrorist attack on America’s democracy on 1/6 will forever be an infamous manifestation of conservatives’ contempt for the rule of law


Just the opposite.  The rule of law was broken on Nov. 3, and America came to the Capitol to say they would not stand for it!

THERE IS AN ALARMING PARALLEL BETWEEN THE WEAPONIZATION OF 1/6 AND THE SALEM WITCH TRIALS OF THE 17th CENTURY that perhaps would only be noticed and appreciated by historians, certainly not our modern, public school educated class:


In the late 17th century, several children came down with deliriums and convulsions which they soon blamed on "witchcraft."
They then began seeing "specters," shadowy ghosts of the witch that only they could see!  And of course, all of this played into the fears and beliefs of the day as absolute "proof."
Almost anyone could be accused of witchcraft for almost any reason, and once accused, there was virtually no defense.  You had to prove your innocence.
Soon, a rather lowly and not much liked member of the community was blamed and held for trial as a witch.  Of course, the proceedings allowed for only two outcomes:  you either confessed, or you denied your being a witch upon which they simply continued torturing you until you died.
After that, the fear, accusations and trials spread quickly to include hundreds of others in surrounding communities as well until the claims and accusations of these children finally grew so outlandish that within a few years they had no choice but to finally admit it was all a farce driven by puritanical fears run amok.  But by then, dozens of innocent people had all been hung.

This follows almost exactly the pattern we are seeing today, detail for detail, where democrats see "witches" everywhere they look now in this great threat by Trump Supporters, unsupported charges are being made, arrests are being made, fear is being stoked, and the accused receive no rights nor chance to defend themselves as evidence is withheld to effect the desire outcome, and the "demonic" nature of Trump and those at the Capitol is so thus assured by the high priests of the 1/6 commission who alone are able to see the threat of their evil, shadowy "specters" proving their guilt.

Technology may change but how little man himself actually has since the Dark Ages.


----------



## toobfreak

jbander said:


> *sedition remains a crime in the United States under 18 U.S.C.A.* § 2384 (2000), a federal statute that punishes seditious conspiracy, and 18 U.S.C.A. § 2385 (2000), which outlaws advocating the overthrow of the federal government by force. , that is exactly what they tried to do. They are the lowest form of humanity. as are their supporters.



Then why has no one been charged with much less convicted of it, knucklehead?


----------



## toobfreak

jbander said:


> The one thing that came out of this no matter what is Trump will spend the rest of his life in jail or in court




What an unbelievable gullible assclown you are.  Just how many crimes do you intend to make up to keep charging Trump with in your witch hunt, butthole?  Or maybe you intend to keep charging him for the same crimes over and over, you little commie?

The farther you take this bull, the greater the eventual blow up in your own faces when it all finally falls apart and the world sees the raw nakedness of your lies.  Can't wait for the midterms to rout all you bungholes out of the reigns of power.


----------



## colfax_m

Why is everyone so obsessed with the legal definition of insurrection?

At the end of the day, Trump had a multipronged effort to be made president not by the votes of the people but by the decision of a handful of his political cronies.

That is breathtakingly bad.


----------



## MarathonMike

schmidlap said:


> A direct attack upon democracy is not about to be swept under the carpet anytime soon, despite the vested interests of some politicians in suppressing the reality.
> 
> America's proud tradition of peaceful transfers of power that had graced our political system was trashed in a very ugly tantrum by a mob of Trump goons on January 6, 2021.
> 
> View attachment 510837
> *Rep. Andrew Clyde, R-Ga., said the supporters of former President Donald Trump who stormed the Capitol behaved “in an orderly fashion... If you didn't know that TV footage was a video from January the sixth, you would actually think it was a normal tourist visit!” *​
> 
> As long as the lies are spread, those who respect the truth will demand it. Americans deserve no less.
> 
> 
> View attachment 510838
> 
> Yeah, _right!_​


Here's the paid shill stumping for the latest manufactured crisis by the MUST DESTROY TRUMP Democrats.


----------



## daveman

Faun said:


> Of course I did. That's how I know Judicial Watch's president's assessment is not found in them. I read the parts he claims shows there was no good reason.


Guess why I don't believe you.


----------



## daveman

Faun said:


> ^^^ lie.
> 
> Watch this...
> 
> Prove your claim by quoting me ever saying they should have shot more...


You sure are happy the one was killed.  It stands to reason -- do you know what that is? -- that you'd want more killed.


----------



## daveman

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Apparently, in your brain-dead head, because the investigation isn't over yet, that means no one caused a 6 hour delay in certifying the election by using force.


The Insurrectionless Insurrection.

Nobody's been charged with it.  Nobody will.  That's just a leftist fantasy.


----------



## daveman

jbander said:


> *sedition remains a crime in the United States under 18 U.S.C.A.* § 2384 (2000), a federal statute that punishes seditious conspiracy, and 18 U.S.C.A. § 2385 (2000), which outlaws advocating the overthrow of the federal government by force. , that is exactly what they tried to do. They are the lowest form of humanity. as are their supporters.


Who has been charged with it?


----------



## Faun

daveman said:


> Guess why I don't believe you.


LOL

Who cares?


----------



## jbander

Meister said:


> Is this part of your pretend world that you have wet dreams over?


You are a cartoon character. what you are going to find out is how much good Americans will come out against people who sell out their country.   will be all over you and the haters like you who are so idiotic that they believe Trump and his Group of hate Nazi's , when Trump starts falling after each of the 25 charges and suits against him, people are going to start shifting over to the truth and that truth says you are a un American low life/ There is nothing you can say to change that, half the country now thinks that and many of your own party are shifting over to the truth , You can't out run your lies and ugliness.  . You are just another loser and prepare to a life with that stamped on your forehead.


----------



## Faun

daveman said:


> You sure are happy the one was killed.  It stands to reason -- do you know what that is? -- that you'd want more killed.


No, it doesn't stand to reason as no one else tried to climb over that police barricade, no one else was shot, sad I didn't express any desire for anyone else there to be killed.

Thanks for admitting you're incapable of reasoning.


----------



## jbander

MarathonMike said:


> Here's the paid shill stumping for the latest manufactured crisis by the MUST DESTROY TRUMP Democrats.


So he did what You all are trying to do now ,destroy our government. Reagan is right up their with Scum bag for what he did in politics. Total Bigot, Forced the biggest step ever in the detruction of our capitalistic system. and handing out weapons of mass destruction to the most insane leaders in the world.


----------



## jbander

MarathonMike said:


> Here's the paid shill stumping for the latest manufactured crisis by the MUST DESTROY TRUMP Democrats.


No, we are the "will destroy Trump patriots" and opposition are a group that sold out our country , pissed on our flag and constitution and called it just a group get together.


----------



## daveman

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Who cares?


Yet you seem to keep replying to me.  Odd.


----------



## daveman

Faun said:


> No, it doesn't stand to reason as no one else tried to climb over that police barricade, no one else was shot, sad I didn't express any desire for anyone else there to be killed.
> 
> Thanks for admitting you're incapable of reasoning.


It's not my fault you suck at hiding your feelings, kid.


----------



## daveman

This perfectly explains the Left's meltdown over Jan 6:


----------



## Faun

daveman said:


> It's not my fault you suck at hiding your feelings, kid.


Sadly, that doesn't help with your difficulties to reason.


----------



## Faun

daveman said:


> This perfectly explains the Left's meltdown over Jan 6:
> 
> View attachment 584229


Maybe that explains it to you mindless zombies, but no, that's not even close to the problem the left has with 1/6.


----------



## Meister

jbander said:


> You are a cartoon character. what you are going to find out is how much good Americans will come out against people who sell out their country.   will be all over you and the haters like you who are so idiotic that they believe Trump and his Group of hate Nazi's , when Trump starts falling after each of the 25 charges and suits against him, people are going to start shifting over to the truth and that truth says you are a un American low life/ There is nothing you can say to change that, half the country now thinks that and many of your own party are shifting over to the truth , You can't out run your lies and ugliness.  . You are just another loser and prepare to a life with that stamped on your forehead.


Yeah, you run with that one, jbander.  It's an election year and only people like you are happy with how Brandon is running the show.
Now go take your meds


----------



## Meister

daveman said:


> This perfectly explains the Left's meltdown over Jan 6:
> 
> View attachment 584229


Even WSJ says Jan 6 was a riot and not an insurrection.


----------



## jbander

Meister said:


> Yeah, you run with that one, jbander.  It's an election year and only people like you are happy with how Brandon is running the show.
> Now go take your meds


Love it , you know you have them in the shitter when they can't even respond at all, just I don't like you , you are dumb and you can't spell


----------



## jbander

Meister said:


> Even WSJ says Jan 6 was a riot and not an insurrection.


Not a insurrection- tell me what else could these lowlifes  say for supporting and selling out their 
country . You are marked as a person who pissed on your flag and constitution.


----------



## jbander

Meister said:


> Even WSJ says Jan 6 was a riot and not an insurrection.


wsj TOTALLY RIGHT WING  , MY WHAT A SURPRISE , EVEN wsj, WHAT A HOOT!


----------



## Meister

jbander said:


> wsj TOTALLY RIGHT WING  , MY WHAT A SURPRISE , EVEN wsj, WHAT A HOOT!


Obviously you have no idea what you're talking about son.
WSJ was not in bed with Trump whatsoever.
Sad that you drank the kool-aid of your masters.  Now run along, son.


----------



## Meister

jbander said:


> Love it , you know you have them in the shitter when they can't even respond at all, just I don't like you , you are dumb and you can't spell


Funny how you projected all of that from my post, and didn't even respond to one thing I said.


----------



## skews13

schmidlap said:


> A direct attack upon democracy is not about to be swept under the carpet anytime soon, despite the vested interests of some politicians in suppressing the reality.
> 
> America's proud tradition of peaceful transfers of power that had graced our political system was trashed in a very ugly tantrum by a mob of Trump goons on January 6, 2021.
> 
> View attachment 510837
> *Rep. Andrew Clyde, R-Ga., said the supporters of former President Donald Trump who stormed the Capitol behaved “in an orderly fashion... If you didn't know that TV footage was a video from January the sixth, you would actually think it was a normal tourist visit!” *​
> 
> As long as the lies are spread, those who respect the truth will demand it. Americans deserve no less.
> 
> 
> View attachment 510838
> 
> Yeah, _right!_​



Will forever be known as Sedition Day.

And all of the seditionists and traitors actually think they are safe. There is no statute of limitations.

We'll be seeing you soon.


----------



## JustAGuy1

skews13 said:


> Will forever be known as Sedition Day.
> 
> And all of the seditionists and traitors actually think they are safe. There is no statute of limitations.
> 
> We'll be seeing you soon.



Hell Carl, you don't have the balls.


----------



## daveman

Faun said:


> Sadly, that doesn't help with your difficulties to reason.


Pffft.  It's not like you'd recognize reason.


----------



## daveman

Faun said:


> Maybe that explains it to you mindless zombies, but no, that's not even close to the problem the left has with 1/6.


When Trump was President, y'all claimed to be the Resistance.

Now you're The Man.  And you have no idea what to do with it.


----------



## daveman

jbander said:


> Not a insurrection- tell me what else could these lowlifes  say for supporting and selling out their
> country . You are marked as a person who pissed on your flag and constitution.


Maybe you should ban him.


----------



## daveman

skews13 said:


> Will forever be known as Sedition Day.
> 
> And all of the seditionists and traitors actually think they are safe. There is no statute of limitations.
> 
> We'll be seeing you soon.


Nobody's afraid of you pre-menstrual 14-year-old girls.


----------



## daveman

JustAGuy1 said:


> Hell Carl, you don't have the balls.


Like all leftists, he expects to outsource his violence.  He's too delicate for wetwork.


----------



## Calypso Jones

NYT's Matthew Rosenberg caught knocking 'the left's overreaction' to Jan. 6 Capitol Riot
					

A prominent reporter from The New York Times was the subject of the latest sting operation by Project Veritas.




					www.foxnews.com
				




I suspect many are not frightened...they just want to say they are so that this charade can continue as they pretend it has merit.  You know damnwell it doesn't.     It's amazing how things come back to bite one in the butt.   The left needs to consider that.  Or don't.  Let it hit you rightbetween the eyes.


----------



## Lastamender

Calypso Jones said:


> NYT's Matthew Rosenberg caught knocking 'the left's overreaction' to Jan. 6 Capitol Riot
> 
> 
> A prominent reporter from The New York Times was the subject of the latest sting operation by Project Veritas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect many are not frightened...they just want to say they are so that this charade can continue as they pretend it has merit.  You know damnwell it doesn't.     It's amazing how things come back to bite one in the butt.   The left needs to consider that.  Or don't.  Let it hit you rightbetween the eyes.


It becomes more obvious each day that this was a false flag to shut down the fact the people were there to protest obvious and massive fraud demanding a Congressional investigation. They dig the hole deeper each day.


----------



## surada

Lastamender said:


> It becomes more obvious each day that this was a false flag to shut down the fact the people were there to protest obvious and massive fraud demanding a Congressional investigation. They dig the hole deeper each day.


Follow the law and the constitution. Don't storm the capital and try to over throw the election.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

surada said:


> Follow the law and the constitution. Don't storm the capital and try to over throw the election.


Especially with those dreaded selfie sticks!


----------



## Lastamender

surada said:


> Follow the law and the constitution. Don't storm the capital and try to over throw the election.


They wanted the election investigated, not overthrown. It was an FBI false flag.


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> They wanted the election investigated, not overthrown. It was an FBI false flag.


Uhhhh, no it wasn’t there is hundreds of hours of video that shows that you are yet again, lying.


----------



## surada

Lastamender said:


> They wanted the election investigated, not overthrown. It was an FBI false flag.


Nope. Had nothing to do with the FBI. Those were Trump's ardent followers. He's still trashing  pence for not stopping the electoral college certification
This is as sleazy as it gets.


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> Uhhhh, no it wasn’t there is hundreds of hours of video that shows that you are yet again, lying.


It is the reason they were in DC. They thought the election was fraudulent and could not get a real investigation. The shit that happened after will never change the reason they were there. You clear on that?


----------



## Lastamender

surada said:


> Nope. Had nothing to do with the FBI. Those were Trump's ardent followers. He's still trashing  pence for not stopping the electoral college certification
> This is as sleazy as it gets.


Do you completely ignore the truth all the time?


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> It is the reason they were in DC. They thought the election was fraudulent and could not get a real investigation. The shit that happened after will never change the reason they were there. You clear on that?


I don’t really give a shit what lies a bunch of fools believed. It’s the actual actions that they were responsible for that counts. One of the most embarrassing moments in our nations history.


----------



## surada

Lastamender said:


> It is the reason they were in DC. They thought the election was fraudulent and could not get a real investigation. The shit that happened after will never change the reason they were there. You clear on that?


Trump spent five weeks telling them the election was stolen and they had to fight and take their country back. He didn't pardon them or pay their legal expenses. He just used them.


----------



## surada

Lastamender said:


> Do you completely ignore the truth all the time?


That is the truth. What are you afraid of?


----------



## Lastamender

surada said:


> Trump spent five weeks telling them the election was stolen and they had to fight and take their country back. He didn't pardon them or pay their legal expenses. He just used them.


Taken out of context and the election was stolen. The FBI caused the violence and helped murder an unarmed woman. That is the ugly truth and you are ugly for supporting it.


----------



## Lastamender

surada said:


> That is the truth. What are you afraid of?


Are the states that blocked audits are afraid of the same thing?


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> I don’t really give a shit what lies a bunch of fools believed. It’s the actual actions that they were responsible for that counts. One of the most embarrassing moments in our nations history.


That is, in essence, who you believe. I feel for ya.


----------



## surada

Lastamender said:


> Taken out of context and the election was stolen. The FBI caused the violence and helped murder an unarmed woman. That is the ugly truth and you are ugly for supporting it.


Nope. Trump has never provided any evidence. He put all those people in danger. Remember when Trump claimed that 3-5 million illegals voted in 2016? Remember that? But, he never did anything about it.


----------



## surada

Lastamender said:


> Are the states that blocked audits are afraid of the same thing?


Nobody has blocked audits. Trump has had over a year to prove his lies


----------



## Lastamender

surada said:


> Nope. Trump has never provided any evidence. He put all those people in danger. Remember when Trump claimed that 3-5 million illegals voted in 2016? Remember that? But, he never did anything about it.


Stop that shit. The evidence never got to court. Admit it was stolen and you are satisfied with the cover up. It won't hurt, traitor.


----------



## Lastamender

surada said:


> Nobody has blocked audits. Trump has had over a year to prove his lies


What?


----------



## Toro

Lastamender said:


> Stop that shit. The evidence never got to court. Admit it was stolen and you are satisfied with the cover up. It won't hurt, traitor.



That's because your Orange God keeps losing in court, Lastdeadender.

LOL


----------



## Lastamender

Toro said:


> That's because your Orange God keeps losing in court, Lastdeadender.
> 
> LOL
> 
> View attachment 613342


The courts are corrupt. Everyone knows the whole government is corrupt. Why do you gloat over it, asshole?


----------



## jbander

Calypso Jones said:


> NYT's Matthew Rosenberg caught knocking 'the left's overreaction' to Jan. 6 Capitol Riot
> 
> 
> A prominent reporter from The New York Times was the subject of the latest sting operation by Project Veritas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect many are not frightened...they just want to say they are so that this charade can continue as they pretend it has merit.  You know damnwell it doesn't.     It's amazing how things come back to bite one in the butt.   The left needs to consider that.  Or don't.  Let it hit you rightbetween the eyes





Meister said:


> Obviously you have no idea what you're talking about son.
> WSJ was not in bed with Trump whatsoever.
> Sad that you drank the kool-aid of your masters.  Now run along, son.


You are as small as people get in these forums , You thinking that I would care what you have to say about anything is a hoot.  You don't even rock the boat a little.


----------



## Lastamender

jbander said:


> You are as small as people get in these forums , You thinking that I would care what you have to say about anything is a hoot.  You don't even rock the boat a little.


Someone protests too much. A guest appearance to tell everyone the truth hurts.


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> That is, in essence, who you believe. I feel for ya.


It’s not a matter of belief it’s a simple matter of opening your eyes and seeing what’s right in front of you


----------



## jbander

Calypso Jones said:


> NYT's Matthew Rosenberg caught knocking 'the left's overreaction' to Jan. 6 Capitol Riot
> 
> 
> A prominent reporter from The New York Times was the subject of the latest sting operation by Project Veritas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect many are not frightened...they just want to say they are so that this charade can continue as they pretend it has merit.  You know damnwell it doesn't.     It's amazing how things come back to bite one in the butt.   The left needs to consider that.  Or don't.  Let it hit you rightbetween the eyes.


Yesterday your scum was found guilty of all five felonies  with the possibility of 100 years in jail. Things are just starting to look up.  100 years works for me but I'm still hoping somehow for the death penalty.  many states can charge treason and the death penalty comes with many of the state charges for treason and some are not defined the same way as in the federal law. Treason is defined as the dictionary defines it   "the crime of betraying one's country, especially by attempting to kill the sovereign or overthrow the government."  More treason charges have gone through state then federal in our history.


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> It’s not a matter of belief it’s a simple matter of opening your eyes and seeing what’s right in front of you


And you can't see the fraud. Talk about projection.


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> And you can't see the fraud. Talk about projection.


I see a lot of lies and a lot of stupid people believing and repeating these lies.


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> I see a lot of lies and a lot of stupid people believing and repeating these lies.


That is what you are doing. You are repeating lies, from known liars that have been in government and media for many years.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Doc7505 said:


> The Weaponization Of January 6​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weaponization of January 6
> 
> 
> After the disputed 2020 election with questionable results in numerous states, millions of President Trump's supporters were enraged.  There were election challenges and protests across the country.   The major protest on January...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 Jul 2021 ~~ By Jeff Crouere
> Clearly, the January 6 narrative is serving a useful purpose for Democrats, and they are not likely to abandon it any time soon.
> 
> SNIP
> 
> Research from the staff of U.S. Senator Ron Johnson (R-WI) shows that approximately 40% of those who entered the U.S. Capitol were allowed into the building by the police. Among the rest, those who committed vandalism or assault should be prosecuted. The others may have entered the building illegally, but their actions do not rise to the level of terrorism.
> It has not stopped some far-left activists masquerading as analysts from claiming that the events of January 6 were worse than 9/11, the day that the country was attacked by Islamic terrorists, which resulted in the deaths of 2,977 innocent people. According to Steve Schmidt, co-founder of the disgraced Lincoln Project, “The 1/6 attack for the future of the country is a profoundly more dangerous event than the 9/11 attacks, and in the end, the 1/6 attacks are likely to kill a lot more Americans than were killed in the 9/11 attacks.”
> 
> 
> Comment:
> We are supposed to believe the lying Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat cabal who pushed the Russian hoax.
> Actually, January 6th was a block party compared to what BLM and Antifa have done in American Blue Plantation cities.
> The PM/DSA Commie Left is using the Jan. 6 incident in much the same way the Nazis used the Reichstag fire in 1933. They are using it as an excuse to unleash the power of the federal government to persecute the political opposition while cracking down on civil liberties and confiscate the arms that stop them from a complete takeover of America.
> The PM/DSA Commie propaganda machine has grossly exaggerated the Jan 6th mostly peaceful protests:
> 1) To discredit Trump and his supporters as traitors​2) To persecute Trump at a staged a Soviet show trial, once more​3) To advance the anti-white nationalist domestic enemy narrative​4) To criminalize the election was stolen accusation.​What has been completely omitted and left out of most news stories. ANTIFA was bussed in with police escort and they had online communication directing members to wear Trump garb. The violence outside the Capital Building looked staged. Police escorting protesters through the Capitol.
> Police issued PR 24 batons being used by Antifa to break windows to enter the Capital building. It's undeniable that it was a false flag operation.
> The real crime of Jan 6th is 400 people held in solitary confinement in DC jails without bail. They are being tortured to force them to say Trump made them do it to get released.
> Free the Jan 6th 400!
> ​


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Lastamender said:


> They wanted the election investigated, not overthrown. It was an FBI false flag.


They know that.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

surada said:


> Trump spent five weeks telling them the election was stolen and they had to fight and take their country back. He didn't pardon them or pay their legal expenses. He just used them.


Shut up.  You're just making shit up now.  What are you, five years old?


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> That is what you are doing. You are repeating lies, from known liars that have been in government and media for many years.


That I am not. I’m repeating actions I’ve seen on video


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> That I am not. I’m repeating actions I’ve seen on video


You have also seen ballot batches counted multiple times on video. You have also seen ballots stored under the only covered table in the counting room. Both in GA.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Lastamender said:


> You have also seen ballot batches counted multiple times on video. You have also seen ballots stored under the only covered table in the counting room. Both in GA.


With my own eyes!


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> You have also seen ballot batches counted multiple times on video. You have also seen ballots stored under the only covered table in the counting room. Both in GA.


No I have not seen that on video. I’ve seen security cam footage and wild claims about what’s happening on those videos but those are nothing more than assumptions. I’ve seen investigations into the claims come out debunking the claims. All you do is lie. And your lies are so easy to debunk. It’s pathetic


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Slade3200 said:


> No I have not seen that on video. I’ve seen security cam footage and wild claims about what’s happening on those videos but those are nothing more than assumptions. I’ve seen investigations into the claims come out debunking the claims. All you do is lie. And your lies are so easy to debunk. It’s pathetic


Your owners did a good job of sewing your eyelids shut.


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> No I have not seen that on video. I’ve seen security cam footage and wild claims about what’s happening on those videos but those are nothing more than assumptions. I’ve seen investigations into the claims come out debunking the claims. All you do is lie. And your lies are so easy to debunk. It’s pathetic


You have seen Never Trumper Gabe Sterling try and debunk the videos. His explanations were as bogus as he is.


----------



## Slade3200

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Your owners did a good job of sewing your eyelids shut.


My eyes are open. If you could prove me wrong you would do so with clear evidence, not name calling and “wait and see” replies


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> You have seen Never Trumper Gabe Sterling try and debunk the videos. His explanations were as bogus as he is.


Yes I saw republican gabe sterling debunk the videos… a result of a multi person investigation and not the expressed opinions of one man. That’s a hell of a lot more reliable than an internet trolls translation of a grainy video where you pretend that fraud is going on with zero factual evidence that what you claim is happening is actually happening


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Slade3200 said:


> My eyes are open. If you could prove me wrong you would do so with clear evidence, not name calling and “wait and see” replies


I have no obligation to prove your implied negative assertion about there being no election fraud.

Nice try at being relevant, however.  Play again sometime soon.


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> Yes I saw republican gabe sterling debunk the videos… a result of a multi person investigation and not the expressed opinions of one man. That’s a hell of a lot more reliable than an internet trolls translation of a grainy video where you pretend that fraud is going on with zero factual evidence that what you claim is happening is actually happening


The same guy who ripped Trump in 2016. Why is this man so credible all of a sudden? And what investigation? Post some reports from the investigation they said happened. I'll wait.


----------



## Calypso Jones

__





						Confirmed: There Was No January 6 ‘Insurrection’ | Frontpage Mag
					

A Pulitzer Prize-winning NY Times reporter spills the truth on an undercover Project Veritas video.




					www.frontpagemag.com
				




From the left.  Pretending in order to hurt their opposition.   This isn't right. This isn't american.   It is supposedly not the tactics of the early left's stated beliefs.


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> The same guy who ripped Trump in 2016. Why is this man so credible all of a sudden? And what investigation? Post some reports from the investigation they said happened. I'll wait.


As I said earlier... you're lies are easily debunked... Here you go... Links to statements, investigations, affidavits, etc etc etc.:

*False claim that illegal ballots were brought in suitcases:*
The supposed “suitcases” were typical ballot containers used to secure ballots, Georgia’s Deputy Secretary of State Jordan Fuchs told us in a phone interview. Likewise, Matthew Mashburn, the state Senate’s appointee to the state election board, told us the video showed “standard secure containers that are ubiquitous in tabulation in Georgia.”

And Gabriel Sterling, the state’s voting system implementation manager, said that the full video showed that the containers were carrying ballots that were opened and processed earlier in the night. They weren’t suspicious ballots brought surreptitiously into the building, or ballots that were opened in secret.

“They were put in there about an hour earlier,” Sterling, a Republican, said by phone. He said of the Trump campaign: “They watched the same video tape.”


*Claim that observers were kicked out:*
“We have launched an investigation into why the monitors from the political parties left before scanning ended,” the secretary of state’s office said in a statement. “While it was their right to leave early, we want to make certain they were not misled into thinking scanning had stopped for the night when it had not. Nothing we have learned from the independent monitor or our investigation have suggested any improper ballots were scanned.”

Sterling said in our Dec. 4 interview with him that it did not appear there was any official announcement made to the observers or press, but there’s no audio to prove that one way or another.

On Dec. 5, Frances Watson, the chief investigator for the secretary of state’s office, said in an affidavit that after reviewing the video and conducting interviews, her investigators found “that observers and media were not asked to leave” but “simply left” after they saw workers, whose job was to open the ballots, leave. She said the investigation remains open.

Debunked Ballot Figures​During the legislative hearing, Pick maintained that the votes counted in the room after observers left could have been enough to change the presidential election results in Georgia.

Pick theorized that the machines in the room could have totaled “18,000 ballots.” (Biden won the state by less than 12,000 votes.)

But that’s wrong, according to the state election board monitor who was in the room as they counted.

The monitor — who agreed to be interviewed on the condition of not being named due to death threats faced by election workers — told us he was in the room until about 8:15 p.m., when he left, and returned at 11:52 p.m.

Fuchs, the deputy secretary of state, told us the monitor was not required to be there at all times, but she instructed him to return after hearing from news outlets that the county was going to cease counting for the night.

The monitor arrived at 11:52 p.m. — after the observers left shortly before 11 p.m. — and stayed until the counting ceased at 12:43 a.m.

Between 8:15 p.m. and 12:43 a.m., the change in total ballots went from 89,381 ballots to 99,133 ballots — so a difference of 9,752 votes — he said. And, again, that’s over the course of more than four hours, not just the time after observers and media left.

The footage is not the first to spark claims of fraud in Georgia. We also wrote about a video showing an election worker conducting an ordinary part of the recount process in Gwinnett County that prompted false claims. The videos have been part of a surge of falsehoods aimed at undermining the results of the 2020 election, as we’ve reported.


----------



## Slade3200

Calypso Jones said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed: There Was No January 6 ‘Insurrection’ | Frontpage Mag
> 
> 
> A Pulitzer Prize-winning NY Times reporter spills the truth on an undercover Project Veritas video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.frontpagemag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the left.  Pretending in order to hurt their opposition.   This isn't right. This isn't american.   It is supposedly not the tactics of the early left's stated beliefs.


Don't be a dupe... Theres hundreds of hours of videos both during the insurrection and since with dozens of arrests. These are lefties or the FBI pretending. They are idiot trump supporters who believed in a load of horse shit


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> As I said earlier... you're lies are easily debunked... Here you go... Links to statements, investigations, affidavits, etc etc etc.:
> 
> *False claim that illegal ballots were brought in suitcases:*
> The supposed “suitcases” were typical ballot containers used to secure ballots, Georgia’s Deputy Secretary of State Jordan Fuchs told us in a phone interview. Likewise, Matthew Mashburn, the state Senate’s appointee to the state election board, told us the video showed “standard secure containers that are ubiquitous in tabulation in Georgia.”
> 
> And Gabriel Sterling, the state’s voting system implementation manager, said that the full video showed that the containers were carrying ballots that were opened and processed earlier in the night. They weren’t suspicious ballots brought surreptitiously into the building, or ballots that were opened in secret.
> 
> “They were put in there about an hour earlier,” Sterling, a Republican, said by phone. He said of the Trump campaign: “They watched the same video tape.”
> 
> 
> *Claim that observers were kicked out:*
> “We have launched an investigation into why the monitors from the political parties left before scanning ended,” the secretary of state’s office said in a statement. “While it was their right to leave early, we want to make certain they were not misled into thinking scanning had stopped for the night when it had not. Nothing we have learned from the independent monitor or our investigation have suggested any improper ballots were scanned.”
> 
> Sterling said in our Dec. 4 interview with him that it did not appear there was any official announcement made to the observers or press, but there’s no audio to prove that one way or another.
> 
> On Dec. 5, Frances Watson, the chief investigator for the secretary of state’s office, said in an affidavit that after reviewing the video and conducting interviews, her investigators found “that observers and media were not asked to leave” but “simply left” after they saw workers, whose job was to open the ballots, leave. She said the investigation remains open.
> 
> Debunked Ballot Figures​During the legislative hearing, Pick maintained that the votes counted in the room after observers left could have been enough to change the presidential election results in Georgia.
> 
> Pick theorized that the machines in the room could have totaled “18,000 ballots.” (Biden won the state by less than 12,000 votes.)
> 
> But that’s wrong, according to the state election board monitor who was in the room as they counted.
> 
> The monitor — who agreed to be interviewed on the condition of not being named due to death threats faced by election workers — told us he was in the room until about 8:15 p.m., when he left, and returned at 11:52 p.m.
> 
> Fuchs, the deputy secretary of state, told us the monitor was not required to be there at all times, but she instructed him to return after hearing from news outlets that the county was going to cease counting for the night.
> 
> The monitor arrived at 11:52 p.m. — after the observers left shortly before 11 p.m. — and stayed until the counting ceased at 12:43 a.m.
> 
> Between 8:15 p.m. and 12:43 a.m., the change in total ballots went from 89,381 ballots to 99,133 ballots — so a difference of 9,752 votes — he said. And, again, that’s over the course of more than four hours, not just the time after observers and media left.
> 
> The footage is not the first to spark claims of fraud in Georgia. We also wrote about a video showing an election worker conducting an ordinary part of the recount process in Gwinnett County that prompted false claims. The videos have been part of a surge of falsehoods aimed at undermining the results of the 2020 election, as we’ve reported.


Old news that no one with eyes believes. Next.


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> Don't be a dupe... Theres hundreds of hours of videos both during the insurrection and since with dozens of arrests. These are lefties or the FBI pretending. They are idiot trump supporters who believed in a load of horse shit


And 14,000 hours of video they will not release. Just like the number of FBI that were there.


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> Old news that no one with eyes believes. Next.


HAHA, yes exactly, old news. Debunking your idiotic claims that you keep lying about. You asked, I answered. That was easy.


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> And 14,000 hours of video they will not release. Just like the number of FBI that were there.


Ahh, I see, more "Wait and see" conspiracies huh? While you play with your assumptions about things you don't know. I'll go of the things I can see and hear with my own eyes. Works much better that way.


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> HAHA, yes exactly, old news. Debunking your idiotic claims that you keep lying about. You asked, I answered. That was easy.


That is not debunking anything. The side with the power is lying. It is simple to see and understand for most. I know you have problems. At least your dog is trained not to walk out in traffic.


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> Ahh, I see, more "Wait and see" conspiracies huh? While you play with your assumptions about things you don't know. I'll go of the things I can see and hear with my own eyes. Works much better that way.


What do you think that clown Jan. 6th committee is but a conspiracy?


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> That is not debunking anything. The side with the power is lying. It is simple to see and understand for most. I know you have problems. At least your dog is trained not to walk out in traffic.


You’re just saying they are lying with no proof. You have zero credibility so your claims mean nothing. Wait and see is long passed. You’re done


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> What do you think that clown Jan. 6th committee is but a conspiracy?


The Jan 6 committee is mostly political to shame Trump and his supporters who support those kind of treasonous actions. People like you are what fuel that committee


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> You’re just saying they are lying with no proof. You have zero credibility so your claims mean nothing. Wait and see is long passed. You’re done


They have no proof they are not lying.


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> The Jan 6 committee is mostly political to shame Trump and his supporters who support those kind of treasonous actions. People like you are what fuel that committee


That was not treason. Protesting election results is well within every American citizen's rights. Period.


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> They have no proof they are not lying.


We can see tha proof on video with our own eyes dumb ass and through the dozens and dozens of guilty pleas and court cases. You really are quite delusional


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> That was not treason. Protesting election results is well within every American citizen's rights. Period.


Protesting isn’t treason. Attacking the capital was


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> We can see tha proof on video with our own eyes dumb ass and through the dozens and dozens of guilty pleas and court cases. You really are quite delusional











						Ballot Bombshells: 20 episodes exposing fraud, illegalities and irregularities in 2020 election
					

Illegal rule changes, ballot harvesting, Iranian voter hack are among the many now-confirmed serious irregularities, putting the lie to the "perfect election" narrative.




					justthenews.com
				



See the word "confirmed"?


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> Ballot Bombshells: 20 episodes exposing fraud, illegalities and irregularities in 2020 election
> 
> 
> Illegal rule changes, ballot harvesting, Iranian voter hack are among the many now-confirmed serious irregularities, putting the lie to the "perfect election" narrative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justthenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the word "confirmed"?


Yup, so what?

if showed you the word “debunked” would you believe it? No. So why would you expect me to believe your confirmed? I believe what I can see and hear for myself. You haven’t shown proof to back up any of your idiotic claims and there is a mountain of evidence that debunks it. Y’all are grasping at straws


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> Protesting isn’t treason. Attacking the capital was


The FBI attacked the Capitol.


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> Yup, so what?
> 
> if showed you the word “debunked” would you believe it? No. So why would you expect me to believe your confirmed? I believe what I can see and hear for myself. You haven’t shown proof to back up any of your idiotic claims and there is a mountain of evidence that debunks it. Y’all are grasping at straws


Your debunking comes from proven liars that offer nothing but their word which is not worth shit.


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> The FBI attacked the Capitol.


No, no they didn’t. If a couple douche bag maga agents were part of it then I hope they get arrested with the rest. But by and large this was trumps band of idiots. It’s all on video.

was Ashli Babbitt an FBI agent?


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> Your debunking comes from proven liars that offer nothing but their word which is not worth shit.


Haha, and you think that you and these conspiracy websites and political kooks have credibility. Every day you spread provable lies on this site. What are you smoking.

Just because you call these people proven liars doesn’t make it so… you’d actually have to show the proof


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> No, no they didn’t. If a couple douche bag maga agents were part of it then I hope they get arrested with the rest. But by and large this was trumps band of idiots. It’s all on video.
> 
> was Ashli Babbitt an FBI agent?


Babbitt was murdered.


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> Haha, and you think that you and these conspiracy websites and political kooks have credibility. Every day you spread provable lies on this site. What are you smoking.
> 
> Just because you call these people proven liars doesn’t make it so… you’d actually have to show the proof


What provable lies? You people prove nothing because you say you do not have to. When did this change?


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> Babbitt was murdered.


Was she FBI?


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> What provable lies? You people prove nothing because you say you do not have to. When did this change?


Wrong again. You ask for proof, I post it, you respond by calling the proof lies or the people liars. You can’t attack it with substance or an intelligent counter argument because you don’t have any. That’s weak


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> Was she FBI?


Did I say that, stupid?


----------



## Calypso Jones

slad3 said:
			
		

> Ohh, I see, more "Wait and see" conspiracies huh? While you play with your assumptions about things you don't know. I'll go of the things I can see and hear with my own eyes. Works much better that way.



you were there were you?  First hand knowledge or are you merely repeating what you've seen on the leftist news.


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> Did I say that, stupid?


Yes you said the FBI attacked the capital. I asked a question about Babbitt that you dodged twice now. So for the third time, was she FBI? Yes or no


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> Wrong again. You ask for proof, I post it, you respond by calling the proof lies or the people liars. You can’t attack it with substance or an intelligent counter argument because you don’t have any. That’s weak


I respond by telling you the truth. These are the same people who refused to be transparent and fought to keep ballots hidden and audits from happening. The reaction proves the guilt, or it would if situations were reversed and do not tell me they would not.


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> Yes you said the FBI attacked the capital. I asked a question about Babbitt that you dodged twice now. So for the third time, was she FBI? Yes or no


Considering the FBI will not tell us how many agents and informants were there take your best guess.


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> I respond by telling you the truth. These are the same people who refused to be transparent and fought to keep ballots hidden and audits from happening. The reaction proves the guilt, or it would if situations were reversed and do not tell me they would not.


The reaction does not prove the guilt. There is only so far people will go to appease conspiracy theorist because people like you just keep pushing and wasting time. The consideration was given to claims of fraud. They were debunked. Maybe if y’all didn’t flood the zone with so much bullshit then you could have gotten more attention room on the issues you think really mattered. But you didn’t, you threw everything you could at it and discredited yourselves in the process. Now you’re stuck slinging recycled garbage at people who can only laugh at you.


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> Considering the FBI will not tell us how many agents and informants were there take your best guess.


I’m asking you… 3 dodges now. Do you think Babbitt was FBI?


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> The reaction does not prove the guilt. There is only so far people will go to appease conspiracy theorist because people like you just keep pushing and wasting time. The consideration was given to claims of fraud. They were debunked. Maybe if y’all didn’t flood the zone with so much bullshit then you could have gotten more attention room on the issues you think really mattered. But you didn’t, you threw everything you could at it and discredited yourselves in the process. Now you’re stuck slinging recycled garbage at people who can only laugh at you.


It might not prove it but it sure makes it a distinct possibility. Democrats spent a lot of money and sent their top lawyers to stop investigations. That is a fact.

And it is not recycled garbage. The latest evidence is brand new because it took so long to get the information that should have been transparent.


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> I’m asking you… 3 dodges now. Do you think Babbitt was FBI?


Of course not. The FBI does not hire patriots.


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> It might not prove it but it sure makes it a distinct possibility. Democrats spent a lot of money and sent their top lawyers to stop investigations. That is a fact.
> 
> And it is not recycled garbage. The latest evidence is brand new because it took so long to get the information that should have been transparent.


All you conspiracy theorists need is a sliver of possibility and then you run it into the ground. I have no issue with cleaning up and investigating election fraud issues. But y’all took it to a ridiculous level and tried to paint a stolen election lie that Trump was propagating. That’s where the push back comes from. Enough is enough.


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> All you conspiracy theorists need is a sliver of possibility and then you run it into the ground. I have no issue with cleaning up and investigating election fraud issues. But y’all took it to a ridiculous level and tried to paint a stolen election lie that Trump was propagating. That’s where the push back comes from. Enough is enough.


There is a Redwood not a sliver. The election had 0 integrity.


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> Of course not. The FBI does not hire patriots.


Well there you go. Another one of your lies debunked. You said the fbi were the ones who attacked the capital. Babbitt was not FBI. She is on video, trespassing in the halls of Congress with an angry mob. She is on video advancing through a broken window to get into a baracaded hallway being protected by armed guards who were yelling warnings to the mob to fall back. She did not listen and was shot as a result. You’re done. Stop lying


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> There is a Redwood not a sliver. The election had 0 integrity.


You’re just saying shit again. No proof of anything. Your words are meaningless. You’re lies are obvious and easily debunked like I just did with your FBI claim.


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> Well there you go. Another one of your lies debunked. You said the fbi were the ones who attacked the capital. Babbitt was not FBI. She is on video, trespassing in the halls of Congress with an angry mob. She is on video advancing through a broken window to get into a baracaded hallway being protected by armed guards who were yelling warnings to the mob to fall back. She did not listen and was shot as a result. You’re done. Stop lying


Who debunked the lie? The FBI, corrupt politicians, the propaganda from the MSM? All worthless crap from known liars. You are stupid to keep believing them as your country goes down the tube.


----------



## Lastamender

Slade3200 said:


> You’re just saying shit again. No proof of anything. Your words are meaningless. You’re lies are obvious and easily debunked like I just did with your FBI claim.


You have debunked nothing. You do not have that power, and do not ever think you do.


----------



## Calypso Jones

Tucker & Darren Beattie: Fascinating What NYT Reporters Say When They Think Nobody's Listening
					

The New York Times reporter Matt Rosenberg revealed some illuminating truths about the New York Times and January 6th to a Project Veritas sleuth. Turns out Jan. 6 was "no big deal" and "littered with informants." It turns out some NYT reporters are not as ignorant as they pretend to be, and...




					tv.gab.com


----------



## Calypso Jones

Did it ever occur to some of you lefties that some of us might be in a position to get a little inside dope on the events?


----------



## Colin norris

Doc7505 said:


> The Weaponization Of January 6​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weaponization of January 6
> 
> 
> After the disputed 2020 election with questionable results in numerous states, millions of President Trump's supporters were enraged.  There were election challenges and protests across the country.   The major protest on January...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 Jul 2021 ~~ By Jeff Crouere
> Clearly, the January 6 narrative is serving a useful purpose for Democrats, and they are not likely to abandon it any time soon.
> 
> SNIP
> 
> Research from the staff of U.S. Senator Ron Johnson (R-WI) shows that approximately 40% of those who entered the U.S. Capitol were allowed into the building by the police. Among the rest, those who committed vandalism or assault should be prosecuted. The others may have entered the building illegally, but their actions do not rise to the level of terrorism.
> It has not stopped some far-left activists masquerading as analysts from claiming that the events of January 6 were worse than 9/11, the day that the country was attacked by Islamic terrorists, which resulted in the deaths of 2,977 innocent people. According to Steve Schmidt, co-founder of the disgraced Lincoln Project, “The 1/6 attack for the future of the country is a profoundly more dangerous event than the 9/11 attacks, and in the end, the 1/6 attacks are likely to kill a lot more Americans than were killed in the 9/11 attacks.”
> 
> 
> Comment:
> We are supposed to believe the lying Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat cabal who pushed the Russian hoax.
> Actually, January 6th was a block party compared to what BLM and Antifa have done in American Blue Plantation cities.
> The PM/DSA Commie Left is using the Jan. 6 incident in much the same way the Nazis used the Reichstag fire in 1933. They are using it as an excuse to unleash the power of the federal government to persecute the political opposition while cracking down on civil liberties and confiscate the arms that stop them from a complete takeover of America.
> The PM/DSA Commie propaganda machine has grossly exaggerated the Jan 6th mostly peaceful protests:
> 1) To discredit Trump and his supporters as traitors​2) To persecute Trump at a staged a Soviet show trial, once more​3) To advance the anti-white nationalist domestic enemy narrative​4) To criminalize the election was stolen accusation.​What has been completely omitted and left out of most news stories. ANTIFA was bussed in with police escort and they had online communication directing members to wear Trump garb. The violence outside the Capital Building looked staged. Police escorting protesters through the Capitol.
> Police issued PR 24 batons being used by Antifa to break windows to enter the Capital building. It's undeniable that it was a false flag operation.
> The real crime of Jan 6th is 400 people held in solitary confinement in DC jails without bail. They are being tortured to force them to say Trump made them do it to get released.
> Free the Jan 6th 400!
> ​


Very we plagiarised. Its a shame its just another ignorant republican reaction.


----------



## Slade3200

Lastamender said:


> Who debunked the lie? The FBI, corrupt politicians, the propaganda from the MSM? All worthless crap from known liars. You are stupid to keep believing them as your country goes down the tube.


You and I just debunked it together. Reread this conversation. You debunked yourself when you admitted that Babbitt was not FBI. See how easy that was?!


----------



## Faun

Slade3200 said:


> As I said earlier... you're lies are easily debunked... Here you go... Links to statements, investigations, affidavits, etc etc etc.:
> 
> *False claim that illegal ballots were brought in suitcases:*
> The supposed “suitcases” were typical ballot containers used to secure ballots, Georgia’s Deputy Secretary of State Jordan Fuchs told us in a phone interview. Likewise, Matthew Mashburn, the state Senate’s appointee to the state election board, told us the video showed “standard secure containers that are ubiquitous in tabulation in Georgia.”
> 
> And Gabriel Sterling, the state’s voting system implementation manager, said that the full video showed that the containers were carrying ballots that were opened and processed earlier in the night. They weren’t suspicious ballots brought surreptitiously into the building, or ballots that were opened in secret.
> 
> “They were put in there about an hour earlier,” Sterling, a Republican, said by phone. He said of the Trump campaign: “They watched the same video tape.”
> 
> 
> *Claim that observers were kicked out:*
> “We have launched an investigation into why the monitors from the political parties left before scanning ended,” the secretary of state’s office said in a statement. “While it was their right to leave early, we want to make certain they were not misled into thinking scanning had stopped for the night when it had not. Nothing we have learned from the independent monitor or our investigation have suggested any improper ballots were scanned.”
> 
> Sterling said in our Dec. 4 interview with him that it did not appear there was any official announcement made to the observers or press, but there’s no audio to prove that one way or another.
> 
> On Dec. 5, Frances Watson, the chief investigator for the secretary of state’s office, said in an affidavit that after reviewing the video and conducting interviews, her investigators found “that observers and media were not asked to leave” but “simply left” after they saw workers, whose job was to open the ballots, leave. She said the investigation remains open.
> 
> Debunked Ballot Figures​During the legislative hearing, Pick maintained that the votes counted in the room after observers left could have been enough to change the presidential election results in Georgia.
> 
> Pick theorized that the machines in the room could have totaled “18,000 ballots.” (Biden won the state by less than 12,000 votes.)
> 
> But that’s wrong, according to the state election board monitor who was in the room as they counted.
> 
> The monitor — who agreed to be interviewed on the condition of not being named due to death threats faced by election workers — told us he was in the room until about 8:15 p.m., when he left, and returned at 11:52 p.m.
> 
> Fuchs, the deputy secretary of state, told us the monitor was not required to be there at all times, but she instructed him to return after hearing from news outlets that the county was going to cease counting for the night.
> 
> The monitor arrived at 11:52 p.m. — after the observers left shortly before 11 p.m. — and stayed until the counting ceased at 12:43 a.m.
> 
> Between 8:15 p.m. and 12:43 a.m., the change in total ballots went from 89,381 ballots to 99,133 ballots — so a difference of 9,752 votes — he said. And, again, that’s over the course of more than four hours, not just the time after observers and media left.
> 
> The footage is not the first to spark claims of fraud in Georgia. We also wrote about a video showing an election worker conducting an ordinary part of the recount process in Gwinnett County that prompted false claims. The videos have been part of a surge of falsehoods aimed at undermining the results of the 2020 election, as we’ve reported.



You realize the cult of Trump is impervious to reality, right?


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Old news that no one with eyes believes. Next.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> The FBI attacked the Capitol.


----------



## Doc7505

Capitol Police ALLOW Protesters to Enter Side Door ​WILL BE USED IN COURT​“Dream Team” of Lawyers Including Alan Dershowitz Set to Defend January 6’ers​








						INCREDIBLE EXCLUSIVE VIDEO: Capitol Police ALLOW Protesters to Enter Side Door - WILL BE USED IN COURT - “Dream Team” of Lawyers Including Alan Dershowitz Set to Defend January 6’ers
					

New professionally edited video has emerged of police officers allowing protesters into the Upper West Terrace Doors of the United States Capitol on January 6th, 2021. A trusted source exclusively released the video below to The Gateway Pundit. Tightly edited with markers and commentary...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				



12 Apr 2022 ~~ By Cara Castronuva

New professionally edited video has emerged of police officers allowing protesters into the Upper West Terrace Doors of the United States Capitol on January 6th, 2021.
A trusted source exclusively released the video below to The Gateway Pundit. Tightly edited with markers and commentary narration, it is meant to be presented in court to defend Brady Knowlton and Patrick Montgomery. Both men are facing felony charges for “Obstruction of an Official Proceeding” on January 6th.
*This new video will indisputably exonerate Brady Knowlton, Patrick Montgomery and all the rally-goers seen entering these doors by any reasonable jury or fair judge.
See video of Capitol Police Officers letting Trump Supporters in The Capitol:*
​~Snip~
*“This video is very convincing, very persuasive,” *said Knowlton’s famous attorney Alan Dershowitz (one of the attorneys in the J6 “Dream Team” Knowlton has assembled) in an interview with The Gateway Pundit. “In the very least the video shows that a reasonable person could believe that he or she was not being stopped or prevented from going in. At the most it shows that the police were welcoming him in.”
~Snip~
In the video, we see the same scene from two different side-by-side vantage points of the interior house cameras of the US Capitol. Both cameras were facing the same door on the Upper West Terrace from opposite directions. The identical time codes in the videos can be seen in the upper left corners.
~Snip~
The video shows police behaving like museum staff security guards as they stand or walk idly by as unknowing men and women walk through a small set of Capitol doors carrying American flags and Trump signs. Many are innocently occupied by taking selfie videos of themselves and the crowd, apparently excited to be inside the People’s House and wanting to commemorate the occasion. They are clearly oblivious to the fact they were doing anything illegal, or they surely would have turned their cameras off and hid from video recording. They had no idea of the political persecution, shame and the witch hunters that will come for them later.
~Snip~
Supreme Court case Brady v. Maryland, 373 U.S. 83 (1963). The primary holding was that the government’s withholding of evidence that is material to the determination of either guilt or punishment of a criminal defendant violates the defendant’s constitutional right to due process.
Incredibly, the Capitol Police and DOJ continue to withhold exculpatory video and audio evidence that could exonerate January 6th prisoners.
​One of the biggest sins committed by prosecutors is withholding exculpatory evidence from grand juries. The law does not require them to present proof (even videos) that confirm one’s innocence to the grand jury. If the grand juries had seen this video, the defendants would likely have never been charged in the first place. Maybe they would agree with Judge McFadden, who acquitted Matthew Martin because he stated that the behavior of police in other videos provided a “reasonable belief” that entry was allowed. It is evident from this footage that police, at minimum, did not discourage long lines of protesters and, at worst, created them.
*“The First Amendment of the Constitution requires that the government not pick and choose between types of speech and types of protests,” said Dershowitz.* “I think that a double standard is being implied. We did not see this type of vigor in prosecuting Black Lives Matter activists and people who shut down important Government functions in other places in the west. You can’t have one standard for protests you agree with and another standard for protests you disagree with. There has to be one standard for all based on the objective evidence.”

Commentary:
If this video is among the 14,000 hours of video Pelosi is hiding, she can be implicated and accused of "Obstruction of Justice".
See:








						Pelosi Congress Claims Sovereign Immunity in Federal Court to Keep Secret January 6 Videos and Emails - Judicial Watch
					

(Washington, DC) – Judicial Watch announced that it filed an opposition to the U.S. Capitol Police’s (USCP) effort to shut down Judicial Watch’s federal lawsuit for January 6 videos and emails. Through its police department, Congress argues that the videos and emails are not public records...



					www.judicialwatch.org
				



So, "Who are you going to believe? Me or your lying eyes?"
Maoist Democrat Commies planned this as a False Flag event.
Mayor Bowser refused the assistance of the National Guard by Trump,
The planning, actions, of Progressive Maoist/DSA Democrat Commies in our Congress constitutes treason at the highest levels and begin with Pelosi, and end with the January 6th Commission
In the end, the Jan 6th Commission Dems and Rino's, the judges who jailed these patriots, the prosecutors who prosecuted these patriots and any law enforcement or DOJ and FBI officials who participated in this charade need to be immediately jailed for conspiracy to overthrow the Government.
According to the Progressive Maoist/DSA Dem Commies, this 'police escorted stroll through the capitol' is the "greatest threat to our democracy." Not ballot harvesting by thousands of mules across the swing states, not the millions of illegal immigrants crossing the southern border, not the media burying the Hunter Biden laptop story and calling it Russian disinformation, not spying on Trump, not covid fascism with mask and vaccine mandates, not the 2020 BLM riots but this. This reckless display of patriotic Americans that were foolish enough to trust undercover Feds and the Capitol police and enter a restricted building for a couple of hours.

​


----------



## jbander

Doc7505 said:


> Capitol Police ALLOW Protesters to Enter Side Door ​WILL BE USED IN COURT​“Dream Team” of Lawyers Including Alan Dershowitz Set to Defend January 6’ers​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INCREDIBLE EXCLUSIVE VIDEO: Capitol Police ALLOW Protesters to Enter Side Door - WILL BE USED IN COURT - “Dream Team” of Lawyers Including Alan Dershowitz Set to Defend January 6’ers
> 
> 
> New professionally edited video has emerged of police officers allowing protesters into the Upper West Terrace Doors of the United States Capitol on January 6th, 2021. A trusted source exclusively released the video below to The Gateway Pundit. Tightly edited with markers and commentary...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 Apr 2022 ~~ By Cara Castronuva
> 
> New professionally edited video has emerged of police officers allowing protesters into the Upper West Terrace Doors of the United States Capitol on January 6th, 2021.
> A trusted source exclusively released the video below to The Gateway Pundit. Tightly edited with markers and commentary narration, it is meant to be presented in court to defend Brady Knowlton and Patrick Montgomery. Both men are facing felony charges for “Obstruction of an Official Proceeding” on January 6th.
> *This new video will indisputably exonerate Brady Knowlton, Patrick Montgomery and all the rally-goers seen entering these doors by any reasonable jury or fair judge.
> See video of Capitol Police Officers letting Trump Supporters in The Capitol:*
> ​~Snip~
> *“This video is very convincing, very persuasive,” *said Knowlton’s famous attorney Alan Dershowitz (one of the attorneys in the J6 “Dream Team” Knowlton has assembled) in an interview with The Gateway Pundit. “In the very least the video shows that a reasonable person could believe that he or she was not being stopped or prevented from going in. At the most it shows that the police were welcoming him in.”
> ~Snip~
> In the video, we see the same scene from two different side-by-side vantage points of the interior house cameras of the US Capitol. Both cameras were facing the same door on the Upper West Terrace from opposite directions. The identical time codes in the videos can be seen in the upper left corners.
> ~Snip~
> The video shows police behaving like museum staff security guards as they stand or walk idly by as unknowing men and women walk through a small set of Capitol doors carrying American flags and Trump signs. Many are innocently occupied by taking selfie videos of themselves and the crowd, apparently excited to be inside the People’s House and wanting to commemorate the occasion. They are clearly oblivious to the fact they were doing anything illegal, or they surely would have turned their cameras off and hid from video recording. They had no idea of the political persecution, shame and the witch hunters that will come for them later.
> ~Snip~
> Supreme Court case Brady v. Maryland, 373 U.S. 83 (1963). The primary holding was that the government’s withholding of evidence that is material to the determination of either guilt or punishment of a criminal defendant violates the defendant’s constitutional right to due process.
> Incredibly, the Capitol Police and DOJ continue to withhold exculpatory video and audio evidence that could exonerate January 6th prisoners.
> ​One of the biggest sins committed by prosecutors is withholding exculpatory evidence from grand juries. The law does not require them to present proof (even videos) that confirm one’s innocence to the grand jury. If the grand juries had seen this video, the defendants would likely have never been charged in the first place. Maybe they would agree with Judge McFadden, who acquitted Matthew Martin because he stated that the behavior of police in other videos provided a “reasonable belief” that entry was allowed. It is evident from this footage that police, at minimum, did not discourage long lines of protesters and, at worst, created them.
> *“The First Amendment of the Constitution requires that the government not pick and choose between types of speech and types of protests,” said Dershowitz.* “I think that a double standard is being implied. We did not see this type of vigor in prosecuting Black Lives Matter activists and people who shut down important Government functions in other places in the west. You can’t have one standard for protests you agree with and another standard for protests you disagree with. There has to be one standard for all based on the objective evidence.”
> 
> Commentary:
> If this video is among the 14,000 hours of video Pelosi is hiding, she can be implicated and accused of "Obstruction of Justice".
> See:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi Congress Claims Sovereign Immunity in Federal Court to Keep Secret January 6 Videos and Emails - Judicial Watch
> 
> 
> (Washington, DC) – Judicial Watch announced that it filed an opposition to the U.S. Capitol Police’s (USCP) effort to shut down Judicial Watch’s federal lawsuit for January 6 videos and emails. Through its police department, Congress argues that the videos and emails are not public records...
> 
> 
> 
> www.judicialwatch.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, "Who are you going to believe? Me or your lying eyes?"
> Maoist Democrat Commies planned this as a False Flag event.
> Mayor Bowser refused the assistance of the National Guard by Trump,
> The planning, actions, of Progressive Maoist/DSA Democrat Commies in our Congress constitutes treason at the highest levels and begin with Pelosi, and end with the January 6th Commission
> In the end, the Jan 6th Commission Dems and Rino's, the judges who jailed these patriots, the prosecutors who prosecuted these patriots and any law enforcement or DOJ and FBI officials who participated in this charade need to be immediately jailed for conspiracy to overthrow the Government.
> According to the Progressive Maoist/DSA Dem Commies, this 'police escorted stroll through the capitol' is the "greatest threat to our democracy." Not ballot harvesting by thousands of mules across the swing states, not the millions of illegal immigrants crossing the southern border, not the media burying the Hunter Biden laptop story and calling it Russian disinformation, not spying on Trump, not covid fascism with mask and vaccine mandates, not the 2020 BLM riots but this. This reckless display of patriotic Americans that were foolish enough to trust undercover Feds and the Capitol police and enter a restricted building for a couple of hours.
> 
> ​


What a hoot so you found another traitor  helping these pigs , this isn't the police this is  hate party member that was inside the capital . It means nothing other then your hate group had some inside help/


----------



## Lastamender

jbander said:


> What a hoot so you found another traitor  helping these pigs , this isn't the police this is  hate party member that was inside the capital . It means nothing other then your hate group had some inside help/


You beat Dershowitz in court, and get back to us.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

jbander said:


> What a hoot so you found another traitor  helping these pigs , this isn't the police this is  hate party member that was inside the capital . It means nothing other then your hate group had some inside help/


Speaking of pigs, I haven't seen you here in a while.  Oink.


----------



## Flash

The filth in the government wanted to punish the Patriots that were protesting a blatant stolen election.

They spent tremendous resources tracking down the Patriots and punishing them.

They did this despicable thing because they wanted to send a message to Americans that they are not allowed to protest against a stolen election.

It is OK to spend six months rioting, looting, murdering and destroying 200 American cities but don't you dare protest a stolen election.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Flash said:


> The filth in the government wanted to punish the Patriots that were protesting a blatant stolen election.
> 
> They spent tremendous resources tracking down the Patriots and punishing them.
> 
> They did this despicable thing because they wanted to send a message to Americans that they are not allowed to protest against a stolen election.
> 
> It is OK to spend six months rioting, looting, murdering and destroying 200 American cities but don't you dare protest a stolen election.


It's time.  It will be fun.


----------



## jbander

Flash said:


> The filth in the government wanted to punish the Patriots that were protesting a blatant stolen election.
> 
> They spent tremendous resources tracking down the Patriots and punishing them.
> 
> They did this despicable thing because they wanted to send a message to Americans that they are not allowed to protest against a stolen election.
> 
> It is OK to spend six months rioting, looting, murdering and destroying 200 American cities but don't you dare protest a stolen election.


Insane q anon nonsense.


----------



## konradv

Doc7505 said:


> Capitol Police ALLOW Protesters to Enter Side Door ​WILL BE USED IN COURT​“Dream Team” of Lawyers Including Alan Dershowitz Set to Defend January 6’ers​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INCREDIBLE EXCLUSIVE VIDEO: Capitol Police ALLOW Protesters to Enter Side Door - WILL BE USED IN COURT - “Dream Team” of Lawyers Including Alan Dershowitz Set to Defend January 6’ers
> 
> 
> New professionally edited video has emerged of police officers allowing protesters into the Upper West Terrace Doors of the United States Capitol on January 6th, 2021. A trusted source exclusively released the video below to The Gateway Pundit. Tightly edited with markers and commentary...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 Apr 2022 ~~ By Cara Castronuva
> 
> New professionally edited video has emerged of police officers allowing protesters into the Upper West Terrace Doors of the United States Capitol on January 6th, 2021.
> A trusted source exclusively released the video below to The Gateway Pundit. Tightly edited with markers and commentary narration, it is meant to be presented in court to defend Brady Knowlton and Patrick Montgomery. Both men are facing felony charges for “Obstruction of an Official Proceeding” on January 6th.
> *This new video will indisputably exonerate Brady Knowlton, Patrick Montgomery and all the rally-goers seen entering these doors by any reasonable jury or fair judge.
> See video of Capitol Police Officers letting Trump Supporters in The Capitol:*
> ​~Snip~
> *“This video is very convincing, very persuasive,” *said Knowlton’s famous attorney Alan Dershowitz (one of the attorneys in the J6 “Dream Team” Knowlton has assembled) in an interview with The Gateway Pundit. “In the very least the video shows that a reasonable person could believe that he or she was not being stopped or prevented from going in. At the most it shows that the police were welcoming him in.”
> ~Snip~
> In the video, we see the same scene from two different side-by-side vantage points of the interior house cameras of the US Capitol. Both cameras were facing the same door on the Upper West Terrace from opposite directions. The identical time codes in the videos can be seen in the upper left corners.
> ~Snip~
> The video shows police behaving like museum staff security guards as they stand or walk idly by as unknowing men and women walk through a small set of Capitol doors carrying American flags and Trump signs. Many are innocently occupied by taking selfie videos of themselves and the crowd, apparently excited to be inside the People’s House and wanting to commemorate the occasion. They are clearly oblivious to the fact they were doing anything illegal, or they surely would have turned their cameras off and hid from video recording. They had no idea of the political persecution, shame and the witch hunters that will come for them later.
> ~Snip~
> Supreme Court case Brady v. Maryland, 373 U.S. 83 (1963). The primary holding was that the government’s withholding of evidence that is material to the determination of either guilt or punishment of a criminal defendant violates the defendant’s constitutional right to due process.
> Incredibly, the Capitol Police and DOJ continue to withhold exculpatory video and audio evidence that could exonerate January 6th prisoners.
> ​One of the biggest sins committed by prosecutors is withholding exculpatory evidence from grand juries. The law does not require them to present proof (even videos) that confirm one’s innocence to the grand jury. If the grand juries had seen this video, the defendants would likely have never been charged in the first place. Maybe they would agree with Judge McFadden, who acquitted Matthew Martin because he stated that the behavior of police in other videos provided a “reasonable belief” that entry was allowed. It is evident from this footage that police, at minimum, did not discourage long lines of protesters and, at worst, created them.
> *“The First Amendment of the Constitution requires that the government not pick and choose between types of speech and types of protests,” said Dershowitz.* “I think that a double standard is being implied. We did not see this type of vigor in prosecuting Black Lives Matter activists and people who shut down important Government functions in other places in the west. You can’t have one standard for protests you agree with and another standard for protests you disagree with. There has to be one standard for all based on the objective evidence.”
> 
> Commentary:
> If this video is among the 14,000 hours of video Pelosi is hiding, she can be implicated and accused of "Obstruction of Justice".
> See:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi Congress Claims Sovereign Immunity in Federal Court to Keep Secret January 6 Videos and Emails - Judicial Watch
> 
> 
> (Washington, DC) – Judicial Watch announced that it filed an opposition to the U.S. Capitol Police’s (USCP) effort to shut down Judicial Watch’s federal lawsuit for January 6 videos and emails. Through its police department, Congress argues that the videos and emails are not public records...
> 
> 
> 
> www.judicialwatch.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, "Who are you going to believe? Me or your lying eyes?"
> Maoist Democrat Commies planned this as a False Flag event.
> Mayor Bowser refused the assistance of the National Guard by Trump,
> The planning, actions, of Progressive Maoist/DSA Democrat Commies in our Congress constitutes treason at the highest levels and begin with Pelosi, and end with the January 6th Commission
> In the end, the Jan 6th Commission Dems and Rino's, the judges who jailed these patriots, the prosecutors who prosecuted these patriots and any law enforcement or DOJ and FBI officials who participated in this charade need to be immediately jailed for conspiracy to overthrow the Government.
> According to the Progressive Maoist/DSA Dem Commies, this 'police escorted stroll through the capitol' is the "greatest threat to our democracy." Not ballot harvesting by thousands of mules across the swing states, not the millions of illegal immigrants crossing the southern border, not the media burying the Hunter Biden laptop story and calling it Russian disinformation, not spying on Trump, not covid fascism with mask and vaccine mandates, not the 2020 BLM riots but this. This reckless display of patriotic Americans that were foolish enough to trust undercover Feds and the Capitol police and enter a restricted building for a couple of hours.


Edited?  I don’t doubt it, but isn’t tampering with evidence a felony?


----------



## Leo123

jbander said:


> What a hoot so you found another traitor  helping these pigs , this isn't the police this is  hate party member that was inside the capital . It means nothing other then your hate group had some inside help/


I watched the whole video and, it was the police that let them in, it's on the video.  But your false hatred of Trump blinds you I guess.


----------



## Leo123

jbander said:


> Insane q anon nonsense.


No, YOUR ANTIFA response is insane and nonsense.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

jbander said:


> Insane q anon nonsense.


What's that?


----------



## Leo123

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> What's that?


jbander was parroting Democrat-Marxist talking points.  Babbling as usual.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Leo123 said:


> jbander was parroting Democrat-Marxist talking points.  Babbling as usual.


He/she/it is so much fun to poke.

He/she/it probably still has me on his/her/its list of people too scary to talk to.


----------



## Flash

jbander said:


> Insane q anon nonsense.


You are doing nothing more but the typical confused stupid uneducated Moon Bat denial.

The only thing we ever get out of you Moon Bats are denial of your corruption and incompetency and trying to blame your failures on somebody else.

Why were Patriots punished for a four hour protest against the Democrats stealing an election but yet the BLM and ANTIFA filth mostly got away with six months of insurrection resulting in murders and significant damage to over 200 American cities, including DC?  

Not a fucking word out of Biden's Federal Justice Department but they went after the Patriots that took selfies of themselves sitting in Pelosi office.  The FBI sure hell didn't run down the BLM assholes like they went after the Patriots.  

It is OK for the Negroes and Communists to burn down and loot the great American cities but don't you dare protest the Democrats stealing a Presidential election.


----------



## Leo123

Flash said:


> You are doing nothing more but the typical confused stupid uneducated Moon Bat denial.
> 
> The only thing we ever get out of you Moon Bats are denial of your corruption and incompetency and trying to blame your failures on somebody else.
> 
> Why were Patriots punished for a four hour protest against the Democrats stealing an election but yet the BLM and ANTIFA filth mostly got away with six months of insurrection resulting in murders and significant damage to over 200 American cities, including DC?
> 
> Not a fucking word out of Biden's Federal Justice Department but they went after the Patriots that took selfies of themselves sitting in Pelosi office.  The FBI sure hell didn't run down the BLM assholes like they went after the Patriots.
> 
> It is OK for the Negroes and Communists to burn down and loot the great American cities but don't you dare protest the Democrats stealing a Presidential election.


Thanks but, I would not anticipate a sentient answer from these Democrat TDS, drooling, knuckle-draggers


----------



## daveman

jbander said:


> What a hoot so you found another traitor  helping these pigs , this isn't the police this is  hate party member that was inside the capital . It means nothing other then your hate group had some inside help/


We'll just put you down in the "supports Democrat fascism" column.


----------



## daveman

Leo123 said:


> I watched the whole video and, it was the police that let them in, it's on the video.  But your false hatred of Trump blinds you I guess.


Oh, no, his hatred of Trump is all too real.

But the problem is -- it's all he's got.  If it goes away, he ceases to exist.  It's his only reason for being on this Earth.


----------



## toobfreak

schmidlap said:


> Of course. The Trump goon attack on the Capitol accrues to the detriment



Far better to be a Trump goon fighting for honesty and integrity than just a plain ol' straight GOON like you!


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

jbander said:


> What a hoot so you found another traitor  helping these pigs , this isn't the police this is  hate party member that was inside the capital . It means nothing other then your hate group had some inside help/


Do you know who is in charge of that police officer?  Nancy Piglosi.  Thanks for playing....


----------



## schmidlap

toobfreak said:


> Far better to be a Trump goon fighting for honesty and integrity than just a plain ol' straight GOON like you!


If you say so.

My noting that the Trump goons who swallowed the _"Big Lie"_ and savaged outnumbered police in their attack on democracy are being identified, apprehended, prosecuted, convicted, and confessing is still _reality_, even if it upsets you and makes you lash out.


----------



## schmidlap

Correll said:
			
		

>



I understand. The reality that the Trump goons who swallowed the _"Big Lie"_ and savaged outnumbered police in their attack on democracy are being identified, apprehended, prosecuted, convicted, and confessing is very upsetting for some folks, and I'm afraid that dispensing justice will go on for quite some time.


----------



## Doc7505

andaronjim said:


> Do you know who is in charge of that police officer?  Nancy Piglosi.  Thanks for playing....


----------



## Correll

schmidlap said:


> I understand. The reality that the Trump goons who swallowed the _"Big Lie"_ and savaged outnumbered police in their attack on democracy are being identified, apprehended, prosecuted, convicted, and confessing is very upsetting for some folks, and I'm afraid that dispensing justice will go on for quite some time.




1. THe behavior of the Dems, look like the behavior of guilty people that depend on cheating to win.

2. The absurd heavy handed focus on the 1/6 rioters, is a violation of the right to equal protection, not to mention other abuses such as timely justice or held without trial.


----------



## jbander

Doc7505 said:


> Capitol Police ALLOW Protesters to Enter Side Door ​WILL BE USED IN COURT​“Dream Team” of Lawyers Including Alan Dershowitz Set to Defend January 6’ers​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INCREDIBLE EXCLUSIVE VIDEO: Capitol Police ALLOW Protesters to Enter Side Door - WILL BE USED IN COURT - “Dream Team” of Lawyers Including Alan Dershowitz Set to Defend January 6’ers
> 
> 
> New professionally edited video has emerged of police officers allowing protesters into the Upper West Terrace Doors of the United States Capitol on January 6th, 2021. A trusted source exclusively released the video below to The Gateway Pundit. Tightly edited with markers and commentary...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 Apr 2022 ~~ By Cara Castronuva
> 
> New professionally edited video has emerged of police officers allowing protesters into the Upper West Terrace Doors of the United States Capitol on January 6th, 2021.
> A trusted source exclusively released the video below to The Gateway Pundit. Tightly edited with markers and commentary narration, it is meant to be presented in court to defend Brady Knowlton and Patrick Montgomery. Both men are facing felony charges for “Obstruction of an Official Proceeding” on January 6th.
> *This new video will indisputably exonerate Brady Knowlton, Patrick Montgomery and all the rally-goers seen entering these doors by any reasonable jury or fair judge.
> See video of Capitol Police Officers letting Trump Supporters in The Capitol:*
> ​~Snip~
> *“This video is very convincing, very persuasive,” *said Knowlton’s famous attorney Alan Dershowitz (one of the attorneys in the J6 “Dream Team” Knowlton has assembled) in an interview with The Gateway Pundit. “In the very least the video shows that a reasonable person could believe that he or she was not being stopped or prevented from going in. At the most it shows that the police were welcoming him in.”
> ~Snip~
> In the video, we see the same scene from two different side-by-side vantage points of the interior house cameras of the US Capitol. Both cameras were facing the same door on the Upper West Terrace from opposite directions. The identical time codes in the videos can be seen in the upper left corners.
> ~Snip~
> The video shows police behaving like museum staff security guards as they stand or walk idly by as unknowing men and women walk through a small set of Capitol doors carrying American flags and Trump signs. Many are innocently occupied by taking selfie videos of themselves and the crowd, apparently excited to be inside the People’s House and wanting to commemorate the occasion. They are clearly oblivious to the fact they were doing anything illegal, or they surely would have turned their cameras off and hid from video recording. They had no idea of the political persecution, shame and the witch hunters that will come for them later.
> ~Snip~
> Supreme Court case Brady v. Maryland, 373 U.S. 83 (1963). The primary holding was that the government’s withholding of evidence that is material to the determination of either guilt or punishment of a criminal defendant violates the defendant’s constitutional right to due process.
> Incredibly, the Capitol Police and DOJ continue to withhold exculpatory video and audio evidence that could exonerate January 6th prisoners.
> ​One of the biggest sins committed by prosecutors is withholding exculpatory evidence from grand juries. The law does not require them to present proof (even videos) that confirm one’s innocence to the grand jury. If the grand juries had seen this video, the defendants would likely have never been charged in the first place. Maybe they would agree with Judge McFadden, who acquitted Matthew Martin because he stated that the behavior of police in other videos provided a “reasonable belief” that entry was allowed. It is evident from this footage that police, at minimum, did not discourage long lines of protesters and, at worst, created them.
> *“The First Amendment of the Constitution requires that the government not pick and choose between types of speech and types of protests,” said Dershowitz.* “I think that a double standard is being implied. We did not see this type of vigor in prosecuting Black Lives Matter activists and people who shut down important Government functions in other places in the west. You can’t have one standard for protests you agree with and another standard for protests you disagree with. There has to be one standard for all based on the objective evidence.”
> 
> Commentary:
> If this video is among the 14,000 hours of video Pelosi is hiding, she can be implicated and accused of "Obstruction of Justice".
> See:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi Congress Claims Sovereign Immunity in Federal Court to Keep Secret January 6 Videos and Emails - Judicial Watch
> 
> 
> (Washington, DC) – Judicial Watch announced that it filed an opposition to the U.S. Capitol Police’s (USCP) effort to shut down Judicial Watch’s federal lawsuit for January 6 videos and emails. Through its police department, Congress argues that the videos and emails are not public records...
> 
> 
> 
> www.judicialwatch.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, "Who are you going to believe? Me or your lying eyes?"
> Maoist Democrat Commies planned this as a False Flag event.
> Mayor Bowser refused the assistance of the National Guard by Trump,
> The planning, actions, of Progressive Maoist/DSA Democrat Commies in our Congress constitutes treason at the highest levels and begin with Pelosi, and end with the January 6th Commission
> In the end, the Jan 6th Commission Dems and Rino's, the judges who jailed these patriots, the prosecutors who prosecuted these patriots and any law enforcement or DOJ and FBI officials who participated in this charade need to be immediately jailed for conspiracy to overthrow the Government.
> According to the Progressive Maoist/DSA Dem Commies, this 'police escorted stroll through the capitol' is the "greatest threat to our democracy." Not ballot harvesting by thousands of mules across the swing states, not the millions of illegal immigrants crossing the southern border, not the media burying the Hunter Biden laptop story and calling it Russian disinformation, not spying on Trump, not covid fascism with mask and vaccine mandates, not the 2020 BLM riots but this. This reckless display of patriotic Americans that were foolish enough to trust undercover Feds and the Capitol police and enter a restricted building for a couple of hours.
> 
> ​





Leo123 said:


> I watched the whole video and, it was the police that let them in, it's on the video.  But your false hatred of Trump blinds you I guess.


don't be so Nieve this takeover and the attempted over throw of the government and our demacray was planned months in advance, They had insiders in the Military and they had insiders in the police.


----------



## Lastamender

jbander said:


> don't be so Nieve this takeover and the attempted over throw of the government and our demacray was planned months in advance, They had insiders in the Military and they had insiders in the police.


----------



## jbander

Leo123 said:


> No, YOUR ANTIFA response is insane and nonsense.


ok what is a weirder group Antifa or Q anon bozo brains.


Leo123 said:


> I watched the whole video and, it was the police that let them in, it's on the video.  But your false hatred of Trump blinds you I guess.


So a mindless Q anoner watches the whole thing and do you really think anyone would care what they thought. All you hate driven ramble brains are the same .


----------



## jbander

Leo123 said:


> jbander was parroting Democrat-Marxist talking points.  Babbling as usual.


I love this, this is the ultimate in right wing stupidity, Here's my point, I am a amazed at the rights willingness to step right up and proclaim to the whole world how ignorant they are , but we see it daily, why else would they be republicans in the first place.
     Now there isn't enough socialist, communist or, Marxist in this country to fill a thimble/ and there never will be , the only way that the ignorant can make it work for them is if they define what a Marxist , socialist and communist are themselves  . The Problem for the lame brains is that these three already have definition and that definition makes it 100% clear what loonies they are. They have no clue


----------



## jbander

Flash said:


> You are doing nothing more but the typical confused stupid uneducated Moon Bat denial.
> 
> The only thing we ever get out of you Moon Bats are denial of your corruption and incompetency and trying to blame your failures on somebody else.
> 
> Why were Patriots punished for a four hour protest against the Democrats stealing an election but yet the BLM and ANTIFA filth mostly got away with six months of insurrection resulting in murders and significant damage to over 200 American cities, including DC?
> 
> Not a fucking word out of Biden's Federal Justice Department but they went after the Patriots that took selfies of themselves sitting in Pelosi office.  The FBI sure hell didn't run down the BLM assholes like they went after the Patriots.
> 
> It is OK for the Negroes and Communists to burn down and loot the great American cities but don't you dare protest the Democrats stealing a Presidential election.


What a wacko.


----------



## toobfreak

schmidlap said:


> If you say so.


I DO say so.



schmidlap said:


> My noting that the Trump goons who swallowed the _"Big Lie"_


If it is such a big lie then where is your proof?



schmidlap said:


> and savaged outnumbered police in their attack


You kinda mean like the THOUSANDS of police injured in 2020 Floyd riots over no good reason with about FIFTY of them killed by fierce weapons used by your BLM mafia that raged on for MONTHS?



schmidlap said:


> on democracy


Unless you are democracy, quit your fucking patting yourself on your back as if anyone or thing that goes against YOU is against democracy, shitlap.  YOU are not democracy.  Why wasn't it "against democracy" when your Hillary made up the lie that Russia colluded to elect Trump?  Why wasn't it against democracy when the democrats spied on and sabotaged a sitting president duly elected by the people?  Why wasn't it against democracy when you twice impeached him over nothing?  Why wasn't it against democracy when you all knew you were running a crooked, fixed election designed to assure a sitting president not be reelected even if it meant installing some geriatric senile incompetent dangerous BUM in office?  And why isn't it against democracy now that you lock away people for months and years depriving them of all their constitutional rights guaranteed them by our laws while you try to deflect from the fact that you CAUSED the riot of J6?  Went so far as to make it happen so you could try to use it to endlessly badger and harass people who are a threat to your rotten party?



schmidlap said:


> are being identified, apprehended, prosecuted, convicted


Just like Putin would do!  But so far, convicted of nothing but mere slaps on the wrist because ther whole J6 thing is a fucking FRAUD just like YOU.


----------



## Leo123

jbander said:


> don't be so Nieve this takeover and the attempted over throw of the government and our demacray was planned months in advance, They had insiders in the Military and they had insiders in the police.


I'd rather believe an actual video than your twisted opinion.


----------



## Doc7505

Doc7505 said:


> The Weaponization Of January 6​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weaponization of January 6
> 
> 
> After the disputed 2020 election with questionable results in numerous states, millions of President Trump's supporters were enraged.  There were election challenges and protests across the country.   The major protest on January...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 Jul 2021 ~~ By Jeff Crouere
> Clearly, the January 6 narrative is serving a useful purpose for Democrats, and they are not likely to abandon it any time soon.
> 
> SNIP
> 
> Research from the staff of U.S. Senator Ron Johnson (R-WI) shows that approximately 40% of those who entered the U.S. Capitol were allowed into the building by the police. Among the rest, those who committed vandalism or assault should be prosecuted. The others may have entered the building illegally, but their actions do not rise to the level of terrorism.
> It has not stopped some far-left activists masquerading as analysts from claiming that the events of January 6 were worse than 9/11, the day that the country was attacked by Islamic terrorists, which resulted in the deaths of 2,977 innocent people. According to Steve Schmidt, co-founder of the disgraced Lincoln Project, “The 1/6 attack for the future of the country is a profoundly more dangerous event than the 9/11 attacks, and in the end, the 1/6 attacks are likely to kill a lot more Americans than were killed in the 9/11 attacks.”
> 
> 
> Comment:
> We are supposed to believe the lying Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat cabal who pushed the Russian hoax.
> Actually, January 6th was a block party compared to what BLM and Antifa have done in American Blue Plantation cities.
> The PM/DSA Commie Left is using the Jan. 6 incident in much the same way the Nazis used the Reichstag fire in 1933. They are using it as an excuse to unleash the power of the federal government to persecute the political opposition while cracking down on civil liberties and confiscate the arms that stop them from a complete takeover of America.
> The PM/DSA Commie propaganda machine has grossly exaggerated the Jan 6th mostly peaceful protests:
> 1) To discredit Trump and his supporters as traitors​2) To persecute Trump at a staged a Soviet show trial, once more​3) To advance the anti-white nationalist domestic enemy narrative​4) To criminalize the election was stolen accusation.​What has been completely omitted and left out of most news stories. ANTIFA was bussed in with police escort and they had online communication directing members to wear Trump garb. The violence outside the Capital Building looked staged. Police escorting protesters through the Capitol.
> Police issued PR 24 batons being used by Antifa to break windows to enter the Capital building. It's undeniable that it was a false flag operation.
> The real crime of Jan 6th is 400 people held in solitary confinement in DC jails without bail. They are being tortured to force them to say Trump made them do it to get released.
> Free the Jan 6th 400!
> ​



Nine months later and still there are American citizens incarcerated in D.C. dungeons, while DoJ and FBI refuse to release exculpatory evidence including videos. 
See:








						Julie Kelly: FBI Is Refusing to Release Hundreds of Thousands of Pages Related to Jan.6 -- Hidden from Jan. 6 Defendants (VIDEO)
					

Julie Kelly from American Greatness went on The War Room and dropped several bombs on the FBI and Deep State’s actions before, during and after the January 6 protests. The FBI under Chris Wray is still hiding hundreds of thousands of requested documents related to January 6 and uploaded them to...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				




"it is a crime for the Government to fail to release exculpatory evidence to the defense vis a vis Brady v. Maryland.
See: FindLaw's United States Supreme Court case and opinions.


----------



## Leo123

Doc7505 said:


> Nine months later and still there are American citizens incarcerated in D.C. dungeons, while DoJ and FBI refuse to release exculpatory evidence including videos.
> See:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julie Kelly: FBI Is Refusing to Release Hundreds of Thousands of Pages Related to Jan.6 -- Hidden from Jan. 6 Defendants (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> Julie Kelly from American Greatness went on The War Room and dropped several bombs on the FBI and Deep State’s actions before, during and after the January 6 protests. The FBI under Chris Wray is still hiding hundreds of thousands of requested documents related to January 6 and uploaded them to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "it is a crime for the Government to fail to release exculpatory evidence to the defense vis a vis Brady v. Maryland.
> See: FindLaw's United States Supreme Court case and opinions.


Jan 6th protestors are now political prisoners.   Not unlike most of the world where Marxist regimes are really ruled by tyrants.    They tyrannical left are attempting to take over America and have infiltrated the Democrat party.  Democrats need to reject their pro abortion, pro homosexual, pro criminal, anti-white, anti-America policies that have infected their party.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

jbander said:


> don't be so* Nieve *this takeover and the attempted over throw of the government and our demacray was planned months in advance, They had insiders in the Military and they had insiders in the police.


Nieve?


----------



## Failzero

I’ve known the FBI were bad actors since the Richard Jewell fiasco


----------



## Flash

jbander said:


> don't be so Nieve this takeover and the attempted over throw of the government and our demacray was planned months in advance, They had insiders in the Military and they had insiders in the police.


You are delusional Moon Bat.

A four hour protest against the Democrat filth stealing the election from the American people was not anywhere close to an "attempted  takeover of the government". If we Americans wanted to take over the government we would have shown up in DC with guns and the street would be running with the blood of tyrants.  It wouldn't have been showing up with cell phones to do selfies in Pelosi's office.

The destruction of this country was the six months of BLM/ANTFIA looting, murdering, rioting and destroying in 200 American cities including DC.  This destruction supported by the Democrat assholes kissing the ass of the goddamn rioting Negroes.

You asshole Moon Bats know you stole the election just as much as we Americans know it.  The Biden administration was using the force of the Federal government to run down American Patriots and throw them in jail for having the audacity to spend a few hours protesting their thievery. It is despicable.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

jbander said:


> don't be so Nieve this takeover and the attempted over throw of the government and our demacray was planned months in advance, They had insiders in the Military and they had insiders in the police.


Are you saying Nancy Piglosi is an insider?


----------



## PoliticalChic

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Nieve?




The effect of govenment schooling.....


----------



## schmidlap

Correll said:


> 1. THe behavior of the Dems, look like the behavior of guilty people that depend on cheating to win.
> 
> 2. The absurd heavy handed focus on the 1/6 rioters, is a violation of the right to equal protection, not to mention other abuses such as timely justice or held without trial.


Your hyper-partisan perspective notwithstanding, hundreds of the Trump's goons who savaged outnumbered police on January 6, 2021 in a failed attempt to sabotage democracy have been identified, apprehended, prosecuted, and are being convicted and are confessing.

None has shown that his civil rights have been violated, despite ideological show business propagandists training their parrots to squeal victimhood.




​
Fanatical Trump bum kissers are _not_ above the law. 




Crapping on America's justice system is no less depraved than crapping on its democratic institutions.


*Lawyer for Jan. 6 defendant argues Trump abused his position to 'authorize this assault'*

*Jan. 6 riot defendant blames his conduct on **Trump*

*Jury convicts former Va. police officer for role in Jan. 6 riot*​


----------



## schmidlap

toobfreak said:


> I DO say so.
> 
> 
> If it is such a big lie then where is your proof?
> 
> 
> You kinda mean like the THOUSANDS of police injured in 2020 Floyd riots over no good reason with about FIFTY of them killed by fierce weapons used by your BLM mafia that raged on for MONTHS?
> 
> 
> Unless you are democracy, quit your fucking patting yourself on your back as if anyone or thing that goes against YOU is against democracy, shitlap.  YOU are not democracy.  Why wasn't it "against democracy" when your Hillary made up the lie that Russia colluded to elect Trump?  Why wasn't it against democracy when the democrats spied on and sabotaged a sitting president duly elected by the people?  Why wasn't it against democracy when you twice impeached him over nothing?  Why wasn't it against democracy when you all knew you were running a crooked, fixed election designed to assure a sitting president not be reelected even if it meant installing some geriatric senile incompetent dangerous BUM in office?  And why isn't it against democracy now that you lock away people for months and years depriving them of all their constitutional rights guaranteed them by our laws while you try to deflect from the fact that you CAUSED the riot of J6?  Went so far as to make it happen so you could try to use it to endlessly badger and harass people who are a threat to your rotten party?
> 
> 
> Just like Putin would do!  But so far, convicted of nothing but mere slaps on the wrist because ther whole J6 thing is a fucking FRAUD just like YOU.


Your desperate attempts at diversion fail. 

The Trump goons of January 6, enjoying all the rights of citizens under our system of jurisprudence, continue to be brought to justice.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

PoliticalChic said:


> The effect of govenment schooling.....


I would say government schooling post 1970.  I went to public school and I know that "nieve" is actually a word, but not an English word in common usage today, and that moron certainly would not have the word in their limited vocabulary.


----------



## PoliticalChic

schmidlap said:


> Your hyper-partisan perspective notwithstanding, hundreds of the Trump's goons who savaged outnumbered police on January 6, 2021 in a failed attempt to sabotage democracy have been identified, apprehended, prosecuted, and are being convicted and are confessing.
> 
> None has shown that his civil rights have been violated, despite ideological show business propagandists training their parrots to squeal victimhood.
> 
> View attachment 629968​
> Fanatical Trump bum kissers are _not_ above the law.
> 
> View attachment 629978
> Crapping on America's justice system is no less depraved than crapping on its democratic institutions.
> 
> 
> *Lawyer for Jan. 6 defendant argues Trump abused his position to 'authorize this assault'*
> 
> *Jan. 6 riot defendant blames his conduct on **Trump*
> 
> *Jury convicts former Va. police officer for role in Jan. 6 riot*​





schmidlap said:


> Your hyper-partisan perspective notwithstanding, hundreds of the Trump's goons who savaged outnumbered police on January 6, 2021 in a failed attempt to sabotage democracy have been identified, apprehended, prosecuted, and are being convicted and are confessing.
> 
> None has shown that his civil rights have been violated, despite ideological show business propagandists training their parrots to squeal victimhood.
> 
> View attachment 629968​
> Fanatical Trump bum kissers are _not_ above the law.
> 
> View attachment 629978
> Crapping on America's justice system is no less depraved than crapping on its democratic institutions.
> 
> 
> *Lawyer for Jan. 6 defendant argues Trump abused his position to 'authorize this assault'*
> 
> *Jan. 6 riot defendant blames his conduct on **Trump*
> 
> *Jury convicts former Va. police officer for role in Jan. 6 riot*​





There's no violence in that picture.....

Nor in these of Trump supporters:










But there sure is by your Biden voters, the ones responsible for any violence at the Capitol:


1.It is of the utmost necessity for the Left to mitigate, disguise, *the year-long series of riots, arsons, assaults, mayhem that they released on America *in preparation for stealing the election. Toward that end, they designed a *Biden-voter riot a the Capitol, *had their media allies pretend the damage was done by Trump supporters, the effort to shield the fact that their BLM, ANTIFA, and assorted other anarko-communist thugs were actually behind it. They learned that from earlier Nazis, as in the Reichstag Fire, a model for false-flag propaganda.









2. Completely ignored behind the pretense that this was an insurrection, a rebellion, an attack on democracy itself, was *the real such attack on America: The three day siege of the White House in May of 2020, occupation of Lafayette Park, and the burning of the historic St. John's Church.



"**Debunking The Photo Op Myth: Inspector General Investigation Refutes Media Account On The Clearing Of Lafayette Park*

For over a year, there has been one fact that has been repeated in literally thousands of news stories: former Attorney General Bill Barr ordered the clearing of Lafayette Park on June 1, 2020 to allow former President Donald Trump to hold his controversial photo op in front of St. John’s Church. From the outset, there was ample reason to question the claim echoed across media outlets. As I noted in my testimony to Congress on the protest that month, the operation was clearly a response to days of violent and destructive protests. Now the Inspector General has completed its investigation and the report debunks the conspiracy theory that the Lafayette Square area was cleared to make way for the Trump photo op.



While many today still claim that the protests were “entirely peaceful” and there was no “attack on the White House,” that claim is demonstrably false. It is only plausible if one looks at the level of violence at the start of the clearing operation as opposed to the prior 48 hours. There was in fact an exceptionally high number of officers were injured during the protests. In addition to a reported 150 officers were injured (including at least 49 Park Police officers around the White House), protesters caused extensive property damage including the torching of a historic structure and the attempted arson of St. John’s. The threat was so great that Trump had to be moved into the bunker because the Secret Service feared a breach of security around the White House."









						Debunking The Photo Op Myth: Inspector General Investigation Refutes Media Account On The Clearing Of Lafayette Park
					

For over a year, there has been one fact that has been repeated in literally thousands of news stories: former Attorney General Bill Barr ordered the clearing of Lafayette Park on June 1, 2020 to a…




					jonathanturley.org
				








“More than 60 Secret Service officers and special agents sustained multiple injuries in three days worth of violent clashes stemming from protests demanding justice for George Floyd in Washington, D.C.



The uprisings overflowed from Lafayette Park and continued near the White House on Saturday night and early into Sunday morning. Protesters in the area had taken to the streets since Friday to condemn police brutality.”



At least 60 Secret Service members injured during George Floyd protests in DC







*“St. John's Church Near White House Set on Fire ….*fire crews were able to get to the scene to save the historic structure where every president since James Madison has attendended services,…” St. John's Church Near White House Set on Fire






















First time a President had to be evacuated from the White House since the War of 1812.







Here is MSNBC reporting on that ‘mostly peaceful protest” attacking the WhiteHouse






“….folks trying to make a point of being peaceful….”







Peaceful protesters jumping the barriers at the White House.










The Democrat party would love to have an excuse to cover, to mitigate, what they have done for a full year of riots....and that is the reason for amplifying the farrago at the Capitol.

I've seen worse at Walmart on Black Friday.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiPLWWffzQQ&t=2s


----------



## schmidlap

PoliticalChic said:


> There's no violence in that picture.....
> 
> Nor in these of Trump supporters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there sure is by your Biden voters, the ones responsible for any violence at the Capitol:
> 
> 
> 1.It is of the utmost necessity for the Left to mitigate, disguise, *the year-long series of riots, arsons, assaults, mayhem that they released on America *in preparation for stealing the election. Toward that end, they designed a *Biden-voter riot a the Capitol, *had their media allies pretend the damage was done by Trump supporters, the effort to shield the fact that their BLM, ANTIFA, and assorted other anarko-communist thugs were actually behind it. They learned that from earlier Nazis, as in the Reichstag Fire, a model for false-flag propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Completely ignored behind the pretense that this was an insurrection, a rebellion, an attack on democracy itself, was *the real such attack on America: The three day siege of the White House in May of 2020, occupation of Lafayette Park, and the burning of the historic St. John's Church.
> 
> 
> 
> "**Debunking The Photo Op Myth: Inspector General Investigation Refutes Media Account On The Clearing Of Lafayette Park*
> 
> For over a year, there has been one fact that has been repeated in literally thousands of news stories: former Attorney General Bill Barr ordered the clearing of Lafayette Park on June 1, 2020 to allow former President Donald Trump to hold his controversial photo op in front of St. John’s Church. From the outset, there was ample reason to question the claim echoed across media outlets. As I noted in my testimony to Congress on the protest that month, the operation was clearly a response to days of violent and destructive protests. Now the Inspector General has completed its investigation and the report debunks the conspiracy theory that the Lafayette Square area was cleared to make way for the Trump photo op.
> 
> 
> 
> While many today still claim that the protests were “entirely peaceful” and there was no “attack on the White House,” that claim is demonstrably false. It is only plausible if one looks at the level of violence at the start of the clearing operation as opposed to the prior 48 hours. There was in fact an exceptionally high number of officers were injured during the protests. In addition to a reported 150 officers were injured (including at least 49 Park Police officers around the White House), protesters caused extensive property damage including the torching of a historic structure and the attempted arson of St. John’s. The threat was so great that Trump had to be moved into the bunker because the Secret Service feared a breach of security around the White House."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debunking The Photo Op Myth: Inspector General Investigation Refutes Media Account On The Clearing Of Lafayette Park
> 
> 
> For over a year, there has been one fact that has been repeated in literally thousands of news stories: former Attorney General Bill Barr ordered the clearing of Lafayette Park on June 1, 2020 to a…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonathanturley.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “More than 60 Secret Service officers and special agents sustained multiple injuries in three days worth of violent clashes stemming from protests demanding justice for George Floyd in Washington, D.C.
> 
> 
> 
> The uprisings overflowed from Lafayette Park and continued near the White House on Saturday night and early into Sunday morning. Protesters in the area had taken to the streets since Friday to condemn police brutality.”
> 
> 
> 
> At least 60 Secret Service members injured during George Floyd protests in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“St. John's Church Near White House Set on Fire ….*fire crews were able to get to the scene to save the historic structure where every president since James Madison has attendended services,…” St. John's Church Near White House Set on Fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time a President had to be evacuated from the White House since the War of 1812.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is MSNBC reporting on that ‘mostly peaceful protest” attacking the WhiteHouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “….folks trying to make a point of being peaceful….”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peaceful protesters jumping the barriers at the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrat party would love to have an excuse to cover, to mitigate, what they have done for a full year of riots....and that is the reason for amplifying the farrago at the Capitol.
> 
> I've seen worse at Walmart on Black Friday.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiPLWWffzQQ&t=2s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 629983


Meanwhile, justice persists.

*Capitol riot defendant blames actions on Trump and false election claims*​


----------



## PoliticalChic

schmidlap said:


> Meanwhile, justice persists.
> 
> *Capitol riot defendant blames actions on Trump and false election claims*​





You have a long history of lying and of parroting the lies.

That's why you are simply a Schmidlap-dog of the Democrats.


----------



## schmidlap

PoliticalChic said:


> You have a long history of lying and of parroting the lies.
> 
> That's why you are simply a Schmidlap-dog of the Democrats.
> 
> View attachment 630025


Meanwhile, back in the realm of reality,  the convictions of Trump goons who savaged outnumbered police on January 6, 2021 continues.


----------



## PoliticalChic

schmidlap said:


> Meanwhile, back in the realm of reality,  the convictions of Trump goons who savaged outnumbered police on January 6, 2021 continues.




Any 'convictions' of the poliltical prisoners of Jan 6 will simply mirror so many other aspects that the Democrat Party and the Bolsheviks have in common.





The *Moscow trials* were a series of show trials held by the Soviet Union between 1936 and 1938 at the instigation of Joseph Stalin. They were nominally directed against "Trotskyists" and members of "Right Opposition" of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union. At the time the three Moscow trials were given extravagant titles:


The defendants were Old Bolshevik Party leaders and top officials of the Soviet secret police. Most were charged under Article 58 of the RSFSR Penal Code with conspiring with Imperialist powers to assassinate Stalin and other Soviet leaders, dismember the Soviet Union, and restore capitalism. Several prominent figures (such as Andrei Bubnov, Alexander Beloborodov, Nikolay Yezhov) were sentenced to death during this period outside these trials.

The Moscow trials led to the execution of many of the defendants. The trials are generally seen as part of Stalin's Great Purge, a campaign to rid the party of current or prior opposition, ....."





						Moscow trials - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






You might understand it if you were an American.


----------



## schmidlap

PoliticalChic said:


> Any 'convictions' of the poliltical prisoners of Jan 6 will simply mirror so many other aspects that the Democrat Party and the Bolsheviks have in common.
> 
> View attachment 630036
> The *Moscow trials* were a series of show trials held by the Soviet Union between 1936 and 1938 at the instigation of Joseph Stalin. They were nominally directed against "Trotskyists" and members of "Right Opposition" of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union. At the time the three Moscow trials were given extravagant titles:
> 
> 
> The defendants were Old Bolshevik Party leaders and top officials of the Soviet secret police. Most were charged under Article 58 of the RSFSR Penal Code with conspiring with Imperialist powers to assassinate Stalin and other Soviet leaders, dismember the Soviet Union, and restore capitalism. Several prominent figures (such as Andrei Bubnov, Alexander Beloborodov, Nikolay Yezhov) were sentenced to death during this period outside these trials.
> 
> The Moscow trials led to the execution of many of the defendants. The trials are generally seen as part of Stalin's Great Purge, a campaign to rid the party of current or prior opposition, ....."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow trials - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might understand it if you were an American.


You can either ignore all the judicial rulings you don't like, or attack the United States judicial system as corrupt and/or incompetent.

In the meantime justice is being impartially dispensed.


----------



## PoliticalChic

schmidlap said:


> You can either ignore all the judicial rulings you don't like, or attack the United States judicial system as corrupt and/or incompetent.
> 
> In the meantime justice is being impartially dispensed.




Are you really this stupid, or merely as crooked as you appear.

The cases are Bolshevik Show Trials to disguise the 12 thousand riots and arson that the Democrats authorized.


"Over the past several decades, the progressive Left has successfully fulfilled Antonio Gramsci’s famed admonition of a “long march through the institutions”. In almost every Western country, its adherents now dominate the education system, media, cultural institutions, and financial behemoths." 








						Is this the end of progressive America?
					

Multiple fronts of resistance are taking shape




					unherd.com
				





And the legal agencies as well.

And you and your sort have helped them accomplish this, the destruction of America.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> There's no violence in that picture.....
> 
> Nor in these of Trump supporters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there sure is by your Biden voters, the ones responsible for any violence at the Capitol:
> 
> 
> 1.It is of the utmost necessity for the Left to mitigate, disguise, *the year-long series of riots, arsons, assaults, mayhem that they released on America *in preparation for stealing the election. Toward that end, they designed a *Biden-voter riot a the Capitol, *had their media allies pretend the damage was done by Trump supporters, the effort to shield the fact that their BLM, ANTIFA, and assorted other anarko-communist thugs were actually behind it. They learned that from earlier Nazis, as in the Reichstag Fire, a model for false-flag propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Completely ignored behind the pretense that this was an insurrection, a rebellion, an attack on democracy itself, was *the real such attack on America: The three day siege of the White House in May of 2020, occupation of Lafayette Park, and the burning of the historic St. John's Church.
> 
> 
> 
> "**Debunking The Photo Op Myth: Inspector General Investigation Refutes Media Account On The Clearing Of Lafayette Park*
> 
> For over a year, there has been one fact that has been repeated in literally thousands of news stories: former Attorney General Bill Barr ordered the clearing of Lafayette Park on June 1, 2020 to allow former President Donald Trump to hold his controversial photo op in front of St. John’s Church. From the outset, there was ample reason to question the claim echoed across media outlets. As I noted in my testimony to Congress on the protest that month, the operation was clearly a response to days of violent and destructive protests. Now the Inspector General has completed its investigation and the report debunks the conspiracy theory that the Lafayette Square area was cleared to make way for the Trump photo op.
> 
> 
> 
> While many today still claim that the protests were “entirely peaceful” and there was no “attack on the White House,” that claim is demonstrably false. It is only plausible if one looks at the level of violence at the start of the clearing operation as opposed to the prior 48 hours. There was in fact an exceptionally high number of officers were injured during the protests. In addition to a reported 150 officers were injured (including at least 49 Park Police officers around the White House), protesters caused extensive property damage including the torching of a historic structure and the attempted arson of St. John’s. The threat was so great that Trump had to be moved into the bunker because the Secret Service feared a breach of security around the White House."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debunking The Photo Op Myth: Inspector General Investigation Refutes Media Account On The Clearing Of Lafayette Park
> 
> 
> For over a year, there has been one fact that has been repeated in literally thousands of news stories: former Attorney General Bill Barr ordered the clearing of Lafayette Park on June 1, 2020 to a…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonathanturley.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “More than 60 Secret Service officers and special agents sustained multiple injuries in three days worth of violent clashes stemming from protests demanding justice for George Floyd in Washington, D.C.
> 
> 
> 
> The uprisings overflowed from Lafayette Park and continued near the White House on Saturday night and early into Sunday morning. Protesters in the area had taken to the streets since Friday to condemn police brutality.”
> 
> 
> 
> At least 60 Secret Service members injured during George Floyd protests in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“St. John's Church Near White House Set on Fire ….*fire crews were able to get to the scene to save the historic structure where every president since James Madison has attendended services,…” St. John's Church Near White House Set on Fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time a President had to be evacuated from the White House since the War of 1812.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is MSNBC reporting on that ‘mostly peaceful protest” attacking the WhiteHouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “….folks trying to make a point of being peaceful….”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peaceful protesters jumping the barriers at the White House.
> 
> 
> The Democrat party would love to have an excuse to cover, to mitigate, what they have done for a full year of riots....and that is the reason for amplifying the farrago at the Capitol.
> 
> I've seen worse at Walmart on Black Friday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 629983



Imbecile...


----------



## schmidlap

PoliticalChic said:


> Are you really this stupid, or merely as crooked as you appear.
> 
> The cases are Bolshevik Show Trials to disguise the 12 thousand riots and arson that the Democrats authorized.
> 
> 
> "Over the past several decades, the progressive Left has successfully fulfilled Antonio Gramsci’s famed admonition of a “long march through the institutions”. In almost every Western country, its adherents now dominate the education system, media, cultural institutions, and financial behemoths."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the end of progressive America?
> 
> 
> Multiple fronts of resistance are taking shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unherd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the legal agencies as well.
> 
> And you and your sort have helped them accomplish this, the destruction of America.


Again, your raving notwithstanding, please provide a list of all the judicial rulings since the Cry Baby Loser was booted by the American electorate at their first opportunity on November 3, 2020 that upheld the notion of a delusional _"Landslide!," _and all the exonerations of the Trump goons who attacked Congress on January 6, 2021.

Your citation of all such adjudications, including favorable recounts, audits, and court appeals, should not be too formidable a challenge to deal in reality.

Noxious emissions aside,


----------



## PoliticalChic

schmidlap said:


> Again, your raving notwithstanding, please provide a list of all the judicial rulings since the Cry Baby Loser was booted by the American electorate at their first opportunity on November 3, 2020 that upheld the notion of a delusional _"Landslide!," _and all the exonerations of the Trump goons who attacked Congress on January 6, 2021.
> 
> Your citation of all such adjudications, including favorable recounts, audits, and court appeals, should not be too formidable a challenge to deal in reality.
> 
> Noxious emissions aside,
> 
> View attachment 630064​




Let's use you to prove that Biden didn't win.




Trump got 74.2 million votes.

Biden couldn't possibly have gotten close to that number.

Let's use you to prove it:

I can name dozens of Biden policies I voted against.....and Trump policies I voted for.

Let's see you name the Biden policies you voted for, or the Trump policies you voted against.

If.....when.....you can't, well.....then the only explanation is a stolen election.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Let's use you to prove that Biden didn't win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump got 74.2 million votes.
> 
> Biden couldn't possibly have gotten close to that number.
> 
> Let's use you to prove it:
> 
> I can name dozens of Biden policies I voted against.....and Trump policies I voted for.
> 
> Let's see you name the Biden policies you voted for, or the Trump policies you voted against.
> 
> If.....when.....you can't, well.....then the only explanation is a stolen election.



LOL

Poor, soreloser trumptard, drink up!


----------



## toobfreak

schmidlap said:


> Your desperate attempts at diversion fail.  The Trump goons of January 6, enjoying all the rights of citizens under our system of jurisprudence, continue to be brought to justice.



Did that make you feel better there, little boy?   Being locked in a dark cell 23 hours a day in solitary with minimal food, little healthcare, no visitation, no charges and not even a court date for well over a year just for walking into an open capitol with others as police stand by and hold the door for you is your idea of "enjoying all the rights of citizens under our system of jurisprudence," little commie? The Gitmo detainees in Cuba are treated far better, you shithead.


----------



## schmidlap

toobfreak said:


> Did that make you feel better there, little boy?   Being locked in a dark cell 23 hours a day in solitary with minimal food, little healthcare, no visitation, no charges and not even a court date for well over a year just for walking into an open capitol with others as police stand by and hold the door for you is your idea of "enjoying all the rights of citizens under our system of jurisprudence," little commie? The Gitmo detainees in Cuba are treated far better, you shithead.


So _sad_.




Playing the victim card by contriving your tales of horror is very  pitiful, indeed.

If you are upset by the Trump goons who attacked the Capitol and savaged outnumbered police being brought to justice, you must recognize that their brazen self-incrimination via selfies was very dumb, indeed.

Some now acknowledging that they were incited by a blatant lie suggests a modicum of enlightenment.


----------



## toobfreak

schmidlap said:


> Playing the victim card​


Democrats LIVE to play the victim card!



schmidlap said:


> by contriving your tales of horror is very pitiful, indeed.​


Contrived?  









						VERIFY: Yes, some Capitol Riot defendants are being held without bond before their trials
					

A landmark decision on bond for Capitol Riot suspects handed down by the United States Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia is part of the reason why.




					www.wusa9.com
				












						Jan 6 protesters/trespassers/rioters held in solitary, no bail, some without charges
					

People at the Capitol, not necessarily in the Capitol, on January 6th are in restrictive housing, aka solitary. Elizabeth Warren (MA) and Dick Durbin (IL) spoke up against the harsh treatment of people taken into custody for the Jan. 6 Capitol “riot.” MASS SOLITARY According to the Tennessee...




					www.independentsentinel.com
				












						Capitol Injustice: January 6 Rioters Held in Solitary Confinement - The American Spectator | USA News and PoliticsThe American Spectator | USA News and Politics
					

We all saw what unfolded on January 6 at the Capitol Building in Washington, D.C. It was a national embarrassment and an utter disgrace. CNN and many other news outlets have never stopped reminding us about that fact, in an...




					spectator.org
				




MIND YOU:  Even the worst among the J6 protesters did nothing worse than did hundreds if not thousands of BLM Floyd protesers did in 2020, where THOUSANDS of police were injured badly, dozens of them KILLED, doing BILLIONS of dollars in damages.



schmidlap said:


> If you are upset by the Trump goons who attacked the Capitol


No, I applaud their actions.  At least they had the guts to try to stand up for justice after the heinous fraud of the 2020 "election."


----------



## daveman

toobfreak said:


> Did that make you feel better there, little boy?   Being locked in a dark cell 23 hours a day in solitary with minimal food, little healthcare, no visitation, no charges and not even a court date for well over a year just for walking into an open capitol with others as police stand by and hold the door for you is your idea of "enjoying all the rights of citizens under our system of jurisprudence," little commie? The Gitmo detainees in Cuba are treated far better, you shithead.


Yes, but he supports Gitmo detainees.


----------



## schmidlap

toobfreak said:


> Democrats LIVE to play the victim card!
> 
> 
> Contrived?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERIFY: Yes, some Capitol Riot defendants are being held without bond before their trials
> 
> 
> A landmark decision on bond for Capitol Riot suspects handed down by the United States Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia is part of the reason why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wusa9.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan 6 protesters/trespassers/rioters held in solitary, no bail, some without charges
> 
> 
> People at the Capitol, not necessarily in the Capitol, on January 6th are in restrictive housing, aka solitary. Elizabeth Warren (MA) and Dick Durbin (IL) spoke up against the harsh treatment of people taken into custody for the Jan. 6 Capitol “riot.” MASS SOLITARY According to the Tennessee...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independentsentinel.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol Injustice: January 6 Rioters Held in Solitary Confinement - The American Spectator | USA News and PoliticsThe American Spectator | USA News and Politics
> 
> 
> We all saw what unfolded on January 6 at the Capitol Building in Washington, D.C. It was a national embarrassment and an utter disgrace. CNN and many other news outlets have never stopped reminding us about that fact, in an...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spectator.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIND YOU:  Even the worst among the J6 protesters did nothing worse than did hundreds if not thousands of BLM Floyd protesers did in 2020, where THOUSANDS of police were injured badly, dozens of them KILLED, doing BILLIONS of dollars in damages.
> 
> 
> No, I applaud their actions.  At least they had the guts to try to stand up for justice after the heinous fraud of the 2020 "election."


I'm aware of your propaganda sites.

Anyone who has_ actual_ evidence of mistreatment of prisoners has legal recourse they are free to pursue through proper channels rather than just blowing gas for entertainment purposes.

The hyperbolic victimhood card is not even played by the vast majority of Trump goons facing prosecution.
​The defendants were charged with crimes not because of their political views, but because they allegedly committed violent acts or other crimes during the riot...​​An Instagram post says people charged in the Jan. 6 assault on the U.S. Capitol are "political prisoners" and "non-violent trespassers" who have been held in solitary confinement for the past six months.​​The vast majority of defendants have been released from custody while awaiting trial, but some held in jail have been kept in solitary confinement.​​The defendants face numerous charges that include violent acts and attacks on officers. While many defendants may have been inspired to participate based on their political beliefs, there is no evidence they are being prosecuted for those beliefs; the charges and court documents show they are being prosecuted for actions that law enforcement officials say violated the law.​​








						PolitiFact - Jailed defendants in Jan. 6 attack aren’t 'political prisoners.' They’re charged with real crimes.
					

Some of the people charged with crimes in the Jan. 6 assault on the U.S. Capitol have been held in solitary confinement




					www.politifact.com
				



​​​​


----------



## toobfreak

schmidlap said:


> I'm aware of your propaganda sites.


FUCK OFF ASSHOLE.  SHOVE YOUR GARBAGE UP YOUR ASS.  THEY AIN'T "MY" SITES, AND NONE OF IT IS FUCKING PROPAGANDA.  



schmidlap said:


> Anyone who has_ actual_ evidence of mistreatment of prisoners has legal recourse.


I'm sure that'll make these people feel a lot better, asshole, as they wait YEARS just for a chance to have their cases finally tried.  One guy who did nothing was even driven to SUICIDE by the relentless DOJ who tried to start a new case against him after the first one failed.  His blood is on your hands.


----------



## schmidlap

toobfreak said:


> FUCK OFF ASSHOLE.  SHOVE YOUR GARBAGE UP YOUR ASS.  THEY AIN'T "MY" SITES, AND NONE OF IT IS FUCKING PROPAGANDA.


Hysterical tantrumps are ineffective in matters of American jurisprudence. The prosecution of Trump goons proceeds in a proper fasion and, as noted, if any feel their rights as citizens have not been respected, they have the right to file charges - or to blow gas, if they wish.


----------



## daveman

schmidlap said:


> Hysterical tantrumps are ineffective in matters of American jurisprudence. The prosecution of Trump goons proceeds in a proper fasion and, as noted, if any feel their rights as citizens have not been respected, they have the right to file charges - or to blow gas, if they wish.


Hey, speaking of American jurisprudence, how about that Rittenhouse verdict, huh?  That was awesome, the way he was found not guilty of all charges because he very obviously was defending his life against violent rioters and the prosecution was politically motivated.


----------



## toobfreak

schmidlap said:


> Hysterical tantrumps are ineffective


Whatthefuck is THAT gibberish supposed to mean, Moron?



schmidlap said:


> goons proceeds in a proper fasion


No speaka ze English, Boob?



schmidlap said:


> if any feel their rights as citizens have not been respected, they have the right to file charges


Remember that when the commies come and lock you up, Dolt.


----------



## toobfreak

schmidlap said:


> PolitiFact - Jailed defendants in Jan. 6 attack aren’t 'political prisoners.' They’re charged with real crimes.
> 
> 
> Some of the people charged with crimes in the Jan. 6 assault on the U.S. Capitol have been held in solitary confinement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com



Take you garbage lies and propaganda and shove them where you live, Holmes.  If Trump's DOJ were doing this to the BLM faggots, your head would be splitting open with rage.


----------



## schmidlap

daveman said:


> Hey, speaking of American jurisprudence, how about that Rittenhouse verdict, huh?


A disparate matter about which I have never expressed an opinion.

Despite the verdict, I always thought Orenthal Simpson was guilty, but I don't second guess juries.


----------



## daveman

schmidlap said:


> A disparate matter about which I have never expressed an opinion.
> 
> Despite the verdict, I always thought Orenthal Simpson was guilty, but I don't second guess juries.


Mmm hmmm.  You sure about that?  You kinda seem to have made up your mind here.


----------



## Doc7505

schmidlap said:


> Your hyper-partisan perspective notwithstanding, hundreds of the Trump's goons who savaged outnumbered police on January 6, 2021 in a failed attempt to sabotage democracy have been identified, apprehended, prosecuted, and are being convicted and are confessing.
> 
> None has shown that his civil rights have been violated, despite ideological show business propagandists training their parrots to squeal victimhood.
> 
> View attachment 629968​
> Fanatical Trump bum kissers are _not_ above the law.
> 
> View attachment 629978
> Crapping on America's justice system is no less depraved than crapping on its democratic institutions.
> 
> 
> *Lawyer for Jan. 6 defendant argues Trump abused his position to 'authorize this assault'*
> 
> *Jan. 6 riot defendant blames his conduct on **Trump*
> 
> *Jury convicts former Va. police officer for role in Jan. 6 riot*​



On the other hand, we had the "Summer of Love".

**********

​


----------



## schmidlap

daveman said:


> Mmm hmmm.  You sure about that?  You kinda seem to have made up your mind here.


Yes. I have never questioned the verdict in the case you evoked as an attempt at diversion. Juries are not infallible, obviously, but make their decisions based upon the evidence with which they are presented. The relative competence of the defense attorneys and  prosecution can be determinative.


----------



## Correll

schmidlap said:


> Your hyper-partisan perspective notwithstanding, hundreds of the Trump's goons who savaged outnumbered police on January 6, 2021 in a failed attempt to sabotage democracy have been identified, apprehended, prosecuted, and are being convicted and are confessing.
> 
> None has shown that his civil rights have been violated, despite ideological show business propagandists training their parrots to squeal victimhood.
> 
> View attachment 629968​
> Fanatical Trump bum kissers are _not_ above the la....



1. Your hysterical partisan terminology is noted and dismissed.

2. Feds have admitted to abuse the rights of the accused, in the Lucas Denney case. And their abuse obviously goes beyond what they even admitted. 

3. Thus, your claim is false. This is where you settle your ass down and discuss the issue rationally , or double down and reveal  yourself to be just a partisan hack. LIke you accuse me of being.


----------



## schmidlap

Doc7505 said:


> On the other hand, we had the "Summer of Love".
> ​






_"Oh, yeah!
Well, whaddabout...?"_​
Such irrelevant diversions are resorted to by desperate individuals who are impotent in contriving a cogent defense.

Are there other criminal acts perpetrated elsewhere? Indeed, but_ this _discussion concerns the 700+ Trump goons charged with crimes in their attack on the Capitol on January 6, 2021. They are being convicted and confessing, some blaming the Cry Baby Loser for lying to them.


----------



## August West

Doc7505 said:


> On the other hand, we had the "Summer of Love".
> 
> **********
> 
> ​


The man who incited the BLM riots is in jail today and he`ll be there for another 22 years. A 9 minute torture and murder video put him there.


----------



## schmidlap

Lucas Denney Pleads Guilty to Capitol Cop Assault on Jan. 6​


Correll said:


> 1. Your hysterical partisan terminology is noted and dismissed.
> 
> 2. Feds have admitted to abuse the rights of the accused, in the Lucas Denney case. And their abuse obviously goes beyond what they even admitted.
> 
> 3. Thus, your claim is false. This is where you settle your ass down and discuss the issue rationally , or double down and reveal  yourself to be just a partisan hack. LIke you accuse me of being.


Denney was arrested Dec. 13 on a criminal complaint charging that he grappled with police at the Capitol, swung a metal pole at an officer and threw projectiles at a line of police. 

Rather than the hyper-partisan raving with nothing of substance to support your victim card, please document cases of law enforcement authorities being prosecuted and convicted of the abuses alleged in anti-American crackpot media. Just one or two shall suffice.

The Trump goon you name pleaded guilty to assault on Capitol police on January 6, 2021, and has filed no charges against law enforcement authorities as best as I can determine.


----------



## PoliticalChic

schmidlap said:


> You can either ignore all the judicial rulings you don't like, or attack the United States judicial system as corrupt and/or incompetent.
> 
> In the meantime justice is being impartially dispensed.




"In the meantime justice is being impartially dispensed."

Another lie.

That is never true when Democrats are in contol.


Watch me prove it.

"...arrested so far and charged...." by a corrupt and Democrat-linked law agency.
.....they only target Republicans for punishments....
General Flynn

Roger Stone

Scooter Libby

Papadopolous, Page, .......Trump

Dinesh D'souza.....

*Any charges or investigations of Julie Swetnick ???? Blasey Ford????Kevin Clinesmith?????*


How about this:
Clapper lied when asked, under oath, by Senator Ron Wyden (Oregon-Democrat) " On March 12, at a hearing of the Senate Intelligence Committee, Wyden asked Clapper: “Does the NSA collect any type of data at all on millions or hundreds of millions of Americans?” Clapper responded: “No, sir.” When Wyden followed up by asking, “It does not?” Clapper said: “Not wittingly. There are cases where they could, inadvertently perhaps, collect—but not wittingly.” Clapper did not specify at the time that he was referring to e-mail." James Clapper's Tip for Avoiding Lies: Don't Do Talking Points | emptywheel


----------



## schmidlap

PoliticalChic said:


> Another lie.


You must be upset by so many Trump goons who savaged outnumbered police in their assault upon the U.S. Congress being convicted and confessing, but many were so unbelievably clueless they self-indicted with selfies.


----------



## Correll

schmidlap said:


> Lucas Denney Pleads Guilty to Capitol Cop Assault on Jan. 6​
> 
> Denney was arrested Dec. 13 on a criminal complaint charging that he grappled with police at the Capitol, swung a metal pole at an officer and threw projectiles at a line of police.
> 
> Rather than the hyper-partisan raving with nothing of substance to support your victim card, please document cases of law enforcement authorities being prosecuted and convicted of the abuses alleged in anti-American crackpot media. Just one or two shall suffice.
> 
> The Trump goon you name pleaded guilty to assault on Capitol police on January 6, 2021, and has filed no charges against law enforcement authorities as best as I can determine.




He was held without charges for 3 months. THe feds admitted they did that and it was wrong. 

This is classic oppression. Arrest people, hold they without trial, threaten them with absurd overcharging, pressure them into "admitting" guilt under duress, have the press use it as propaganda to support the government narrative. 


The riot on 1/6 delayed a formal government function, a few hours.

This.. massive set of show trials and politically motivated prosecutions, is the actual threat to democracy.


----------



## Correll

schmidlap said:


> You must be upset by so many Trump goons who savaged outnumbered police in their assault upon the U.S. Congress being convicted and confessing, but many were so unbelievably clueless they self-indicted with selfies.




They had been convinced by the lax treatment given to rioters of the previous 4 years, that rioting was accepted political speech and that it would be ok. 


They did not realize that since they were on the side against the powers that be, ie The Deep State, that different rules would be applied to them.


----------



## PoliticalChic

schmidlap said:


> You must be upset by so many Trump goons who savaged outnumbered police in their assault upon the U.S. Congress being convicted and confessing, but many were so unbelievably clueless they self-indicted with selfies.




Actually....no such thing occurred.

Your sort simply mirrored earlier totalitarian hoaxes, and provided the agents provocateur.

Control of the law enforcement agencies allows you to attack only those who have different opinions.....hence the 700 political prisoners you are holding.



You are simply one of the Good Germans who stood by and allowed the Holocaust, and now, the death of this noble experiment, America.


What more is there to say.


----------



## schmidlap

Correll said:


> He was held without charges for 3 months. THe feds admitted they did that and it was wrong.


I can find no such ruling concerning any complaint filed by any January 6 Trump goon in any legal venue.

If this criminal's victim card has any validity, he can and should file charges.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Correll said:


> They had been convinced by the lax treatment given to rioters of the previous 4 years, that rioting was accepted political speech and that it would be ok.
> 
> 
> They did not realize that since they were on the side against the powers that be, ie The Deep State, that different rules would be applied to them.





Not 'lax treatment,'......immunity.







 Why did the Democrats promise the rioters, arsonists, anarchists, assaulters......that there would be no penalties if they would do what Obama told them to do....."stay the course".....????


I'm stating the obvious: the riots were perpetrated by Biden voters.


And in 'payment,'.....



*“Charges against hundreds of NYC rioters, looters have been dropped*

Hundreds of alleged looters and rioters busted last year in protests over George Floyd’s murder by police have had their charges dropped, according to NYPD data — figures ripped as “disgusting” by a local business owner.

In The Bronx — which saw fires in the street and mass looting in June 2020 — more than 60 percent of arrestees have had charges dropped, according to the investigation by NBC New York.

Seventy-three of the 118 people arrested in the borough had their cases shelved altogether, another 19 were convicted on lesser counts like trespassing, which carries no jail time, the report said.” Charges against hundreds of NYC rioters, looters have been dropped





“The Biden Administration Drops Dozens of Charges Against Violent Protesters in Portland The Justice Department are dropping 58 of the 97 criminal charges brought after the Portland riots, including assaults on officers….cities like Atlanta have dropped charges against protesters. Most of the charges brought for violent protests in the wake of the killing of George Floyd were dismissed.

One of those defendants who saw their charges dropped in Portland was David Bouchard who admitted that he put a Customs and Border Protection officer in a chokehold. Likewise, the Justice Department dismissed the charge against Charles Comfort who was indicted by a grand jury of civil disorder for twice charging at Portland Police Bureau officers and hitting them with a makeshift shield and kicking a third officer.” https://jonathanturley.org/2021/05/04/the-biden-administration-drops-dozens-of-charges-against-violent-protesters-in-portland/

 



*‘We Will Not Prosecute’: Left-Wing Prosecutors, Many Backed By Soros Cash, Implement Soft-On-Crime Policies Across America*




'We Will Not Prosecute': Left-Wing Prosecutors, Many Backed ...

https://dailycaller.com › 2020/08/10 › district-attorneys-so...



Aug 10, 2020 — *Left*-*wing prosecutors* have *implemented soft*-on-*crime* approaches to ... *Backed* By *Soros Cash*, *Implement Soft*-On-*Crime Policies Across America*.




*Left-wing prosecutors overseeing Boston, Chicago, Dallas, Philadelphia and San Francisco have embraced soft-on-crime approaches, a Daily Caller News Foundation review found.*
*Several top district attorneys vowed not to prosecute specific crimes as a matter of policy.*
*Multiple analyses have shown left-wing prosecutors dropping or diverting more charges than their predecessors.*
*Super PACs backed by billionaire George Soros are major funders for several left-wing prosecutors taking soft-on-crime approaches.*






*‘We Will Not Prosecute’: Left-Wing Prosecutors, Many Backed By Soros Cash, Implement Soft-On-Crime Policies Across America*
Left-wing prosecutors have implemented soft-on-crime approaches to criminal justice across America, in some instances making it a matter of policy not to prosecute specific crimes.




dailycaller.com



*"Oregon State Police pull out of Portland after prosecutors refuse to prosecute Antifa criminals*
What's the point of law enforcement arresting people for committing crimes if county prosecutors are going to give them unlimited get-out-of-jail cards?


The “woke” Democrat-filled government of the city and state have done everything they can to advance the rioting by Antifa and Black Lives Matter “activists” who are committing constant acts of wanton violence and destruction."


*"Chicago police worried that prosecutors will drop all charges against vandals, rioters and those who attacked cops

“Criminals took to the street with confidence there would be no consequences. We have to have consequences for the arrests Chicago police officers make.”*

Brown continued:

*“Not many of those cases [past protests] were prosecuted to the full extent. These looters, these thieves, these criminals being emboldened by (the last of) consequences…emboldened to do more.”*




*Chicago police worried prosecutors will drop all charges against vandals, rioters and those who attacked cops*
Prosecutors in the city have a track record of dropping charges against vandals, and now Chicago police are afraid it's about to happen en masse.
www.lawenforcementtoday.com


----------



## schmidlap

PoliticalChic said:


> Actually....no such thing occurred.
> 
> Your sort simply mirrored earlier totalitarian hoaxes, and provided the agents provocateur.
> 
> Control of the law enforcement agencies allows you to attack only those who have different opinions.....hence the 700 political prisoners you are holding.
> 
> 
> 
> You are simply one of the Good Germans who stood by and allowed the Holocaust, and now, the death of this noble experiment, America.
> 
> 
> What more is there to say.


I especially liked the Trump bum kissers trying to claim that the Trump goons who attacked the Capitol were actually BLM, Antifa,  FBI, typical tourists, or gentlemen songsters off on a spree.


----------



## Correll

schmidlap said:


> I can find no such ruling concerning any complaint filed by any January 6 Trump goon in any legal venue.
> 
> If this criminal's victim card has any validity, he can and should file charges.




Yep. Because despite the clear violation of his rights, the judge accepted the guilty plea from the abused man. 


It is worth noting that the feds themselves, did not want that. They wanted to be allowed to refile, because they wanted more time, STILL MORE TIME, to invent more charges to bring against him so they could really, really crush him. 










						Feds admit breaking law with delay in case against alleged Jan. 6 rioter
					

After highly unusual concession from prosecutors, defense tries quick guilty plea




					www.politico.com
				






If we were a functioning, healthy democracy, not only would all the charges against him had been throw out, WITH PREJUDICE, but the judge would have referred the prosecutors, to whoever's job it would be to investigate and then charge them.


----------



## PoliticalChic

schmidlap said:


> I especially liked the Trump bum kissers trying to claim that the Trump goons who attacked the Capitol were actually BLM, Antifa,  FBI, typical tourists, or gentlemen songsters off on a spree.
> 
> View attachment 630524​





Any violence is due to Democrat ANTIFA agents.

Even someone as dumb as you knows that, after 12 thousand Democrat riots before stealing the election.



Reminder:


----------



## Billiejeens

PoliticalChic said:


> Actually....no such thing occurred.
> 
> Your sort simply mirrored earlier totalitarian hoaxes, and provided the agents provocateur.
> 
> Control of the law enforcement agencies allows you to attack only those who have different opinions.....hence the 700 political prisoners you are holding.
> 
> 
> 
> You are simply one of the Good Germans who stood by and allowed the Holocaust, and now, the death of this noble experiment, America.
> 
> 
> What more is there to say.



That one lives so far from reality that even you can't reach him.
I suspect that it is intentional.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Billiejeens said:


> That one lives so far from reality that even you can't reach him.
> I suspect that it is intentional.




Mass psychosis.

Works best on imbeciles and cowards.


----------



## schmidlap

Correll said:


> Yep. Because despite the clear violation of his rights, the judge accepted the guilty plea from the abused man.
> 
> 
> It is worth noting that the feds themselves, did not want that. They wanted to be allowed to refile, because they wanted more time, STILL MORE TIME, to invent more charges to bring against him so they could really, really crush him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feds admit breaking law with delay in case against alleged Jan. 6 rioter
> 
> 
> After highly unusual concession from prosecutors, defense tries quick guilty plea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we were a functioning, healthy democracy, not only would all the charges against him had been throw out, WITH PREJUDICE, but the judge would have referred the prosecutors, to whoever's job it would be to investigate and then charge them.


Your hyper-partisan presumptuous notwithstanding, the Trump goon pleaded guilty to assaulting police, and has, apparently, filed no suit concerning his treatment while in custody. That appears to be the objective reality.

If you need to manufacture martyrs, you might seek more suitable candidates.


----------



## Correll

schmidlap said:


> Your hyper-partisan presumptuous notwithstanding, the Trump goon pleaded guilty to assaulting police, and has, apparently, filed no suit concerning his treatment while in custody. That appears to be the objective reality.
> 
> If you need to manufacture martyrs, you might seek more suitable candidates.




HIs right to a speedy trial was violated. The feds admitted that, but despite THEIR violation of the law, teh man was still convicted.

Consider that. The prosecutors can violate your rights, hold you without trial, and ADMIT that they did that, and you still go to jail.

That is not me being partisan. That is me speaking out for Human Rights. 


That the abused man just wants to get out from under the bullseye of the government and has not filed any suit, does not change that.


You are on the side of abusive, tyrannical government. As long as the violation of rights, is against your political enemies.


This man is an excellent example for discussion purposes. It is worth noting that his assault charge is, or at least was, the most serious charge made. And still they "forgot" him... 


Sure they did.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> HIs right to a speedy trial was violated. The feds admitted that, but despite THEIR violation of the law, teh man was still convicted.
> 
> Consider that. The prosecutors can violate your rights, hold you without trial, and ADMIT that they did that, and you still go to jail.
> 
> That is not me being partisan. That is me speaking out for Human Rights.
> 
> 
> That the abused man just wants to get out from under the bullseye of the government and has not filed any suit, does not change that.
> 
> 
> You are on the side of abusive, tyrannical government. As long as the violation of rights, is against your political enemies.
> 
> 
> This man is an excellent example for discussion purposes. It is worth noting that his assault charge is, or at least was, the most serious charge made. And still they "forgot" him...
> 
> 
> Sure they did.



Great, post the duration of "speedy trial"...


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Great, post the duration of "speedy trial"...




Sure.





__





						Speedy Trial Act - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




"The Act establishes time limits for completing the various stages of federal criminal prosecution. The information or indictment must be filed within 30 days from the date of arrest or service of the summons.[2]"


Denney's 6 th Amendment RIght was violated. All charges related to 1/6 should have been dismissed with prejudice. 


And I don't buy the incompetence defense. THey held him without trial to terrorize him into pleading guilty.


----------



## PoliticalChic

schmidlap said:


> Your hyper-partisan presumptuous notwithstanding, the Trump goon pleaded guilty to assaulting police, and has, apparently, filed no suit concerning his treatment while in custody. That appears to be the objective reality.
> 
> If you need to manufacture martyrs, you might seek more suitable candidates.



With enough Democrat threats to one's future and family, I'm sure you can get fake admissions.

I notice you didn't respond to proof that only Republicans are subject to indictments and punishments.


So you don't mind being a Nazi????
Ideology or cowardice?????








When did you begin hating America????


----------



## schmidlap

Correll said:
			
		

> ... You are on the side of abusive, tyrannical government. As long as the violation of rights, is against your political enemies.


Your lashing out in such an hysterical, accusatory manner is unfortunate.



Correll said:


> HIs right to a speedy trial was violated. The feds admitted that, but despite THEIR violation of the law, teh man was still convicted.
> 
> Consider that. The prosecutors can violate your rights, hold you without trial, and ADMIT that they did that, and you still go to jail.
> 
> That is not me being partisan. That is me speaking out for Human Rights.
> 
> 
> That the abused man just wants to get out from under the bullseye of the government and has not filed any suit, does not change that.
> 
> 
> 
> This man is an excellent example for discussion purposes. It is worth noting that his assault charge is, or at least was, the most serious charge made. And still they "forgot" him...
> 
> 
> Sure they did.


Surely, whether bringing charges against the authorities is the prerogative of the Trump goon who pleaded guilty to the crimes for which he stood accused.  

Given that he would be far better acquainted with the matter than are you, I think that  _his_ decision whether a suit is merited is superior to yours. If you deem yourself more cognizant than he in the matter, so be it.


----------



## Correll

schmidlap said:


> Your lashing out in such an hysterical, accusatory manner is unfortunate.
> 
> 
> Surely, whether bringing charges against the authorities is the prerogative of the Trump goon who pleaded guilty to the crimes for which he stood accused.
> 
> Given that he would be far better acquainted with the matter than are you, I think that  _his_ decision whether a suit is merited is superior to yours. If you deem yourself more cognizant than he in the matter, so be it.




The authorities admitted that they failed to file the charges in teh time frame specified by law (law written to give clear time frames to NOT violate the rights of the accused).


This is not me "lashing out" in an "hysterical manner". 

This is me pointing out a clear, and ADMITTED violation of an American's civil rights, and you ignoring the violation of the rights and supporting the outcome of the man still being convicted.


----------



## schmidlap

Correll said:


> The authorities admitted that they failed to file the charges in teh time frame specified by law (law written to give clear time frames to NOT violate the rights of the accused).
> 
> 
> This is not me "lashing out" in an "hysterical manner".
> 
> This is me pointing out a clear, and ADMITTED violation of an American's civil rights, and you ignoring the violation of the rights and supporting the outcome of the man still being convicted.


If you feel you must arrogate the right of the confessed Trump goon to assess whether a charge against law enforcement has merit, that is what you will do, apparently.


----------



## Correll

schmidlap said:


> If you feel you must arrogate the right of the confessed Trump goon to assess whether a charge against law enforcement has merit, that is what you will do, apparently.




He has the right to represent his interests in court as he sees fit.


That in no way conflicts with our right to discuss the behavior of the federal prosecutors, the  judge, and the law (and Constitutional Right) they clearly violated.


The "Objective Reality" is that the Federal Government, by their own rules and own admission, held a man without trial, violating his constitutional rights.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speedy Trial Act - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Act establishes time limits for completing the various stages of federal criminal prosecution. The information or indictment must be filed within 30 days from the date of arrest or service of the summons.[2]"
> 
> 
> Denney's 6 th Amendment RIght was violated. All charges related to 1/6 should have been dismissed with prejudice.
> 
> 
> And I don't buy the incompetence defense. THey held him without trial to terrorize him into pleading guilty.



Thanks. I see that he chose to plead guilty to avoid other charges from being tacked on.


----------



## schmidlap

Correll said:


> He has the right to represent his interests in court as he sees fit.
> 
> 
> That in no way conflicts with our right to discuss the behavior of the federal prosecutors, the  judge, and the law (and Constitutional Right) they clearly violated.
> 
> 
> The "Objective Reality" is that the Federal Government, by their own rules and own admission, held a man without trial, violating his constitutional rights.


There have, indeed, been outrageous miscarriages of justice, some wrongfully convicted spending _years_ in prison. Such reports by credible media sources abound if and when any win release through legal appeals.

If you deem one judge's personal opinion as proof of anyone's constitutional rights having been violated and an admission by the federal government, it is not.

 The confessed Trump goon, an alleged victim, has the opportunity to file suit and present his case, and I would encourage him to do so if he can make a credible case.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Thanks. I see that he chose to plead guilty to avoid other charges from being tacked on.




Yep. Faced with a clear violation of his rights, ie being held imprisoned without charges for THREE months, the best legal advice was to do a guilty plea to avoid them adding additional charges...


1. Do you think this was a fluke or represents the standard operating procedure for the fed prosecutors in the 1/6 cases?

2. Do you think that it is good that fed prosecutors can violate the rights of defendants and face ZERO accountability?


----------



## jbander

Flash said:


> You are delusional Moon Bat.
> 
> A four hour protest against the Democrat filth stealing the election from the American people was not anywhere close to an "attempted  takeover of the government". If we Americans wanted to take over the government we would have shown up in DC with guns and the street would be running with the blood of tyrants.  It wouldn't have been showing up with cell phones to do selfies in Pelosi's office.
> 
> The destruction of this country was the six months of BLM/ANTFIA looting, murdering, rioting and destroying in 200 American cities including DC.  This destruction supported by the Democrat assholes kissing the ass of the goddamn rioting Negroes.
> 
> You asshole Moon Bats know you stole the election just as much as we Americans know it.  The Biden administration was using the force of the Federal government to run down American Patriots and throw them in jail for having the audacity to spend a few hours protesting their thievery. It is despicable.


Wow You are q anon brilliant. What a hoot!


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Yep. Faced with a clear violation of his rights, ie being held imprisoned without charges for THREE months, the best legal advice was to do a guilty plea to avoid them adding additional charges...
> 
> 
> 1. Do you think this was a fluke or represents the standard operating procedure for the fed prosecutors in the 1/6 cases?
> 
> 2. Do you think that it is good that fed prosecutors can violate the rights of defendants and face ZERO accountability?



I'm not aware of any others facing that.

They could have been accountable. He had the opportunity to file for dismissal which would have held the prosecution accountable for him evading charges. He chose not to do that.


----------



## Correll

schmidlap said:


> There have, indeed, been outrageous miscarriages of justice, some wrongfully convicted spending _years_ in prison. Such reports by credible media sources abound if and when any win release through legal appeals.
> 
> If you deem one judge's personal opinion as proof of anyone's constitutional rights having been violated and an admission by the federal government, it is not.
> 
> The confessed Trump goon, an alleged victim, has the opportunity to file suit and present his case, and I would encourage him to do so if he can make a credible case.





I "deem" the clear violation of the formal, written standards for the 6th Amendments, to be "proof" that this guy's rights were violated.

They faced ZERO accountability for this. 


And you support this. 


The lesson to be learned here is, that as a fed prosecutor, is you violate the rights of right leaning defendants the cost will be, some stern words from the judge.


And you can still convict your victim.


----------



## jbander

Leo123 said:


> I'd rather believe an actual video than your twisted opinion.


That's funny, the video shows that some of the police were in on the attempt to overthrow the government and our democracy , they are traitors like everyone else who beat their way into the capital so they could shit and piss on the floors. They all should have been shot trying to bring down our government. I believe that anyone who supports this attempt to bring down our government should be charged and shot if they resist at all. So I'll keep on reminding you traitors out there by saying "bang bang" to point out your day will come. You will get what you deserve.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> I'm not aware of any others facing that.
> 
> They could have been accountable. He had the opportunity to file for dismissal which would have held the prosecution accountable for him evading charges. He chose not to do that.




They SHOULD have been held accountable. They violated his rights. Do you agree?


----------



## daveman

schmidlap said:


> Yes. I have never questioned the verdict in the case you evoked as an attempt at diversion. Juries are not infallible, obviously, but make their decisions based upon the evidence with which they are presented. The relative competence of the defense attorneys and  prosecution can be determinative.


Okay.  I'll accept that.


----------



## daveman

schmidlap said:


> Lucas Denney Pleads Guilty to Capitol Cop Assault on Jan. 6​
> 
> Denney was arrested Dec. 13 on a criminal complaint charging that he grappled with police at the Capitol, swung a metal pole at an officer and threw projectiles at a line of police.
> 
> Rather than the hyper-partisan raving with nothing of substance to support your victim card, please document cases of law enforcement authorities being prosecuted and convicted of the abuses alleged in anti-American crackpot media. Just one or two shall suffice.
> 
> The Trump goon you name pleaded guilty to assault on Capitol police on January 6, 2021, and has filed no charges against law enforcement authorities as best as I can determine.


What?!  No charges of insurrection?


----------



## schmidlap

Correll said:


> I "deem" the clear violation of the formal, written standards for the 6th Amendments, to be "proof" that this guy's rights were violated.
> 
> They faced ZERO accountability for this.
> 
> 
> And you support this.
> 
> 
> The lesson to be learned here is, that as a fed prosecutor, is you violate the rights of right leaning defendants the cost will be, some stern words from the judge.
> 
> 
> And you can still convict your victim.


It may be efficient for the 700+ Trump goons who were identified, apprehended, and prosecuted to coordinate any charges regarding their treatment while awaiting trial.


----------



## daveman

schmidlap said:


> I can find no such ruling concerning any complaint filed by any January 6 Trump goon in any legal venue.
> 
> If this criminal's victim card has any validity, he can and should file charges.


Anyone can file charges.  It's up to the prosecutor if any further action is taken.


----------



## Leo123

jbander said:


> That's funny, the video shows that some of the police were in on the attempt to overthrow the government and our democracy , they are traitors like everyone else who beat their way into the capital so they could shit and piss on the floors. They all should have been shot trying to bring down our government. I believe that anyone who supports this attempt to bring down our government should be charged and shot if they resist at all. So I'll keep on reminding you traitors out there by saying "bang bang" to point out your day will come. You will get what you deserve.


----------



## schmidlap

Correll said:


> The authorities admitted that they failed ...


Whoever your "authorities" may be, the fate of apprehended Trump goons awaiting trial for longer than one might wish is interesting:

It all started in the weeks immediately after the Jan. 6, 2021, riot at the U.S. Capitol. FBI agents...  making arrests as the Department of Justice rushed to bring charges. Most of the people arrested were allowed to go free while their cases worked their way through court. Judges decided a smaller group — often those facing the most serious charges or those who prosecutors worried might flee the country — should be locked up while they awaited trial...​​a few dozen (the precise number has fluctuated) were incarcerated in the city where the Jan. 6 attack took place, in Washington, D.C.'s Correctional Treatment Facility. The District's Department of Corrections decided for the inmates' "own safety and security" to detain all of the Jan. 6 defendants in just one part of the facility...​​The combination of a court backlogged with COVID-19-related delays, plus the lumbering nature of a massive federal criminal investigation, has stretched the "pretrial" period to as long as a year or more for some detainees. And so the decision to hold a disparate group of alleged Capitol rioters from all over the country — including people linked by prosecutors to the Proud Boys, the Oath Keepers and QAnon — in one section of the jail for a protracted period has had unintended consequences.​


​Initially, the inmates seemed so unified and bonded that a defense attorney told a judge the jail had developed a "cult-like" atmosphere. Experts on extremism worried that the jail was radicalizing the inmates. But recently, conflicts have blown up between the inmates and grown into what another attorney referred to as a "schism" and what an inmate compared to a "middle school lunchroom."​​The main driver of this conflict, according to C2B inmates, along with their attorneys and family members, is the growing pool of money donated in the name of the Jan. 6 defendants. An alphabet soup of groups has sprung up to support the Jan. 6 defendants — from A4J (Americans For Justice Inc.), to CAPP (Citizens Against Political Persecution), to PFP (Patriot Freedom Project) and PMP (Patriot Mail Project). As donations have grown, so have resentments. And the conflict that has built inside the jail has been amplified outside by a kind of power struggle over who speaks for the so-called political prisoners...​​About 140 police officers were injured defending the Capitol. About 250 people have pleaded guilty to one or more criminal charges related to the attack, which the FBI classifies as an act of domestic terrorism...​​A handful of inmates said their experience of being arrested had turned them away from Donald Trump...​​Others have gotten more deeply invested in the pro-Trump QAnon conspiracy theory and have even been writing letters to a post office box that they've heard reaches Trump...​​








						In a D.C. jail, Jan. 6 defendants awaiting trial are forming bitter factions
					

Allegations of bullying and intimidation as well as complaints about the distribution of more than a million dollars in donated funds have led to bitter conflict among Jan. 6 Capitol riot defendants.




					www.npr.org
				



​​The article continues, focusing upon the bitter division over money. Whether it originates with the same folks who were fleeced by the "Save the Wall" scammers is not mentioned.
​​​​​


----------



## schmidlap

daveman said:


> Anyone can file charges.  It's up to the prosecutor if any further action is taken.


Who filed charges that were ignored by a prosecutor?


----------



## Correll

schmidlap said:


> It may be efficient for the 700+ Trump goons who were identified, apprehended, and prosecuted to coordinate any charges regarding their treatment while awaiting trial.




I note that you seem more concerned with spouting partisan rhetoric, ie "trump goons" than you are with an example of fed prosecutors violating the rights of a defendant.


This shows that your pretense of caring about Democracy or Justice to be a sham to give cover for your support for the use of State Power against your political enemies.


----------



## Correll

schmidlap said:


> Whoever your "authorities" may be, the fate of apprehended Trump goons awaiting trial for longer than one might wish is interesting:
> 
> It all started in the weeks immediately after the Jan. 6, 2021, riot at the U.S. Capitol. FBI agents...  making arrests as the Department of Justice rushed to bring charges. Most of the people arrested were allowed to go free while their cases worked their way through court. Judges decided a smaller group — often those facing the most serious charges or those who prosecutors worried might flee the country — should be locked up while they awaited trial...​​a few dozen (the precise number has fluctuated) were incarcerated in the city where the Jan. 6 attack took place, in Washington, D.C.'s Correctional Treatment Facility. The District's Department of Corrections decided for the inmates' "own safety and security" to detain all of the Jan. 6 defendants in just one part of the facility...​​The combination of a court backlogged with COVID-19-related delays, plus the lumbering nature of a massive federal criminal investigation, has stretched the "pretrial" period to as long as a year or more for some detainees. And so the decision to hold a disparate group of alleged Capitol rioters from all over the country — including people linked by prosecutors to the Proud Boys, the Oath Keepers and QAnon — in one section of the jail for a protracted period has had unintended consequences.​​View attachment 630667​
> Initially, the inmates seemed so unified and bonded that a defense attorney told a judge the jail had developed a "cult-like" atmosphere. Experts on extremism worried that the jail was radicalizing the inmates. But recently, conflicts have blown up between the inmates and grown into what another attorney referred to as a "schism" and what an inmate compared to a "middle school lunchroom."​​The main driver of this conflict, according to C2B inmates, along with their attorneys and family members, is the growing pool of money donated in the name of the Jan. 6 defendants. An alphabet soup of groups has sprung up to support the Jan. 6 defendants — from A4J (Americans For Justice Inc.), to CAPP (Citizens Against Political Persecution), to PFP (Patriot Freedom Project) and PMP (Patriot Mail Project). As donations have grown, so have resentments. And the conflict that has built inside the jail has been amplified outside by a kind of power struggle over who speaks for the so-called political prisoners...​​About 140 police officers were injured defending the Capitol. About 250 people have pleaded guilty to one or more criminal charges related to the attack, which the FBI classifies as an act of domestic terrorism...​​A handful of inmates said their experience of being arrested had turned them away from Donald Trump...​​Others have gotten more deeply invested in the pro-Trump QAnon conspiracy theory and have even been writing letters to a post office box that they've heard reaches Trump...​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a D.C. jail, Jan. 6 defendants awaiting trial are forming bitter factions
> 
> 
> Allegations of bullying and intimidation as well as complaints about the distribution of more than a million dollars in donated funds have led to bitter conflict among Jan. 6 Capitol riot defendants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​The article continues, focusing upon the bitter division over money. Whether it originates with the same folks who were fleeced by the "Save the Wall" scammers is not mentioned.
> ​​​​​






Yes, interesting. A fucking year in jail without trial.

"The Speedy Trial Act of 1974 was *designed to regulate the time in which a trial is to begin, to ensure that criminal prosecutions are not unduly delayed*. Generally, the Act requires a trial to begin within 70 days of the filing of information or an indictment or the initial appearance of the defendant."


 We are watching government oppression right in front of us. You support it.


----------



## daveman

schmidlap said:


> Who filed charges that were ignored by a prosecutor?


Dude, really?

Prosecutorial Discretion​The concept of prosecutorial discretion is well established in America's criminal justice system. In any criminal investigation, a prosecutor chooses which charge or charges to file or seek from a grand jury. A prosecutor also has the discretion to refrain from filing any charges at all.

A prosecutor may choose not to pursue a criminal case for several reasons.


*Political pressure.* Prosecutors are attorneys employed or contracted by federal, state, and local governments to prosecute suspected criminal offenders on behalf of the community they represent. Because the role of top prosecutor is an elected position in many jurisdictions, prosecutors may face political pressure to prosecute or refrain from prosecuting a person suspected of committing a crime.


----------



## PoliticalChic

PoliticalChic said:


> Any 'convictions' of the poliltical prisoners of Jan 6 will simply mirror so many other aspects that the Democrat Party and the Bolsheviks have in common.
> 
> View attachment 630036
> The *Moscow trials* were a series of show trials held by the Soviet Union between 1936 and 1938 at the instigation of Joseph Stalin. They were nominally directed against "Trotskyists" and members of "Right Opposition" of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union. At the time the three Moscow trials were given extravagant titles:
> 
> 
> The defendants were Old Bolshevik Party leaders and top officials of the Soviet secret police. Most were charged under Article 58 of the RSFSR Penal Code with conspiring with Imperialist powers to assassinate Stalin and other Soviet leaders, dismember the Soviet Union, and restore capitalism. Several prominent figures (such as Andrei Bubnov, Alexander Beloborodov, Nikolay Yezhov) were sentenced to death during this period outside these trials.
> 
> The Moscow trials led to the execution of many of the defendants. The trials are generally seen as part of Stalin's Great Purge, a campaign to rid the party of current or prior opposition, ....."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow trials - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might understand it if you were an American.


----------



## Stryder50

PoliticalChic said:


>


On the outer steps is a bit different from actual being inside. Not sure how this would be a crime, legally speaking.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Stryder50 said:


> On the outer steps is a bit different from actual being inside. Not sure how this would be a crime, legally speaking.




Well....once you own the media......it doesn't really matter.


They could presecute even if he wasn't at the Capital.


Do you remember when AOC cried about fearing she would be killled Jan 6.....turned out she wasn't even in the Capital.


----------



## IM2

Doc7505 said:


> The Weaponization Of January 6​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weaponization of January 6
> 
> 
> After the disputed 2020 election with questionable results in numerous states, millions of President Trump's supporters were enraged.  There were election challenges and protests across the country.   The major protest on January...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 Jul 2021 ~~ By Jeff Crouere
> Clearly, the January 6 narrative is serving a useful purpose for Democrats, and they are not likely to abandon it any time soon.
> 
> SNIP
> 
> Research from the staff of U.S. Senator Ron Johnson (R-WI) shows that approximately 40% of those who entered the U.S. Capitol were allowed into the building by the police. Among the rest, those who committed vandalism or assault should be prosecuted. The others may have entered the building illegally, but their actions do not rise to the level of terrorism.
> It has not stopped some far-left activists masquerading as analysts from claiming that the events of January 6 were worse than 9/11, the day that the country was attacked by Islamic terrorists, which resulted in the deaths of 2,977 innocent people. According to Steve Schmidt, co-founder of the disgraced Lincoln Project, “The 1/6 attack for the future of the country is a profoundly more dangerous event than the 9/11 attacks, and in the end, the 1/6 attacks are likely to kill a lot more Americans than were killed in the 9/11 attacks.”
> 
> 
> Comment:
> We are supposed to believe the lying Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat cabal who pushed the Russian hoax.
> Actually, January 6th was a block party compared to what BLM and Antifa have done in American Blue Plantation cities.
> The PM/DSA Commie Left is using the Jan. 6 incident in much the same way the Nazis used the Reichstag fire in 1933. They are using it as an excuse to unleash the power of the federal government to persecute the political opposition while cracking down on civil liberties and confiscate the arms that stop them from a complete takeover of America.
> The PM/DSA Commie propaganda machine has grossly exaggerated the Jan 6th mostly peaceful protests:
> 1) To discredit Trump and his supporters as traitors​2) To persecute Trump at a staged a Soviet show trial, once more​3) To advance the anti-white nationalist domestic enemy narrative​4) To criminalize the election was stolen accusation.​What has been completely omitted and left out of most news stories. ANTIFA was bussed in with police escort and they had online communication directing members to wear Trump garb. The violence outside the Capital Building looked staged. Police escorting protesters through the Capitol.
> Police issued PR 24 batons being used by Antifa to break windows to enter the Capital building. It's undeniable that it was a false flag operation.
> The real crime of Jan 6th is 400 people held in solitary confinement in DC jails without bail. They are being tortured to force them to say Trump made them do it to get released.
> Free the Jan 6th 400!
> ​


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> Well....once you own the media......it doesn't really matter.
> 
> 
> They could presecute even if he wasn't at the Capital.
> 
> 
> Do you remember when AOC cried about fearing she would be killled Jan 6.....turned out she wasn't even in the Capital.


And that's supposed to mean something?


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> And that's supposed to mean something?




You need me to explain it to you???

Wow....you're dumber than I imagined.

a. Democrats lie about everything
b. In order to hide the 12 thousand riots, arsons, assaults that the Democrats produced leading to the stolen  election, they refused the police that Trump asked to be sent to the Capital, and then sent in their modern KKK......the ANTIFA, to make certain that violence took place.


Simple???

Almost as simple as you.


Oh.....then they took a page from their Bolshevik cousins, and arranged the Moscow Show Trials you are about to applaud.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> You need me to explain it to you???
> 
> Wow....you're dumber than I imagined.
> 
> a. Democrats lie about everything
> b. In order to hide the 12 thousand riots, arsons, assaults that the Democrats produced leading to the stolen  election, they refused the police that Trump asked to be sent to the Capital, and then sent in their modern KKK......the ANTIFA, to make certain that violence took place.
> 
> 
> Simple???
> 
> Almost as simple as you.
> 
> 
> Oh.....then they took a page from their Bolshevik cousins, and arranged the Moscow Show Trials you are about to applaud.


No, I don't need your explanation. There were no 12,000 riots, arsons and assaults. Nor was there a stolen election. Trump had no business holding that rally.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> No, I don't need your explanation. There were no 12,000 riots, arsons and assaults. Nor was there a stolen election. Trump had no business holding that rally.




"There were no 12,000 riots, arsons and assaults."


Watch me prove I'm never wrong, while enjoying ramming that lie back down your lying throat:



*"Study: up to 95 percent of 2020 U.S. riots are linked to Black Lives Matter*​
ACLED is a nonprofit organization that tracks conflict across the globe. Its U.S. project that collected the summer protest data is supported by Princeton University. The project’s spreadsheet collating tens of thousands of data points documents *12,045 incidents of U.S. civil unrest *from May 26, 2020 to Sept. 5, 2020. May 26 is the day after George Floyd’s death in police custody with enough fentanyl in his system to have died of an overdose if police had never touched him.

Of the 633 incidents coded as riots, 88 percent are recorded as involving Black Lives Matter activists. Data for 51 incidents lack information about the perpetrators’ identities. BLM activists were involved in 95 percent of the riots for which there is information about the perpetrators’ affiliation.

Violent demonstrations, meanwhile, have been limited to fewer than 220 locations —

Study: up to 95 percent of 2020 U.S. riots are linked to Black Lives Matter - The Frontier Post





In your face, booooooooyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> No, I don't need your explanation. There were no 12,000 riots, arsons and assaults. Nor was there a stolen election. Trump had no business holding that rally.





"Nor was there a stolen election."

Now watch me smash a custard pie in your ugly kisser:


The Constitution is known as ‘the law of the land.’

The U.S. Constitution calls itself the "supreme law of the land." This clause is taken to mean that *when state constitutions or laws passed by state legislatures or the national Congress are found to conflict with the federal Constitution, they have no force*.

The Constitution as Supreme Law

http://www.let.rug.nl › usa › outlines › government-1991




The fact is that the only document that Americans have agreed to be governed by is the* Constitution. It is written in English*….no ‘interpretation’ is required.



Wherein we find this:
Under *the second clause of Article II of the Constitution*, the legislatures of the several states have exclusive power to direct the manner in which the electors of President and Vice President shall be appointed.
Such appointment may be made by the legislatures directly, or by popular vote in districts, or by general ticket, as may be provided by the legislature.”

​
McPherson v. Blacker, 146 U.S. 1 (1892)

supreme.justia.com



But....this occurred: courts altered voting rules.
“In Pennsylvania, the question was whether th*e state’s Supreme Court could override voting rules set by the state legislature. In North Carolina, the question was whether state election officials had the power to alter such voting rules.”*
NYTimes

Sooo.....no, the election was not correctly decided, and we don't actually know who won the election.





Article VI, Paragraph 2 of the U.S. Constitution is commonly referred to as the Supremacy Clause. It establishes that *the federal constitution, and federal law generally, take precedence over state laws, and even state constitutions*.

Supremacy Clause | Wex | US Law









That's gotta hurt, huh?


----------



## jbander

PoliticalChic said:


> Well....once you own the media......it doesn't really matter.
> 
> 
> They could presecute even if he wasn't at the Capital.
> 
> 
> Do you remember when AOC cried about fearing she would be killled Jan 6.....turned out she wasn't even in the Capital.


Fuck you, you piece of shit , this is what AOC said "“For you all to know, there’s the Capitol Hill complex,” she told her Instagram followers. “But members of Congress, except for, you know, the speaker and other very, very high ranking ones, don’t actually work in a building with the dome. There are buildings like right next to the dome, and that’s where our actual offices are.”" She made it more than clear she was not in the capital building, she was in her office, you pile of shit.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> No, I don't need your explanation. There were no 12,000 riots, arsons and assaults. Nor was there a stolen election. Trump had no business holding that rally.




Any more beatings you'd like?????


Say the word.


----------



## jbander

These q anon MAGA maggots are scum to the core.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jbander said:


> Fuck you, you piece of shit , this is what AOC said "“For you all to know, there’s the Capitol Hill complex,” she told her Instagram followers. “But members of Congress, except for, you know, the speaker and other very, very high ranking ones, don’t actually work in a building with the dome. There are buildings like right next to the dome, and that’s where our actual offices are.”" She made it more than clear she was not in the capital building, she was in her office, you pile of shit.




Re-post without the vulgarity and I promise to rip you a new one.


I'm never wrong.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jbander said:


> These q anon MAGA maggots are scum to the core.




Challenge me.....I dare you.


----------



## jbander

PoliticalChic said:


> Any more beatings you'd like?????
> 
> 
> Say the word.


Small q anon maggot.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jbander said:


> Small q anon maggot.





Afraid of the beating you'll get????


Re-post or slither away.


----------



## jbander

PoliticalChic said:


> Challenge me.....I dare you.


Your just another fucking Q anon MAGA maggot. You can't exist without lies and distortions. You are scum to the core  the lowest form of humanity , lying pig.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jbander said:


> Small q anon maggot.





I'm waiting, you gutless little worm.


----------



## jbander

PoliticalChic said:


> Afraid of the beating you'll get????
> 
> 
> Re-post or slither away.


Fuck you maggot.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jbander said:


> Your just another fucking Q anon MAGA maggot. You can't exist without lies and distortions. You are scum to the core  the lowest form of humanity , lying pig.




So you are afraid to re-post like an adult....sans the vulgarity......because you know I will hand your head to you.


Just like every other one of these scum.


----------



## jbander

PoliticalChic said:


> I'm waiting, you gutless little worm.


Fuck you maggot


----------



## PoliticalChic

It seems that that gutless worm knows I am always right....Democrats lie about everything:

AOC was not even at the Capital.

That worm inadvertently admitted it.


----------



## jbander

PoliticalChic said:


> So you are afraid to re-post like an adult....sans the vulgarity......because you know I will hand your head to you.
> 
> 
> Just like every other one of these scum.


You little piece of shit can't do, nothing to me I'm miles away ,were you thinking of using a gun to kill me , better question when Trump ask you to kill for him the next time you and the rest of your hate group try to bring down our country and democracy  Will you?  Bang bang !!!!!!!!


----------



## jbander

PoliticalChic said:


> It seems that that gutless worm knows I am always right....Democrats lie about everything:
> 
> AOC was not even at the Capital.
> 
> That worm inadvertently admitted it.


Can't you read , she said it right along that she wasn't at the capital you piece of shit. She never said she was at the capital building, scum bag.


----------



## jbander

These MAGA Maggots are slime , the lowest form of humanity.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jbander said:


> Can't you read , she said it right along that she wasn't at the capital you piece of shit. She never said she was at the capital building, scum bag.





Post like you're speaking to your mother.


And I will destroy you....l promise.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jbander said:


> These MAGA Maggots are slime , the lowest form of humanity.




Much better........now include your claim about the liar, AOC.


----------



## jbander

I don't give a shit about this piece of shit but here are the facts Ocasio-Cortez didn’t lie about location during Capitol riot for the people who count , don't let slime like this piece of shit get away with her non-stop lies. Jump on them and bury their asses . They are scum and should be treated as scum.


----------



## jbander

Every time scum like this pops up with these lies , make idiots out of them , trust me it isn't hard to do , they are idiots in every manner , there is no lower group of humanity then this scum.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jbander said:


> I don't give a shit about this piece of shit but here are the facts Ocasio-Cortez didn’t lie about location during Capitol riot for the people who count , don't let slime like this piece of shit get away with her non-stop lies. Jump on them and bury their asses . They are scum and should be treated as scum.





You're sweatin' like the stuck pig you are.

Post like an adult or continue with the language you picked up from the bathroom wall, third grade, as an admission that AOC lied, you lied, all Democrats lie.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

jbander said:


> Fuck you, you piece of shit , this is what AOC said "“For you all to know, there’s the Capitol Hill complex,” she told her Instagram followers. “But members of Congress, except for, you know, the speaker and other very, very high ranking ones, don’t actually work in a building with the dome. There are buildings like right next to the dome, and that’s where our actual offices are.”" She made it more than clear she was not in the capital building, she was in her office, you pile of shit.



She was in her office, in fear for her life, with no intruders anywhere in her building?


----------



## PoliticalChic

jbander said:


> Every time scum like this pops up with these lies , make idiots out of them , trust me it isn't hard to do , they are idiots in every manner , there is no lower group of humanity then this scum.




OK>.....close enough.


Here comes  your beating: she would have had to take a train to get to the Capital.





AOC did her hand-wringing routine about fearing death when she was in the Capitol on Jan6.


The problem was......she wasn't there.
“In a heartbreaking Instagram live video,* the congresswoman described how she came to terms with the fact that she would be killed* during the Capitol riot.”


So much for “almost” being “murdered.”
As Fox News’s Sam Dorman reports, “The controversy erupted after the New York congresswoman posted a video in which she described a confrontation with Capitol Police at her office, which … is located in the Cannon building, which is accessible through underground tunnels connected to the Capitol as well as via a short stroll down a walkway and across the street. … In response to the incident, the congresswoman said: ‘I did not know if I was going to make it to the end of that day alive.’”
AOC Doubles Down on Ditzy


“Ocasio-Cortez said that the officer was “looking at me with all this anger and hostility. At first, in my brain and in my mind, I just came from *this super intense experience *just now, maybe I’m reading into this, right?

She compared this experience to “so many other communities in this country where you don’t know if you’re safe or not.” The officer told her where to go, and she said “we’re just so rattled in that moment, and the situation felt so volatile with the officer that I run over, I grab my bag, and we just start running over to that building.”


*A person can access the Cannon Building via a tunnel. But no one made it past the Capitol.”* AOC wasn't in the Capitol Building at the time of the Jan. 6 riot—she was in another building entirely

AOC Tale of Her Capitol Hill Riot Experience Turns Out to be Mostly Fake News









The Underground Tunnels Beneath the U.S Capitol and Library of Congress - Untapped New York​Capitol Hill in Washington D.C. is connected underground by tunnels and subways, offering all the things you would need from the outside world.






untappedcities.com





“In a heartbreaking Instagram live video,* the congresswoman described how she came to terms with the fact that she would be killed* during the Capitol riot.”


So much for “almost” being “murdered.”
As Fox News’s Sam Dorman reports, “The controversy erupted after the New York congresswoman posted a video in which she described a confrontation with Capitol Police at her office, which … is located in the Cannon building, which is accessible through underground tunnels connected to the Capitol as well as via a short stroll down a walkway and across the street. … In response to the incident, the congresswoman said: ‘I did not know if I was going to make it to the end of that day alive.’” AOC Doubles Down on Ditzy









http://i2.wp.com/nuclearphysicsdcday.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Full-hill-map.jpg


----------



## PoliticalChic

jbander said:


> Every time scum like this pops up with these lies , make idiots out of them , trust me it isn't hard to do , they are idiots in every manner , there is no lower group of humanity then this scum.





I never lie, and I'm never wrong.

You just proved it, and I helped you post like an adult: a win-win.


----------



## jbander

No, Ocasio-Cortez did not make up her experience during the Capitol riots. (Published 2021)
					






					www.nytimes.com


----------



## jbander

AOC reveals more personal details in new harrowing video account of Capitol attack
					

In addition to talking about the attack on the Capitol, Ocasio-Cortez revealed she is a sexual assault survivor in the powerful video.




					www.upworthy.com


----------



## PoliticalChic

jbander said:


> No, Ocasio-Cortez did not make up her experience during the Capitol riots. (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s



It's amazing how, in the face of irrefutable proof that she lied, the brain dead Democrat slaves will continue with the lie.


Remember her account of how close to death she was on Jan6???????????????????

“….Cortez is doubling down on ditzy, having come under fire for her Mittyesque claims of a near-death experience on January 6. As it turns out, she wasn’t even _in_ the Capitol building during last month’s riot. Instead, she was safely tucked away in the Cannon House office building, which, according to Google maps, is four-tenths of a mile and a seven-minute walk from the Capitol.
So much for “almost” being “murdered.”
As Fox News’s Sam Dorman reports, “The controversy erupted after the New York congresswoman posted a video in which she described a confrontation with Capitol Police at her office, which … is located in the Cannon building, which is accessible through underground tunnels connected to the Capitol as well as via a short stroll down a walkway and across the street. … In response to the incident, the congresswoman said: ‘I did not know if I was going to make it to the end of that day alive.’”
AOC Doubles Down on Ditzy





You'd think that after some 50 of the lies and hoaxed that have been exposed, these dolts would catch on.....


.......instead.....every new lie......hook, line, and sinker.












Sure looks like a fine Democrat candidate to me!!!!!!!


----------



## jbander

Conservatives Are Now Attacking AOC's Capitol Siege Story On Twitter
					

“On a day in which #AlexandriaOcasioSmollett is trending, please never forget the time that @AOC staged a photo shoot dressed in all white at a parking lot to spread lies about immigrant children in cages,” Candace Owens wrote. “Faking her own attempted murder was the next logical step.”




					www.refinery29.com
				



WHY is THE RIGHT LYING ABOUT AOC EXPERIENCE ON JAn 6th


----------



## jbander

PoliticalChic said:


> It's amazing how, in the face of irrefutable proof that she lied, the brain dead Democrat slaves will continue with the lie.
> 
> 
> Remember her account of how close to death she was on Jan6???????????????????
> 
> “….Cortez is doubling down on ditzy, having come under fire for her Mittyesque claims of a near-death experience on January 6. As it turns out, she wasn’t even _in_ the Capitol building during last month’s riot. Instead, she was safely tucked away in the Cannon House office building, which, according to Google maps, is four-tenths of a mile and a seven-minute walk from the Capitol.
> So much for “almost” being “murdered.”
> As Fox News’s Sam Dorman reports, “The controversy erupted after the New York congresswoman posted a video in which she described a confrontation with Capitol Police at her office, which … is located in the Cannon building, which is accessible through underground tunnels connected to the Capitol as well as via a short stroll down a walkway and across the street. … In response to the incident, the congresswoman said: ‘I did not know if I was going to make it to the end of that day alive.’”
> AOC Doubles Down on Ditzy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd think that after some 50 of the lies and hoaxed that have been exposed, these dolts would catch on.....
> 
> 
> .......instead.....every new lie......hook, line, and sinker.
> 
> 
> View attachment 655932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure looks like a fine Democrat candidate to me!!!!!!!


Total waste of BANDWIDTH total lie.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jbander said:


> AOC reveals more personal details in new harrowing video account of Capitol attack
> 
> 
> In addition to talking about the attack on the Capitol, Ocasio-Cortez revealed she is a sexual assault survivor in the powerful video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.upworthy.com





OK...Ok.....time to embarrass you further:


How many of these did you believe and continue to parrot??????




Let's let normal folks determine if these Democrat pronoucements were lies and hoaxes.....and where you fit in.


“… I would like to call attention to the principle of jurisprudence “Falsus in uno, falsus in omnibus” (False in one thing, false in all). Although written in Latin, it’s English common law from the early 17th century, stating that “a witness who testifies falsely about one matter is not credible to testify about any matter.”





Durham Reveals Democrats Behaving Like KGB; Is More Coming?​Commentary John Durham, the man chosen by former Attorney General William Barr as special counsel to unearth possible ...



www.theepochtimes.com





There are sooooo very many lies on which the Left's politics and promises are built.
One can take his pick....that there is systemic racism, the election was fair, illegals don't vote, gun control is aimed at criminals, CRT isn't taught in government school, welfare stops starvation, the Democrat's flipped and the Republicans became the party of racism, Nazis were rightwing, Liberals founded this nation, Hillary is the smartest woman in the country and Bill Clinton ever had a budget surplus, women have a right to kill their unborn, women get paid less for the same job.....and "*1 in 5 women being sexually assaulted while in college."*



Democrats lie about everything….on what basis would any of their fabricated data be considered valid???
Here the prism through which every Democrat pronouncement should be viewed: First collusion, collusion, collusion, Russia, Russia, Russia, Obstruction, Obstruction, Obstruction. Racist, Racist, Racist, Impeach, Impeach, Impeach, Recession, Recession, Recession, Emoluments, 25th amendment, “HandsUpDon’tShoot,”Stormy Daniels, lies about Charlottesville fine Nazis, Kurds, Ukraine, Quid Pro Quo, ‘lynching,’ the Kavanaugh hoax, the GAO charges, Lev Parnas, impeachment, coronavirus ‘hoax,’ *General Flynn perjury trap*, no evidence of voter fraud in the stolen election.....and “More than 50 former intelligence officials signed a letter casting doubt on the provenance of a New York Post story on the former vice president's son."



Don’t forget the Democrats told you that Trump was colluding with Russia…and that wasn’t true. They also told you that so was Naval Academy grad Carter Page and so was George Papadopoulos and so was General Michael Flynn, a three star general and former director of the Defense Intelligence Agency….and all of that was a lie. How stupid must one be to keep believing what they say?
...and, and that ‘armed insurrection’ that never occurred, and AOC lying about her near-death experience in the Capitol Riots.....when she wasn't even in the Capitol. And, of course the 275 Democrat inspired riots were ‘mostly peaceful.’

And that Biden voters as agents provocateur weren't behind the Capitol Riot.....and that Pelosi knew and refused to allow extra security. They lie about everything.......yet Democrat voters are, ready to swallow the next lie.

And that the Wuhan Red Death did not come from a Chinese Communist lab that got its funding via Dr. Fauci, and its purpose was to remove Trump….

FakeStories: Three years of Russian Collusion stories; altering documents at the DoJ and FBI to railroad political opponents; the state media burying the Hunter Biden Scandal what with Joe getting 10% of the bribes; stories about Kavanaugh rape parties, and Covington Catholic School; Carter Page working for Russia when he was actually working for the CIA….where were those ‘fact checkers’? The great lie that there was an ‘insurrection’ January 6th. The lie that it was Republicans who wanted to defund the police. The lie that Critical Race Theory wasn’t being taught. The lie that 600,000 died from the Wuhan Red Death.
What should you do when* they lied to you at least these 30 times already???????????

Democrats claimed it was Republicans who demanded defunding the police, AOC claimed ten people were killed Jan6th, Ilhan Omar blames the police for crime, they claimed that CRT wasn’t being taught in government school, men can become pregnant, and MAGA fans attacked Jussie Smollett, inflation due to Putin and the invasion…*


Brett Kavanaugh — Serial Rapist
President Michael Avenatti
The Covington KKKids Hoax
Hands Up, Don’t Shoot
George Zimmerman
Mostly Peaceful Black Lives Matter Riots
The Russia Collusion Hoax
Antifa Stormed the Beaches on D-Day
Cuomo (D-NY): King of Coronavirus Competence
The Clearing of Lafayette Square Hoax
The Lab Leak Theory Has Been Debunked Hoax
The Russians Are Behind Hunter’s Laptop Hoax
The Russian Bounty Hoax
The Capitol Police Officer Killed with a Fire Extinguisher Hoax
The Very Fine People Hoax
Men Can Magically Transform into Women
And *on* and *on* and *on*…
…what is the point of watching any corporate media outlet? All they do is lie. Even if you are an NPR wine mom, you do not want to be serially lied to.
The era of corporate media influence is ending thanks to the over the top bias, and that should be good for the future. Americans are rebelling against these exposed frauds, and 2022 should be a turning point."
Mark Simone 710


----------



## PoliticalChic

jbander said:


> Conservatives Are Now Attacking AOC's Capitol Siege Story On Twitter
> 
> 
> “On a day in which #AlexandriaOcasioSmollett is trending, please never forget the time that @AOC staged a photo shoot dressed in all white at a parking lot to spread lies about immigrant children in cages,” Candace Owens wrote. “Faking her own attempted murder was the next logical step.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.refinery29.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY is THE RIGHT LYING ABOUT AOC EXPERIENCE ON JAn 6th





Only the Democrats lie.


How's this?

1. Obama told illegal aliens to go and vote, saying "When you vote, you're a citizen yourself."



2. After promising that Iran would never get nuclear weapons, Obama guaranteed them nukes.

October 7 2008, in the second presidential debate: "We cannot allow Iran to get a nuclear weapon. It would be a game-changer in the region. Not only would it threaten Israel, our strongest ally in the region and one of our strongest allies in the world, but it would also create a possibility of nuclear weapons falling into the hands of terrorists. And so it's unacceptable. And I will do everything that's required to prevent it. And we will never take military options off the table"







The first is an attack on America, the second, on all of Western Civilization.





I bet you voted for him, huh?????


----------



## jbander

How the right's AOC phobia sums up the entire toxic Trump era This is what drives scum like the Q anon whore.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jbander said:


> Total waste of BANDWIDTH total lie.





I even gave you a map, you dunce.


Did she take the train????


Or jog over...."....she was safely tucked away in the Cannon House office building, which, according to Google maps, is four-tenths of a mile and a seven-minute walk from the Capitol."



Maybe Pelosi carried her??????????


----------



## PoliticalChic

jbander said:


> How the right's AOC phobia sums up the entire toxic Trump era This is what drives scum like the Q anon whore.





Never fails....I eviscerate one of the dunces and the language devolves to the level of their intellect.


----------



## jbander

PoliticalChic said:


> Only the Democrats lie.
> 
> 
> How's this?
> 
> 1. Obama told illegal aliens to go and vote, saying "When you vote, you're a citizen yourself."
> 
> 
> 
> 2. After promising that Iran would never get nuclear weapons, Obama guaranteed them nukes.
> 
> October 7 2008, in the second presidential debate: "We cannot allow Iran to get a nuclear weapon. It would be a game-changer in the region. Not only would it threaten Israel, our strongest ally in the region and one of our strongest allies in the world, but it would also create a possibility of nuclear weapons falling into the hands of terrorists. And so it's unacceptable. And I will do everything that's required to prevent it. And we will never take military options off the table"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first is an attack on America, the second, on all of Western Civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you voted for him, huh?????


GEE I wonder what this has to do with AOC's experience on JAN 6th. Falling apart pore Q anon whore.


----------



## PoliticalChic

PoliticalChic said:


> Never fails....I eviscerate one of the dunces and the language devolves to the level of their intellect.h




Did you say Trump Era????


This?


Let's remind all the mindless....you......of Trump's five Nobel nominations for peace in the Middle East, quieting of North Korea, no invasions by Russia, keeping Iran guessing, having the courage to move our embassy to Jerusalem, forcing Mexico to keep invaders on their side of the border, sending ships through the South China Sea that China claimed was theirs, not turning over tons of armaments to the Taliban..........astounding foreign policy achievements that no Democrat can claim.

And that amazing achievement involving foreign policy: American energy independence.












Take the one-question IQ test: who'd you vote for???????


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

jbander said:


> AOC reveals more personal details in new harrowing video account of Capitol attack
> 
> 
> In addition to talking about the attack on the Capitol, Ocasio-Cortez revealed she is a sexual assault survivor in the powerful video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.upworthy.com



Harrowing? HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## jbander

AOC made it totally clear that she was in her office and that her office was not in the capital, the police still came into her section to put them in a holding room to protect them and they explained what the scum were doing at the capital . Like the q anon whore they shit and pissed on the floor of the capital , these are this clowns right wing heroes. and yes I personally saw The q anon whore shit on the capital floor.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jbander said:


> AOC made it totally clear that she was in her office and that her office was not in the capital, the police still came into her section to put them in a holding room to protect them and they explained what the scum were doing at the capital . Like the q anon whore they shit and pissed on the floor of the capital , these are this clowns right wing heroes. and yes I personally saw The q anon whore shit on the capital floor.





I'd like to stay and continue wiping up the floor with you....but I have the Yankee game, and the big Ranger game....




OK.....one more slap across the back of your noggin.....



‘Get a therapist, honey!’ Tucker Carlson responds to AOC’s narcissistic fear of being raped on Jan 6th​Fox News host Tucker Carlson isn’t letting New York Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez slide on her unsubstantiated, arguably narcissistic belief that the Jan. 6th rioters would have raped her if they’d had the chance.

Speaking Thursday on Fox News’ “Tucker Carlson Tonight,” he questioned the validity of her recently made hyperbolic claim and also asked how the left would have reacted had someone on the right accused Black Lives Matter rioters of being wannabe rapists.

To really deliver the point home, he framed the congresswoman’s bizarre belief around the death of Ashli Babbitt, a Jan. 6th rioter who was allegedly killed without warning.

“Occasionally Sandy Cortez tells us about her lived experience on Jan. 6th. During a recent special on CNN, Sandy Cortez — does she ever stop talking about herself, by the way — she explained she wasn’t simply afraid of being murdered by Ashli Babbitt. She was also worried about being raped,” he said.




'Get a therapist, honey!' Tucker Carlson responds to AOC's narcissistic fear of being raped on Jan 6th​Tucker Carlson tore about Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez's narcissistic belief that the Jan. 6th rioters wanted to rape her.



www.bizpacreview.com






Tucker Carlson Tonight (clip): AIR.TV​



www.air.tv




But......she wasn't even there.


Democrats lie about everything.


----------



## jbander

PoliticalChic said:


> Did you say Trump Era????
> 
> 
> This?
> 
> 
> Let's remind all the mindless....you......of Trump's five Nobel nominations for peace in the Middle East, quieting of North Korea, no invasions by Russia, keeping Iran guessing, having the courage to move our embassy to Jerusalem, forcing Mexico to keep invaders on their side of the border, sending ships through the South China Sea that China claimed was theirs, not turning over tons of armaments to the Taliban..........astounding foreign policy achievements that no Democrat can claim.
> 
> And that amazing achievement involving foreign policy: American energy independence.
> 
> 
> View attachment 655933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take the one-question IQ test: who'd you vote for???????


Anyone can nominate "
In recent rallies, President Donald Trump has repeatedly conflated winning a Nobel Peace Prize with being nominated for one, and has wrongly faulted the media for ignoring his nomination after making former President Barack Obama’s nomination in 2009 “the biggest story I’ve ever seen.”

The media attention for Obama came after he _won_ the Nobel Peace Prize. Trump has been nominated, but that’s not the “big thing” he makes it out to be. There are 318 candidates for the Nobel Peace Prize for 2020 — 211 are individuals and 107 organizations.

Any one of thousands of people can nominate someone for the prestigious award. And two people have come forward saying they nominated Trump.

But on its website, the Nobel committee warns not to attach too much importance to a nomination.

“Any person or organization can be nominated by anyone eligible to nominate,” the committee states. The Norwegian Nobel Committee has no input into submissions, though it decides who actually wins the prize. “To simply be nominated is therefore not an endorsement or extended honour to imply affiliation with the Nobel Peace Prize or its related institutions,” the committee states.

Nonetheless, Trump has touted the nomination repeatedly at campaign rallies, on Twitter and in TV ads."


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

jbander said:


> WHY is THE RIGHT LYING ABOUT AOC EXPERIENCE ON JAn 6



Why is the right laughing?


----------



## jbander

PoliticalChic said:


> I'd like to stay and continue wiping up the floor with you....but I have the Yankee game, and the big Ranger game....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK.....one more slap across the back of your noggin.....
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Get a therapist, honey!’ Tucker Carlson responds to AOC’s narcissistic fear of being raped on Jan 6th​Fox News host Tucker Carlson isn’t letting New York Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez slide on her unsubstantiated, arguably narcissistic belief that the Jan. 6th rioters would have raped her if they’d had the chance.
> 
> Speaking Thursday on Fox News’ “Tucker Carlson Tonight,” he questioned the validity of her recently made hyperbolic claim and also asked how the left would have reacted had someone on the right accused Black Lives Matter rioters of being wannabe rapists.
> 
> To really deliver the point home, he framed the congresswoman’s bizarre belief around the death of Ashli Babbitt, a Jan. 6th rioter who was allegedly killed without warning.
> 
> “Occasionally Sandy Cortez tells us about her lived experience on Jan. 6th. During a recent special on CNN, Sandy Cortez — does she ever stop talking about herself, by the way — she explained she wasn’t simply afraid of being murdered by Ashli Babbitt. She was also worried about being raped,” he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Get a therapist, honey!' Tucker Carlson responds to AOC's narcissistic fear of being raped on Jan 6th​Tucker Carlson tore about Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez's narcissistic belief that the Jan. 6th rioters wanted to rape her.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bizpacreview.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tucker Carlson Tonight (clip): AIR.TV​
> 
> 
> 
> www.air.tv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But......she wasn't even there.
> 
> 
> Democrats lie about everything.


Running off with your tail between your legs are you, didn't expect anything different from a loser. BYE!!!!!!


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> "There were no 12,000 riots, arsons and assaults."
> 
> 
> Watch me prove I'm never wrong, while enjoying ramming that lie back down your lying throat:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Study: up to 95 percent of 2020 U.S. riots are linked to Black Lives Matter*​
> ACLED is a nonprofit organization that tracks conflict across the globe. Its U.S. project that collected the summer protest data is supported by Princeton University. The project’s spreadsheet collating tens of thousands of data points documents *12,045 incidents of U.S. civil unrest *from May 26, 2020 to Sept. 5, 2020. May 26 is the day after George Floyd’s death in police custody with enough fentanyl in his system to have died of an overdose if police had never touched him.
> 
> Of the 633 incidents coded as riots, 88 percent are recorded as involving Black Lives Matter activists. Data for 51 incidents lack information about the perpetrators’ identities. BLM activists were involved in 95 percent of the riots for which there is information about the perpetrators’ affiliation.
> 
> Violent demonstrations, meanwhile, have been limited to fewer than 220 locations —
> 
> Study: up to 95 percent of 2020 U.S. riots are linked to Black Lives Matter - The Frontier Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your face, booooooooyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!



Not many people here are stupid enough to post evidence they're full of shit so I commend you for doing that.



PoliticalChic said:


> In order to hide the 12 thousand riots, arsons, assaults that the Democrats produced





PoliticalChic said:


> Of the 633 incidents coded as riots...



Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.​


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> She was in her office, in fear for her life, with no intruders anywhere in her building?



FFS, she worked in a building 700 feet from the Capitol.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> "There were no 12,000 riots, arsons and assaults."
> 
> 
> Watch me prove I'm never wrong, while enjoying ramming that lie back down your lying throat:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Study: up to 95 percent of 2020 U.S. riots are linked to Black Lives Matter*​
> ACLED is a nonprofit organization that tracks conflict across the globe. Its U.S. project that collected the summer protest data is supported by Princeton University. The project’s spreadsheet collating tens of thousands of data points documents *12,045 incidents of U.S. civil unrest *from May 26, 2020 to Sept. 5, 2020. May 26 is the day after George Floyd’s death in police custody with enough fentanyl in his system to have died of an overdose if police had never touched him.
> 
> Of the 633 incidents coded as riots, 88 percent are recorded as involving Black Lives Matter activists. Data for 51 incidents lack information about the perpetrators’ identities. BLM activists were involved in 95 percent of the riots for which there is information about the perpetrators’ affiliation.
> 
> Violent demonstrations, meanwhile, have been limited to fewer than 220 locations —
> 
> Study: up to 95 percent of 2020 U.S. riots are linked to Black Lives Matter - The Frontier Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your face, booooooooyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


Lol! The Frontier Post?

You just fucked up. Because I read the ACLED Information.

CLASS IS IN SESSION.

The longstanding crisis of police violence and structural racism in America hit a new flashpoint this year. On 25 May 2020, Minneapolis police officers arrested George Floyd, a 46-year-old Black man, for allegedly using a counterfeit $20 bill. One officer pinned Floyd to the ground and kneeled on his neck for eight minutes and 15 seconds, killing him. Other officers looked on (BBC, 16 July 2020).
Floyd’s death prompted a surge of demonstrations associated with the Black Lives Matter (BLM)2 movement that quickly spread from Minneapolis throughout the country. Between 26 May, the day after Floyd’s death, and 22 August, ACLED records over 7,750 demonstrations linked to the BLM movement across more than 2,440 locations in all 50 states and Washington, DC.
NATIONWIDE DEMONSTRATIONS​While the US has long been home to a vibrant protest environment, demonstrations surged to new levels in 2020. *Between 24 May and 22 August, ACLED records more than 10,600 demonstration events across the country. Over 10,100 of these — or nearly 95% — involve peaceful protesters. Fewer than 570 — or approximately 5% — involve demonstrators engaging in violence. *Well over 80% of all demonstrations are connected to the Black Lives Matter movement or the COVID-19 pandemic. 









						Demonstrations and Political Violence in America: New Data for Summer 2020
					

Preliminary analysis of key trends from May to August.




					acleddata.com
				




*AN OVERWHELMINGLY PEACEFUL MOVEMENT*​The vast majority of demonstration events associated with the BLM movement are non-violent (_see map below_). *In more than 93% of all demonstrations connected to the movement, demonstrators have not engaged in violence or destructive activity. Peaceful protests are reported in over 2,400 distinct locations around the country. Violent demonstrations,6 meanwhile, have been limited to fewer than 220 locations —* under 10% of the areas that experienced peaceful protests. 









						Demonstrations and Political Violence in America: New Data for Summer 2020
					

Preliminary analysis of key trends from May to August.




					acleddata.com
				




You need to quit posting that alt right bullshit thinking that it's fact. Every time I come in one of your threads, I get a laugh because you actually think you're doing something when in reality I probably should be arrested for beating a woman like I beat your ass.

Is this what an Ivy league education produces? These are supposed to be elite schools? Maybe we're looking to the wrong schools for intelligence because my Big 12 education beats the shit out your ivy league one.

And aren't you supposed to be the model minority, the highly intelligent smarter than we dumb black folks Asian? You're an idiot, a flaming fool, a dumb ass. You posted some scrabble from some bullshit website that conflated and distorted numbers then claimed they were ACLED documentation of the George Floyd protests. You didn't go to an Ivy league school, you went to Nassau Community College.

And there was no stolen election.


----------



## konradv

PoliticalChic said:


>


Seems like a good start.  Those FEMA camps aren’t to fill themselves.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> OK>.....close enough.
> 
> 
> Here comes  your beating: she would have had to take a train to get to the Capital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOC did her hand-wringing routine about fearing death when she was in the Capitol on Jan6.
> 
> 
> The problem was......she wasn't there.
> “In a heartbreaking Instagram live video,* the congresswoman described how she came to terms with the fact that she would be killed* during the Capitol riot.”
> 
> 
> So much for “almost” being “murdered.”
> As Fox News’s Sam Dorman reports, “The controversy erupted after the New York congresswoman posted a video in which she described a confrontation with Capitol Police at her office, which … is located in the Cannon building, which is accessible through underground tunnels connected to the Capitol as well as via a short stroll down a walkway and across the street. … In response to the incident, the congresswoman said: ‘I did not know if I was going to make it to the end of that day alive.’”
> AOC Doubles Down on Ditzy
> 
> 
> “Ocasio-Cortez said that the officer was “looking at me with all this anger and hostility. At first, in my brain and in my mind, I just came from *this super intense experience *just now, maybe I’m reading into this, right?
> 
> She compared this experience to “so many other communities in this country where you don’t know if you’re safe or not.” The officer told her where to go, and she said “we’re just so rattled in that moment, and the situation felt so volatile with the officer that I run over, I grab my bag, and we just start running over to that building.”
> 
> 
> *A person can access the Cannon Building via a tunnel. But no one made it past the Capitol.”* AOC wasn't in the Capitol Building at the time of the Jan. 6 riot—she was in another building entirely
> 
> AOC Tale of Her Capitol Hill Riot Experience Turns Out to be Mostly Fake News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Underground Tunnels Beneath the U.S Capitol and Library of Congress - Untapped New York​Capitol Hill in Washington D.C. is connected underground by tunnels and subways, offering all the things you would need from the outside world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> untappedcities.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “In a heartbreaking Instagram live video,* the congresswoman described how she came to terms with the fact that she would be killed* during the Capitol riot.”
> 
> 
> So much for “almost” being “murdered.”
> As Fox News’s Sam Dorman reports, “The controversy erupted after the New York congresswoman posted a video in which she described a confrontation with Capitol Police at her office, which … is located in the Cannon building, which is accessible through underground tunnels connected to the Capitol as well as via a short stroll down a walkway and across the street. … In response to the incident, the congresswoman said: ‘I did not know if I was going to make it to the end of that day alive.’” AOC Doubles Down on Ditzy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i2.wp.com/nuclearphysicsdcday.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Full-hill-map.jpg



Oh look, you're lying again. This is my shocked face --> 

Moron, she said she wasn't in the Capitol building ...

_“For you all to know, there’s the Capitol Hill complex. But members of Congress, except for, you know, the speaker and other very, very high ranking ones, don’t actually work in a building with the dome. There’s buildings like right next to the dome, and that’s where our actual offices are.” ~ AOC_​
Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


>



He was arrested for purportedly breaking the law. That's a problem for you, is it?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> FFS, she worked in a building 700 feet from the Capitol.



I know, it must have been horrifying!!!

How many intruders were in her building?


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I know, it must have been horrifying!!!
> 
> How many intruders were in her building?



Now we know there were none. How could she that at the time? Also, the buildings are connected by a tunnel. How could she know no one was coming through there?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> Now we know there were none. How could she that at the time? Also, the buildings are connected by a tunnel. How could she know no one was coming through there?



*Now we know there were none. *

None. Very scary!

*How could she that at the time?*

Why did she think there were, at the time?

*Also, the buildings are connected by a tunnel.*

Yes.

*How could she know no one was coming through there?*

How could she know they weren't climbing up the side of the building?
Or dropping down from helicopters?


----------



## daveman

jbander said:


> Fuck you maggot.


Goodness, you sure do get angry when your little tin goddess AOC is criticized.

She's never going to sleep with you, dude.


----------



## daveman

jbander said:


> You little piece of shit can't do, nothing to me I'm miles away ,were you thinking of using a gun to kill me , better question when Trump ask you to kill for him the next time you and the rest of your hate group try to bring down our country and democracy  Will you?  Bang bang !!!!!!!!


You've been skipping your meds again.


----------



## daveman

jbander said:


> The media attention for Obama came after he _won_ the Nobel Peace Prize.


What did he accomplish to win it?


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Now we know there were none. *
> 
> None. Very scary!



Scary at the time. Abs.



Toddsterpatriot said:


> *How could she that at the time?*
> 
> Why did she think there were, at the time?



She couldn't know where they are. Again, given tnd vitriol directed at her front the right, why would she assume she wasn't a target of that violent mob?



Toddsterpatriot said:


> *How could she know no one was coming through there?*
> 
> How could she know they weren't climbing up the side of the building?
> Or dropping down from helicopters?



She could have seen them scaling the Capitol which was televised live.

Still, nothing she said can be shown as untrue.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> Scary at the time. Abs.
> 
> 
> 
> She couldn't know where they are. Again, given tnd vitriol directed at her front the right, why would she assume she wasn't a target of that violent mob?
> 
> 
> 
> She could have seen them scaling the Capitol which was televised live.
> 
> Still, nothing she said can be shown as untrue.


*
She couldn't know where they are. '*

Where did she see them? Anywhere?

*She could have seen them scaling the Capitol which was televised live.*

Right. She saw them several blacks away. In a different building.
She could have died!!


----------



## flan327

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I know, it must have been horrifying!!!
> 
> How many intruders were in her building?


Google it


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

flan327 said:


> Google it



Zero.

Scary!


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *
> She couldn't know where they are. '*
> 
> Where did she see them? Anywhere?



Your defense of the indefensible is scorned. Some lawmakers in the Capitol were also rightfully in fear for their lives who also didn't know were those domestic terrorists were.



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Right. She saw them several blacks away. In a different building.
> She could have died!!



That you feel the need to lie reveals even you know she was right. She wasn't several blocks away. She was in one of the buildings lined up across the street from the Capitol building, *again, just 700 feet away.*


----------



## jbander

Faun said:


> Not many people here are stupid enough to post evidence they're full of shit so I commend you for doing that.
> 
> ​​​​Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.​


Actually, without lies and distortion, the right couldn't or wouldn't exist anymore.They are held together with bubblegum and dumb lies.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> Your defense of the indefensible is scorned.



I would never defend her whiney idiocy.
*
That you feel the need to lie reveals even you know she was right.*

LOL!

*She was in one of the buildings lined up across the street from the Capitol building,*

Right. With no one trying to get in.

*again, just 700 feet away.*

Right. 700 feet. Close enough to hear the mob coming to get her.
In her 2.3 million square foot building. So close.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

jbander said:


> Actually, without lies and distortion, the right couldn't or wouldn't exist anymore.They are held together with bubblegum and dumb lies.



And they're about to crush the Dems.


----------



## jbander

IM2 said:


> Lol! The Frontier Post?
> 
> You just fucked up. Because I read the ACLED Information.
> 
> CLASS IS IN SESSION.
> 
> The longstanding crisis of police violence and structural racism in America hit a new flashpoint this year. On 25 May 2020, Minneapolis police officers arrested George Floyd, a 46-year-old Black man, for allegedly using a counterfeit $20 bill. One officer pinned Floyd to the ground and kneeled on his neck for eight minutes and 15 seconds, killing him. Other officers looked on (BBC, 16 July 2020).
> Floyd’s death prompted a surge of demonstrations associated with the Black Lives Matter (BLM)2 movement that quickly spread from Minneapolis throughout the country. Between 26 May, the day after Floyd’s death, and 22 August, ACLED records over 7,750 demonstrations linked to the BLM movement across more than 2,440 locations in all 50 states and Washington, DC.
> NATIONWIDE DEMONSTRATIONS​While the US has long been home to a vibrant protest environment, demonstrations surged to new levels in 2020. *Between 24 May and 22 August, ACLED records more than 10,600 demonstration events across the country. Over 10,100 of these — or nearly 95% — involve peaceful protesters. Fewer than 570 — or approximately 5% — involve demonstrators engaging in violence. *Well over 80% of all demonstrations are connected to the Black Lives Matter movement or the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstrations and Political Violence in America: New Data for Summer 2020
> 
> 
> Preliminary analysis of key trends from May to August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> acleddata.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AN OVERWHELMINGLY PEACEFUL MOVEMENT*​The vast majority of demonstration events associated with the BLM movement are non-violent (_see map below_). *In more than 93% of all demonstrations connected to the movement, demonstrators have not engaged in violence or destructive activity. Peaceful protests are reported in over 2,400 distinct locations around the country. Violent demonstrations,6 meanwhile, have been limited to fewer than 220 locations —* under 10% of the areas that experienced peaceful protests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstrations and Political Violence in America: New Data for Summer 2020
> 
> 
> Preliminary analysis of key trends from May to August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> acleddata.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to quit posting that alt right bullshit thinking that it's fact. Every time I come in one of your threads, I get a laugh because you actually think you're doing something when in reality I probably should be arrested for beating a woman like I beat your ass.
> 
> Is this what an Ivy league education produces? These are supposed to be elite schools? Maybe we're looking to the wrong schools for intelligence because my Big 12 education beats the shit out your ivy league one.
> 
> And aren't you supposed to be the model minority, the highly intelligent smarter than we dumb black folks Asian? You're an idiot, a flaming fool, a dumb ass. You posted some scrabble from some bullshit website that conflated and distorted numbers then claimed they were ACLED documentation of the George Floyd protests. You didn't go to an Ivy league school, you went to Nassau Community College.
> 
> And there was no stolen election.


BLM AND JAN6th

The BLM protest is totally legal, totally honorable, dealing with the truth, protesting against evil by the police forces across this country are heroes and should be treated with respect, the people who started the fires and destruction ,during those protests which were totally illegal should have been shot.
Jan6th Their protest being totally legal was totally dishonorable, dealing with a complete lie, protesting against something that didn't even exist, was done by brain-dead stupid people, that should be shown no respect, stupid yes but still legal. The people who forced their way into the capital, which was totally illegal should to the man all been shot, for being traitors trying to bring down our democracy to force in a piece of shit for a dictator.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

jbander said:


> The BLM protest is totally legal, totally honorable



Stop it.......you're killing me!!!!!


----------



## Sunsettommy

jbander said:


> GEE I wonder what this has to do with AOC's experience on JAN 6th. Falling apart pore Q anon whore.



No one disputes her I fear for my life claims but she was in a building nearly .5 miles away not in any real danger she was being a drama queen over it.


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I would never defend her whiney idiocy.
> *
> That you feel the need to lie reveals even you know she was right.*
> 
> LOL!
> 
> *She was in one of the buildings lined up across the street from the Capitol building,*
> 
> Right. With no one trying to get in.
> 
> *again, just 700 feet away.*
> 
> Right. 700 feet. Close enough to hear the mob coming to get her.
> In her 2.3 million square foot building. So close.



No matter how many times you repeat that, she still never knew that day that no one was coming into her building.


----------



## Faun

Sunsettommy said:


> No one disputes her I fear for my life claims but she was in a building nearly .5 miles away not in any real danger she was being a drama queen over it.



.5 miles away would be 2,640 feet. Her building was just 700 feet.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> No matter how many times you repeat that, she still never knew that day that no one was coming into her building.



She never knew that anyone was coming.


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> She never knew that anyone was coming.



So? She knew the Capitol was under siege. She knew the two buildings are connected. She knew rightwingers hate her like she's Satan incarnate. And she knew rightwingers are crazy enough to assassinate any lawmakers they could get their clutches on.

And she still never said she was inside the Capitol building.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> So? She knew the Capitol was under siege. She knew the two buildings are connected. She knew rightwingers hate her like she's Satan incarnate. And she knew rightwingers are crazy enough to assassinate any lawmakers they could get their clutches on.
> 
> And she still never said she was inside the Capitol building.


Under siege.





Look how stressed she was. Just awful!


----------



## MisterBeale

Faun said:


> FFS, she worked in a building 700 feet from the Capitol.


Over two football fields away seems like a pretty safe distance.  I only need half a football field distance, to comfortably set off just about any explosive-firework.

DO you even have a point to this talking point, that you keep parroting, other than to make AOC look like a bigger clown than she is?


----------



## Stryder50

jbander said:


> Your just another fucking Q anon MAGA maggot. You can't exist without lies and distortions. You are scum to the core  the lowest form of humanity , lying pig.


First sign you are an unhinged, idiot maggot, scum butt bottom feeder is how you botch basic English(/American) language use here.
For starters it would be "you're"~=~ "you are". 

Fairly obvious you failed on basic English/American grammar~spellin'.
Which suggests your other "intellectual" skills are very short-changed.

What a dunce!


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> Lol! The Frontier Post?
> 
> You just fucked up. Because I read the ACLED Information.
> 
> CLASS IS IN SESSION.
> 
> The longstanding crisis of police violence and structural racism in America hit a new flashpoint this year. On 25 May 2020, Minneapolis police officers arrested George Floyd, a 46-year-old Black man, for allegedly using a counterfeit $20 bill. One officer pinned Floyd to the ground and kneeled on his neck for eight minutes and 15 seconds, killing him. Other officers looked on (BBC, 16 July 2020).
> Floyd’s death prompted a surge of demonstrations associated with the Black Lives Matter (BLM)2 movement that quickly spread from Minneapolis throughout the country. Between 26 May, the day after Floyd’s death, and 22 August, ACLED records over 7,750 demonstrations linked to the BLM movement across more than 2,440 locations in all 50 states and Washington, DC.
> NATIONWIDE DEMONSTRATIONS​While the US has long been home to a vibrant protest environment, demonstrations surged to new levels in 2020. *Between 24 May and 22 August, ACLED records more than 10,600 demonstration events across the country. Over 10,100 of these — or nearly 95% — involve peaceful protesters. Fewer than 570 — or approximately 5% — involve demonstrators engaging in violence. *Well over 80% of all demonstrations are connected to the Black Lives Matter movement or the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstrations and Political Violence in America: New Data for Summer 2020
> 
> 
> Preliminary analysis of key trends from May to August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> acleddata.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AN OVERWHELMINGLY PEACEFUL MOVEMENT*​The vast majority of demonstration events associated with the BLM movement are non-violent (_see map below_). *In more than 93% of all demonstrations connected to the movement, demonstrators have not engaged in violence or destructive activity. Peaceful protests are reported in over 2,400 distinct locations around the country. Violent demonstrations,6 meanwhile, have been limited to fewer than 220 locations —* under 10% of the areas that experienced peaceful protests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstrations and Political Violence in America: New Data for Summer 2020
> 
> 
> Preliminary analysis of key trends from May to August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> acleddata.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to quit posting that alt right bullshit thinking that it's fact. Every time I come in one of your threads, I get a laugh because you actually think you're doing something when in reality I probably should be arrested for beating a woman like I beat your ass.
> 
> Is this what an Ivy league education produces? These are supposed to be elite schools? Maybe we're looking to the wrong schools for intelligence because my Big 12 education beats the shit out your ivy league one.
> 
> And aren't you supposed to be the model minority, the highly intelligent smarter than we dumb black folks Asian? You're an idiot, a flaming fool, a dumb ass. You posted some scrabble from some bullshit website that conflated and distorted numbers then claimed they were ACLED documentation of the George Floyd protests. You didn't go to an Ivy league school, you went to Nassau Community College.
> 
> And there was no stolen election.




The vulgarity is proof of how chagrinned you are.

I do it every time.....bet you're impressed with how well I destroy you Leftists, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> Lol! The Frontier Post?
> 
> You just fucked up. Because I read the ACLED Information.
> 
> CLASS IS IN SESSION.
> 
> The longstanding crisis of police violence and structural racism in America hit a new flashpoint this year. On 25 May 2020, Minneapolis police officers arrested George Floyd, a 46-year-old Black man, for allegedly using a counterfeit $20 bill. One officer pinned Floyd to the ground and kneeled on his neck for eight minutes and 15 seconds, killing him. Other officers looked on (BBC, 16 July 2020).
> Floyd’s death prompted a surge of demonstrations associated with the Black Lives Matter (BLM)2 movement that quickly spread from Minneapolis throughout the country. Between 26 May, the day after Floyd’s death, and 22 August, ACLED records over 7,750 demonstrations linked to the BLM movement across more than 2,440 locations in all 50 states and Washington, DC.
> NATIONWIDE DEMONSTRATIONS​While the US has long been home to a vibrant protest environment, demonstrations surged to new levels in 2020. *Between 24 May and 22 August, ACLED records more than 10,600 demonstration events across the country. Over 10,100 of these — or nearly 95% — involve peaceful protesters. Fewer than 570 — or approximately 5% — involve demonstrators engaging in violence. *Well over 80% of all demonstrations are connected to the Black Lives Matter movement or the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstrations and Political Violence in America: New Data for Summer 2020
> 
> 
> Preliminary analysis of key trends from May to August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> acleddata.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AN OVERWHELMINGLY PEACEFUL MOVEMENT*​The vast majority of demonstration events associated with the BLM movement are non-violent (_see map below_). *In more than 93% of all demonstrations connected to the movement, demonstrators have not engaged in violence or destructive activity. Peaceful protests are reported in over 2,400 distinct locations around the country. Violent demonstrations,6 meanwhile, have been limited to fewer than 220 locations —* under 10% of the areas that experienced peaceful protests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstrations and Political Violence in America: New Data for Summer 2020
> 
> 
> Preliminary analysis of key trends from May to August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> acleddata.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to quit posting that alt right bullshit thinking that it's fact. Every time I come in one of your threads, I get a laugh because you actually think you're doing something when in reality I probably should be arrested for beating a woman like I beat your ass.
> 
> Is this what an Ivy league education produces? These are supposed to be elite schools? Maybe we're looking to the wrong schools for intelligence because my Big 12 education beats the shit out your ivy league one.
> 
> And aren't you supposed to be the model minority, the highly intelligent smarter than we dumb black folks Asian? You're an idiot, a flaming fool, a dumb ass. You posted some scrabble from some bullshit website that conflated and distorted numbers then claimed they were ACLED documentation of the George Floyd protests. You didn't go to an Ivy league school, you went to Nassau Community College.
> 
> And there was no stolen election.






Peaceful???



It's the sort of 'peace' you deserve in your life.




*“Jaw-Dropping: Police Chief Association Releases Number of Officers Injured During Violent Riots*

The Major Cities Chiefs Association released a report detailing the number of violent riots and the number of police officers injured during the riots U.S. cities faced after the death of George Floyd in May.The MCCA, which has members in 69 of the largest cities in the U.S., released the findings of their survey in October and compiled data from May 25 to July 31, 2020. In total, 8,700 protests took place in major American cities during that time period.Of the 8,700 protests, 574 of them were riots that saw mass looting and destruction.

During the riots cities experienced, the MCCA said their survey found at least 2,000 police officers were injured:

"In cities where violence did occur, assaults on police officers, looting, and arson were the most common criminal activities. Approximately, 72% of major city law enforcement agencies had officers harmed during the protests. This included nearly every agency that experienced at least one violent protest. In total, over the course of the civil unrest from May to July, more than 2,000 officers sustained injuries in the line of duty. One agency reported 50 officers being injured in a single week of protests. Another agency reported that 462 of their officers were injured during the protests in their jurisdiction.

"Looting was also a common occurrence (2,385 instances), with 62% of major city law enforcement agencies indicating that at least one incident of looting occurred in their cities. “









						Jaw-Dropping: Police Chief Association Releases Number of Officers Injured During Violent Riots
					






					townhall.com
				








Every single one due to Biden voters.

Riots, arson, anarchism, assaults, lawlessness rewarded, neither lives nor property safe.....under Democrat governance.
One wonders why citizens pay taxes, and what they expect from government, when the above is the norm from Democrats officials.


----------



## PoliticalChic

konradv said:


> Seems like a good start.  Those FEMA camps aren’t to fill themselves.




Spoken like a true Nazi.

Well....your party already has experience putting American citizens in concentration camps.



.....Hitler's friend, FDR, called them just what they were:

"They were forcibly removed to 10 concentration camps. The government officially called them “relocation centers,” but *Roosevelt himself used the words “concentration camp” in a recommendation as early as 1936, as did a military proposal in 1942*. The occupants were kept behind barbed wire, and armed guards kept them from leaving."
FDR’s concentration camps were a warning, not a model



Again?
*".....Roosevelt himself used the words “concentration camp” in a recommendation as early as 1936, as did a military proposal in 1942."





Executive Order 9066* was a United States presidential executive order signed and issued during World War II by United States President Franklin D. Roosevelt on February 19, 1942. This order authorized the Secretary of War to prescribe certain areas as military zones, clearing the way for the incarceration of Japanese Americans, German Americans, and Italian Americans in U.S. concentration camps. Executive Order 9066 - Wikipedia


----------



## PoliticalChic

jbander said:


> Actually, without lies and distortion, the right couldn't or wouldn't exist anymore.They are held together with bubblegum and dumb lies.





Lies????



Did you say 'lies'????



Let's check: we agreed earlier that you swallowed every one of the lies.....




“… I would like to call attention to the principle of jurisprudence “Falsus in uno, falsus in omnibus” (False in one thing, false in all). Although written in Latin, it’s English common law from the early 17th century, stating that “a witness who testifies falsely about one matter is not credible to testify about any matter.”





Durham Reveals Democrats Behaving Like KGB; Is More Coming?​Commentary John Durham, the man chosen by former Attorney General William Barr as special counsel to unearth possible ...



www.theepochtimes.com

There are sooooo very many lies on which the Left's politics and promises are built.
One can take his pick....that there is systemic racism, the election was fair, illegals don't vote, gun control is aimed at criminals, CRT isn't taught in government school, welfare stops starvation, the Democrat's flipped and the Republicans became the party of racism, Nazis were rightwing, Liberals founded this nation, Hillary is the smartest woman in the country and Bill Clinton ever had a budget surplus, women have a right to kill their unborn, women get paid less for the same job.....and "*1 in 5 women being sexually assaulted while in college."*



Democrats lie about everything….on what basis would any of their fabricated data be considered valid???
Here the prism through which every Democrat pronouncement should be viewed: First collusion, collusion, collusion, Russia, Russia, Russia, Obstruction, Obstruction, Obstruction. Racist, Racist, Racist, Impeach, Impeach, Impeach, Recession, Recession, Recession, Emoluments, 25th amendment, “HandsUpDon’tShoot,”Stormy Daniels, lies about Charlottesville fine Nazis, Kurds, Ukraine, Quid Pro Quo, ‘lynching,’ the Kavanaugh hoax, the GAO charges, Lev Parnas, impeachment, coronavirus ‘hoax,’ *General Flynn perjury trap*, no evidence of voter fraud in the stolen election.....and “More than 50 former intelligence officials signed a letter casting doubt on the provenance of a New York Post story on the former vice president's son."



Don’t forget the Democrats told you that Trump was colluding with Russia…and that wasn’t true. They also told you that so was Naval Academy grad Carter Page and so was George Papadopoulos and so was General Michael Flynn, a three star general and former director of the Defense Intelligence Agency….and all of that was a lie. How stupid must one be to keep believing what they say?
...and, and that ‘armed insurrection’ that never occurred, and AOC lying about her near-death experience in the Capitol Riots.....when she wasn't even in the Capitol. And, of course the 275 Democrat inspired riots were ‘mostly peaceful.’

And that Biden voters as agents provocateur weren't behind the Capitol Riot.....and that Pelosi knew and refused to allow extra security. They lie about everything.......yet Democrat voters are, ready to swallow the next lie.

And that the Wuhan Red Death did not come from a Chinese Communist lab that got its funding via Dr. Fauci, and its purpose was to remove Trump….

FakeStories: Three years of Russian Collusion stories; altering documents at the DoJ and FBI to railroad political opponents; the state media burying the Hunter Biden Scandal what with Joe getting 10% of the bribes; stories about Kavanaugh rape parties, and Covington Catholic School; Carter Page working for Russia when he was actually working for the CIA….where were those ‘fact checkers’? The great lie that there was an ‘insurrection’ January 6th. The lie that it was Republicans who wanted to defund the police. The lie that Critical Race Theory wasn’t being taught. The lie that 600,000 died from the Wuhan Red Death.
What should you do when* they lied to you at least these 30 times already???????????

Democrats claimed it was Republicans who demanded defunding the police, AOC claimed ten people were killed Jan6th, Ilhan Omar blames the police for crime, they claimed that CRT wasn’t being taught in government school, men can become pregnant, and MAGA fans attacked Jussie Smollett, inflation due to Putin and the invasion…*


Brett Kavanaugh — Serial Rapist
President Michael Avenatti
The Covington KKKids Hoax
Hands Up, Don’t Shoot
George Zimmerman
Mostly Peaceful Black Lives Matter Riots
The Russia Collusion Hoax
Antifa Stormed the Beaches on D-Day
Cuomo (D-NY): King of Coronavirus Competence
The Clearing of Lafayette Square Hoax
The Lab Leak Theory Has Been Debunked Hoax
The Russians Are Behind Hunter’s Laptop Hoax
The Russian Bounty Hoax
The Capitol Police Officer Killed with a Fire Extinguisher Hoax
The Very Fine People Hoax
Men Can Magically Transform into Women
And *on* and *on* and *on*…
…what is the point of watching any corporate media outlet? All they do is lie. Even if you are an NPR wine mom, you do not want to be serially lied to.
The era of corporate media influence is ending thanks to the over the top bias, and that should be good for the future. Americans are rebelling against these exposed frauds, and 2022 should be a turning point."
Mark Simone 710


----------



## PoliticalChic

jbander said:


> BLM AND JAN6th
> 
> The BLM protest is totally legal, totally honorable, dealing with the truth, protesting against evil by the police forces across this country are heroes and should be treated with respect, the people who started the fires and destruction ,during those protests which were totally illegal should have been shot.
> Jan6th Their protest being totally legal was totally dishonorable, dealing with a complete lie, protesting against something that didn't even exist, was done by brain-dead stupid people, that should be shown no respect, stupid yes but still legal. The people who forced their way into the capital, which was totally illegal should to the man all been shot, for being traitors trying to bring down our democracy to force in a piece of shit for a dictator.





Watch me obliterate you without a bit of vulgarity....




“VIDEO: Suspicious Black-Clad ‘Operatives’ Were First Ones Up Capitol Building Stairs On 1/6

*A new video exposed by Gateway Pundit shows suspicous black-clad figures on the steps of the Capitol building on 1/6.” VIDEO: Suspicious Black-Clad 'Operatives' Were First Ones Up Capitol Building Stairs On 1/6






‘Leftist Antifa Among Mob Storming US Capitol’*



– Facial recognition experts and backers of American President Donald J. Trump said members of the hardline leftist Antifa movement infiltrated protestors who stormed the U.S. Capitol on Wednesday.



Several witnesses and reports monitored by Worthy News suggested radical leftist vandals broke into the building housing the U.S. Congress while most Trump supporters were loud but peaceful.” https://www.worthynews.com/55452-leftist-antifa-among-mob-storming-us-capitol



There is no disputing that the Democrats have had far more practice at riots than the Right.



Biden voters are well practiced.





*. “No one can point to any statement from President Trump calling upon his supporters to storm the Capitol, much less to stage a coup against the U.S. government*, but it doesn’t matter anymore. The establishment media and the social media giants are insisting that he incited the attack on the Capitol and was trying to install himself as a dictator by means of a guy with a buffalo horn hat and some other dopes and wingnuts, and if you don’t believe it, you’re a racist, bigoted, MAGA-hat-wearing fascist who deserves to be silenced along with the president, and soon will be. But it’s clear who the real fascists are, and they are exploiting their Reichstag Fire moment to the fullest.” The Left Is Enjoying Its Reichstag Fire Moment







*“Video Reveals Trump Supporters Tried to Stop the Violence*
Violence by Antifa on the south side where Trump supporters were told to March to. Supporters stopped the breakage but he started again later. MSM keeps saying it’s Trump http://supporters.it’s not.















						Video Reveals Trump Supporters Tried to Stop the Violence | Conservative Insider
					






					conservativeinsider.org
				












*“BLM instigator of Capitol riots, John Earle Sullivan, arrested



The Utah Black Lives Matter "activist" has been bragging about his involvement in instigating the Capitol riots. Now, he's been arrested.*



The deadly riots at the Capitol last week that have sparked Big Tech cancelations and prompted another impeachment of President Trump were instigated in part by Black Lives Matter and Antifa “activists,” according to multiple media reports. One of the highest profile suspects, John Earle Sullivan from Utah, has been arrested.”



This story will be buried by mainstream media and suppressed by Big Tech. The arrest of John Earle Sullivan, a known Black Lives Matter leader and provocateur, belies the accepted narrative that Trump-supporters alone caused the riots.” BLM instigator of Capitol riots, John Earle Sullivan, arrested





*“James, brother of accused leftist provocateur John Sullivan, claims 226 Antifa members started Capitol riots*

John Sullivan was arrested yesterday in connection with instigating the Capitol riots on January 6th. A video of him and CNN photojournalist Jade Sacker emerged this week that shows them giddy following the murder of Trump-supporter Ashli Babbitt. Now, Trump attorney Rudy Giuliani is wondering why a text message from James Sullivan was not revealed during the President’s second impeachment hearings in Congress.



According to the text, James Sullivan makes a very bold claim: “I’m currently working with the FBI to expose and place total blame on John and the 226 members of antifa that instigated the Capitol ‘riot’ I was able to get my agent out of trouble along with three other uthan’s.”



…every day brings more evidence that Antifa and other left-wing “activists” incited the crowd to commit crimes. Videos of Antifa members secretly embedded with the Trump-supporters appear to reinforce these claims.



This all jibes with the credible conspiracy theory that Democrats or other interested parties planned this “false flag” attack in order to push for impeachment.” James, brother of accused leftist provocateur John Sullivan, claims 226 Antifa members started Capitol riots







“Verified twitter user _Amuse_ breaks everything down in further detail in a series of tweets.



"To make this clear. CNN was embedded with BLM/Antifa pretending to be Trump supporters taping them incite a riot. This is freaking huge. If CNN is allowed to maintain its press access anywhere in DC there needs to be a serious overhaul of our entire system," he tweeted.



*Here's another one, who showed up with furs, *and also got himself arrested. According to the New York Post:



Aaron Mostofsky was busted Tuesday at his brother’s house in Brooklyn by federal agents on multiple charges, including theft of government property for allegedly stealing a police riot shield and bulletproof vest, the source said.



Mostofsky, who is the son of Shlomo Mostofsky, a Supreme Court judge and a prominent figure in the Orthodox Jewish community, was photographed with both items.



Video circulating on Twitter following Mostofsky’s arrest shows FBI agents swarming the home and carting out what appeared to be the fur pelts and walking stick he had on him during the insurrection.



His politics? According to this report, registered Democrat.”

Rush to judgment on Trump? Multiple leftists arrested for Capitol riot



And Zero Hedge.


----------



## flan327

Sunsettommy said:


> No one disputes her I fear for my life claims but she was in a building nearly .5 miles away not in any real danger she was being a drama queen over it.


Bull crap 💩


----------



## flan327

flan327 said:


> Bull crap 💩


I admire Liz Cheney 

What a BRAVE WOMAN


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Under siege.
> 
> View attachment 656044



Yes, under siege...





Toddsterpatriot said:


> Just awful!



It was.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> Yes, under siege...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was.



Was she watching that on CNN?


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> Watch me obliterate you without a bit of vulgarity....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “VIDEO: Suspicious Black-Clad ‘Operatives’ Were First Ones Up Capitol Building Stairs On 1/6
> 
> *A new video exposed by Gateway Pundit shows suspicous black-clad figures on the steps of the Capitol building on 1/6.” VIDEO: Suspicious Black-Clad 'Operatives' Were First Ones Up Capitol Building Stairs On 1/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Leftist Antifa Among Mob Storming US Capitol’*
> 
> 
> 
> – Facial recognition experts and backers of American President Donald J. Trump said members of the hardline leftist Antifa movement infiltrated protestors who stormed the U.S. Capitol on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Several witnesses and reports monitored by Worthy News suggested radical leftist vandals broke into the building housing the U.S. Congress while most Trump supporters were loud but peaceful.” https://www.worthynews.com/55452-leftist-antifa-among-mob-storming-us-capitol
> 
> 
> 
> There is no disputing that the Democrats have had far more practice at riots than the Right.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden voters are well practiced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *. “No one can point to any statement from President Trump calling upon his supporters to storm the Capitol, much less to stage a coup against the U.S. government*, but it doesn’t matter anymore. The establishment media and the social media giants are insisting that he incited the attack on the Capitol and was trying to install himself as a dictator by means of a guy with a buffalo horn hat and some other dopes and wingnuts, and if you don’t believe it, you’re a racist, bigoted, MAGA-hat-wearing fascist who deserves to be silenced along with the president, and soon will be. But it’s clear who the real fascists are, and they are exploiting their Reichstag Fire moment to the fullest.” The Left Is Enjoying Its Reichstag Fire Moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“Video Reveals Trump Supporters Tried to Stop the Violence*
> Violence by Antifa on the south side where Trump supporters were told to March to. Supporters stopped the breakage but he started again later. MSM keeps saying it’s Trump http://supporters.it’s not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video Reveals Trump Supporters Tried to Stop the Violence | Conservative Insider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conservativeinsider.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“BLM instigator of Capitol riots, John Earle Sullivan, arrested
> 
> 
> 
> The Utah Black Lives Matter "activist" has been bragging about his involvement in instigating the Capitol riots. Now, he's been arrested.*
> 
> 
> 
> The deadly riots at the Capitol last week that have sparked Big Tech cancelations and prompted another impeachment of President Trump were instigated in part by Black Lives Matter and Antifa “activists,” according to multiple media reports. One of the highest profile suspects, John Earle Sullivan from Utah, has been arrested.”
> 
> 
> 
> This story will be buried by mainstream media and suppressed by Big Tech. The arrest of John Earle Sullivan, a known Black Lives Matter leader and provocateur, belies the accepted narrative that Trump-supporters alone caused the riots.” BLM instigator of Capitol riots, John Earle Sullivan, arrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“James, brother of accused leftist provocateur John Sullivan, claims 226 Antifa members started Capitol riots*
> 
> John Sullivan was arrested yesterday in connection with instigating the Capitol riots on January 6th. A video of him and CNN photojournalist Jade Sacker emerged this week that shows them giddy following the murder of Trump-supporter Ashli Babbitt. Now, Trump attorney Rudy Giuliani is wondering why a text message from James Sullivan was not revealed during the President’s second impeachment hearings in Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> According to the text, James Sullivan makes a very bold claim: “I’m currently working with the FBI to expose and place total blame on John and the 226 members of antifa that instigated the Capitol ‘riot’ I was able to get my agent out of trouble along with three other uthan’s.”
> 
> 
> 
> …every day brings more evidence that Antifa and other left-wing “activists” incited the crowd to commit crimes. Videos of Antifa members secretly embedded with the Trump-supporters appear to reinforce these claims.
> 
> 
> 
> This all jibes with the credible conspiracy theory that Democrats or other interested parties planned this “false flag” attack in order to push for impeachment.” James, brother of accused leftist provocateur John Sullivan, claims 226 Antifa members started Capitol riots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Verified twitter user _Amuse_ breaks everything down in further detail in a series of tweets.
> 
> 
> 
> "To make this clear. CNN was embedded with BLM/Antifa pretending to be Trump supporters taping them incite a riot. This is freaking huge. If CNN is allowed to maintain its press access anywhere in DC there needs to be a serious overhaul of our entire system," he tweeted.
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's another one, who showed up with furs, *and also got himself arrested. According to the New York Post:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Mostofsky was busted Tuesday at his brother’s house in Brooklyn by federal agents on multiple charges, including theft of government property for allegedly stealing a police riot shield and bulletproof vest, the source said.
> 
> 
> 
> Mostofsky, who is the son of Shlomo Mostofsky, a Supreme Court judge and a prominent figure in the Orthodox Jewish community, was photographed with both items.
> 
> 
> 
> Video circulating on Twitter following Mostofsky’s arrest shows FBI agents swarming the home and carting out what appeared to be the fur pelts and walking stick he had on him during the insurrection.
> 
> 
> 
> His politics? According to this report, registered Democrat.”
> 
> Rush to judgment on Trump? Multiple leftists arrested for Capitol riot
> 
> 
> 
> And Zero Hedge.



You retard, the hearing last night showed video that the first ones to break into the Capitol were Proud Boys. Out of over 800 arrests so far, not one person has been found to be associated with Antifa. You loons are completely fucked in the head. That's what happens to idiots who dumb themselves down with sites like gatewaypundit.


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Was she watching that on CNN?



She could have been looking out a window.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> She could have been looking out a window.



So she would have seen no one storming her building?
I understand why she feared for her life   DURR


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> So she would have seen no one storming her building?
> I understand why she feared for her life   DURR



And when she hid upon being instructed to do so, she just somehow knew Trump's violent mob of domestic terrorists were not storming her building as well?


----------



## flan327

Faun said:


> And when she hid upon being instructed to do so, she just somehow knew Trump's violent mob of domestic terrorists were not storming her building as well?


They were EVERYWHERE


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> And when she hid upon being instructed to do so, she just somehow knew Trump's violent mob of domestic terrorists were not storming her building as well?


So scary!

I hope she's ok.


----------



## jbander

PoliticalChic said:


> Watch me obliterate you without a bit of vulgarity....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “VIDEO: Suspicious Black-Clad ‘Operatives’ Were First Ones Up Capitol Building Stairs On 1/6
> 
> *A new video exposed by Gateway Pundit shows suspicous black-clad figures on the steps of the Capitol building on 1/6.” VIDEO: Suspicious Black-Clad 'Operatives' Were First Ones Up Capitol Building Stairs On 1/6*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *‘Leftist Antifa Among Mob Storming US Capitol’*
> 
> 
> 
> – Facial recognition experts and backers of American President Donald J. Trump said members of the hardline leftist Antifa movement infiltrated protestors who stormed the U.S. Capitol on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Several witnesses and reports monitored by Worthy News suggested radical leftist vandals broke into the building housing the U.S. Congress while most Trump supporters were loud but peaceful.” https://www.worthynews.com/55452-leftist-antifa-among-mob-storming-us-capitol
> 
> 
> 
> There is no disputing that the Democrats have had far more practice at riots than the Right.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden voters are well practiced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *. “No one can point to any statement from President Trump calling upon his supporters to storm the Capitol, much less to stage a coup against the U.S. government*, but it doesn’t matter anymore. The establishment media and the social media giants are insisting that he incited the attack on the Capitol and was trying to install himself as a dictator by means of a guy with a buffalo horn hat and some other dopes and wingnuts, and if you don’t believe it, you’re a racist, bigoted, MAGA-hat-wearing fascist who deserves to be silenced along with the president, and soon will be. But it’s clear who the real fascists are, and they are exploiting their Reichstag Fire moment to the fullest.” The Left Is Enjoying Its Reichstag Fire Moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“Video Reveals Trump Supporters Tried to Stop the Violence*
> Violence by Antifa on the south side where Trump supporters were told to March to. Supporters stopped the breakage but he started again later. MSM keeps saying it’s Trump http://supporters.it’s not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video Reveals Trump Supporters Tried to Stop the Violence | Conservative Insider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conservativeinsider.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“BLM instigator of Capitol riots, John Earle Sullivan, arrested
> 
> 
> 
> The Utah Black Lives Matter "activist" has been bragging about his involvement in instigating the Capitol riots. Now, he's been arrested.*
> 
> 
> 
> The deadly riots at the Capitol last week that have sparked Big Tech cancelations and prompted another impeachment of President Trump were instigated in part by Black Lives Matter and Antifa “activists,” according to multiple media reports. One of the highest profile suspects, John Earle Sullivan from Utah, has been arrested.”
> 
> 
> 
> This story will be buried by mainstream media and suppressed by Big Tech. The arrest of John Earle Sullivan, a known Black Lives Matter leader and provocateur, belies the accepted narrative that Trump-supporters alone caused the riots.” BLM instigator of Capitol riots, John Earle Sullivan, arrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“James, brother of accused leftist provocateur John Sullivan, claims 226 Antifa members started Capitol riots*
> 
> John Sullivan was arrested yesterday in connection with instigating the Capitol riots on January 6th. A video of him and CNN photojournalist Jade Sacker emerged this week that shows them giddy following the murder of Trump-supporter Ashli Babbitt. Now, Trump attorney Rudy Giuliani is wondering why a text message from James Sullivan was not revealed during the President’s second impeachment hearings in Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> According to the text, James Sullivan makes a very bold claim: “I’m currently working with the FBI to expose and place total blame on John and the 226 members of antifa that instigated the Capitol ‘riot’ I was able to get my agent out of trouble along with three other uthan’s.”
> 
> 
> 
> …every day brings more evidence that Antifa and other left-wing “activists” incited the crowd to commit crimes. Videos of Antifa members secretly embedded with the Trump-supporters appear to reinforce these claims.
> 
> 
> 
> This all jibes with the credible conspiracy theory that Democrats or other interested parties planned this “false flag” attack in order to push for impeachment.” James, brother of accused leftist provocateur John Sullivan, claims 226 Antifa members started Capitol riots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Verified twitter user _Amuse_ breaks everything down in further detail in a series of tweets.
> 
> 
> 
> "To make this clear. CNN was embedded with BLM/Antifa pretending to be Trump supporters taping them incite a riot. This is freaking huge. If CNN is allowed to maintain its press access anywhere in DC there needs to be a serious overhaul of our entire system," he tweeted.
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's another one, who showed up with furs, *and also got himself arrested. According to the New York Post:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Mostofsky was busted Tuesday at his brother’s house in Brooklyn by federal agents on multiple charges, including theft of government property for allegedly stealing a police riot shield and bulletproof vest, the source said.
> 
> 
> 
> Mostofsky, who is the son of Shlomo Mostofsky, a Supreme Court judge and a prominent figure in the Orthodox Jewish community, was photographed with both items.
> 
> 
> 
> Video circulating on Twitter following Mostofsky’s arrest shows FBI agents swarming the home and carting out what appeared to be the fur pelts and walking stick he had on him during the insurrection.
> 
> 
> 
> His politics? According to this report, registered Democrat.”
> 
> Rush to judgment on Trump? Multiple leftists arrested for Capitol riot
> 
> 
> 
> And Zero Hedge.


Totally boring. , I rarely read what you say and I am definitely not going to waste my time on some long bullshit comment from you, You are just a waste of bandwidth,


----------



## PoliticalChic

jbander said:


> Totally boring. , I rarely read what you say and I am definitely not going to waste my time on some long bullshit comment from you, You are just a waste of bandwidth,




I sure took you to the woodshed, huh?


Must still be stinging.


Face it.....it really wasn't difficult.


----------



## jbander

PoliticalChic said:


> I sure took you to the woodshed, huh?
> 
> 
> Must still be stinging.
> 
> 
> Face it.....it really wasn't difficult.


aren't you getting just a little embarrassed you're pounding your chest claiming some sort of win and the more I bury your ass the more you claim that you are a winner,  while literally every person here is calling you an idiot? You just can't realize how much fun we are having at your "I'm never wrong routine. " If you don't contribute you are gone , say go ahead.


----------



## flan327

jbander said:


> Totally boring. , I rarely read what you say and I am definitely not going to waste my time on some long bullshit comment from you, You are just a waste of bandwidth,


SO you admit that you have no cognizant reply


----------



## flan327

jbander said:


> aren't you getting just a little embarrassed you're pounding your chest claiming some sort of win and the more I bury your ass the more you claim that you are a winner,  while literally every person here is calling you an idiot? You just can't realize how much fun we are having at your "I'm never wrong routine. " If you don't contribute you are gone , say go ahead.


Who is “we?”

YOU yourself and you


----------



## jbander

flan327 said:


> SO you admit that you have no cognizant reply


Gee golly gee is that what it means.


----------



## jbander

flan327 said:


> Who is “we?”
> 
> YOU yourself and you


Either contribute or you are gone.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jbander said:


> aren't you getting just a little embarrassed you're pounding your chest claiming some sort of win and the more I bury your ass the more you claim that you are a winner,  while literally every person here is calling you an idiot? You just can't realize how much fun we are having at your "I'm never wrong routine. " If you don't contribute you are gone , say go ahead.




Still hurts, huh?


Excellent.


----------



## konradv

PoliticalChic said:


> Spoken like a true Nazi.
> 
> Well....your party already has experience putting American citizens in concentration camps.
> 
> 
> 
> .....Hitler's friend, FDR, called them just what they were:
> 
> "They were forcibly removed to 10 concentration camps. The government officially called them “relocation centers,” but *Roosevelt himself used the words “concentration camp” in a recommendation as early as 1936, as did a military proposal in 1942*. The occupants were kept behind barbed wire, and armed guards kept them from leaving."
> FDR’s concentration camps were a warning, not a model
> 
> 
> 
> Again?
> *".....Roosevelt himself used the words “concentration camp” in a recommendation as early as 1936, as did a military proposal in 1942."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Executive Order 9066* was a United States presidential executive order signed and issued during World War II by United States President Franklin D. Roosevelt on February 19, 1942. This order authorized the Secretary of War to prescribe certain areas as military zones, clearing the way for the incarceration of Japanese Americans, German Americans, and Italian Americans in U.S. concentration camps. Executive Order 9066 - Wikipedia


Spoken like a person with so little self-awareness, they can’t even tell when they’re being mocked!


----------



## PoliticalChic

konradv said:


> Spoken like a person with so little self-awareness, they can’t even tell when they’re being mocked!




Isn't that the wrong flag????

Shouldn't you be waving the one with a swastika??????


----------



## Sunsettommy

flan327 said:


> Bull crap 💩



Now you suggest she wasn't in her office?


----------



## jbander

PoliticalChic said:


> Still hurts, huh?
> 
> 
> Excellent.


I told you no more nothing comments , you are gone. It has been a joy playing with you, You were worn, but you are just too ridiculous to do anything except act stupid.It has been a slice , Good bye my favorite q anon whore.


----------



## jbander

You have to have some rhyme and reason here. When you have a person who offers nothing except wasted bandwidth, you have to dump them. It is the only way that this forum will be tolerable with these liars.


----------



## jbander

Politichick just insisted that she had to go and no matter how hard I tried to keep her here she just insisted. So we say goodbye to her and hope she finds happiness in her make believe.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jbander said:


> I told you no more nothing comments , you are gone. It has been a joy playing with you, You were worn, but you are just too ridiculous to do anything except act stupid.It has been a slice , Good bye my favorite q anon whore.




I whipped you good, huh?


Try another Democrat lie and I'll do it every time.


----------



## rightnow909

I don't get what's going on w/ last few posters  but I guess I'll mosey along

it doesn't look like PoliticalChic left, though... 

hope not..


----------



## rightnow909

konradv said:


> Spoken like a person with so little self-awareness, they can’t even tell when they’re being mocked!


Jesus said Love your neighbor as yourself.

Are you loving this person?

kinda doesn't look like it... (but I have faith in you  )

He also said to turn the other cheek... small wars end up becoming big ones....


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightnow909 said:


> I don't get what's going on w/ last few posters  but I guess I'll mosey along
> 
> it doesn't look like PoliticalChic left, though...
> 
> hope not..





Always remember this rule, and you won't go wrong.....Democrats lie about everything.


----------



## rightnow909

PoliticalChic said:


> Always remember this rule, and you won't go wrong.....Democrats lie about everything.


always remember?

I was the one who originated that comment!

of course... no one had to be told...

All they had to do was watch cnn... then watch newsmax and compare... Few people do that, I am sure... but

cnn has been sued... several times..4 lying

anyway, I must be getting tired... I forgot the most important thing I was going to say.... sigh... maybe it wasnt' so important after all


----------



## daveman

Faun said:


> And she knew rightwingers are crazy enough to assassinate any lawmakers they could get their clutches on.


How many people were assassinated that day?

Oh, yes -- only one.  And she wasn't a lawmaker, was she?


----------



## daveman

Toddsterpatriot said:


> So scary!
> 
> I hope she's ok.


A nice long therapy session screaming at her garbage disposal made it all better.


----------



## daveman

jbander said:


> ...while literally every person here is calling you an idiot?


If you mean the voices in your head, you're probably right.

If you're talking about USMB members, you're lying.


----------



## daveman

jbander said:


> Either contribute or you are gone.


...says the pissant who refuses to read anything he doesn't agree with.

Grow up, boy.


----------



## jbander

rightnow909 said:


> Jesus said Love your neighbor as yourself.
> 
> Are you loving this person?
> 
> kinda doesn't look like it... (but I have faith in you  )
> 
> He also said to turn the other cheek... small wars end up becoming big ones....


This is so much crap, ya you bet, god loves you and your guns , what a idiot.


----------



## jbander

rightnow909 said:


> always remember?
> 
> I was the one who originated that comment!
> 
> of course... no one had to be told...
> 
> All they had to do was watch cnn... then watch newsmax and compare... Few people do that, I am sure... but
> 
> cnn has been sued... several times..4 lying
> 
> anyway, I must be getting tired... I forgot the most important thing I was going to say.... sigh... maybe it wasnt' so important after all


I'm sure it wasn't , The MAGA Maggot whore is gone from my sight. I'll never let this piece of trash back into my world. She is a total waste of time. No one waste more bandwidth than her.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightnow909 said:


> always remember?
> 
> I was the one who originated that comment!
> 
> of course... no one had to be told...
> 
> All they had to do was watch cnn... then watch newsmax and compare... Few people do that, I am sure... but
> 
> cnn has been sued... several times..4 lying
> 
> anyway, I must be getting tired... I forgot the most important thing I was going to say.... sigh... maybe it wasnt' so important after all




Here, from Feb 14, 2019


1. History provides the prism through which Democrat/Liberal policies should be examined.
Rule #1
Every argument from Democrats and Liberals is a misrepresentation, a fabrication, or a bald-faced lie.


----------



## konradv

rightnow909 said:


> Jesus said Love your neighbor as yourself.
> 
> Are you loving this person?
> 
> kinda doesn't look like it... (but I have faith in you  )
> 
> He also said to turn the other cheek... small wars end up becoming big ones....





PoliticalChic said:


> Isn't that the wrong flag????
> 
> Shouldn't you be waving the one with a swastika??????


LAME!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic

konradv said:


> LAME!!!




Actually, true.

You support a party with foreign values and aims America fought against in WWII.


The Democrat Party is now running on full-blown anti-white racism,

socialism,

infanticide,

opposition to free speech,

standing with criminals and felons rather than law-abiding citizens

substituting illegal alien voters for the American citizenry,

support for rioters, arsonists, murderers, and anarchists,

accepting payment from Communist China for future considerations,

and anti-Semitism… the knuckle-dragging, atavistic pagan party.


None are American values.

Now......which is your favorite?


----------



## daveman

jbander said:


> I'm sure it wasn't , The MAGA Maggot whore is gone from my sight. I'll never let this piece of trash back into my world. She is a total waste of time. No one waste more bandwidth than her.


Leftists sure do hate conservative women who are smarter than them.

In other words, leftists sure do hate all conservative women.


----------



## PoliticalChic

daveman said:


> Leftists sure do hate conservative women who are smarter than them.
> 
> In other words, leftists sure do hate all conservative women.




I don't believe they are particularly partial to you either!!!


----------



## rightnow909

PoliticalChic said:


> Here, from Feb 14, 2019
> 
> 
> 1. History provides the prism through which Democrat/Liberal policies should be examined.
> Rule #1
> Every argument from Democrats and Liberals is a misrepresentation, a fabrication, or a bald-faced lie.


yes but you are preaching to the choir

the question is How to get young people to actually THINK instead of just parroting what they hear on... whatever... I hate "the machines" as OReilly calls them... Parents should not let their kids use them unless supervised and then for only short periods of time

the poor kids

getting so corrupted...


----------



## rightnow909

konradv said:


> LAME!!!


yeh... no one more lame than Jesus who said to love your neighbor as yourself.. 

no wonder Jesus ALSO said that those who follow Him will be HATEd

keep hating

you will some day arrive at your Destination: The Land Of Eternal Hate

but you won't like it bc there YOU will be the one hated on by all those slimy, disgusting creatures called demons and damned souls...


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightnow909 said:


> yes but you are preaching to the choir
> 
> the question is How to get young people to actually THINK instead of just parroting what they hear on... whatever... I hate "the machines" as OReilly calls them... Parents should not let their kids use them unless supervised and then for only short periods of time
> 
> the poor kids
> 
> getting so corrupted...




Is this your admission that you didn't originate the charge?

It should be.


----------



## rightnow909

PoliticalChic said:


> Is this your admission that you didn't originate the charge?
> 
> It should be.


dont get it... b ut I was being hyperbolic

facetious... whatever... flip


----------



## PoliticalChic

PoliticalChic said:


> OK>.....close enough.
> 
> 
> Here comes  your beating: she would have had to take a train to get to the Capital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOC did her hand-wringing routine about fearing death when she was in the Capitol on Jan6.
> 
> 
> The problem was......she wasn't there.
> “In a heartbreaking Instagram live video,* the congresswoman described how she came to terms with the fact that she would be killed* during the Capitol riot.”
> 
> 
> So much for “almost” being “murdered.”
> As Fox News’s Sam Dorman reports, “The controversy erupted after the New York congresswoman posted a video in which she described a confrontation with Capitol Police at her office, which … is located in the Cannon building, which is accessible through underground tunnels connected to the Capitol as well as via a short stroll down a walkway and across the street. … In response to the incident, the congresswoman said: ‘I did not know if I was going to make it to the end of that day alive.’”
> AOC Doubles Down on Ditzy
> 
> 
> “Ocasio-Cortez said that the officer was “looking at me with all this anger and hostility. At first, in my brain and in my mind, I just came from *this super intense experience *just now, maybe I’m reading into this, right?
> 
> She compared this experience to “so many other communities in this country where you don’t know if you’re safe or not.” The officer told her where to go, and she said “we’re just so rattled in that moment, and the situation felt so volatile with the officer that I run over, I grab my bag, and we just start running over to that building.”
> 
> 
> *A person can access the Cannon Building via a tunnel. But no one made it past the Capitol.”* AOC wasn't in the Capitol Building at the time of the Jan. 6 riot—she was in another building entirely
> 
> AOC Tale of Her Capitol Hill Riot Experience Turns Out to be Mostly Fake News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Underground Tunnels Beneath the U.S Capitol and Library of Congress - Untapped New York​Capitol Hill in Washington D.C. is connected underground by tunnels and subways, offering all the things you would need from the outside world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> untappedcities.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “In a heartbreaking Instagram live video,* the congresswoman described how she came to terms with the fact that she would be killed* during the Capitol riot.”
> 
> 
> So much for “almost” being “murdered.”
> As Fox News’s Sam Dorman reports, “The controversy erupted after the New York congresswoman posted a video in which she described a confrontation with Capitol Police at her office, which … is located in the Cannon building, which is accessible through underground tunnels connected to the Capitol as well as via a short stroll down a walkway and across the street. … In response to the incident, the congresswoman said: ‘I did not know if I was going to make it to the end of that day alive.’” AOC Doubles Down on Ditzy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i2.wp.com/nuclearphysicsdcday.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Full-hill-map.jpg


----------



## Godboy

mamooth said:


> Sucks to be a fascist white supremacist these days.


Hopefully someday you guys will finally be able to show us an example of one of these people you never stop talking about.


----------



## schmidlap

Doc7505 said:


> The Weaponization Of January 6​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weaponization of January 6
> 
> 
> After the disputed 2020 election with questionable results in numerous states, millions of President Trump's supporters were enraged.  There were election challenges and protests across the country.   The major protest on January...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 Jul 2021 ~~ By Jeff Crouere
> Clearly, the January 6 narrative is serving a useful purpose for Democrats, and they are not likely to abandon it any time soon.
> 
> SNIP
> 
> Research from the staff of U.S. Senator Ron Johnson (R-WI) shows that approximately 40% of those who entered the U.S. Capitol were allowed into the building by the police. Among the rest, those who committed vandalism or assault should be prosecuted. The others may have entered the building illegally, but their actions do not rise to the level of terrorism.
> It has not stopped some far-left activists masquerading as analysts from claiming that the events of January 6 were worse than 9/11, the day that the country was attacked by Islamic terrorists, which resulted in the deaths of 2,977 innocent people. According to Steve Schmidt, co-founder of the disgraced Lincoln Project, “The 1/6 attack for the future of the country is a profoundly more dangerous event than the 9/11 attacks, and in the end, the 1/6 attacks are likely to kill a lot more Americans than were killed in the 9/11 attacks.”
> 
> 
> Comment:
> We are supposed to believe the lying Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat cabal who pushed the Russian hoax.
> Actually, January 6th was a block party compared to what BLM and Antifa have done in American Blue Plantation cities.
> The PM/DSA Commie Left is using the Jan. 6 incident in much the same way the Nazis used the Reichstag fire in 1933. They are using it as an excuse to unleash the power of the federal government to persecute the political opposition while cracking down on civil liberties and confiscate the arms that stop them from a complete takeover of America.
> The PM/DSA Commie propaganda machine has grossly exaggerated the Jan 6th mostly peaceful protests:
> 1) To discredit Trump and his supporters as traitors​2) To persecute Trump at a staged a Soviet show trial, once more​3) To advance the anti-white nationalist domestic enemy narrative​4) To criminalize the election was stolen accusation.​What has been completely omitted and left out of most news stories. ANTIFA was bussed in with police escort and they had online communication directing members to wear Trump garb. The violence outside the Capital Building looked staged. Police escorting protesters through the Capitol.
> Police issued PR 24 batons being used by Antifa to break windows to enter the Capital building. It's undeniable that it was a false flag operation.
> The real crime of Jan 6th is 400 people held in solitary confinement in DC jails without bail. They are being tortured to force them to say Trump made them do it to get released.
> Free the Jan 6th 400!
> ​


The U.S. House Select Committee to Investigate the January 6th Attack on the United States Capitol is a gift to conservative Republicans running against RINOs of Trumpery for nominations. All that footage of reputable conservative Republican officeholders and Trump regime insiders giving sworn testimony against the Cry Baby Loser that will be used in campaign ads discredits lickspittles who parrot his lies.


----------

